# CONNECTIONS 4 #59



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Many congratulations to you and Mr Ric! Have a lovely trip! Xxxx


Thank you! Should be a fun day.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No bouncing on your knees though, eh?! Grey and cool here today and I think it's trying to rain. Heading off to WW in a minute and as a contrast, having a grand afternoon tea at lunch time in a converted barn near DD, belated fathers' Day gift which I am also invited!!
> 
> Here is my beautiful daughter, Sam and her year 11s on a 'Prom Boat' on the Thames on Saturday. She's in the middle, in case you can't pick her out from the 16 year olds!!!


She is beautiful! Have a fun time at the tea. It sounds yummy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll echo that.
> Happy Anniversary Pam and Ric.


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Some of the multilingual signs here have puzzled me and I have walked into the wrong bathroom. I don't know why they can't use the picture of the woman with the dress and the man figure. Apparently those pictures are sexist and some places are replacing them. This politically correct world has gone too far when it stops you from finding the bathroom. :evil:


Totally agree with that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> have a lovely anniversary together. We'll be here when you get back!


Thank you!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. Ric, Enjoy your special day.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a wet Pa. DGS coming to help us with our garage. So much to sort out. Hope everyone has a special day. Back later. Love Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Pam & Mr Ric hope you have had a great day out celebrating your anniversary. We've been married 37 years too!


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on the weight loss, that's fantastic. I know someone that used to do clothes alterations but I understand she has retired :shock:


And well done from me, too, Chrissy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. Ric, Enjoy your special day.


Thank you! I hope you get lots of sorting done today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Mr Ric's and my anniversary is tomorrow (Wednesday) - 37 years - and we are off early in the a.m. for a day trip over to the northwest coast of our beautiful state, so I may not be on much tomorrow. Hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


Have a wonderful anniversary outing...many best wishes and congratulations.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, the sun is trying to come out and I'm thinking about getting up. Not much plman6ned for today excrpt WI this evening where we sre having a talk and a demo from an Olympic trampolinist. Perhaps I'll getto have a go! .


Have a good time...a trampoline in your garden in the future?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a wonderful anniversary outing...many best wishes and congratulations.


Thank you, Rookie! We're leaving in a couple of minutes to catch a ferry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No bouncing on your knees though, eh?! Grey and cool here today and I think it's trying to rain. Heading off to WW in a minute and as a contrast, having a grand afternoon tea at lunch time in a converted barn near DD, belated fathers' Day gift which I am also invited!!
> 
> Here is my beautiful daughter, Sam and her year 11s on a 'Prom Boat' on the Thames on Saturday. She's in the middle, in case you can't pick her out from the 16 year olds!!!


Lovely daughter and girls.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yesterday was a great birthday...thanks for all the best wishes. DH and his twin's birthday is today so we're celebrating with some coffee together and then go about our day. I'm stripping beds and cleaning those rooms -- not fun, but very necessary.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's hard to find you but I got some help and here I am. I'm doing fine. Some days I'm low spirits but others I'm taking things as they come. I want to take part in a mystery book club at the library. The book is "Split Second" I'm a slow reader..think too much as I read...but the book is hard to put down. I read a few pages and sometimes fall asleep. Trying to get son down to put out the garbage...he procrastinates. I'm knitting a hat, trying to do a cross stitch and making covers for my purse straps. Nothing complete. Just scattered toto many things at once. Dog med helping I hope. More to take. The sweater pattern has me confused so I'm putting it aside for a bit. I'm listening to Joel osteen. He's talking about attitude. I get encouraged listening to him.i hope your knee is great. Good that you are up and about.


at the top of the page where it says my posts if you click on that it will bring up your posts I just click on the last one and it takes me to where I left off and I continue from there!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Mr Ric's and my anniversary is tomorrow (Wednesday) - 37 years - and we are off early in the a.m. for a day trip over to the northwest coast of our beautiful state, so I may not be on much tomorrow. Hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. Ric! :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No bouncing on your knees though, eh?! Grey and cool here today and I think it's trying to rain. Heading off to WW in a minute and as a contrast, having a grand afternoon tea at lunch time in a converted barn near DD, belated fathers' Day gift which I am also invited!!
> 
> Here is my beautiful daughter, Sam and her year 11s on a 'Prom Boat' on the Thames on Saturday. She's in the middle, in case you can't pick her out from the 16 year olds!!!


I couldn't pick her out she blends very well with them!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Some of the multilingual signs here have puzzled me and I have walked into the wrong bathroom. I don't know why they can't use the picture of the woman with the dress and the man figure. Apparently those pictures are sexist and some places are replacing them. This politically correct world has gone too far when it stops you from finding the bathroom. :evil:


Tell me about it!! that is crazy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> And it is time for me to go.
> Have a great day everyone.


Have a great day Nitzi!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on the weight loss, that's fantastic. I know someone that used to do clothes alterations but I understand she has retired :shock:


 Purple :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chrissy, congratulations on the weight loss!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go and try and find a pair of shoes for Friday don't want to wear my tennis shoes to court wish me luck on that task, going with Linky again we had a great time yesterday picked up some absolutely positively necessary knitting needles and other gadgets :lol: :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Bet she's a 'cool' teacher? Hope she didn't disgrace herself in front of the kids lol!


I don't think so but I would love to have been a fly on the wall to watch her in teacher mode!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> do you think she takes after her mother then?


Nah, only for the ability to talk and talk and talk...........!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well I've filled a few pages, only sat down to eat a belated breakfast now it's nearly lunchtime. Went to slimming today, lost 4lbs, so pleased with that. I've give myself a target of 2stone by October then I can buy a new outfit for a wedding we are going to. I was going to wear my Mother of the bride outfit but it's getting too big. The wedding is my DD's best friend from uni, she is very close to us as well. She was bridesmaid to Kaz & she was supposed to be her's but she is having the baby that week, hope it's not on that day as we shall be far away,


Well done, you are doing so well and that must be the holiday indulgence gone? I din't do so well today and then when out for this afternoon tea at lunchtime. It was lovely but I won't be eating again today!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on the weight loss, that's fantastic. I know someone that used to do clothes alterations but I understand she has retired :shock:


I know another lady, who, if she needs to alter her clothes, has a lovely sewing machine with which to do them and she's gonna need it at the rate she's losing weight!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I couldn't pick her out she blends very well with them!


She'll be thrilled that it's not just me saying that!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Totally agree with that!


And so do l xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have to go and try and find a pair of shoes for Friday don't want to wear my tennis shoes to court wish me luck on that task, going with Linky again we had a great time yesterday picked up some absolutely positively necessary knitting needles and other gadgets :lol: :wink: :wink: :lol:


Good luck finding some shoes and don't forget, we are all there with you on Friday! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purple :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Chrissy, congratulations on the weight loss!


No, not me. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good luck finding some shoes and don't forget, we are all there with you on Friday! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Absolutely xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I've started to knit again. Doing some freeform knitting, using the yarn Londy gave me with lots of other odd balls xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well, I've started to knit again. Doing some freeform knitting, using the yarn Londy gave me with lots of other odd balls xxx


Who are all these other 'oddballs' you are knitting with?!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nah, only for the ability to talk and talk and talk...........!


do you do much of that then?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who are all these other 'oddballs' you are knitting with?!! :lol: :lol:


not me this time.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> do you do much of that then?


You're probably a better judge of that than I!! :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on the weight loss, that's fantastic. I know someone that used to do clothes alterations but I understand she has retired :shock:


Yes I heard about her but she does seem to have little problems sometimes, got to love her though!
I thought about altering my outfit but I think I deserve a new one!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I know another lady, who, if she needs to alter her clothes, has a lovely sewing machine with which to do them and she's gonna need it at the rate she's losing weight!!!


Don't know who you're talking about!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Chris --- yes, you do deserve a new outfit...congrats on the hard work and great results.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who are all these other 'oddballs' you are knitting with?!! :lol: :lol:


Think l went to Canada and the USA with one of themxxxxxxx :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Think l went to Canada and the USA with one of themxxxxxxx :roll:


Yup!! :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yup!! :thumbup: xxxx


That wool you gave me is lovely to work with, thank you, doing diagonal squares in teo shades or purple. Off to bed. GS2 and LMs last day tomorrow at their present school. Night night xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening everyone. Just sat down. Have had a very busy day. The garage is completely done. We have an oversized one and it was chock full of stuff. Found a hauler who came this afternoon and took the junk away. The garage is beautiful now. DGS was a worker, couldn't have done this without him. Will have a quiet day tomorrow. I am bushed. Sounds like everyone has had a productive day. Hug to all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good luck finding some shoes and don't forget, we are all there with you on Friday! xxxxxxxxxxxx


I did find a pair but not totally thrilled with them but at least I should be safe :lol: and I am very thankful that you all will be with me in spirit because I am a bundle of nerves right now afraid I might say something wrong because of the nerves!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. Just sat down. Have had a very busy day. The garage is completely done. We have an oversized one and it was chock full of stuff. Found a hauler who came this afternoon and took the junk away. The garage is beautiful now. DGS was a worker, couldn't have done this without him. Will have a quiet day tomorrow. I am bushed. Sounds like everyone has had a productive day. Hug to all. Purly


Purly so glad that your GS was able to help you out!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. Ric! :-D


Thanks, Lisa!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely xxx


Absolutely, completely!!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who are all these other 'oddballs' you are knitting with?!! :lol: :lol:


None of us!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yup!! :thumbup: xxxx


And connected with a couple more in Toronto!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purly so glad that your GS was able to help you out!


Me, too!! That is awesome!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. Just sat down. Have had a very busy day. The garage is completely done. We have an oversized one and it was chock full of stuff. Found a hauler who came this afternoon and took the junk away. The garage is beautiful now. DGS was a worker, couldn't have done this without him. Will have a quiet day tomorrow. I am bushed. Sounds like everyone has had a productive day. Hug to all. Purly


That's great. Well done to you all. Take some well deserved time off.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I did find a pair but not totally thrilled with them but at least I should be safe :lol: and I am very thankful that you all will be with me in spirit because I am a bundle of nerves right now afraid I might say something wrong because of the nerves!


Do some simple deep breathing before you have to speak and remember we are all there with you. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. 

Had a text from Susan, she misses everyone but is having a good time. They have visited some lovely NT places. She did have her trousers on back to front which must be catching as last night I did the same with my pj top.

Pearlie, well done on getting the garage sorted, your DGS is a star. Hope you can rest today.

Rebecca, one more sleep to go and then holidays!

Last day for my gks at their present school. I'm on school pick up and l think there'll be tears but they are looking forward to going to a new school.

Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And connected with a couple more in Toronto!!!! xxxooo


Do you mean those 2 drunk women?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That wool you gave me is lovely to work with, thank you, doing diagonal squares in teo shades or purple. Off to bed. GS2 and LMs last day tomorrow at their present school. Night night xx


That's great, what are you going to do with the squares? It is nice, just once or twice it decided to part company with itself which is a pain when knitting lace!! Not sure when mine break up but the school reports are out on Friday!! So much pressure for the kids these days, feel so sorry for them! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. Just sat down. Have had a very busy day. The garage is completely done. We have an oversized one and it was chock full of stuff. Found a hauler who came this afternoon and took the junk away. The garage is beautiful now. DGS was a worker, couldn't have done this without him. Will have a quiet day tomorrow. I am bushed. Sounds like everyone has had a productive day. Hug to all. Purly


How lovely to have it all done, your DGS is a super star, you need to send him round to help Polly now, lol! Hope you don't suffer too much from doing all that work!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I did find a pair but not totally thrilled with them but at least I should be safe :lol: and I am very thankful that you all will be with me in spirit because I am a bundle of nerves right now afraid I might say something wrong because of the nerves!


Try and train yourself to pause for a second or two before speaking, no one will mind and it will give you a chance to re-phrase if necessary, Having said that, this is an emotional issue and everyone will understand how tense and nervous you will be. Will a decision be made straight away or do they have to go away and think about it? Glad you got your 'lucky' shoes!! Lots of love to you all and big BIG hugs! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Do you mean those 2 drunk women?


Well I must have been drunk too because I thought there were 4 of them!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Sunny and warm in London today but it will be chaos in the city as there is a total underground (subway) strike for 24 hours. The transport chiefs want to run the services 24 hours a day but the staff don't like the idea. I'll let you know who wins!!
I have to go and pack my case in a minute as I am off to visit my sister in Dorset tomorrow for a few days. I hope to get on here but they have a habit of turning the internet off when it's not being used and pulling a face if I want it on again!! :roll: Today, Jill and I are going to a nearby town for the afternoon and and early evening meal before seeing the Simon and Garfunkel story at the theatre there, should be good! Catch you later! Love you all lots xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's great, what are you going to do with the squares? It is nice, just once or twice it decided to part company with itself which is a pain when knitting lace!! Not sure when mine break up but the school reports are out on Friday!! So much pressure for the kids these days, feel so sorry for them! xxx


Going to make squares and rectangles and join them up to make freeform jacket. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well I must have been drunk too because I thought there were 4 of them!!!


I could only count three xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sunny and warm in London today but it will be chaos in the city as there is a total underground (subway) strike for 24 hours. The transport chiefs want to run the services 24 hours a day but the staff don't like the idea. I'll let you know who wins!!
> I have to go and pack my case in a minute as I am off to visit my sister in Dorset tomorrow for a few days. I hope to get on here but they have a habit of turning the internet off when it's not being used and pulling a face if I want it on again!! :roll: Today, Jill and I are going to a nearby town for the afternoon and and early evening meal before seeing the Simon and Garfunkel story at the theatre there, should be good! Catch you later! Love you all lots xxxxxxxx


Have fun with your sister. Enjoy the S and G story. I lovd their music xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am ET and 14'C (57'F). Running late this morning.
Good weather for knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Do you mean those 2 drunk women?


I don't think we were drunk, much :lol: 
The fact that one of my cases was full of bottles doesn't count.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. Just sat down. Have had a very busy day. The garage is completely done. We have an oversized one and it was chock full of stuff. Found a hauler who came this afternoon and took the junk away. The garage is beautiful now. DGS was a worker, couldn't have done this without him. Will have a quiet day tomorrow. I am bushed. Sounds like everyone has had a productive day. Hug to all. Purly


Enjoy the rest. Can you have DGS send some pointers. Our garage is still a mess even after the garage sale.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes I heard about her but she does seem to have little problems sometimes, got to love her though!
> I thought about altering my outfit but I think I deserve a new one!


Yes you do. Find something lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I did find a pair but not totally thrilled with them but at least I should be safe :lol: and I am very thankful that you all will be with me in spirit because I am a bundle of nerves right now afraid I might say something wrong because of the nerves!


Break them in quickly so they don't hurt your feet.
Speak from the heart and your words won't go wrong.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

OK, I'm really late now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Going to make squares and rectangles and join them up to make freeform jacket. Xx


Mmm, sounds nice and I bet we finish up wearing the same colour at some point! :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I could only count three xxxx


....and I was seeing double!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I did find a pair but not totally thrilled with them but at least I should be safe :lol: and I am very thankful that you all will be with me in spirit because I am a bundle of nerves right now afraid I might say something wrong because of the nerves!


We'll definitely be with you and I can't imagine you saying anything wrong because you will be speaking from the heart and only out of love. Remember to breathe...check out Dr. Andrew Weil's relaxing breathing techniques on YouTube and practice today if you can...you'll see a big difference.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purly - sounds like lots of progress on the garage...I can't even imagine tackling DH's mess out there---that's his domain!

Purple---do you have Nicky Epstein's book about piecing blocks:

http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Block-Sweaters-Scarves-Afghans/dp/0307586529

Linda and I took her class on this at the Nashville Stitches show and she really has some clever ideas.

Off to a memorial mass this morning for our neighbor..he didn't want any kind of wake or funeral...I feel sad for his widow and the daughters as I think the wakes and funeral would be more for them to see that people care about them and are praying for them.. I wonder how many will be there this morning.

Love to all -- off I go.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't think we were drunk, much :lol:
> The fact that one of my cases was full of bottles doesn't count.


And another one was full of food! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purly - sounds like lots of progress on the garage...I can't even imagine tackling DH's mess out there---that's his domain!
> 
> Purple---do you have Nicky Epstein's book about piecing blocks:
> 
> ...


Hi Rookie, l have 3 of her books, but not that one, l will check it out. I just ordered 2 books on modular knitting. Xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone from a very rainey Pa. Weather has cooled off, will be in 60's somewhere today. I slept in till 8 am this morning. I am still sleepy. Nothing much going on today. I need to get my homework for Defiance started. Hope I can get to it today.

GS glad to hear you are having a lovely time away. I too have inadvertently walked into a men's bathroom. Walked in on a co worker, I was so embarressed. Everyone else thought it hillarious though. I went with the Flo.

Binky glad you found a pair of lucky shoes and just as Nitzi said speak from your heart. We will all be with you holding your hands and giving you hugs. What time are you to be there so I can send extra blessings your way.

Nitzi I imagine you are having rain today also. Be careful on your way to work.

Chrissy you deserve a new dress.

Londy hopefully awaiting arrival of embroidery machine. So excited to try to do some things on it. Have a fun day out with Jill and don't let your sister's scowley face stop you from having her turn on the internet. We will miss you terribly, but hope you have a good visit with your family.

Purple you are always coming up with ideas for things to make. Can't wait to see the new jacket you make.Know your DGKs will miss the old school, but will be excited for the new school they will attend. Is there any special reason they will be changing schools???

Lifeline know you can't wait for this school day to be over and strt summer vacation. Just be sure you relax and have lots of fun on vacation.

Saxy sounds like you are still very busy with social engagements. but those are the fun kinds.

Xiang have you started any of your projects for the twins yet????Hope you are feeling well with minimal tremors.

Pam hope you had a wonderful anniversary and you and Mr Ric had fun celebrating.

Rookie hope your cold has drastically improved and that your remodeling is completed.What are you up to next????You are always busy.lol

Jolly hope your doggy is doing better nd his lyme disease is under control. You sound like you have many new projets planned. Your friends soud very nice. It is always great when friends can accept differences and enjoy one anothers company. You are very fortunate.

Ladies thank you for saying my DGS is a star. He certainly is in our eyes, but I will let him know your kind words. Will make him feel good. Off for now. Love to all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We don't have court tomorrow his attorney got it continued.......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Do you mean those 2 drunk women?


Those would be the ones!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well I must have been drunk too because I thought there were 4 of them!!!


You're absolutely right!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sunny and warm in London today but it will be chaos in the city as there is a total underground (subway) strike for 24 hours. The transport chiefs want to run the services 24 hours a day but the staff don't like the idea. I'll let you know who wins!!
> I have to go and pack my case in a minute as I am off to visit my sister in Dorset tomorrow for a few days. I hope to get on here but they have a habit of turning the internet off when it's not being used and pulling a face if I want it on again!! :roll: Today, Jill and I are going to a nearby town for the afternoon and and early evening meal before seeing the Simon and Garfunkel story at the theatre there, should be good! Catch you later! Love you all lots xxxxxxxx


Have a great day with Jill today and a wonderful visit with your sister! We'll miss you, though!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am ET and 14'C (57'F). Running late this morning.
> Good weather for knitting.


Perfect weather for knitting!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't think we were drunk, much :lol:
> The fact that one of my cases was full of bottles doesn't count.


Not at all!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And another one was full of food! Xxxx


Yummy food!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We don't have court tomorrow his attorney got it continued.......


Oh, no! Did they give you another date? This is beyond stressful for you and I'm so sorry!!!! Sending you many, many hugs. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! Did they give you another date? This is beyond stressful for you and I'm so sorry!!!! Sending you many, many hugs. xxxooo


they are working on the principle that the longer it goes on, the less chance you have of winning. I don't wish to be nasty but...Scumbags. OK, I do wish to be nasty, but they started it!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> they are working on the principle that the longer it goes on, the less chance you have of winning. I don't wish to be nasty but...Scumbags. OK, I do wish to be nasty, but they started it!!!


You are exactly right! They are the lowest sort of bottom feeders!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We don't have court tomorrow his attorney got it continued.......


Oh no!!! I can hardly believe it. You must feel gutted.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

School is finished for the summer, just need to go in tomorrow morning, but a later start than my normal routine. Then lunch and holidays :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> School is finished for the summer, just need to go in tomorrow morning, but a later start than my normal routine. Then lunch and holidays :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D


Yay!!!!!!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! Did they give you another date? This is beyond stressful for you and I'm so sorry!!!! Sending you many, many hugs. xxxooo


From me too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> School is finished for the summer, just need to go in tomorrow morning, but a later start than my normal routine. Then lunch and holidays :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D


Now you can relax & get fighting fit again!! Have a good holiday from school.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We don't have court tomorrow his attorney got it continued.......


Lisa, so sorry for this delay, sending lits of love and hugs xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We don't have court tomorrow his attorney got it continued.......


Oh, Da(mn)rn....we'll keep you in prayers anyway.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> they are working on the principle that the longer it goes on, the less chance you have of winning. I don't wish to be nasty but...Scumbags. OK, I do wish to be nasty, but they started it!!!


You are right Saxy that is what we thought and.......they did start it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! Did they give you another date? This is beyond stressful for you and I'm so sorry!!!! Sending you many, many hugs. xxxooo


No we don't have a new date yet! :thumbdown:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky I agree with what Saxy said. Is your lawyer fighting these delays.Love and hugs to you dear.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a lovely evening. Over to DBIL and DSIL's house for pizza dinner and meeting up with their children and their families. Had a great time with family. Love to be with the little ones, so much fun.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with the gks yesterday. Off to the sjhops so I'll catch up later xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am ET and 14'C (57'F). A repeat of yesterday, which turned out very comfortable.
I'm on 2 weeks vacation starting Monday. And the car isn't going to break this time. Knock on wood.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely time with the gks yesterday. Off to the sjhops so I'll catch up later xxx


Have fun shopping.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No we don't have a new date yet! :thumbdown:


I'm sending you <hugs> too.
I'm thinking their case isn't very good and they know it. And they think you'll go away if they delay. They don't know you very well.
Hang in there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> School is finished for the summer, just need to go in tomorrow morning, but a later start than my normal routine. Then lunch and holidays :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D


Schools out for summer....
Enjoy your time off.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone from a very rainey Pa. Weather has cooled off, will be in 60's somewhere today. I slept in till 8 am this morning. I am still sleepy. Nothing much going on today. I need to get my homework for Defiance started. Hope I can get to it today.
> 
> Nitzi I imagine you are having rain today also. Be careful on your way to work.
> 
> Ladies thank you for saying my DGS is a star. He certainly is in our eyes, but I will let him know your kind words. Will make him feel good. Off for now. Love to all. Purly


We just had a few sprinkles then the clouds went away and it became a nice day.
I'm enjoying the cooler weather, but the heat returns on the weekend. Then I'll have to find some water hole to jump in.
What homework are you doing for Defiance. I hope it doesn't take you too long.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, l have 3 of her books, but not that one, l will check it out. I just ordered 2 books on modular knitting. Xxxx


I have some of her edge books. I just looked on Amazon and they let you look inside the book. Now I want it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purly - sounds like lots of progress on the garage...I can't even imagine tackling DH's mess out there---that's his domain!
> 
> Purple---do you have Nicky Epstein's book about piecing blocks:
> 
> ...


One of my mum's friends had a memorial instead of a funeral and it went very well. A lot of people that cared turned up. It just wasn't as structured as a funeral. There was a microphone for anyone who wanted to remember a story or speak. None of the family ended up speaking.
I'm still trying to connect with someone I saw there who I hadn't seen for 20 years. The luddite doesn't have email or a cell phone or an answering machine. That makes it difficult.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> No we don't have a new date yet! :thumbdown:


Let's hope it not too long, keep your spirits up. I'm not saying anything about the other people involved except they should be ashamed of themselves. Lots of love to you.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Had a lovely evening. Over to DBIL and DSIL's house for pizza dinner and meeting up with their children and their families. Had a great time with family. Love to be with the little ones, so much fun.


Sounds fun!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Had a great time at my choir, we all took food & eat in the grounds of a beautiful church where we practice. I spent quite a while cutting up a massive cake which someone had made for us all. Came home very sticky!
Just been out to buy a new bed which we have looking at for a while. Took little o with us, he insisted on trying out the beds in the shop, great fun! Mr B has just taken him off to nursery now, think he will be back afterwards. Trying to give our DD a break as she is very poorly at the moment. 
Hope you are all having a good day wherever you are. Love to you all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am ET and 14'C (57'F). A repeat of yesterday, which turned out very comfortable.
> I'm on 2 weeks vacation starting Monday. And the car isn't going to break this time. Knock on wood.


That's great you have vacation coming up. What are you planning to do?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a text from Londy as she whizzed past on the motorway en route to her sister's. She says hello xxxxx

Was going swimming but now waiting for my friend to come and remove a swarm of bees, she is a beekeeper :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a text from Londy as she whizzed past on the motorway en route to her sister's. She says hello xxxxx
> 
> Was going swimming but now waiting for my friend to come and remove a swarm of bees, she is a beekeeper :shock:


Swimming would have been more fun, but good to get the bees removed.  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning. Bad night for sleeping; guess I shouldn't have had the iced coffee at lunch. I had DGS here after the Memorial Mass since he didn't have camp yesterday. We took him to a breakfast & lunch only place since he prefers waffles, pancakes, etc. to most foods. We don't take him to many places because we know their menus and his eating habits aren't in sync. He ate a very good lunch and I had a great mushroom & spinach frittata while DH had a turkey burger (surprised me when he ordered it---guess I'll have to try making them). Afterwards, we went to a frozen yogurt shop where he chose lemon sorbet and then put his own toppings on it. There were these chilled "bursting boba" that looked and tasted like blueberries, but what a surprise when the pop In your mouth. He was giggling the whole time!

http://www.menchies.com/frozen-yogurt-shops/frozen-yogurt-randhurst-village-il/toppings

There was a nice turnout for Tom's Memorial Mass. Pat picked out beautiful and meaningful readings to commemorate Tom's life. There were about 20 neighbors there. Pat walks their black lab every evening and talks to everyone and anyone who are outside at the time so a lot of people know and love this family. The two daughters did the readings which impressed me. I wouldn't be able to do that at a loved one's Mass. The oldest daughter is a lawyer working for the City of Chicago and the youngest one is in her last year of the highest level of architectural design schooling possible. She's been doing a paid internship for the same company for the past 2 years and they've been letting her work from the house this summer. The oldest daughter lives with the grandma who is turning 90 this year, but still able to live at home with the granddaughter's help in the mornings and evenings. Dementia is getting worse though so Pat is thinking of bringing her home to live with her. the house is all set up with all the hospital equipment and ramps, etc.

We have today off from watching DGS so DH is running his errands this a.m. and then we're off to look at furniture and new door locks/handles. Has anyone used a keypad lock rather than having a key entry?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a text from Londy as she whizzed past on the motorway en route to her sister's. She says hello xxxxx
> 
> Was going swimming but now waiting for my friend to come and remove a swarm of bees, she is a beekeeper :shock:


Hope you got rid of the bees, were they hers?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Bad night for sleeping; guess I shouldn't have had the iced coffee at lunch. I had DGS here after the Memorial Mass since he didn't have camp yesterday. We took him to a breakfast & lunch only place since he prefers waffles, pancakes, etc. to most foods. We don't take him to many places because we know their menus and his eating habits aren't in sync. He ate a very good lunch and I had a great mushroom & spinach frittata while DH had a turkey burger (surprised me when he ordered it---guess I'll have to try making them). Afterwards, we went to a frozen yogurt shop where he chose lemon sorbet and then put his own toppings on it. There were these chilled "bursting boba" that looked and tasted like blueberries, but what a surprise when the pop In your mouth. He was giggling the whole time!
> 
> http://www.menchies.com/frozen-yogurt-shops/frozen-yogurt-randhurst-village-il/toppings
> 
> ...


What a day you have had. The memorial sounded very nice, the family did hi proud! Like the sound of the restaurant you took DGS to, I think I've would ice it there too!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello ladies. Sorry to be so late in coming on. Had a busy day today. Embroidery machine arrived and I now realize the amount of reading I'll need to do to work everything. Hope I will enjoy this new gadget.DH and I were out shopping for a few things then DH took me out for dinner. Yummy and no dishs to do on my part.Well, I have lots to do yet before my day is over, see everyone tomorrow. Love to all Purly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, we made it out to two different furniture places today. Found the style of couch that I like very much; now to find it within my price range and also with the upholstery options that I'm looking for. Sales person was pretty amazed that I found the fabrics in the colors that matched almost exactly what was in the photos that I've been gathering as my inspiration pieces. I may go with two chairs instead of a loveseat in the living room. I found a gorgeous fabric that looks like cherry blossoms. I'm going to put everything out in the sunlight tomorrow and I'll take photos of the little vignettes to post here for your votes. I think we've also decided to do at least a partial sectional in the downstairs family room. I have to get my graph paper out tomorrow to see if the furniture arrangement will work out as I have it in my head. There are three more places tomorrow that I'd like to get to to see what they have. We got a late start today that ran through lunch so I was very hungry after the second place and we opted for Tex-Mex food and a frozen mango margarita with strawberry puree swirled through it. I'm really going to hit the bed early tonight and hope that I get a full night's sleep for a change. The ears have now popped and the sinus dripping is nearly gone---Yipppee...and the hearing is back to normal.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sending you <hugs> too.
> I'm thinking their case isn't very good and they know it. And they think you'll go away if they delay. They don't know you very well.
> Hang in there.


No they don't do they! Thanks for the hugs!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are still having fun with the bees. My friend managed to get the swarm out of the tree and some into the hive, but there are still a lot who are playing silly b...ers. They are coming back today to sort them out.

Ive been buying loads of clothes to take for the French gks as they are so expensive in France.

Rookie, so glad yoou are feeling better and the decoation is coming along fine. X

Pearlie, goo luck with your machine x

Nitzi hope you manage to get away. 

Everyone have a good week end xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its taken me agaes to get back on line, but here I am. Ive had a nice break but its so nice to be home. I'm going to catch up now and have a pot of coffee.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies. Sorry to be so late in coming on. Had a busy day today. Embroidery machine arrived and I now realize the amount of reading I'll need to do to work everything. Hope I will enjoy this new gadget.DH and I were out shopping for a few things then DH took me out for dinner. Yummy and no dishs to do on my part.Well, I have lots to do yet before my day is over, see everyone tomorrow. Love to all Purly


You will have fun with your new 'toy' I'm sure, I've never used one mainly because I would want one too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its taken me agaes to get back on line, but here I am. Ive had a nice break but its so nice to be home. I'm going to catch up now and have a pot of coffee.


Glad you are home safe & sound. Enjoy your coffee & your day at home!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

happy birthday belated Rookie....Hope you had a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Mr Ric's and my anniversary is tomorrow (Wednesday) - 37 years - and we are off early in the a.m. for a day trip over to the northwest coast of our beautiful state, so I may not be on much tomorrow. Hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


Hope you had a brilliant day miss pam......how many years is it?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have fun with your sister. Enjoy the S and G story. I lovd their music xx


What purple said!!!! They were fantastic. I watched a program about them a few months ago.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We don't have court tomorrow his attorney got it continued.......


omg....someone is peeing you about. Hang on in there.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I'm all caught up girls. I really have missed you all. I never did any knittting when I weas away as I didnt have time. The warwick area is a wonderful area, Stratford on Avon and all that. William Shakespeare country. I havent much to do today. Ive got the caravan half unpacked so I just need the washing out of it. Sometimes I think we should knock this caravanning on the head. But DH enjoys himself and I like to see that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well I'm all caught up girls. I really have missed you all. I never did any knittting when I weas away as I didnt have time. The warwick area is a wonderful area, Stratford on Avon and all that. William Shakespeare country. I havent much to do today. Ive got the caravan half unpacked so I just need the washing out of it. Sometimes I think we should knock this caravanning on the head. But DH enjoys himself and I like to see that.


At least yours goes away with you occasionally. I'm thinking of taking a couple of days away on my own.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are still having fun with the bees. My friend managed to get the swarm out of the tree and some into the hive, but there are still a lot who are playing silly b...ers. They are coming back today to sort them out.
> 
> Ive been buying loads of clothes to take for the French gks as they are so expensive in France.
> 
> ...


I hope they can get the rest of those bees sorted out soon. When do you leave for France? It's good you can buy things there to take with you for the children given the expense of buying them in France.

I'm off for my walk shortly. Went to a BBQ out at the hangar of one of Ric's friends last night. That was fun! Not much on today other than cleaning my house. It's been so hot that I haven't done much to it over the past couple of weeks and it really needs a cleaning! Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its taken me agaes to get back on line, but here I am. Ive had a nice break but its so nice to be home. I'm going to catch up now and have a pot of coffee.


Yay! Great to have you back. You've been missed!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hope you had a brilliant day miss pam......how many years is it?


It's 37 and we had a wonderful day away.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all. Just getting into the holiday mood, but feeling a little deflated at the moment.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. Just getting into the holiday mood, but feeling a little deflated at the moment.....


that's bad. Not missing school surely! You're probably just over-tired. Spend a couple of days relaxing.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that's bad. Not missing school surely! You're probably just over-tired. Spend a couple of days relaxing.


I think the over tired bit is the truth of it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> happy birthday belated Rookie....Hope you had a great day.


Thank you. Our birthdays were great.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. I am sorry to always seem to be rushing on here and then off. Just so busy with all the things I have to do. My energy level is really dragging lately.Going to start packing up closets next week and start the upstairs sorting. I think we must have at least 6 or 7 Christmas trees put away here and as many in Florida. What a wonderful artifical tree garden we could have. NOT! Reading what everyone is up to. I will try to get back to my usual as soon as possible. Know that you are all loved and are the flowers in my garden, Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think the over tired bit is the truth of it.


Rest, relax and hopefully you'll be feeling better soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. I am sorry to always seem to be rushing on here and then off. Just so busy with all the things I have to do. My energy level is really dragging lately.Going to start packing up closets next week and start the upstairs sorting. I think we must have at least 6 or 7 Christmas trees put away here and as many in Florida. What a wonderful artifical tree garden we could have. NOT! Reading what everyone is up to. I will try to get back to my usual as soon as possible. Know that you are all loved and are the flowers in my garden, Purly


We love you, too, and completely understand! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just paid the window cleaner. I cant reach them or I'd do them myself. Mind you he is good. 

Binky....I was thinking that if they keep chasnging the dates for court then they must think you have some chance or they'd just get it over with...Thats my 2 pennoth anyway


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hellooooo!! Just dropping by to say Hi from Dorset! Having a great time , just going out for dinner to celebrate my dad's 100th birthday, which would have been today! Lotsa love to you al! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hellooooo!! Just dropping by to say Hi from Dorset! Having a great time , just going out for dinner to celebrate my dad's 100th birthday, which would have been today! Lotsa love to you al! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


have a Rose for me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just come out of the shower. Ive only done laundry and cooked tea today and Im so tired. I think its this last few days catching up.

Marg and john came up this morning for a cup of tea....Well...Marg and me hadnt seen each other for 4 days!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just come out of the shower. Ive only done laundry and cooked tea today and Im so tired. I think its this last few days catching up.
> 
> Marg and john came up this morning for a cup of tea....Well...Marg and me hadnt seen each other for 4 days!!!


Lovely to see you back. And love the new avatar. Glad you and Marg had time to catch up :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Lovely to see you back. And love the new avatar. Glad you and Marg had time to catch up :thumbup:


I love the new avatar, too, Susan, and glad things are going well with you at home!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hellooooo!! Just dropping by to say Hi from Dorset! Having a great time , just going out for dinner to celebrate my dad's 100th birthday, which would have been today! Lotsa love to you al! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Love you back...glad you're having a great time with your sister.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love you back...glad you're having a great time with your sister.


Me, too, and we miss you! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. I am sorry to always seem to be rushing on here and then off. Just so busy with all the things I have to do. My energy level is really dragging lately.Going to start packing up closets next week and start the upstairs sorting. I think we must have at least 6 or 7 Christmas trees put away here and as many in Florida. What a wonderful artifical tree garden we could have. NOT! Reading what everyone is up to. I will try to get back to my usual as soon as possible. Know that you are all loved and are the flowers in my garden, Purly


We love you too Purly!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hellooooo!! Just dropping by to say Hi from Dorset! Having a great time , just going out for dinner to celebrate my dad's 100th birthday, which would have been today! Lotsa love to you al! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Love you too! Enjoy your dinner!

I have got all the kids hookin' :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Love you too! Enjoy your dinner!
> 
> I have got all the kids hookin' :lol:


Great photos!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No bouncing on your knees though, eh?! Grey and cool here today and I think it's trying to rain. Heading off to WW in a minute and as a contrast, having a grand afternoon tea at lunch time in a converted barn near DD, belated fathers' Day gift which I am also invited!!
> 
> Here is my beautiful daughter, Sam and her year 11s on a 'Prom Boat' on the Thames on Saturday. She's in the middle, in case you can't pick her out from the 16 year olds!!!


Lovely Sam and lovely young ladies.

Hoping Pam and Mr. Ric had a memorable time.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie! Hope you have a great day and get what you want for dinner! Sending wishes out to DD and DH and his twin!


Birthday wishes to you all. Nice dinner choices.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm in Dutch with my aunt I think. I haven't mailed her birthday card and it's tomorrow. I've been overwhelmed tho not sure anyone doing as I am would be overwhelmed. I'm doing dog meds, had two minor tests doctor wanted done and worried daily til they were done, read a mystery for a library book club so I wouldn't look brainless next Wednesday, juggled funds for school tax and property tax, planted three tomato plants which I'd started in a pot, put a plastic trellis together to hold them up, tried to keep up with housework, just not sure why I feel overwhelmed. Missed you all and will be catching up forever.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I did that once a hundred years ago up in Banff, Canada. Was sort oc embarrassing as there were several men in there. Got about half way in before I realized I was in the wrong place.


I came out of a stall in the ladies room and there was a man facing the wall. I thought he was odd to,be inmthe ladies room so I just slipped out unseen by him. Then I saw the men's room sign was on the door. Woops! My mistake


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's good that your dog is feeling better. Our neighbour has the walkway to the park beside his yard. Every time another dog walks along the walkway there is a lot of barking.


These just snarl and bark and the hair stands up on their backs. I fear the big one will come over or thru the fence and kill,mine. Where I lived when I was a child visitors to my neighbor left their dog in the car on a hot day and the neighbor's dog was on the sidewalk. They were barking at each other. Later I heard the car dog got out when the visitor came out and ate the belly off the other dog. They shouldn't have left him in the hot car!!! Since then I've feared dog fights so I get nervouse when these carry on. I squeak my dog's toy which gets her to come in.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> at the top of the page where it says my posts if you click on that it will bring up your posts I just click on the last one and it takes me to where I left off and I continue from there!


That is good to know! Thank you. I would not know that.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I couldn't pick her out she blends very well with them!


I had to go back to the picture...she looks 20 not 46.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Tell me about it!! that is crazy!


At a hospital I saw a 7 foot guy leave the men's room in a nun's habit. I didn't ask!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. It looks sunny but blowy outside. Hope to see the fanily today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We love you too Purly!


I love all of you :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Love you too! Enjoy your dinner!
> 
> I have got all the kids hookin' :lol:


lovely photos, lovely kids....You are a good mam


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos!


they are. Well done on getting them all involved. Hours of peace!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Rain. And we have a tea at Ecclesden Manor this afternoon. A lovely old house with beautiful gardens. We have 100 people to feed and water so we wander round with trays of food. It's not going to be easy if they are all indoors! It's a big house, but not that big. Oh well; good people!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Quick helo, family here, catch you later. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are going up to see the famikly and having as BBQ. Its a bit blowy though!!!!Ive done absolutely nothing today, I'm not so tired as yesterday. All of you have a nice Sunday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Lovely Sam and lovely young ladies.
> 
> Hoping Pam and Mr. Ric had a memorable time.


We did. Thank you, Polly!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love all of you :roll:


And we all love you, too!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Rain. And we have a tea at Ecclesden Manor this afternoon. A lovely old house with beautiful gardens. We have 100 people to feed and water so we wander round with trays of food. It's not going to be easy if they are all indoors! It's a big house, but not that big. Oh well; good people!


Hope it all goes well today, Saxy. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We are going up to see the famikly and having as BBQ. Its a bit blowy though!!!!Ive done absolutely nothing today, I'm not so tired as yesterday. All of you have a nice Sunday.


Have a great visit today. I have a couple of chores to do today and then I'm off this afternoon for a knitting group meetup for a couple of hours. Tomorrow I'm supposed to meeting up with my friend (the one who I take the ferry to visit). Will be a fun day!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a slightly overcast Erie. Slept good last night and feel so much better today. Going to be doing laundry and then hope to get to Joann's Fabric store to buy some thread for my embroidery machine. Want to try it out, but they only sent one spool of white thread. Also might look at some patterns and then try to get hubby to to go through some papers to see if I can throw them out.

Binky lovely pictures of the children doing their hooking. I did a large chinese scene once. Took me forever as the the thing was 2 ft. by 3 ft. Have no idea what happened to it.

Londy your daiughter looks as young as the girls she is over seeing. Lovely photo. Hope your celebratory dinner for your Dad's 100 birthday was yummy an that you are having wonderful time with your sister.

Purple hope your fmily is well and that you are enjoying their visit with you.

Polly I think we can be busy with the the most mundane tasks any more. At least I can.I don't care to be around snarling barking dogs either. An old neighbor once had a huge German Shepherd dog that was always carrying on and could easily jump the fence. Came after my DH and our Daisy one night.No harm done, but very scary. Dog also bit our neighbors toe.

Rookie sounds like you are very busy looking for furniture and taking care of DGS. 

Saxy have fun at the tea today and hope it doesn't rain fr you.

GS Have a good time with the fmily today and enjoy the BBQ. Are you staying overnight?????Hope you aren't as tired today.

Lifeline give yourself a couple of day s for your body to realize it doesn't have to go off to work.Know you will feel better soon.

Pam Hope you will have a lovely day also. Any special plans.??

I am going to make out a grocery list and pick up a few fresh veggies at the produce stand.Making teriyaki salmon for dinner with corn on the cob and and a tossed salad. Simple, healthy, and easy.Off to start my day. Hugs to all.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning I am barely awake it has been storming hard here can't seem to get out of bed these days!

Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We had our BBQ. Very tasty. GS1 was thinking of coming home with us because he hates being on his own through the day. Anyuway I think we've got him talked into coming Wednesday when GS2 has gone away for a few days. GS2 is off with his geography roup for 2 nights, this time stopping in a YH (Youth Hostel). Theyve told him to take $50 for food and spending money!!!! DS nearly had a heart attack!. Anyway if GS1 wants to come then he can. I wish he could find a job for the holidays, hes so bored and I'm sure hes in depression. 

DH is in a mood! so whats new! and hes watering the gardens. See if I care,


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I am barely awake it has been storming hard here can't seem to get out of bed these days!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


Could be you are feeling low due to the court case, or lack of it. That can make you not want to get out of bed. xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We had our BBQ. Very tasty. GS1 was thinking of coming home with us because he hates being on his own through the day. Anyuway I think we've got him talked into coming Wednesday when GS2 has gone away for a few days. GS2 is off with his geography roup for 2 nights, this time stopping in a YH (Youth Hostel). Theyve told him to take $50 for food and spending money!!!! DS nearly had a heart attack!. Anyway if GS1 wants to come then he can. I wish he could find a job for the holidays, hes so bored and I'm sure hes in depression.
> 
> DH is in a mood! so whats new! and hes watering the gardens. See if I care,


Glad you enjoyed the BBQ. It's lovely gs#1 wants to come and stay :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm sitting with a large glass of red wine while catching up here and DH is watching 'Le Tour'.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We had our BBQ. Very tasty. GS1 was thinking of coming home with us because he hates being on his own through the day. Anyuway I think we've got him talked into coming Wednesday when GS2 has gone away for a few days. GS2 is off with his geography roup for 2 nights, this time stopping in a YH (Youth Hostel). Theyve told him to take $50 for food and spending money!!!! DS nearly had a heart attack!. Anyway if GS1 wants to come then he can. I wish he could find a job for the holidays, hes so bored and I'm sure hes in depression.
> 
> DH is in a mood! so whats new! and hes watering the gardens. See if I care,


Glad you had a good BBQ. Sorry GS1 is down - a job would probably help with that. Hopefully your DH will wash away his mood while he's watering the gardens!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a slightly overcast Erie. Slept good last night and feel so much better today. Going to be doing laundry and then hope to get to Joann's Fabric store to buy some thread for my embroidery machine. Want to try it out, but they only sent one spool of white thread. Also might look at some patterns and then try to get hubby to to go through some papers to see if I can throw them out.
> 
> Binky lovely pictures of the children doing their hooking. I did a large chinese scene once. Took me forever as the the thing was 2 ft. by 3 ft. Have no idea what happened to it.
> 
> ...


Teriyaki salmon sounds lovely...,.love salmon. How do you make the teriyaki bit?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Only just come on. Hope you have all had a good day. I went singing with my choir this morning at a local school. There were not many people there but those that came & watched seemed to enjoy themselves, it was fun. Later went out to lunch with DH. off to bed now. We have a new bed being delivered in the morning so got to get up extra early as the depot is very near us so they may be here at 8. Bye for now xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Lifeline. I use the Teriyaki sauce in a bottle, and just sprinkle it on salmon with a special blend of seasonings I use. Was very delicious.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just finished up after dinner. Hope everyone has had an enjoyale day. Just going to watch a little tv and relax. I'll say good night to all now and good morning to Judi. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi everyone. Just finished up after dinner. Hope everyone has had an enjoyale day. Just going to watch a little tv and relax. I'll say good night to all now and good morning to Judi. Purly


Thanks , Purly! Have a good rest tonight. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think I am going for thin layers, trouble is, it will still be high summer here when I leave so might have to carry some layers on board the plane!!!


Do you remember the Arctic Vortex that gripped the States last year? Well we have what they are calling an Antarctic Vortex. There has been snow in the Adelaide hills, and also in areas in the mid North of the state, so have a nice warm jacket, hat and gloves for when you get there


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you had a good holiday weekend, plus a trip round the charity shops which is always fun. My DD is quite poorly with her UTI but hopefully the AntiBs will soon work. Little O is poorly today apparently lots of children are off with the same bug, including the headteacher!


Chris does your daughter take Ural (not sure if a similar product would have the same name or not), but this medication alkalises the urine, reducing the pain of a UTI. I hope she gets rid of it quickly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Chris, I might pop down there myself later, although Jill tells me there are lime green cases, exactly what I want in BHS in Bromley! Just not sure about the lime green, although will be easy to spot on the carousel!!!


It would be blindingly obvious 😂, but what if other travellers have the same idea (⊙.⊙) hahaha
I hope that doesn't happen though ☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*London Girl wrote:*
I think I am going for thin layers, trouble is, it will still be high summer here when I leave so might have to carry some layers on board the plane!!!

Do you remember the Arctic Vortex that gripped the States last year? Well we have what they are calling an Antarctic Vortex ❄⛄. There has been snow in the Adelaide hills, and also in areas in the mid North of the state, so have a nice warm jacket, hat and gloves for when you get there


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We're getting a little of it but further north and west is really getting it. Making for advisories for people to not go out if they have breathing issues. Luckily not at all bad here. .


I was wondering if you were close to.the fires, it looks like it might be as bad, if not worse than the fires we had 2 Christmases ago. Are the fires near inhabited (people or animals) areas? If so, I hope they are all able to.beloved to safer area


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and warm now Pa. It is predicted that rain may fall today. Tomorrow is supposed somewhat rainy and cooler. That is okay since DGS is coming to work in the garage with his popa and me. Need to decide what to take and what to get rid off. Have a large oversized garage and it is stuffed with all manner of whatevers. lol Took my shot last night and again had insomnia from 2:30 on. Oh well it is what it is.
> 
> Purple I think you are starting a fashion trend with the purple striping you have put in your hair. It seems others on various sites are trying it. Young at heart is what I say.I am letting my hair grow longer so I can put it up in a pony tail in Florida. Cooler that way and perhaps I can come up with a style besides plastered to my head from sweating.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, I will be very busy with my knitting, from now on, as I am also planning on finishing my ufos, knitting and sewing. I want to have the mall finished by the end of next year, at the latest.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I was wondering if you were close to.the fires, it looks like it might be as bad, if not worse than the fires we had 2 Christmases ago. Are the fires near inhabited (people or animals) areas? If so, I hope they are all able to.beloved to safer area


No, thank goodness, we aren't. They are on the other side of the mountains in the central and eastern part of the state. And, yes, unfortunately they are near both buildings and livestock.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh yes!! About 300 years ago, the senior mistress at my school told me I didn't have the sort of hair that should be grown long. It hurt and I thought her wrong all this time but, hey Dragon Lady, you were right!!!


Doesn't it really make the hackles rise, when that happens. One of DD5's teachers told her that she wasn't as bright as she thought she was, and now she is doing Ber PhD. We are very fortunate that she didn't think much of the opinions of that man, because it could have stopped her either starting her University journey, or getting as far as she has already


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love your hair!!! I don't see why it wouldn't look great long, but I'm so jealous of thick hair that I'd take it any way I could!


I think I would too, but I do know that most people with really thick hair don't have it long, because of the weight of it. My mum had really thick hair when she was young, but it was very heavy and she had a lot of headaches, but when she wore it short she stopped getting headaches


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU and your DD#2 and your DH (and his twin)! Enjoy your day.


Rookie, I hope that you, your daughter and DH have a wonderful combined birthday celebration, and the weather is perfect for you on the 17th xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I did that once a hundred years ago up in Banff, Canada. Was sort oc embarrassing as there were several men in there. Got about half way in before I realized I was in the wrong place.


Oh dear, was it just you with the prettily blushed face, were the men embarrassed also, or did they only look bemused 😶😶


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Mr Ric's and my anniversary is tomorrow (Wednesday) - 37 years - and we are off early in the a.m. for a day trip over to the northwest coast of our beautiful state, so I may not be on much tomorrow. Hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


Happy Anniversary for last week, I hope you had a great time xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No bouncing on your knees though, eh?! Grey and cool here today and I think it's trying to rain. Heading off to WW in a minute and as a contrast, having a grand afternoon tea at lunch time in a converted barn near DD, belated fathers' Day gift which I am also invited!!
> 
> Here is my beautiful daughter, Sam and her year 11s on a 'Prom Boat' on the Thames on Saturday. She's in the middle, in case you can't pick her out from the 16 year olds!!!


What a wonderful group of young ladies, of which

Your daughter I the rose in the centre xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am ET and 13'C (55'F). No humidity today, whoo hoo.
> The Pan Am Games started in Toronto yesterday, although the official start isn't until Friday. Toronto has been warning everyone to stay away from the city unless necessary and to take public transit. A lot of people have booked their vacations for this time. Now they are wondering why the locals aren't buying tickets for the games. After warning the locals to stay away and have they looked at the prices???
> I'm on vacation next week, but I'll be driving around the city.


The organisers of these huge happennings always seem to warn the local public of staying away from the areas affected, by an expected influx of numerous international visitors, but when the locals don't attend the activities of the affair in question, they tend to get a little bemused and don't seem to know wh the locals have disappeared. The tickets are never priced for the average local public; unless they have an account to save for these high cost activities.

I hope you don't have too much trouble with traffic conditions, etc


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Some of the multilingual signs here have puzzled me and I have walked into the wrong bathroom. I don't know why they can't use the picture of the woman with the dress and the man figure. Apparently those pictures are sexist and some places are replacing them. This politically correct world has gone too far when it stops you from finding the bathroom. :evil:


I agree with you. I think most of the traditional toilets here still have the female silhoutte in a dress, I do not know what sign is on the uni-sex toilets, but I don't like going into those, cos it feels a bit creepy when a male goes in when there are some females in there as well 😯


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lifeline. I use the Teriyaki sauce in a bottle, and just sprinkle it on salmon with a special blend of seasonings I use. Was very delicious.


Thanks, I will look out for it in my local super markets.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I will look out for it in my local super markets.


Good morning from Surrey, we've had quite a bit of rain over night and everything smells lovely this morning. Had a great time with the family yesterday. LM helped me sort out some baby toys and books to take over to France.

I have, a busy time this week, WI knitWIts this morning so please forgive me if I'm not around much. Sending all of you lots of love snd hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We don't have court tomorrow his attorney got it continued.......


Ooohh Noooo ............ You must be drowning in frustration! Was a reason for the continuation given, or don't they have to give one?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Love you too! Enjoy your dinner!
> 
> I have got all the kids hookin' :lol:


Are they doing special things, or just learning at this time?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its a dull day today. S and B this afternoon. I havent knitted for 2 weeks. I might have forgotten how to. Whatever you all do, have a good day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Judi. Its good to see you on line. Shouldnt you be asleep? Hope you are ok.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going to make a pot of coffee....Do you want one?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Judi. Its good to see you on line. Shouldnt you be asleep? Hope you are ok.


No, not yet! Although I do feel totally exhausted but as I am typing this, it is just coming up to 6.30pm. I probably won't be late going to bed tonight


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im going to make a pot of coffee....Do you want one?


I would have had one with you, but I didn't expect anyone to be on here yet


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello to all, I hope everyone has a great day

Purely I have already begun knitting the baby clothes, and have begun with the hats, which I have almost finished. Once they are finished, I will, begin work on both the jackets and then, to completethe sets, I will work on a pair of leggings to.match the hat and jackets.

Once they are finished, I will post photos.

Bye for now, as I am going to go and watch some tv, if I can stay awake long enough &#128529;


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am ET and 23'c (73'F) already. 
I'm off today to find an adventure. First day of vacation and I'm heading to Amish country. I'm hoping to come back with bread and summer sausage. And window shop some stores.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a dull day today. S and B this afternoon. I havent knitted for 2 weeks. I might have forgotten how to. Whatever you all do, have a good day.


No, it's like riding a bike. But the sticks in your hands and they'll remember.
Nice avatar. Did your GS enjoy the training flight?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, we've had quite a bit of rain over night and everything smells lovely this morning. Had a great time with the family yesterday. LM helped me sort out some baby toys and books to take over to France.
> 
> I have, a busy time this week, WI knitWIts this morning so please forgive me if I'm not around much. Sending all of you lots of love snd hugs xxx


We had sOOO much rain last month and this month the ground is cracking.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The organisers of these huge happennings always seem to warn the local public of staying away from the areas affected, by an expected influx of numerous international visitors, but when the locals don't attend the activities of the affair in question, they tend to get a little bemused and don't seem to know wh the locals have disappeared. The tickets are never priced for the average local public; unless they have an account to save for these high cost activities.
> 
> I hope you don't have too much trouble with traffic conditions, etc


I'm on vacation while most of the games are on. I just have to figure out how to get around Toronto. I'm experimenting with a route today.
Some of my co-workers have been able to walk right up to the venues for the Pan-Am games and purchase tickets. Very few of the early events are sold out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Purly, I will be very busy with my knitting, from now on, as I am also planning on finishing my ufos, knitting and sewing. I want to have the mall finished by the end of next year, at the latest.


Good luck with that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We had our BBQ. Very tasty. GS1 was thinking of coming home with us because he hates being on his own through the day. Anyuway I think we've got him talked into coming Wednesday when GS2 has gone away for a few days. GS2 is off with his geography roup for 2 nights, this time stopping in a YH (Youth Hostel). Theyve told him to take $50 for food and spending money!!!! DS nearly had a heart attack!. Anyway if GS1 wants to come then he can. I wish he could find a job for the holidays, hes so bored and I'm sure hes in depression.
> 
> DH is in a mood! so whats new! and hes watering the gardens. See if I care,


Maybe GS1 and DH can find something to do together.
Last year my niece took almost the entire summer before she found a job nearby. This year the same place asked her back before she was out of school.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Rain. And we have a tea at Ecclesden Manor this afternoon. A lovely old house with beautiful gardens. We have 100 people to feed and water so we wander round with trays of food. It's not going to be easy if they are all indoors! It's a big house, but not that big. Oh well; good people!


I hope your tea turned out well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> These just snarl and bark and the hair stands up on their backs. I fear the big one will come over or thru the fence and kill,mine. Where I lived when I was a child visitors to my neighbor left their dog in the car on a hot day and the neighbor's dog was on the sidewalk. They were barking at each other. Later I heard the car dog got out when the visitor came out and ate the belly off the other dog. They shouldn't have left him in the hot car!!! Since then I've feared dog fights so I get nervouse when these carry on. I squeak my dog's toy which gets her to come in.


We use kibbles in a bag to get our 2 outside cats to come in when we want. Whatever works.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm in Dutch with my aunt I think. I haven't mailed her birthday card and it's tomorrow. I've been overwhelmed tho not sure anyone doing as I am would be overwhelmed. I'm doing dog meds, had two minor tests doctor wanted done and worried daily til they were done, read a mystery for a library book club so I wouldn't look brainless next Wednesday, juggled funds for school tax and property tax, planted three tomato plants which I'd started in a pot, put a plastic trellis together to hold them up, tried to keep up with housework, just not sure why I feel overwhelmed. Missed you all and will be catching up forever.


That sounds like a lot of things to do to me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Love you too! Enjoy your dinner!
> 
> I have got all the kids hookin' :lol:


They look like happy hookers.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hellooooo!! Just dropping by to say Hi from Dorset! Having a great time , just going out for dinner to celebrate my dad's 100th birthday, which would have been today! Lotsa love to you al! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I hope you enjoyed that celebration. 100 yrs is a wonderful milestone.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. I am sorry to always seem to be rushing on here and then off. Just so busy with all the things I have to do. My energy level is really dragging lately.Going to start packing up closets next week and start the upstairs sorting. I think we must have at least 6 or 7 Christmas trees put away here and as many in Florida. What a wonderful artifical tree garden we could have. NOT! Reading what everyone is up to. I will try to get back to my usual as soon as possible. Know that you are all loved and are the flowers in my garden, Purly


You must really enjoy Christmas. It sounds like you could put a Christmas tree in every room.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. I think I'm all caught up.
Have a great day.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. Nothing new here, except that DH and I were unable to sleep last night.My sleep has been terrible the last two weeks and I don't know why. I refuse to take a sleeping aid. My body must readjust itself.Do any of you ladies have any suggestions to get a good nights rest. I get one night out of seven anymore for good night's sleep. Will continue with the washing and sorting of stuff today. Need to clean up the kitchen. Purple have fun with your ladies group and londy have a good time with your family. Nitzi have a great day in Amish country, and Xiang your needles must be flying. Chrissy hope your DD feels better very soon and also O. Pam enjoy your day with your friend. Hope to be back later and more wide awake than I am now. Hugs to all. Purly

GS I need the coffee, strong and black.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh dear, was it just you with the prettily blushed face, were the men embarrassed also, or did they only look bemused 😶😶


They just looked bemused.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Happy Anniversary for last week, I hope you had a great time xxx


Thank you and, yes, we did have a great day away. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, we've had quite a bit of rain over night and everything smells lovely this morning. Had a great time with the family yesterday. LM helped me sort out some baby toys and books to take over to France.
> 
> I have, a busy time this week, WI knitWIts this morning so please forgive me if I'm not around much. Sending all of you lots of love snd hugs xxx


We will miss you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had sOOO much rain last month and this month the ground is cracking.


We haven't had any significant rain in at least two months. We're about 3" behind in our yearly rain totals and these next 2-3 months are generally our driest.  We are supposed to maybe get some scattered showers today but they won't amount to much.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. Nothing new here, except that DH and I were unable to sleep last night.My sleep has been terrible the last two weeks and I don't know why. I refuse to take a sleeping aid. My body must readjust itself.Do any of you ladies have any suggestions to get a good nights rest. I get one night out of seven anymore for good night's sleep. Will continue with the washing and sorting of stuff today. Need to clean up the kitchen. Purple have fun with your ladies group and londy have a good time with your family. Nitzi have a great day in Amish country, and Xiang your needles must be flying. Chrissy hope your DD feels better very soon and also O. Pam enjoy your day with your friend. Hope to be back later and more wide awake than I am now. Hugs to all. Purly
> 
> GS I need the coffee, strong and black.


Sorry you aren't sleeping well, Purly. I hope you can get some rest soon! Off to get ready for my day out. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im going to make a pot of coffee....Do you want one?


Yes, please and thank you. It's thunderstorming here with 1" per hour coming down so coffee is definitely in order. Appreciate it. Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am ET and 23'c (73'F) already.
> I'm off today to find an adventure. First day of vacation and I'm heading to Amish country. I'm hoping to come back with bread and summer sausage. And window shop some stores.


That sounds like a wonderful outing. I try to get bread, hams, sausage and jams when I'm near Amish areas. I try to find the places where the items are locally made (I try to find diners where the things are used in their meals and they have racks/cases of the items for sale). My SIL's mother works for the corporation that manages all the large Amish retail stores and have heard too many stories of how it's become big business/manufacturing rather than the Mom & Pop operations that I always thought they were. There's a Mennonite group that brings baked goods to our Farmer's market and although they are pricey, they're exceptional quality and remind me of what I'd see at our bake sales back in Iowa.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. Nothing new here, except that DH and I were unable to sleep last night.My sleep has been terrible the last two weeks and I don't know why. I refuse to take a sleeping aid. My body must readjust itself.Do any of you ladies have any suggestions to get a good nights rest. I get one night out of seven anymore for good night's sleep. Will continue with the washing and sorting of stuff today. Need to clean up the kitchen. Purple have fun with your ladies group and londy have a good time with your family. Nitzi have a great day in Amish country, and Xiang your needles must be flying. Chrissy hope your DD feels better very soon and also O. Pam enjoy your day with your friend. Hope to be back later and more wide awake than I am now. Hugs to all. Purly
> 
> GS I need the coffee, strong and black.


Sorry to hear of the sleep issues and will be following to read for ideas. I've been practicing about 15 minutes to 1/2 hour of breathing excercises and meditation followed by a regimented routine of washing face, brushing teeth, etc. before going to bed. Doctors have said that consistent bedtimes & nightime routines are necessary to give the body cues that it's time to sleep. I also use a sun clock/lamp to wake up to reset the light cues every day. It's helping some where I get 4-6 hours of sleep per night instead of maybe 2-3 that had been happening with even some nights at 0.

Wish I could help you more. DH uses the Tylenol PMs and that works for him, but not me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We haven't had any significant rain in at least two months. We're about 3" behind in our yearly rain totals and these next 2-3 months are generally our driest.  We are supposed to maybe get some scattered showers today but they won't amount to much.


I think of your area as mostly rainy so this is very unusual. We've had the wettest June and July on record so I sure wish we could send you some of our excess.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you all have good days filled with smiles. I'm thinking of you and praying that all is well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think of your area as mostly rainy so this Is very unusual. We've had the wettest June and July on record so I sure wish we could send you some of our excess.


It is absolutely crazy weather this year all over the country. Would love some of your excess!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Im intermittant because I'm doing tea/lunch. IOve been to S and B and my head is spinning. Talk about noise. I shouldnt take something I have to concentrate on. We had a new born baby in today. She was 4 days old. She was beautiful.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> No, it's like riding a bike. But the sticks in your hands and they'll remember.
> Nice avatar. Did your GS enjoy the training flight?


Very much thankyou nitz.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Rookie I do have a nightly routine. I have never ever had trouble sleeping. I don't know why now. Perhaps it is due to my thinking of all I have left to do.DH is having the same trouble as me. Hope this not sleeping is not catching. lol


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS happy to hear GS1 enjoyed his airplane experience. A 4 day old baby out and about. I always tried to keep my babies away from alot of folks till they were a month old. I am sure the wee one was adorale though.How are you doing dear????


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Cancelled the vet appt. for Daisy this am. Will remake it. DH and I just to tired to take her.We went back to bed for a short time, but I never did fall back to sleep. Now up and will try to get something accomplished.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hope it all goes well today, Saxy. xxxooo


It went very well, but we had far too many cakes and strawberries. Ended up bringing home a large ice cream tub full of strawberries and a large pot of cream. Sometimes it's so hard being me!!!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I would too, but I do know that most people with really thick hair don't have it long, because of the weight of it. My mum had really thick hair when she was young, but it was very heavy and she had a lot of headaches, but when she wore it short she stopped getting headaches


I had that problem. I told my doctor I got headaches. He lifted my hair and let it drop/ When I said ouch he said 'precisely!'


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a dull day today. S and B this afternoon. I havent knitted for 2 weeks. I might have forgotten how to. Whatever you all do, have a good day.


I haven't done any knitting for about two months.I'm not sure why not.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your tea turned out well.


yes thank you - see above.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear of the sleep issues and will be following to read for ideas. I've been practicing about 15 minutes to 1/2 hour of breathing excercises and meditation followed by a regimented routine of washing face, brushing teeth, etc. before going to bed. Doctors have said that consistent bedtimes & nightime routines are necessary to give the body cues that it's time to sleep. I also use a sun clock/lamp to wake up to reset the light cues every day. It's helping some where I get 4-6 hours of sleep per night instead of maybe 2-3 that had been happening with even some nights at 0.
> 
> Wish I could help you more. DH uses the Tylenol PMs and that works for him, but not me.


I, on the other hand, are sleeping for 9 hours when I take just one paracetamol with my blood pressure tablet at bedtime. It is driving me mad wasting half my day. I read an interesting piece about what to do if worrying about some thing is keeping you awake; and it works though I don't know how. Place your fingers just above each eyebrow (2 fingers will do above each) then concentrate on the problem; go into as much detail as possible. Gradually you will find it impossible and will nod off.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope everyone is is OK. I've had a nice relaxing first day of the holidays.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Are they doing special things, or just learning at this time?


They are all doing different patterns, Ava is doing a heart, DD is doing a wolf and DS is doing a multicolored twirlly thing.... :lol:

The only reason that they gave us was that the attorney had a prior commitment don't know why he didn't know this before the day before court.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think of your area as mostly rainy so this is very unusual. We've had the wettest June and July on record so I sure wish we could send you some of our excess.


We are too, we just had another storm roll through in fact that dumped lots of rain everything in the garden is getting water logged and fried by the sun once it heats back up and it was in the 90's before the rain came today.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Cancelled the vet appt. for Daisy this am. Will remake it. DH and I just to tired to take her.We went back to bed for a short time, but I never did fall back to sleep. Now up and will try to get something accomplished.


I am having trouble sleeping too but once I do fall asleep can't seem to wake up, I hope it soon passes for you I think once you get settled in Florida permanently things will change for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Very much thankyou nitz.....


That's so great. I'll share that with Mr Ric. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

E


SaxonLady said:


> It went very well, but we had far too many cakes and strawberries. Ended up bringing home a large ice cream tub full of strawberries and a large pot of cream. Sometimes it's so hard being me!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope everyone is is OK. I've had a nice relaxing first day of the holidays.


Great to hear! I'm on the ferry on my way home after spending the day with my wonderful friend!  We had a great visit.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Oh I have been very bad I just bought a new ball winder as the one I have was not working right and I am not in the mood to fix it...and I bought some yarn and a new dpn holder and a new project bag.....like I needed a new one....yes, yes I did....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh I have been very bad I just bought a new ball winder as the one I have was not working right and I am not in the mood to fix it...and I bought some yarn and a new dpn holder and a new project bag.....like I needed a new one....yes, yes I did....


Good for you!!! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Doesn't it really make the hackles rise, when that happens. One of DD5's teachers told her that she wasn't as bright as she thought she was, and now she is doing Ber PhD. We are very fortunate that she didn't think much of the opinions of that man, because it could have stopped her either starting her University journey, or getting as far as she has already


My highschool enroling person asked me why I was taking college entrance rather than business. I was thin, poor and home haircut. I told her I wanted to be a teacher and she asked me if anyone in my family was a teacher. Being from immigrant parents ...well read I will add.. I was confused. I asked her seriously if you had to have someone in your family be a teacher to become one. She just said no and signed me up. I was a teacher for 42 years and got high observation reports and comments from superiors. People who discourage young should be reported before they do harm. Shame on them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a lot of things to do to me.


I'm feeling overwhelmed! And just got a letter about my old house which has put me to the edge. I got so nervous I couldn't breath and then got pain near my heart. I did some praying, listened to a positive speaker and went to my group which had of all things a topic" being overwhelmed." I kid you not! I talked to a friend on the phone but I still have stomach pain from tension and feel shaky. Just do what I can.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You must really enjoy Christmas. It sounds like you could put a Christmas tree in every room.


Long time ago I saw amtv show about a lady who leaves her home decorated all year round. I think it would spoil the fun of expecting Christmas.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Rookie I do have a nightly routine. I have never ever had trouble sleeping. I don't know why now. Perhaps it is due to my thinking of all I have left to do.DH is having the same trouble as me. Hope this not sleeping is not catching. lol


A lady told me she wrote down what she was thinking and then could sleep.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good luck with that.


Thank you 😅. I have just added another project to my list. I might make a little fluffy blue penguin suit for my neice. She has a baby due in November, but the penguin suit will be for next winter.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh I have been very bad I just bought a new ball winder as the one I have was not working right and I am not in the mood to fix it...and I bought some yarn and a new dpn holder and a new project bag.....like I needed a new one....yes, yes I did....


I believe you. Luv n hugs xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm feeling overwhelmed! And just got a letter about my old house which has put me to the edge. I got so nervous I couldn't breath and then got pain near my heart. I did some praying, listened to a positive speaker and went to my group which had of all things a topic" being overwhelmed." I kid you not! I talked to a friend on the phone but I still have stomach pain from tension and feel shaky. Just do what I can.


Sending you loads of calming vibes, love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain so the garden is looking good.

Off to visit some sheep this morninb, will catch up later.

Welcome home Londy, hope you had a good time xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its ver dull and overcast today. I'm at over 60s today. I'll catch up.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh I have been very bad I just bought a new ball winder as the one I have was not working right and I am not in the mood to fix it...and I bought some yarn and a new dpn holder and a new project bag.....like I needed a new one....yes, yes I did....


You *did * need all those things, especially with all you are going through at the moment. Nice lot of new stuff, tell me more about the project bag....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My highschool enroling person asked me why I was taking college entrance rather than business. I was thin, poor and home haircut. I told her I wanted to be a teacher and she asked me if anyone in my family was a teacher. Being from immigrant parents ...well read I will add.. I was confused. I asked her seriously if you had to have someone in your family be a teacher to become one. She just said no and signed me up. I was a teacher for 42 years and got high observation reports and comments from superiors. People who discourage young should be reported before they do harm. Shame on them.


Shame on them indeed. I am so glad of the way you answered.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its ver dull and overcast today. I'm at over 60s today. I'll catch up.


Morning Susan. We have overcast too. Enjoy over 60s


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Can any of you suggest a wool brand or other yarn that is especially soft, suitable for making a hat for someone undergoing chemotherapy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Morning Susan. We have overcast too. Enjoy over 60s


Mprning lifeline. Its strange talking to you at this time of the day. I like it..... Are you up to anything today?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Mprning lifeline. Its strange talking to you at this time of the day. I like it..... Are you up to anything today?


It's nice isn't it.....didn't get up until after 9 and I'm still in bed with a cup of tea :thumbup: maybe go out, we have my niece staying.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning -- retail shopping especially at yarn shops is necessary every now and then. Would love to hear about the project bag.

Purple - hope the sheep share some of their clothing with you.

Have wonderful days to you all. I'm staying in for some yarn therapy to get my homework done for KAP and MW Stitches. I have to get the back and front ready for a class on how to do set in sleeves. I have DH doing all kinds of errands to keep him out of the house. He usually is good about keeping himself occupied--that is--until I want to do something where I'm 100% uninterrupted and that's when he can't seem to find anything or do anything without my help.

We had rain again last night and more to come today. We're still staying dry, but many of the underpasses (many of our roads were built after the railway lines, so the roads dip to go under the train lines) are flooding. Those fill up very quickly during weather like this and take quite a while to drain out since they are in most cases the lowest point around.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope everyone is is OK. I've had a nice relaxing first day of the holidays.


Good for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:30 am ET and 20'C (68'F). Overcast with rain and thunderstorms starting at 10 am. I guess it is indoor activities for me.
Yesterday I met up with a friend that I have known since I was 5 years old. I haven't seen him for 20 years and it was a fluke meeting. He's had a rough few years and has been living in his van and flopping on friends couches. He has a job now and looks like he is turning his life around. I told him that I want to hear from him before another 20 years have passed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- retail shopping especially at yarn shops is necessary every now and then. Would love to hear about the project bag.
> 
> Purple - hope the sheep share some of their clothing with you.
> 
> ...


We've have dip underpasses as well. When they flood there is always at least one person who thinks they can make it through and they and their car have to be rescued.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's nice isn't it.....didn't get up until after 9 and I'm still in bed with a cup of tea :thumbup: maybe go out, we have my niece staying.


That sounds like an enjoyable start to the day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Can any of you suggest a wool brand or other yarn that is especially soft, suitable for making a hat for someone undergoing chemotherapy.


I've heard stay away from any fibre that is scratchy, so I would go pet some yarn and find the softest you can find.

Silk or silk/cotton would be good.

Bamboo is as soft as silk and less expensive. I've always found bamboo to be soft but it needs to be used with something else because it has no shape.

I'm told pure Acrylic is a no-no as it holds heat.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. We've had quite a bit of rain so the garden is looking good.
> 
> Off to visit some sheep this morninb, will catch up later.
> 
> Welcome home Londy, hope you had a good time xx


Pet a sheep for me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thank you 😅. I have just added another project to my list. I might make a little fluffy blue penguin suit for my neice. She has a baby due in November, but the penguin suit will be for next winter.


That sounds cute. I want to see a picture when you get it done.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> A lady told me she wrote down what she was thinking and then could sleep.


I used to keep a notepad by the bed. When thinking about something in the middle of the night kept me awake, I would write it down then go back to sleep.
Do you know what your handwriting looks like when you are half-asleep. I'm sure some of these ideas were really good, but sometimes in the morning I couldn't tell what they were.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Long time ago I saw amtv show about a lady who leaves her home decorated all year round. I think it would spoil the fun of expecting Christmas.


We keep our Christmas lights up on the house. We just don't turn them on. It is usually too dangerous to put up the ladders on ice and snow to get the lights up on the house. We put the lights on once before the snow, to replace any broken light bulbs. The light bulbs are all screw in LED so they don't use a lot of energy and because they are screw in, we don't have to throw away the whole line because a few lights burn out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm feeling overwhelmed! And just got a letter about my old house which has put me to the edge. I got so nervous I couldn't breath and then got pain near my heart. I did some praying, listened to a positive speaker and went to my group which had of all things a topic" being overwhelmed." I kid you not! I talked to a friend on the phone but I still have stomach pain from tension and feel shaky. Just do what I can.


That's all that you can do. Sending a <hug> your way.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh I have been very bad I just bought a new ball winder as the one I have was not working right and I am not in the mood to fix it...and I bought some yarn and a new dpn holder and a new project bag.....like I needed a new one....yes, yes I did....


Which one did you get? I have a $19 Knit Picks one that has lasted for years, but I would really like to get one of the winders that can do BIG balls. Of course you need one as yours was broken.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Doesn't it really make the hackles rise, when that happens. One of DD5's teachers told her that she wasn't as bright as she thought she was, and now she is doing Ber PhD. We are very fortunate that she didn't think much of the opinions of that man, because it could have stopped her either starting her University journey, or getting as far as she has already


My DD had a similar experience. She was told not to even try an A level as you wouldn't get one. She ended up with an Honours Degree!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It went very well, but we had far too many cakes and strawberries. Ended up bringing home a large ice cream tub full of strawberries and a large pot of cream. Sometimes it's so hard being me!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Enjoy


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> GS happy to hear GS1 enjoyed his airplane experience. A 4 day old baby out and about. I always tried to keep my babies away from alot of folks till they were a month old. I am sure the wee one was adorale though.How are you doing dear????


I've seen ones that young in Walmart. The parents were shopping for diapers and baby things. Do people not get things BEFORE the baby is born??


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My DD had a similar experience. She was told not to even try an A level as you wouldn't get one. She ended up with an Honours Degree!


My DD was labelled by a teacher who was taking courses to become a therapist for special needs children. That label stuck with her for years and stopped her going to the school at the end of our subdivision.
When they did testing around grade 4, they found out that my daughter was actually in the higher percentile and had just been so bored that she acted up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm heading out now.
Everyone have a really good day.
I'll be jumping in mud puddles today.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Can any of you suggest a wool brand or other yarn that is especially soft, suitable for making a hat for someone undergoing chemotherapy.


I made my DD's friends some hats, used baby yarn but the favourite was a really soft cotton. Sorry haven't got the name, not helping really am I!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, late start today. We had a new bed delivered yesterday, tossed & turned most of the night then in deep sleep about 6! Woke up to my grandson calling my DH, good job he didn't sleep in too! The new mattress seems to have helped some of my pains hoorah!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just read through, thank you for the wishes to my DD. she went to hospital & ended up being seen by all sorts of people. She does not have a URI but trouble with her ligaments in her back & pelvis. The baby is also laying very awkwardly & causing her to have a trapped nerve. The Dr also warned her that she could go into very premeture labour. Certainly hope that's not the case. She is now very scared as is her mum. If I could I would have her really resting but not her! Stubborn girl! Takes after me.
Love to you all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:30 am ET and 20'C (68'F). Overcast with rain and thunderstorms starting at 10 am. I guess it is indoor activities for me.
> Yesterday I met up with a friend that I have known since I was 5 years old. I haven't seen him for 20 years and it was a fluke meeting. He's had a rough few years and has been living in his van and flopping on friends couches. He has a job now and looks like he is turning his life around. I told him that I want to hear from him before another 20 years have passed.


That sounds like a fun day and I hope your friend continues with getting his life turned around.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just read through, thank you for the wishes to my DD. she went to hospital & ended up being seen by all sorts of people. She does not have a URI but trouble with her ligaments in her back & pelvis. The baby is also laying very awkwardly & causing her to have a trapped nerve. The Dr also warned her that she could go into very premeture labour. Certainly hope that's not the case. She is now very scared as is her mum. If I could I would have her really resting but not her! Stubborn girl! Takes after me.
> Love to you all.


Glad they figured that out for her but it is very scary.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you loads of calming vibes, love and hugs xxxx


Thank you. I need them! I woke felling nervous and then remembered why! Uhhhh! I think I still have about 5 days for dog meds..seems the bottle never empties. Today I go to two places to pay school tax and property tax. Oh well, I will lose weight...a few thousand dollars gone makes you feel lighter tomorrow is my first mystery book club meeting, I read Split Second by David Baldachi...so much happened in the story I hope I can remember who is who. I've misplaced the red hat I was knitting on two double pointed needles. How did I do that? I'm hoping I didn't leave it at a meeting somewhere. I probably changed totes and can't spot it here. Does anyone know who you call to turn off gas on a kitchen gas stove? I'm not sure if a plumber does it and I don't want to call the gas company. Son said he will try but I'm worried about gas leak if it isn't done right. Son never did it before. Hub did..wish he was here.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I used to keep a notepad by the bed. When thinking about something in the middle of the night kept me awake, I would write it down then go back to sleep.
> Do you know what your handwriting looks like when you are half-asleep. I'm sure some of these ideas were really good, but sometimes in the morning I couldn't tell what they were.


 you should see me at 4/5 am catching the cats when the dog wants to go out and I only slept at 1 am. Make a drunk sailor look like a ballerina compared to me trying to get to the door with the dog. Im hoping her kidney infection is going and im hoping she does not have permanent kidney damage from the lyme. Awful that a small bug can do so much harm. And they are outside so cant get rid of them...like mosquitos but deadly at times. My friend said the doctors dont know what the bug gave him but he is better. Tho he says his hands are not gripping like before and he drops things. He doesnt think its from the med problem but im thnkimg it might be. Today I woke and did the pets at 4:30 went back to sleep, dog lwoke me at 8:30 and I'm awake thinking I should empty the clothes bag in the car and sort ..throw away, give away, keep .. but I have no energy since I talked to my friend late last night and was awake til around 12:30. I also think if i empty all my totes I will find my hat project but that is a big job! More I,portent to write. 8 checks for taxes but I need my mind for that and I'm still only half awake. I'm glad I have time to come on here today since the week has been so crazy I've gotten behind. You all do so much in a week.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We keep our Christmas lights up on the house. We just don't turn them on. It is usually too dangerous to put up the ladders on ice and snow to get the lights up on the house. We put the lights on once before the snow, to replace any broken light bulbs. The light bulbs are all screw in LED so they don't use a lot of energy and because they are screw in, we don't have to throw away the whole line because a few lights burn out.


I wound green garland around the three porch posts and they have stayed 3 years all seasons. I also keep a small nativity with 1 1/2 inch figures on my window sill stuck down with squares I think were for picture mounting. It stays all year since it reminds me of the reason for that season and I don't want to destroy the stickers which are sturdy. They are like precious moments kids, cute. You are sensible to leave the lights. Not hurting anything and ready for the next season. When I look at my garland I remember hub and me putting it up so I can't remove it. I left a real evergreen wreath hanging in my inside door to see how long befor the needles fell. It's not losing needles and it's not artificial...mysterious. Bet they fall November 30 just before Christmas next year. Last week I thought to,throw it out but I just left it be to see what happens.am i peculiar...surely.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Is a little overcast at the moment. I am going to go get dressed and take DH to dialysis. Will be back later. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all. Just got backnfrom my walk. Need to get ready to go visit my young friend and her children. Will check back in later. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:
 

> Oh I have been very bad I just bought a new ball winder as the one I have was not working right and I am not in the mood to fix it...and I bought some yarn and a new dpn holder and a new project bag.....like I needed a new one....yes, yes I did....


Of course you needed a new project bag, you have more than one project going at a time, don't you? 😇😈


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We've have dip underpasses as well. When they flood there is always at least one person who thinks they can make it through and they and their car have to be rescued.


Only one?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My highschool enroling person asked me why I was taking college entrance rather than business. I was thin, poor and home haircut. I told her I wanted to be a teacher and she asked me if anyone in my family was a teacher. Being from immigrant parents ...well read I will add.. I was confused. I asked her seriously if you had to have someone in your family be a teacher to become one. She just said no and signed me up. I was a teacher for 42 years and got high observation reports and comments from superiors. People who discourage young should be reported before they do harm. Shame on them.


I like that idea, about reporting adults who try to discourage children from aiming high. I think there would be quite a few adults who might have aimed their sights higher, if there had been a bit more encouragement.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm feeling overwhelmed! And just got a letter about my old house which has put me to the edge. I got so nervous I couldn't breath and then got pain near my heart. I did some praying, listened to a positive speaker and went to my group which had of all things a topic" being overwhelmed." I kid you not! I talked to a friend on the phone but I still have stomach pain from tension and feel shaky. Just do what I can.


I hope it wasn't the bad news that you seem to have envisaged 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Only one?


Hello Rookie, I am just catching up, before I head back to bed. I hope you are experiencing some nice weather today


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds cute. I want to see a picture when you get it done.


OK, but I need to find a pattern first, hopefully that won't bean impossibity, causing me to design my own pattern 😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We keep our Christmas lights up on the house. We just don't turn them on. It is usually too dangerous to put up the ladders on ice and snow to get the lights up on the house. We put the lights on once before the snow, to replace any broken light bulbs. The light bulbs are all screw in LED so they don't use a lot of energy and because they are screw in, we don't have to throw away the whole line because a few lights burn out.


That is an excellent idea. We don't do decorations anymore, DH doesn't want to do it, and I am just a little to dangerous at ground level, without climbing up and down a ladder 😨


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My DD had a similar experience. She was told not to even try an A level as you wouldn't get one. She ended up with an Honours Degree!


Yes my DD was invited to join the Honours Society {I didn't know what this was, and being slightly(?) suspicious, told her to be very careful of things that strangers invited her to join 😮} After she explained it to me, I advised her to join this prestigious club, and now she is doing her PhD. Now how unintelligent is that? I think she has proved herself to be much brighter than that misinformed teacher ....... and unfortunately, I think he is still teaching 😠


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:30 am ET and 20'C (68'F). Overcast with rain and thunderstorms starting at 10 am. I guess it is indoor activities for me.
> Yesterday I met up with a friend that I have known since I was 5 years old. I haven't seen him for 20 years and it was a fluke meeting. He's had a rough few years and has been living in his van and flopping on friends couches. He has a job now and looks like he is turning his life around. I told him that I want to hear from him before another 20 years have passed.


How lovely to have met up with a friend like that.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've heard stay away from any fibre that is scratchy, so I would go pet some yarn and find the softest you can find.
> 
> Silk or silk/cotton would be good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I had heard from someone bamboo would be good. I think silk is beautifully soft but when I used it once it stretched and didn't go back to the original size, so I guess a silk/bamboo mix will be good. As you say I will have to go and pet some.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I made my DD's friends some hats, used baby yarn but the favourite was a really soft cotton. Sorry haven't got the name, not helping really am I!


But what you have said * is * helpful


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, late start today. We had a new bed delivered yesterday, tossed & turned most of the night then in deep sleep about 6! Woke up to my grandson calling my DH, good job he didn't sleep in too! The new mattress seems to have helped some of my pains hoorah!


Good result on lessening pain :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just read through, thank you for the wishes to my DD. she went to hospital & ended up being seen by all sorts of people. She does not have a URI but trouble with her ligaments in her back & pelvis. The baby is also laying very awkwardly & causing her to have a trapped nerve. The Dr also warned her that she could go into very premeture labour. Certainly hope that's not the case. She is now very scared as is her mum. If I could I would have her really resting but not her! Stubborn girl! Takes after me.
> Love to you all.


I wish her well x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My DD was labelled by a teacher who was taking courses to become a therapist for special needs children. That label stuck with her for years and stopped her going to the school at the end of our subdivision.
> When they did testing around grade 4, they found out that my daughter was actually in the higher percentile and had just been so bored that she acted up.


I had a similar experience with DD3 when she was in year 5. Her teacher sent a letter home with her, saying that he thought she a little slow, and in his opinion would fair better in the class for children with intellectual disorders. I challenged his qualifications for diagnosing, and also told him that I knew my daughter better than he did. He finally agreed to discuss his DX of my daughter, and also listen to my thoughts on why my dd was not "coping" with the year 5 level work. I used to do what my dd was doing - daydreaming my way through the easy, boring work. I also made an agreement with him, that if a trial of giving her increasingly difficult work, until she reached the point that she actually had to think about the problems and then check the learning level; but if she really was not coping with the current work level, I would agree with her commencing in the Special Ed class, but he also had to agree to continue teaching her at whatever level of education that she reached in the experiment of extending her through the higher levels of education. She was finally extended from lower year 5, to mid year 7. At least he did apologised, and promised not to judge, or DX, any other children who will eventually go through his class. I should have had a job teaching g teachers how to differentiate between a child who had learning difficulties and a child who was bored, and needed to, e extended in their education. 😉😆😇


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had a similar experience with DD3 when she was in year 5. Her teacher sent a letter home with her, saying that he thought she a little slow, and in his opinion would fair better in the class for children with intellectual disorders. I challenged his qualifications for diagnosing, and also told him that I knew my daughter better than he did. He finally agreed to discuss his DX of my daughter


My Mom often lamented that she spent a great deal of time with the teachers with 3 of my brothers -a good deal more than she did with the rest of us.

DB#1 - retired from career in Air Force-- was Commander of NCO school and has a plaque in the Pentagon for his service as a commuications officer during the Vietnam war.

DB#2 - retired early with several patents for water and sewer treatment and reclamation products/processes. Sold his company to a large conglomerate and is a gentleman farmer in Virginia now growing vegetables for the food pantries and organic markets.

DB#3 - retired early with several patents in electronics and computers.

All three are very creative and just learn differently and at different speeds than other people. Mom never gave up on them. Teachers are learning this about kids, too, but so many of them have to meet certain testing standards.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

OMG, I am so far behind but now back from my travels!! Had a great time with Jill today at the 50+ show at Olympia, didn't buy a time-share, nor pre-arrange my funeral and didn't succumb to the offered miracle cures for everything from baldness to gout! The best bit was the two park homes they had there, like lovely bungalows with every modern convenience!!
After that, we went shopping in Kensington, very posh, but in spite of a few temptations, bought nothing! Hope everyone is ok, I'm going to try and catch up now! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purly - sounds like lots of progress on the garage...I can't even imagine tackling DH's mess out there---that's his domain!
> 
> Purple---do you have Nicky Epstein's book about piecing blocks:
> 
> ...


Also good for the family to have closure and say goodbye.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We don't have court tomorrow his attorney got it continued.......


Oh dear, all that tension for nothing, nevermind, you hang in there girl, we're all behind you!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

P


Xiang said:


> I had a similar experience with DD3 when she was in year 5. Her teacher sent a letter home with her, saying that he thought she a little slow, and in his opinion would fair better in the class for children with intellectual disorders. I challenged his qualifications for diagnosing, and also told him that I knew my daughter better than he did. He finally agreed to discuss his DX of my daughter, and also listen to my thoughts on why my dd was not "coping" with the year 5 level work. I used to do what my dd was doing - daydreaming my way through the easy, boring work. I also made an agreement with him, that if a trial of giving her increasingly difficult work, until she reached the point that she actually had to think about the problems and then check the learning level; but if she really was not coping with the current work level, I would agree with her commencing in the Special Ed class, but he also had to agree to continue teaching her at whatever level of education that she reached in the experiment of extending her through the higher levels of education. She was finally extended from lower year 5, to mid year 7. At least he did apologised, and promised not to judge, or DX, any other children who will eventually go through his class. I should have had a job teaching g teachers how to differentiate between a child who had learning difficulties and a child who was bored, and needed to, e extended in their education. 😉😆😇


Good for you, you know your child better than anyone else. I used to work as a teaching assistant & often had to 'suggest' to the teacher the child might be bored!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> School is finished for the summer, just need to go in tomorrow morning, but a later start than my normal routine. Then lunch and holidays :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D


So glad you finally get to stop for a well-deserved rest, make the most of every minute!!! xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OMG, I am so far behind but now back from my travels!! Had a great time with Jill today at the 50+ show at Olympia, didn't buy a time-share, nor pre-arrange my funeral and didn't succumb to the offered miracle cures for everything from baldness to gout! The best bit was the two park homes they had there, like lovely bungalows with every modern convenience!!
> After that, we went shopping in Kensington, very posh, but in spite of a few temptations, bought nothing! Hope everyone is ok, I'm going to try and catch up now! xxxxxxxxxxx


Hello, good to see you back :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad you finally get to stop for a well-deserved rest, make the most of every minute!!! xxxxx


Will do :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Londy glad you had a good break. When are you off to NZ. The 50+ show sounds interesting, can you magi e what a show like that would have been for our parents generation!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You *did * need all those things, especially with all you are going through at the moment. Nice lot of new stuff, tell me more about the project bag....


Here is a picture


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Had a great time at my choir, we all took food & eat in the grounds of a beautiful church where we practice. I spent quite a while cutting up a massive cake which someone had made for us all. Came home very sticky!
> Just been out to buy a new bed which we have looking at for a while. Took little o with us, he insisted on trying out the beds in the shop, great fun! Mr B has just taken him off to nursery now, think he will be back afterwards. Trying to give our DD a break as she is very poorly at the moment.
> Hope you are all having a good day wherever you are. Love to you all.


Sounds like a lot of fun and so good you are able to help out with little O. Hope your DD feels better very soon!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a text from Londy as she whizzed past on the motorway en route to her sister's. She says hello xxxxx
> 
> Was going swimming but now waiting for my friend to come and remove a swarm of bees, she is a beekeeper :shock:


Oh no!!! Wouldn't be a good day for me to be visiting, I know they don't _mean_ to sting but that doesn't make it hurt any less!! Also they always seem to make a bee-line for me! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Bad night for sleeping; guess I shouldn't have had the iced coffee at lunch. I had DGS here after the Memorial Mass since he didn't have camp yesterday. We took him to a breakfast & lunch only place since he prefers waffles, pancakes, etc. to most foods. We don't take him to many places because we know their menus and his eating habits aren't in sync. He ate a very good lunch and I had a great mushroom & spinach frittata while DH had a turkey burger (surprised me when he ordered it---guess I'll have to try making them). Afterwards, we went to a frozen yogurt shop where he chose lemon sorbet and then put his own toppings on it. There were these chilled "bursting boba" that looked and tasted like blueberries, but what a surprise when the pop In your mouth. He was giggling the whole time!
> 
> http://www.menchies.com/frozen-yogurt-shops/frozen-yogurt-randhurst-village-il/toppings
> 
> My, that yogurt shop sounds absolutely wonderful! So glad the memorial Mass went well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies. Sorry to be so late in coming on. Had a busy day today. Embroidery machine arrived and I now realize the amount of reading I'll need to do to work everything. Hope I will enjoy this new gadget.DH and I were out shopping for a few things then DH took me out for dinner. Yummy and no dishs to do on my part.Well, I have lots to do yet before my day is over, see everyone tomorrow. Love to all Purly


I'm here if I can be of any help, Skype me if you get stuck! Have fun xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, we made it out to two different furniture places today. Found the style of couch that I like very much; now to find it within my price range and also with the upholstery options that I'm looking for. Sales person was pretty amazed that I found the fabrics in the colors that matched almost exactly what was in the photos that I've been gathering as my inspiration pieces. I may go with two chairs instead of a loveseat in the living room. I found a gorgeous fabric that looks like cherry blossoms. I'm going to put everything out in the sunlight tomorrow and I'll take photos of the little vignettes to post here for your votes. I think we've also decided to do at least a partial sectional in the downstairs family room. I have to get my graph paper out tomorrow to see if the furniture arrangement will work out as I have it in my head. There are three more places tomorrow that I'd like to get to to see what they have. We got a late start today that ran through lunch so I was very hungry after the second place and we opted for Tex-Mex food and a frozen mango margarita with strawberry puree swirled through it. I'm really going to hit the bed early tonight and hope that I get a full night's sleep for a change. The ears have now popped and the sinus dripping is nearly gone---Yipppee...and the hearing is back to normal.


So glad you are on the mend dear, so looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- retail shopping especially at yarn shops is necessary every now and then. Would love to hear about the project bag.
> 
> Purple - hope the sheep share some of their clothing with you.
> 
> ...


I love my retail therapy although regular therapy might be cheaper.......nah that's no fun....I posted a picture of the bag from Jo-Ann's and they have a coupon and more colors!

We were under a tornado warning at 2:15am till almost 3:00 am so I didn't get to sleep until about 4:30 and slept till after noon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well I'm all caught up girls. I really have missed you all. I never did any knittting when I weas away as I didnt have time. The warwick area is a wonderful area, Stratford on Avon and all that. William Shakespeare country. I havent much to do today. Ive got the caravan half unpacked so I just need the washing out of it. Sometimes I think we should knock this caravanning on the head. But DH enjoys himself and I like to see that.


My DD went to Stratford with her Uni chum and the kids a couple of weekends ago, Warwick Castle was a big hit, so much for kids to do!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Love you too! Enjoy your dinner!
> 
> I have got all the kids hookin' :lol:


Wow that's great you got them all at it and it will keep them out of mischief!! Give them all my love but take some for yourself!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Can any of you suggest a wool brand or other yarn that is especially soft, suitable for making a hat for someone undergoing chemotherapy.


I think a blend with bamboo or maybe a little silk or cashmere would be really soft.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm in Dutch with my aunt I think. I haven't mailed her birthday card and it's tomorrow. I've been overwhelmed tho not sure anyone doing as I am would be overwhelmed. I'm doing dog meds, had two minor tests doctor wanted done and worried daily til they were done, read a mystery for a library book club so I wouldn't look brainless next Wednesday, juggled funds for school tax and property tax, planted three tomato plants which I'd started in a pot, put a plastic trellis together to hold them up, tried to keep up with housework, just not sure why I feel overwhelmed. Missed you all and will be catching up forever.


Hugs for you Polly, you're doing just fine, just keep putting one foot in front of the other!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> At a hospital I saw a 7 foot guy leave the men's room in a nun's habit. I didn't ask!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Which one did you get? I have a $19 Knit Picks one that has lasted for years, but I would really like to get one of the winders that can do BIG balls. Of course you need one as yours was broken.


I think the brand is Lacis jumbo ball wonder from Joann's it is pricey but I got it for half price (gotta love those coupons) I think the trouble I had was because my old swift would get the yarn tangled around the winder and it just stripped the gears hopefully now I won't have any trouble.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry I havent been on oday, I've been a bit busy. I went to the over 60's this afternon then the staff came. After they went I had to go and get some groceries in from ASDA and I'm just sitting down now. 7.45pm.

I was quite lucky this afternoon. I won $2. a packet of chocolate digestive biscuits and some Chocolate eclairs...BUT.......I was really really lucky, I'll tell you why. I came home and I went into my bag for my phone and I realised I didnt have my handbag. My phone and wallet was in it. I'd just got my pension this morning, All my credit cards were in it. DH took me straight back and they were just locking up. There was my handbag, on a seat at reception. No one had seen it or moved it. Good heavens I was lucky. Looks like someone was looking after me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My DD had a similar experience. She was told not to even try an A level as you wouldn't get one. She ended up with an Honours Degree!


I was told that, so I went to Art College. When I joined the Civil Service and wanted an Executive job I had to either have 2 A levels or take their exam. I did both despite only having 11 months to do it in. I passed the A levels in English and History. Their exam was in 4 parts - English, Maths, IQ test and being interviewed by 5 men. I came 18th out of just over 5000 entrants and demanded to know who the 17 were who beat me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My DD was labelled by a teacher who was taking courses to become a therapist for special needs children. That label stuck with her for years and stopped her going to the school at the end of our subdivision.
> When they did testing around grade 4, they found out that my daughter was actually in the higher percentile and had just been so bored that she acted up.


That's exactly what happened to Merlin. He should have been top of the class but had learned to hide it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm heading out now.
> Everyone have a really good day.
> I'll be jumping in mud puddles today.


oooooh, can I? can I?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just read through, thank you for the wishes to my DD. she went to hospital & ended up being seen by all sorts of people. She does not have a URI but trouble with her ligaments in her back & pelvis. The baby is also laying very awkwardly & causing her to have a trapped nerve. The Dr also warned her that she could go into very premeture labour. Certainly hope that's not the case. She is now very scared as is her mum. If I could I would have her really resting but not her! Stubborn girl! Takes after me.
> Love to you all.


Bless her, I hope she rests and lets baby go full term.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Of course you needed a new project bag, you have more than one project going at a time, don't you? 😇😈


 :lol: yes I do but I have lots of project bags they have just became storage for yarn :roll: and I have I have about four projects going right now just two of them can't bring myself to finish because they are for Michael, and I started another one last night for me new great niece that is due in September. :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. I need them! I woke felling nervous and then remembered why! Uhhhh! I think I still have about 5 days for dog meds..seems the bottle never empties. Today I go to two places to pay school tax and property tax. Oh well, I will lose weight...a few thousand dollars gone makes you feel lighter tomorrow is my first mystery book club meeting, I read Split Second by David Baldachi...so much happened in the story I hope I can remember who is who. I've misplaced the red hat I was knitting on two double pointed needles. How did I do that? I'm hoping I didn't leave it at a meeting somewhere. I probably changed totes and can't spot it here. Does anyone know who you call to turn off gas on a kitchen gas stove? I'm not sure if a plumber does it and I don't want to call the gas company. Son said he will try but I'm worried about gas leak if it isn't done right. Son never did it before. Hub did..wish he was here.


I know I'm being cheeky about your gas, but I would get the proper gas people out. You dont want to wake up dead the next day... :-(


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a picture


That's nice, and named after me!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> you should see me at 4/5 am catching the cats when the dog wants to go out and I only slept at 1 am. Make a drunk sailor look like a ballerina compared to me trying to get to the door with the dog. Im hoping her kidney infection is going and im hoping she does not have permanent kidney damage from the lyme. Awful that a small bug can do so much harm. And they are outside so cant get rid of them...like mosquitos but deadly at times. My friend said the doctors dont know what the bug gave him but he is better. Tho he says his hands are not gripping like before and he drops things. He doesnt think its from the med problem but im thnkimg it might be. Today I woke and did the pets at 4:30 went back to sleep, dog lwoke me at 8:30 and I'm awake thinking I should empty the clothes bag in the car and sort ..throw away, give away, keep .. but I have no energy since I talked to my friend late last night and was awake til around 12:30. I also think if i empty all my totes I will find my hat project but that is a big job! More I,portent to write. 8 checks for taxes but I need my mind for that and I'm still only half awake. I'm glad I have time to come on here today since the week has been so crazy I've gotten behind. You all do so much in a week.


If you sit and think just what you do in a week just seeing to your animals and classes you'll find you do as much if not more than us. And you look after your son too. :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:
 

> I wound green garland around the three porch posts and they have stayed 3 years all seasons. I also keep a small nativity with 1 1/2 inch figures on my window sill stuck down with squares I think were for picture mounting. It stays all year since it reminds me of the reason for that season and I don't want to destroy the stickers which are sturdy. They are like precious moments kids, cute. You are sensible to leave the lights. Not hurting anything and ready for the next season. When I look at my garland I remember hub and me putting it up so I can't remove it. I left a real evergreen wreath hanging in my inside door to see how long befor the needles fell. It's not losing needles and it's not artificial...mysterious. Bet they fall November 30 just before Christmas next year. Last week I thought to,throw it out but I just left it be to see what happens.am i peculiar...surely.


NO NO NO NO :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I am going to go and try to get something done!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes my DD was invited to join the Honours Society {I didn't know what this was, and being slightly(?) suspicious, told her to be very careful of things that strangers invited her to join 😮} After she explained it to me, I advised her to join this prestigious club, and now she is doing her PhD. Now how unintelligent is that? I think she has proved herself to be much brighter than that misinformed teacher ....... and unfortunately, I think he is still teaching 😠


my DS's Maths teacher at college told me he was thick...I thumped on the table and said, tell me hes lazy and awkward but dont tell me he's thick, cos he isnt. He went on to University for 3 yrs and is now a well paid project engineer for a well known car firm....I feel like lamping that teacher. He and DS didnt get on. I think DS was a challenge!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> my DS's Maths teacher at college told me he was thick...I thumped on the table and said, tell me hes lazy and awkward but dont tell me he's thick, cos he isnt. He went on to University for 3 yrs and is now a well paid project engineer for a well known car firm....I feel like lamping that teacher. He and DS didnt get on. I think DS was a challenge!


bright children are to any teacher. The really good ones can make the most of them; most fail them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> bright children are to any teacher. The really good ones can make the most of them; most fail them.


We were told that from DS's Form tutor, He was a great teacher and DS respected him.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a picture


That is lovely and such good value, even before the discount.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love my retail therapy although regular therapy might be cheaper.......nah that's no fun....I posted a picture of the bag from Jo-Ann's and they have a coupon and more colors!
> 
> We were under a tornado warning at 2:15am till almost 3:00 am so I didn't get to sleep until about 4:30 and slept till after noon.


So glad you managed some sleep.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think a blend with bamboo or maybe a little silk or cashmere would be really soft.


Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I havent been on oday, I've been a bit busy. I went to the over 60's this afternon then the staff came. After they went I had to go and get some groceries in from ASDA and I'm just sitting down now. 7.45pm.
> 
> I was quite lucky this afternoon. I won $2. a packet of chocolate digestive biscuits and some Chocolate eclairs...BUT.......I was really really lucky, I'll tell you why. I came home and I went into my bag for my phone and I realised I didnt have my handbag. My phone and wallet was in it. I'd just got my pension this morning, All my credit cards were in it. DH took me straight back and they were just locking up. There was my handbag, on a seat at reception. No one had seen it or moved it. Good heavens I was lucky. Looks like someone was looking after me.


Phewwww.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Darling hubby is making spaghetti dinner for us with a tossed salad. Took shot last night and just so fatigued today can hardly move. Tomorrow should be much better.DGS had a terrible trip back to Florida on Monday. He was hit from behind by another car and this caused him to hit the car in front of him, a dominoe effect. Four cars involved. Happened in state of Georgia. The car that hit him took off before the police arrived. His car sustained fair amount of damage, but he was able to drive it the rest of the way to Florida. Just so glad he is unhurt.

Jolly you are doing fine. You do lots of stuff.

GS you were very lucky to have gotten your purse back without someone stealing it. It was your lucky day dear.

Londy glad you enjoyed your time with Jill. Thank you for offering help with the embroidery machine. My DSIL also offered to help me, but right now am so busy trying to get homework done for cap plus all the packing and stuff, no time to play with the machine. Hopefully soon. May take you up on offer of help.

Girls time to eat. Back later. Purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just spent the evening playing Monopoly...haven't done that since I was a teenager :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Darling hubby is making spaghetti dinner for us with a tossed salad. Took shot last night and just so fatigued today can hardly move. Tomorrow should be much better.DGS had a terrible trip back to Florida on Monday. He was hit from behind by another car and this caused him to hit the car in front of him, a dominoe effect. Four cars involved. Happened in state of Georgia. The car that hit him took off before the police arrived. His car sustained fair amount of damage, but he was able to drive it the rest of the way to Florida. Just so glad he is unhurt.
> 
> Jolly you are doing fine. You do lots of stuff.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your meal, what a delightful DH you have. Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Right, I'm off to bed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love my retail therapy although regular therapy might be cheaper.......nah that's no fun....I posted a picture of the bag from Jo-Ann's and they have a coupon and more colors!
> 
> We were under a tornado warning at 2:15am till almost 3:00 am so I didn't get to sleep until about 4:30 and slept till after noon.


We've had storm warnings for three nights in a row and some very loud thunder and close lightning. I love the bag you got.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Back again. DH made a delicious dinner. I turly appreciate hime doing this. We try to take care of one another.

Binky I love your type of therapy. Love to shop for all stuff knitting, crocheting , tunisian and now embroidery. You have the right idea. You can never have enough bags and yours is lovely dear. Understand about trying to finish Michaels items. Keep the faith dear. All will work out for you.

Chrissy so sorry your DD is having so many problems. Glad it is not UTI she has, but the other is scarier. Hope she listens to the doctors and starts taking it easy.

Nitzi we had heavy rain here today. But the sun came out and it got very warm.Hopefully tomorrow will be better so you can start enjoying your vaca,

Pam glad you had a terrific time with your friend today.

Saxy lucky you being able to bring home all those wonderful strawberries and cream.Yummy

Lifeline glad your vaca has arrived and hope you enjoy every minute of it. You deserve it.

Purple You are always sobusy with so many projects going on. How do you keep up with everything dear???? Will miss you and Londy at this years Kap.

Xiang you are going to be one busy lady with all the projects you have planned. I agree, alot of times teachers think they know a student better than thier family and make crass remarks about child's learning ability without all the facts.I never came into my own till I was in senior high school. I hated going to school till then. There were so many other fun things to do that school was a drag. HS was a different environment altogether. Lots of fun things to do and I was a quick learner.So glad you were an advocate for your DD and didn't let the teacher have his way.

Going to watch a little tv now. See everyone tomorrow. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OMG, I am so far behind but now back from my travels!! Had a great time with Jill today at the 50+ show at Olympia, didn't buy a time-share, nor pre-arrange my funeral and didn't succumb to the offered miracle cures for everything from baldness to gout! The best bit was the two park homes they had there, like lovely bungalows with every modern convenience!!
> After that, we went shopping in Kensington, very posh, but in spite of a few temptations, bought nothing! Hope everyone is ok, I'm going to try and catch up now! xxxxxxxxxxx


We've missed you! Sounds like a great day out with Jill today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Darling hubby is making spaghetti dinner for us with a tossed salad. Took shot last night and just so fatigued today can hardly move. Tomorrow should be much better.DGS had a terrible trip back to Florida on Monday. He was hit from behind by another car and this caused him to hit the car in front of him, a dominoe effect. Four cars involved. Happened in state of Georgia. The car that hit him took off before the police arrived. His car sustained fair amount of damage, but he was able to drive it the rest of the way to Florida. Just so glad he is unhurt.
> 
> Jolly you are doing fine. You do lots of stuff.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your DGS and the accident but so glad he's okay! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had a similar experience with DD3 when she was in year 5. Her teacher sent a letter home with her, saying that he thought she a little slow, and in his opinion would fair better in the class for children with intellectual disorders. I challenged his qualifications for diagnosing, and also told him that I knew my daughter better than he did. He finally agreed to discuss his DX of my daughter, and also listen to my thoughts on why my dd was not "coping" with the year 5 level work. I used to do what my dd was doing - daydreaming my way through the easy, boring work. I also made an agreement with him, that if a trial of giving her increasingly difficult work, until she reached the point that she actually had to think about the problems and then check the learning level; but if she really was not coping with the current work level, I would agree with her commencing in the Special Ed class, but he also had to agree to continue teaching her at whatever level of education that she reached in the experiment of extending her through the higher levels of education. She was finally extended from lower year 5, to mid year 7. At least he did apologised, and promised not to judge, or DX, any other children who will eventually go through his class. I should have had a job teaching g teachers how to differentiate between a child who had learning difficulties and a child who was bored, and needed to, e extended in their education. 😉😆😇


A good teacher listens to moms. I knew a child who had poor handwriting and later his mom found he had weak finger joints so couldn't hold the pencil firmly. But I guess everyone does their best tho some are in error. I think the lady who misunderstood my teaching goal was seeing me as I was not as I could be. I tried to always assume each child would do something worthwhile. One of my shyest boys took part in class plays peeking behind the script. I met him in a submarine sandwich shop,when he was grown snd he told me he is a stste trooper. Overcame that shyness. I told them what my teacher once told me. Think what you would have fun doing that would pay you money to do it and get ready for that career. I told her I wanted to do what she was doing and she smiled a sincere encouraging smile I remember to this day.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom often lamented that she spent a great deal of time with the teachers with 3 of my brothers -a good deal more than she did with the rest of us.
> 
> DB#1 - retired from career in Air Force-- was Commander of NCO school and has a plaque in the Pentagon for his service as a commuications officer during the Vietnam war.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your mom and brothers for their success. Teachers here are made to teach what the school says and if they don't they are let go...and the testimg is not good for kids. Creative kids are lucky if they meet a teacher who recognizes their way of learning. I was the creative type but learned fast to do it their way if I wanted to succeed in school.my mom encouraged me to question and look things up if I had a 'why' or 'what if'...I think parents teach too. My mom read so I knew to do that. Here some parents just don't have the time I guess.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Also good for the family to have closure and say goodbye.


When I had my losses friends took me out to dinner snd it helped being in their company.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a picture


Oooo...very nice! Im putting it on my Christmas list.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I havent been on oday, I've been a bit busy. I went to the over 60's this afternon then the staff came. After they went I had to go and get some groceries in from ASDA and I'm just sitting down now. 7.45pm.
> 
> I was quite lucky this afternoon. I won $2. a packet of chocolate digestive biscuits and some Chocolate eclairs...BUT.......I was really really lucky, I'll tell you why. I came home and I went into my bag for my phone and I realised I didnt have my handbag. My phone and wallet was in it. I'd just got my pension this morning, All my credit cards were in it. DH took me straight back and they were just locking up. There was my handbag, on a seat at reception. No one had seen it or moved it. Good heavens I was lucky. Looks like someone was looking after me.


Happy news. You must have had a start! I left my purse on the curb right next to my car once and realized it quite a while later when we were driving home. What a start! Then the cell phone rang and a young man said he had it. Turned out he and his mom lived next door..new neighbor..and saw it. Got my phone number from info in the bag. I gave them a nice tip. It was lucky they found it because school was getting out and lots of kds were going by. Who knows if I would have gotten it back, I'm so glad you got yours safely. And those tasty treats.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was told that, so I went to Art College. When I joined the Civil Service and wanted an Executive job I had to either have 2 A levels or take their exam. I did both despite only having 11 months to do it in. I passed the A levels in English and History. Their exam was in 4 parts - English, Maths, IQ test and being interviewed by 5 men. I came 18th out of just over 5000 entrants and demanded to know who the 17 were who beat me.


Wow! That was super! Im so glad that you gave it your best.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know I'm being cheeky about your gas, but I would get the proper gas people out. You dont want to wake up dead the next day... :-(


I think the chat I sent has disappeared. I'll try again. I'm unable to get the gas people because I don't want them knowing the house is vacant. People steal copper pipes and wiring and I've my good things there still. Also i cant afford to do repairs it needs right now and some gents like to please vode enforcement. I'm hoping to hire a plumber if they do that kind of work. I appreciate you are thinking of me...no you are not cheeky. I think highly of you and respect your wisdom.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Lastly...I've found my red hat project. It was in a tote under fabric. I had to go through several totes but put the projects in one neat plastic box and two totes so it looks better tho still clutters. And I finished my mini jigsaw puzzle which kept my mind busy. I skipped my meeting since they are talking a storm and I am very tired. i got both taxes paid and parking at both places is aweful! I went to the library with my overdue books and got two new ones. I've been reading the kids books by Patricia Polacco. What a lovely group of stories she writes! And I got another adult book by David Baldacci...The Christmas Train. Wrong season I know but I like holiday stories all year round. I thought I could nap but not happening. At least I caught up here tho I see I have many posts which seems wrong.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. More rain overnight, good for the rhubarb. 

Had fun yesterday, lots of lovely wool, but I was very good and didn't buy any. However we did end up at a huge garddn centre and I bought s loose mess jacket which I am going to cover in crochet flowers.

Off to physio this morning and then do a bit of shopping. EI dinging thid evening. I will try yo catch up at some point. Have s hood day anc l love you loads xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. It looks dull out there. DH is at the dentists later this morning and I'm going to do some more washing. Then knit. before we go for GS1.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I havent been on oday, I've been a bit busy. I went to the over 60's this afternon then the staff came. After they went I had to go and get some groceries in from ASDA and I'm just sitting down now. 7.45pm.
> 
> I was quite lucky this afternoon. I won $2. a packet of chocolate digestive biscuits and some Chocolate eclairs...BUT.......I was really really lucky, I'll tell you why. I came home and I went into my bag for my phone and I realised I didnt have my handbag. My phone and wallet was in it. I'd just got my pension this morning, All my credit cards were in it. DH took me straight back and they were just locking up. There was my handbag, on a seat at reception. No one had seen it or moved it. Good heavens I was lucky. Looks like someone was looking after me.


Phew, that was lucky, so glad you got it back, it's enough to give you palpitations!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was told that, so I went to Art College. When I joined the Civil Service and wanted an Executive job I had to either have 2 A levels or take their exam. I did both despite only having 11 months to do it in. I passed the A levels in English and History. Their exam was in 4 parts - English, Maths, IQ test and being interviewed by 5 men. I came 18th out of just over 5000 entrants and demanded to know who the 17 were who beat me.


Bet they didn't tell you!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am ET and 11'C (52'F). Sunny today, just a cool start. We never did get the thunderstorms and rain yesterday. The garden needed the water.
I visited some yarn stores yesterday, but I only got some crochet hooks and a cable for my interchangeables. How disappointing is that. One of the owners was puppy sitting a dog named Wiggles. He was helping her run the store and everyone was coming over to pet him.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think the chat I sent has disappeared. I'll try again. I'm unable to get the gas people because I don't want them knowing the house is vacant. People steal copper pipes and wiring and I've my good things there still. Also i cant afford to do repairs it needs right now and some gents like to please vode enforcement. I'm hoping to hire a plumber if they do that kind of work. I appreciate you are thinking of me...no you are not cheeky. I think highly of you and respect your wisdom.


You've got copper thefts there too? People have been breaking into the high-voltage sites to steal the copper and getting electrocuted. What happened to all those copper pennies that we used to use that were retired. There must have been enough copper there to satisfy the need.
Bring your good things to your current house. You'll sleep better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Back again. DH made a delicious dinner. I turly appreciate hime doing this. We try to take care of one another.
> 
> Going to watch a little tv now. See everyone tomorrow. Purly


It's always nice when someone else does the cooking. Now if I could only get someone else to do the picking up after the meal ;-)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just spent the evening playing Monopoly...haven't done that since I was a teenager :roll:


I have a special edition Cat Monopoly. Instead of buying properties you buy cats. It's kind of weird, but fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Darling hubby is making spaghetti dinner for us with a tossed salad. Took shot last night and just so fatigued today can hardly move. Tomorrow should be much better.DGS had a terrible trip back to Florida on Monday. He was hit from behind by another car and this caused him to hit the car in front of him, a dominoe effect. Four cars involved. Happened in state of Georgia. The car that hit him took off before the police arrived. His car sustained fair amount of damage, but he was able to drive it the rest of the way to Florida. Just so glad he is unhurt.
> 
> Jolly you are doing fine. You do lots of stuff.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about DGS. I was in one of those sandwich accidents. The car in front and behind got off without a scratch. I'm glad to hear he was able to drive his away. Hopefully he isn't too hurting once the adrenaline wears off.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: yes I do but I have lots of project bags they have just became storage for yarn :roll: and I have I have about four projects going right now just two of them can't bring myself to finish because they are for Michael, and I started another one last night for me new great niece that is due in September. :shock:


My knitting area is surrounded by project bags. I don't think that is a bad thing. It gives me lots to do depending on my mood.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I havent been on oday, I've been a bit busy. I went to the over 60's this afternon then the staff came. After they went I had to go and get some groceries in from ASDA and I'm just sitting down now. 7.45pm.
> 
> I was quite lucky this afternoon. I won $2. a packet of chocolate digestive biscuits and some Chocolate eclairs...BUT.......I was really really lucky, I'll tell you why. I came home and I went into my bag for my phone and I realised I didnt have my handbag. My phone and wallet was in it. I'd just got my pension this morning, All my credit cards were in it. DH took me straight back and they were just locking up. There was my handbag, on a seat at reception. No one had seen it or moved it. Good heavens I was lucky. Looks like someone was looking after me.


Buy a lottery ticket quick.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think the brand is Lacis jumbo ball wonder from Joann's it is pricey but I got it for half price (gotta love those coupons) I think the trouble I had was because my old swift would get the yarn tangled around the winder and it just stripped the gears hopefully now I won't have any trouble.


I was looking at one like that. Congratulations on the half price buy. I need coupons like that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning. Bad night for sleeping; guess I shouldn't have had the iced coffee at lunch. I had DGS here after the Memorial Mass since he didn't have camp yesterday. We took him to a breakfast & lunch only place since he prefers waffles, pancakes, etc. to most foods. We don't take him to many places because we know their menus and his eating habits aren't in sync. He ate a very good lunch and I had a great mushroom & spinach frittata while DH had a turkey burger (surprised me when he ordered it---guess I'll have to try making them). Afterwards, we went to a frozen yogurt shop where he chose lemon sorbet and then put his own toppings on it. There were these chilled "bursting boba" that looked and tasted like blueberries, but what a surprise when the pop In your mouth. He was giggling the whole time!
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OMG, I am so far behind but now back from my travels!! Had a great time with Jill today at the 50+ show at Olympia, didn't buy a time-share, nor pre-arrange my funeral and didn't succumb to the offered miracle cures for everything from baldness to gout! The best bit was the two park homes they had there, like lovely bungalows with every modern convenience!!
> After that, we went shopping in Kensington, very posh, but in spite of a few temptations, bought nothing! Hope everyone is ok, I'm going to try and catch up now! xxxxxxxxxxx


You are strong willed


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just read through, thank you for the wishes to my DD. she went to hospital & ended up being seen by all sorts of people. She does not have a URI but trouble with her ligaments in her back & pelvis. The baby is also laying very awkwardly & causing her to have a trapped nerve. The Dr also warned her that she could go into very premeture labour. Certainly hope that's not the case. She is now very scared as is her mum. If I could I would have her really resting but not her! Stubborn girl! Takes after me.
> Love to you all.


I had a trapped nerve when I was pregnant too. I didn't feel the initial labour pains. Didn't feel anything until DD was just about ready to be born, so if she feels anything out of the ordinary, tell her to get into the doctor quick. Mum was with me the day before DD was born and said I looked tired all day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Everyone is up now and moving about and it's time for me to go.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a special edition Cat Monopoly. Instead of buying properties you buy cats. It's kind of weird, but fun.


What fun.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bet they didn't tell you!!


No, they didn't.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. More rain overnight, good for the rhubarb.
> 
> Had fun yesterday, lots of lovely wool, but I was very good and didn't buy any. However we did end up at a huge garddn centre and I bought s loose mess jacket which I am going to cover in crochet flowers.
> 
> Off to physio this morning and then do a bit of shopping. EI dinging thid evening. I will try yo catch up at some point. Have s hood day anc l love you loads xxxx


Glad you had a good day yesterday and sounds like a good one today, too! Love you loads back! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It looks dull out there. DH is at the dentists later this morning and I'm going to do some more washing. Then knit. before we go for GS1.


Have a good day and enjoy your time with GS1. I had a good visit with my young friend yesterday and it's always a treat to see her children. Today I'm having lunch out with another friend (we have lunch scheduled for once a month and have met once a month for the past 20 years or so). Always a great to see her! And now I'm off for my walk. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Darling hubby is making spaghetti dinner for us with a tossed salad. Took shot last night and just so fatigued today can hardly move. Tomorrow should be much better.DGS had a terrible trip back to Florida on Monday. He was hit from behind by another car and this caused him to hit the car in front of him, a dominoe effect. Four cars involved. Happened in state of Georgia. The car that hit him took off before the police arrived. His car sustained fair amount of damage, but he was able to drive it the rest of the way to Florida. Just so glad he is unhurt.
> 
> Jolly you are doing fine. You do lots of stuff.
> 
> ...


So sorry your DGS was involved in that accident and got his car damaged but so glad he wasn't hurt.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Got a good report from the physio. I think knee is still quite stiff, but was told it is pretty much at it's maximum bend. Was told l have made a fantadtic recovery, but not to over do it. Now would I?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry your DGS was involved in that accident and got his car damaged but so glad he wasn't hurt.


And from me too. Hello Londy xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You are strong willed


...and saving hard for spending money for my New Zealand trip, want to be able to spoil them all rotten!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Do you remember the Arctic Vortex that gripped the States last year? Well we have what they are calling an Antarctic Vortex. There has been snow in the Adelaide hills, and also in areas in the mid North of the state, so have a nice warm jacket, hat and gloves for when you get there


Oh crumbs!! Thanks, I will take your advice and go well equipped!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you enjoyed that celebration. 100 yrs is a wonderful milestone.


Well, it would have been even better if he hadn't passed away when he was 64 but I like to think he could see us together remembering him!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. Nothing new here, except that DH and I were unable to sleep last night.My sleep has been terrible the last two weeks and I don't know why. I refuse to take a sleeping aid. My body must readjust itself.Do any of you ladies have any suggestions to get a good nights rest. I get one night out of seven anymore for good night's sleep. Will continue with the washing and sorting of stuff today. Need to clean up the kitchen. Purple have fun with your ladies group and londy have a good time with your family. Nitzi have a great day in Amish country, and Xiang your needles must be flying. Chrissy hope your DD feels better very soon and also O. Pam enjoy your day with your friend. Hope to be back later and more wide awake than I am now. Hugs to all. Purly
> 
> GS I need the coffee, strong and black.


No suggestions really but I never have any sort of caffeine after 2pm and I sometimes use Bach Rescue Remedy Nighttime. Don't know if you have the Bach remedies but they are made from flowers, find that works quite well. If you can't get it, I will send you some!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm feeling overwhelmed! And just got a letter about my old house which has put me to the edge. I got so nervous I couldn't breath and then got pain near my heart. I did some praying, listened to a positive speaker and went to my group which had of all things a topic" being overwhelmed." I kid you not! I talked to a friend on the phone but I still have stomach pain from tension and feel shaky. Just do what I can.


Hope you are feeling better by the time you read this Polly, I feel bad for you and so wish I could help but you are trying to do all the right things to calm you down, hope they helped! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I used to keep a notepad by the bed. When thinking about something in the middle of the night kept me awake, I would write it down then go back to sleep.
> Do you know what your handwriting looks like when you are half-asleep. I'm sure some of these ideas were really good, but sometimes in the morning I couldn't tell what they were.


Someone once told me that they tried to write down a dream they had had in the middle of the night but when they tried to read it in the morning, it was total gobbledygook!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just read through, thank you for the wishes to my DD. she went to hospital & ended up being seen by all sorts of people. She does not have a URI but trouble with her ligaments in her back & pelvis. The baby is also laying very awkwardly & causing her to have a trapped nerve. The Dr also warned her that she could go into very premeture labour. Certainly hope that's not the case. She is now very scared as is her mum. If I could I would have her really resting but not her! Stubborn girl! Takes after me.
> Love to you all.


You can lead a horse to water........! I really hope everything will be all right for your DD, you might need to get cross with her if she won't slow down!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a picture


That's beautiful and reminds me of the lovely carry-one bag/tool bag I bought in Sears!! Think that might be going to NZ with me!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Phew, finally all caught up and have responded to as many posts as I could! Really missed you lot while I was away and have enjoyed ready all your posts! Having a lazy afternoon so far but really should get off my bum and go and do something!! Catch you later! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Got a good report from the physio. I think knee is still quite stiff, but was told it is pretty much at it's maximum bend. Was told l have made a fantadtic recovery, but not to over do it. Now would I?


Great news! And of course you wouldn't! :twisted:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast but warm Erie. Skyped with son and DDIL this am already. Slept like a bear in hibernation last night. Feeling much improved this am. DH and I have a few errands to run then I am going to continue with the washing.Nothing new here, otherwise.Hope everyone has a lovely day. Back later. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast but warm Erie. Skyped with son and DDIL this am already. Slept like a bear in hibernation last night. Feeling much improved this am. DH and I have a few errands to run then I am going to continue with the washing.Nothing new here, otherwise.Hope everyone has a lovely day. Back later. Purly


That's great you got a good night's sleep and I'm sure you really enjoyed your Skype with DS and DDIL. That's always good for a lift in the spirits!  xxxooo

Just got back from my walk and am starting some laundry.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Phew, finally all caught up and have responded to as many posts as I could! Really missed you lot while I was away and have enjoyed ready all your posts! Having a lazy afternoon so far but really should get off my bum and go and do something!! Catch you later! xxxxxxxxxxxx


it's wonderful to have you back. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's wonderful to have you back. xxxxx


...and lovely to be here with you all!!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My knitting area is surrounded by project bags. I don't think that is a bad thing. It gives me lots to do depending on my mood.


I swear I was not drinking when I wrote this post :shock: I really need to learn to re read what I write :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was looking at one like that. Congratulations on the half price buy. I need coupons like that.


I just typed in coupons for and the name of the store and they came up, it's worth a try.. :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Got a good report from the physio. I think knee is still quite stiff, but was told it is pretty much at it's maximum bend. Was told l have made a fantadtic recovery, but not to over do it. Now would I?


Nooooo not you.......... :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I swear I was not drinking when I wrote this post :shock: I really need to learn to re read what I write :roll:


It must be me but I can't see anything wrong with it love!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No suggestions really but I never have any sort of caffeine after 2pm and I sometimes use Bach Rescue Remedy Nighttime. Don't know if you have the Bach remedies but they are made from flowers, find that works quite well. If you can't get it, I will send you some!


And maybe some sleepy time tea before bed or warm milk maybe..


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's beautiful and reminds me of the lovely carry-one bag/tool bag I bought in Sears!! Think that might be going to NZ with me!!


It does have the same shape doesn't it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It must be me but I can't see anything wrong with it love!!!


It says I have I have and then instead of my new great niece it says me  

The original post is what I was referring to :-D


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It says I have I have and then instead of my new great niece it says me
> 
> The original post is what I was referring to :-D


I think maybe you attached that to the wrong post cos I still don't get it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I need to get moving and try to accomplish something.
Have a great day!
Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think maybe you attached that to the wrong post cos I still don't get it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a glass of wine! Off to warm up the vocals as it's singing tonight xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a glass of wine! Off to warm up the vocals as it's singing tonight xx


Enjoy singing.

I've had a good day shopping. Have seen some yarn in John Lewis that I think will be soft enough for a hat. I'm going to look on the net now to see if I can get it for a good price.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

O


grandma susan said:


> Sorry I havent been on oday, I've been a bit busy. I went to the over 60's this afternon then the staff came. After they went I had to go and get some groceries in from ASDA and I'm just sitting down now. 7.45pm.
> 
> I was quite lucky this afternoon. I won $2. a packet of chocolate digestive biscuits and some Chocolate eclairs...BUT.......I was really really lucky, I'll tell you why. I came home and I went into my bag for my phone and I realised I didnt have my handbag. My phone and wallet was in it. I'd just got my pension this morning, All my credit cards were in it. DH took me straight back and they were just locking up. There was my handbag, on a seat at reception. No one had seen it or moved it. Good heavens I was lucky. Looks like someone was looking after me.


You were lucky, as you say someone was looking after you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I had a trapped nerve when I was pregnant too. I didn't feel the initial labour pains. Didn't feel anything until DD was just about ready to be born, so if she feels anything out of the ordinary, tell her to get into the doctor quick. Mum was with me the day before DD was born and said I looked tired all day.


We are watching her & encouraging her to rest! Little O finished nursery school today so after tomorrow she will not be looking after his friend & little brother, they are very demanding & hard work. She will miss the cash but not them!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> You can lead a horse to water........! I really hope everything will be all right for your DD, you might need to get cross with her if she won't slow down!!!


You are so right! I do get cross which doesn't make me or her feel better!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Caught up! Had a busy day & now going to sit & knit. My god-son & his wife had a second daughter a couple of days ago. I'm really excited that I can knit some pretty cardigans. GS sent me a pattern of a lacy cardigan so I'm going to knit it. I'm going to post a picture of the latest edition to our family.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Had a busy day & now going to sit & knit. My god-son & his wife had a second daughter a couple of days ago. I'm really excited that I can knit some pretty cardigans. GS sent me a pattern of a lacy cardigan so I'm going to knit it. I'm going to post a picture of the latest edition to our family.


Oh, she's so sweet. Congratulations to everyone! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Had a busy day & now going to sit & knit. My god-son & his wife had a second daughter a couple of days ago. I'm really excited that I can knit some pretty cardigans. GS sent me a pattern of a lacy cardigan so I'm going to knit it. I'm going to post a picture of the latest edition to our family.


She's adorable.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Had a busy day & now going to sit & knit. My god-son & his wife had a second daughter a couple of days ago. I'm really excited that I can knit some pretty cardigans. GS sent me a pattern of a lacy cardigan so I'm going to knit it. I'm going to post a picture of the latest edition to our family.


Lovely baby, congratulations and happy knitting xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Fun singing tonight, lots of giggles. 
Rebecca glad you have found some yarn that is soft. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely baby, congratulations and happy knitting xx


Thank you can't wait for my cuddle with her! So pleased your singing is going well. I'm sad as our choir has finished until September, shall miss my Thursday nights, singing is so good for you!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Had a busy day & now going to sit & knit. My god-son & his wife had a second daughter a couple of days ago. I'm really excited that I can knit some pretty cardigans. GS sent me a pattern of a lacy cardigan so I'm going to knit it. I'm going to post a picture of the latest edition to our family.


Such a cutie


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Had a busy day & now going to sit & knit. My god-son & his wife had a second daughter a couple of days ago. I'm really excited that I can knit some pretty cardigans. GS sent me a pattern of a lacy cardigan so I'm going to knit it. I'm going to post a picture of the latest edition to our family.


How precious!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. GS1 stayed lasst night , and Gs2 is coming home from his geography trip today. He's had dis mock exam results and hes done real good. I'm going to catch up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning girls, its a bit cloudy here but getting warmer.

Susan, tell gs wel, done on the mock results and have fun eith yhe other one.

l have just bought a keyboard, the gks will enjoy it and l might just relearn to play it!

Londy is on her way for a visit and I might just have to take her to the new fabric and yarn shop in town.

Hope everyone is having a good day xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Had a busy day & now going to sit & knit. My god-son & his wife had a second daughter a couple of days ago. I'm really excited that I can knit some pretty cardigans. GS sent me a pattern of a lacy cardigan so I'm going to knit it. I'm going to post a picture of the latest edition to our family.


She is beautiful Chrissy. I think you might be on my knitting list, but she could be 4 when I get round to it. :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purple and Londy have a great day......I know you will....love you both.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. GS1 stayed lasst night , and Gs2 is coming home from his geography trip today. He's had dis mock exam results and hes done real good. I'm going to catch up.


Congrats to him. Hope he had a good trip.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls, its a bit cloudy here but getting warmer.
> 
> Susan, tell gs wel, done on the mock results and have fun eith yhe other one.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful time. I've often thought of buying a keyboard and learn to play; it was on my list of things to do when retired, but I don't think I have time now. I also want to learn a foreign language (French or Spanish) so I better get cracking.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:28 am ET and 11'C. Sunny today.
I got a burn yesterday. I thought I put sunscreen on everywhere but no. I have 2 red patches on the top of my legs. That will teach me for wearing shorts instead of clamdiggers(peddlepushers/capris).


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> She is beautiful Chrissy. I think you might be on my knitting list, but she could be 4 when I get round to it. :roll:


Something to look forward to??


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls, its a bit cloudy here but getting warmer.
> 
> Susan, tell gs wel, done on the mock results and have fun eith yhe other one.
> 
> ...


I had a keyboard and piano lessons when I was younger. My instructor was annoyed with my fat hands and short fingers. She kept telling me to spread my fingers farther but they were as far as they could go.

Have a wonderful day with Londy exploring the new shop.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. GS1 stayed lasst night , and Gs2 is coming home from his geography trip today. He's had dis mock exam results and hes done real good. I'm going to catch up.


Well done GS2.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Had a busy day & now going to sit & knit. My god-son & his wife had a second daughter a couple of days ago. I'm really excited that I can knit some pretty cardigans. GS sent me a pattern of a lacy cardigan so I'm going to knit it. I'm going to post a picture of the latest edition to our family.


Such a cutie. I like the "Little Sister" on the outfit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've caught up and everyone is up and moving here so I'm signing off.
Have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. GS1 stayed lasst night , and Gs2 is coming home from his geography trip today. He's had dis mock exam results and hes done real good. I'm going to catch up.


Hope GS1 has enjoyed his overnight stay and that's great about GS2 and his mock exam results.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls, its a bit cloudy here but getting warmer.
> 
> Susan, tell gs wel, done on the mock results and have fun eith yhe other one.
> 
> ...


Have a fun visit with Londy and hugs to you both! A visit to the new shop in town sounds like fun, too! xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls fom sunny and a little bit chilly Erie. At least the sun is shining. I just realized when I was on last evening I wrote out a message and I forgot to send it. Silly me. Nothing much going on here except for the usual stuff.

Chrissy lovely baby girl and her outfit is so cute. Please show her finished sweater.

GS hope you had a good overniter with GS1 and congrats to GS2 on his exam scores. Hope he enjoyed his trip???

Binky I am confused also, didn't find anything wrong with what you wrote. Hope you have a good day dear.

Nitzi have a good day at work.

Purple and Londy enjoy your day together and have fun at the new lys. Purple know you will have a great time with the keyboard and so will your DGKS.

Pam hope you had a nice luncheon yesterday with your friend. Is so nice that you have remained friends for such a long time and continue to have lunch together evey month.

Lifeline glad you enjoyed feeling all the yarns yesterday and hope you find a great deal online for your choice.

Saxy hope things are slowing down for you since you have resigned your position. At least I think you have. You always seem to have so many functions to attend.

Polly hope things are going better for you dear. I would definitly call the gas man to come and check your home out and shut off what you need shut off. I don't mess with gas.

Xiang hi Judi. Hope all is well with you dear.

Rookie love the colors you have used in your renovation. Very soothing.

Well I hope everyone has a delightful day. Hugs to all.Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Helloo...Its been a good day. GS has cut the 3 lawns for us and DS strimmed the edges. We had lunch then we just got sitting talking, about driving. GS1 is showing no interest in that. I suggested he went with his grandad round our houses near the station yard. Its private land and our access. He made me go too. What a natural. He got the use of the pedals and did some 3/5 point turns. He was really good. I think he might fancy driving now.I hope so....DH has taken him home and GH is going to work on the boat trailer with DS tonight. They hope to go out on Saturday. Sunday is GS2's birthday, he'll be 15. Hes due back from his trip any time now.Its been quite hot today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. Londy is on her way home. We had s lovely time in the new shop, don't ask about the bean bag filler! Spent ages in there, I bought a pack of bugle beads and Londy got some London fabric. We then found a bag shop and Londy gound a ,ovely bag and then talked herself out of it. Came home gor a linch if sushi and a few glasses of rose. The time has just flown by but it was so lovely to see her again..


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Londy is on her way home. We had s lovely time in the new shop, don't ask about the bean bag filler! Spent ages in there, I bought a pack of bugle beads and Londy got some London fabric. We then found a bag shop and Londy gound a ,ovely bag and then talked herself out of it. Came home gor a linch if sushi and a few glasses of rose. The time has just flown by but it was so lovely to see her again..


...and lovely to see you too!!! The fabric shop was wonderful, in fact, our Purple lives very near one of the best shopping towns I have ever seen!!! While we were in the fabric shop, we spotted a big - I mean *massive* clear plastic bag of polystyrene 'beads' for filling bean bags. I remarked that it was silly to leave it there as someone might come along and poke their finger through the bag, whereupon, I demonstrated with my finger. Unfortunately..........it went right through and made hole out of which spewed loads of beads! I looked a Purple, my face must have been a picture but being the naughty little school girl that she is, immediately turned the bag round so the hole was not visible and you couldn't see the spilled beads. Thank you my friend for saving my bacon and thanks for the most lovely, fun, relaxing day, you're a star! xxxxx
PS, Still thinking about that bag, you might get an SOS before Sunday, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Londy is on her way home. We had s lovely time in the new shop, don't ask about the bean bag filler! Spent ages in there, I bought a pack of bugle beads and Londy got some London fabric. We then found a bag shop and Londy gound a ,ovely bag and then talked herself out of it. Came home gor a linch if sushi and a few glasses of rose. The time has just flown by but it was so lovely to see her again..


Sounds like a lovely day together!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and lovely to see you too!!! The fabric shop was wonderful, in fact, our Purple lives very near one of the best shopping towns I have ever seen!!! While we were in the fabric shop, we spotted a big - I mean *massive* clear plastic bag of polystyrene 'beads' for filling bean bags. I remarked that it was silly to leave it there as someone might come along and poke their finger through the bag, whereupon, I demonstrated with my finger. Unfortunately..........it went right through and made hole out of which spewed loads of beads! I looked a Purple, my face must have been a picture but being the naughty little school girl that she is, immediately turned the bag round so the hole was not visible and you couldn't see the spilled beads. Thank you my friend for saving my bacon and thanks for the most lovely, fun, relaxing day, you're a star! xxxxx
> PS, Still thinking about that bag, you might get an SOS before Sunday, :lol: :lol: :lol:


What a save!!!  Glad you both had such a great time today!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> ...and lovely to see you too!!! The fabric shop was wonderful, in fact, our Purple lives very near one of the best shopping towns I have ever seen!!! While we were in the fabric shop, we spotted a big - I mean *massive* clear plastic bag of polystyrene 'beads' for filling bean bags. I remarked that it was silly to leave it there as someone might come along and poke their finger through the bag, whereupon, I demonstrated with my finger. Unfortunately..........it went right through and made hole out of which spewed loads of beads! I looked a Purple, my face must have been a picture but being the naughty little school girl that she is, immediately turned the bag round so the hole was not visible and you couldn't see the spilled beads. Thank you my friend for saving my bacon and thanks for the most lovely, fun, relaxing day, you're a star! xxxxx
> PS, Still thinking about that bag, you might get an SOS before Sunday, :lol: :lol: :lol:


You are naughty girls when you are out together. Pleased you had fun together


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> She is beautiful Chrissy. I think you might be on my knitting list, but she could be 4 when I get round to it. :roll:


I don't think I had mentioned this baby on here. Her dad is my oldest friend's son, we have known each other all our lives. We are all very close so this little one is like one of our family. My friend treat mine likewise.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and lovely to see you too!!! The fabric shop was wonderful, in fact, our Purple lives very near one of the best shopping towns I have ever seen!!! While we were in the fabric shop, we spotted a big - I mean *massive* clear plastic bag of polystyrene 'beads' for filling bean bags. I remarked that it was silly to leave it there as someone might come along and poke their finger through the bag, whereupon, I demonstrated with my finger. Unfortunately..........it went right through and made hole out of which spewed loads of beads! I looked a Purple, my face must have been a picture but being the naughty little school girl that she is, immediately turned the bag round so the hole was not visible and you couldn't see the spilled beads. Thank you my friend for saving my bacon and thanks for the most lovely, fun, relaxing day, you're a star! xxxxx
> PS, Still thinking about that bag, you might get an SOS before Sunday, :lol: :lol: :lol:


You know what they say about best friends...it's not the one who comes and bails you out of jail, but it's the one who was in on the caper with you and is sharing the cell with you retelling of the adventure and laughing and enjoying it all over again!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You know what they say about best friends...it's not the one who comes and bails you out of jail, but it's the one who was in on the caper with you and is sharing the cell with you retelling of the adventrue and laughing and enjoying it all over again!


Great saying!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and lovely to see you too!!! The fabric shop was wonderful, in fact, our Purple lives very near one of the best shopping towns I have ever seen!!! While we were in the fabric shop, we spotted a big - I mean *massive* clear plastic bag of polystyrene 'beads' for filling bean bags. I remarked that it was silly to leave it there as someone might come along and poke their finger through the bag, whereupon, I demonstrated with my finger. Unfortunately..........it went right through and made hole out of which spewed loads of beads! I looked a Purple, my face must have been a picture but being the naughty little school girl that she is, immediately turned the bag round so the hole was not visible and you couldn't see the spilled beads. Thank you my friend for saving my bacon and thanks for the most lovely, fun, relaxing day, you're a star! xxxxx
> PS, Still thinking about that bag, you might get an SOS before Sunday, :lol: :lol: :lol:


Im still laughing about the beads! Ready to dash to the bag shop if necessary :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You are naughty girls when you are out together. Pleased you had fun together


Me, naughty, never! I didn't make the hole.

ps and that was all before we had some wine to drink. :


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> You know what they say about best friends...it's not the one who comes and bails you out of jail, but it's the one who was in on the caper with you and is sharing the cell with you retelling of the adventure and laughing and enjoying it all over again!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Me, naughty, never! I didn't make the hole.
> 
> ps and that was all before we had some wine to drink. :


I SAY NOTHING!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Me, naughty, never! I didn't make the hole.
> 
> ps and that was all before we had some wine to drink. :


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Me, naughty, never! I didn't make the hole.
> 
> ps and that was all before we had some wine to drink. :


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

It was so funny had to post it twice 

Actually I have been to the eye dr and have had the same reaction I had last year (which I forgot all about until after the fact) have been laying down since getting home at 2:00, Dr didn't like my fashion statement of wearing my readers over my glasses sooooo he wrote me a prescription for reading glasses because my left eye is basically 20/15 he said readers were to strong my question is if it's that good why can't I read better..... :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It was so funny had to post it twice


 :lol: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was told that, so I went to Art College. When I joined the Civil Service and wanted an Executive job I had to either have 2 A levels or take their exam. I did both despite only having 11 months to do it in. I passed the A levels in English and History. Their exam was in 4 parts - English, Maths, IQ test and being interviewed by 5 men. I came 18th out of just over 5000 entrants and demanded to know who the 17 were who beat me.


Of course you would want to know who beat you, then you could work out any strategies that might be needed 😃😀😅


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've seen ones that young in Walmart. The parents were shopping for diapers and baby things. Do people not get things BEFORE the baby is born??


Some are superstitious and wait til the baby is born. I think they fear they will lose the baby. Superstitions are odd. Years ago My aunt wouldn't tell me which horse she bet on because she thought it would lose if she told. I asked her how the horse would know she had told. but when I lost all day but got the final race for a, decent payoff she complained I hadn't told her what I was betting. I told her I thought she might tell the horse. No..just kidding I told her she didn't ask me and I was sure it would,lose like,all,the others I played.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: yes I do but I have lots of project bags they have just became storage for yarn :roll: and I have I have about four projects going right now just two of them can't bring myself to finish because they are for Michael, and I started another one last night for me new great niece that is due in September. :shock:


I will be with you in spirit, when the court case is finally goes ahead. I hope it isn't postponed again. xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> my DS's Maths teacher at college told me he was thick...I thumped on the table and said, tell me hes lazy and awkward but dont tell me he's thick, cos he isnt. He went on to University for 3 yrs and is now a well paid project engineer for a well known car firm....I feel like lamping that teacher. He and DS didnt get on. I think DS was a challenge!


And that is why the teachers say that these children are labelled as stupid, dumb or just plain lazy; because these children don fit inside a particular box ....... and some teaCheri don't like kids who don't fit in their little boxes


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Darling hubby is making spaghetti dinner for us with a tossed salad. Took shot last night and just so fatigued today can hardly move. Tomorrow should be much better.DGS had a terrible trip back to Florida on Monday. He was hit from behind by another car and this caused him to hit the car in front of him, a dominoe effect. Four cars involved. Happened in state of Georgia. The car that hit him took off before the police arrived. His car sustained fair amount of damage, but he was able to drive it the rest of the way to Florida. Just so glad he is unhurt.
> 
> Jolly you are doing fine. You do lots of stuff.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the encouragement. 
What embroidery machine did you choose. There are so many features I'm not sure which are best. I saved to,buy one one day but I don't know enough about them. A favpbric store owner demoed a lovely one but i need to study the features first. He said they give lessons but once it's bought I'm thinking they will be looking for new customers rather than focusing on people with 
The machine already. I was going to suggest I pay for lessons on the machine and he deduct that amount when I buy it. That way if I don't like it I won't have to,buy it.

Suzi is curled in my jigsaw box. I hope she doesn't flip it getting out. Mooch heaved a bit ago. Third time in a week. I think the,dry food with multi flavors isn't for him.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just spent the evening playing Monopoly...haven't done that since I was a teenager :roll:


My favorite board game is Labyrinth. And i like monopoly too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> bright children are to any teacher. The really good ones can make the most of them; most fail them.


Yes, I was so glad that I was able to get my DD's teacher to listen to me, and took my advice, in the method of teaching he used for her; and I am hoping that the results of my input, for her learning management, is being used for the children who followed her through school, so that their learning experience ce was much better than my daughters' was!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Back again. DH made a delicious dinner. I turly appreciate hime doing this. We try to take care of one another.
> 
> Binky I love your type of therapy. Love to shop for all stuff knitting, crocheting , tunisian and now embroidery. You have the right idea. You can never have enough bags and yours is lovely dear. Understand about trying to finish Michaels items. Keep the faith dear. All will work out for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Purly. I think I knew that DD was bored with her work, because I was exactly the same as a child - if the work was too easy, I would either do the work quickly, and then do a lot of daydreaming, or do that in reverse; and not get the work finished, then get in trouble. Also, when I asked her what was happening, she admitted that thé work was so easy that she thought a baby would be able to do it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Had a busy day & now going to sit & knit. My god-son & his wife had a second daughter a couple of days ago. I'm really excited that I can knit some pretty cardigans. GS sent me a pattern of a lacy cardigan so I'm going to knit it. I'm going to post a picture of the latest edition to our family.


Such a little cutie


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning (evening Judy) everyone.

I went to Hever castle, home of Anne Boleyn yesterday


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I had a keyboard and piano lessons when I was younger. My instructor was annoyed with my fat hands and short fingers. She kept telling me to spread my fingers farther but they were as far as they could go.
> 
> Have a wonderful day with Londy exploring the new shop.


So iT isn't only the school teachers with the man poly on being ean and nasty to their students. Maybe it is time for the parents, of those psychologically abused children, to stand up to those mean spirited people, and give them a taste of their own treatment.

Just incase people might think that I am saying this about all teachers, I commend all of the teachers, in ALL of the schools around the world, who give the best teaching/learning experience; especially those working with the children who most others have given up on; and are reaching these children, and helping them get an education.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Judi and morning everyone else. 

Lovely photos Rebecca, l went there a fes years ago with my DD. Lovelypplace. 

WI sewing group here this am and then l need to start getting organised to go away.

Catch you all later xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Its sunny here today. DH has to go and get his hearing aid twiddled with, but I dont think I'll go with him. Tums a bit off and I'm tired. I'll see how I feel in an hour. might just stay home and knit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and lovely to see you too!!! The fabric shop was wonderful, in fact, our Purple lives very near one of the best shopping towns I have ever seen!!! While we were in the fabric shop, we spotted a big - I mean *massive* clear plastic bag of polystyrene 'beads' for filling bean bags. I remarked that it was silly to leave it there as someone might come along and poke their finger through the bag, whereupon, I demonstrated with my finger. Unfortunately..........it went right through and made hole out of which spewed loads of beads! I looked a Purple, my face must have been a picture but being the naughty little school girl that she is, immediately turned the bag round so the hole was not visible and you couldn't see the spilled beads. Thank you my friend for saving my bacon and thanks for the most lovely, fun, relaxing day, you're a star! xxxxx
> PS, Still thinking about that bag, you might get an SOS before Sunday, :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: stupid place to leave a bag of beads. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Morning (evening Judy) everyone.
> 
> I went to Hever castle, home of Anne Boleyn yesterday


Love it there! A good start to your holiday. Have fun the rest of the time.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It was so funny had to post it twice
> 
> Actually I have been to the eye dr and have had the same reaction I had last year (which I forgot all about until after the fact) have been laying down since getting home at 2:00, Dr didn't like my fashion statement of wearing my readers over my glasses sooooo he wrote me a prescription for reading glasses because my left eye is basically 20/15 he said readers were to strong my question is if it's that good why can't I read better..... :roll:


Hmmm, good question and in spite of the fact that I worked for an optician for 5 year, I don't know the answer!! I can't believe that was a year ago that you had the drops, my, how time flies!! I am due to have my eyes tested next week and I know I will need new specs but dread the cost when I want to save all my money for NZ!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Some are superstitious and wait til the baby is born. I think they fear they will lose the baby. Superstitions are odd. Years ago My aunt wouldn't tell me which horse she bet on because she thought it would lose if she told. I asked her how the horse would know she had told. but when I lost all day but got the final race for a, decent payoff she complained I hadn't told her what I was betting. I told her I thought she might tell the horse. No..just kidding I told her she didn't ask me and I was sure it would,lose like,all,the others I played.


Yeah, I've always felt that me backing a horse is the same as tying it's front legs together!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the encouragement.
> What embroidery machine did you choose. There are so many features I'm not sure which are best. I saved to,buy one one day but I don't know enough about them. A favpbric store owner demoed a lovely one but i need to study the features first. He said they give lessons but once it's bought I'm thinking they will be looking for new customers rather than focusing on people with
> The machine already. I was going to suggest I pay for lessons on the machine and he deduct that amount when I buy it. That way if I don't like it I won't have to,buy it.
> 
> Suzi is curled in my jigsaw box. I hope she doesn't flip it getting out. Mooch heaved a bit ago. Third time in a week. I think the,dry food with multi flavors isn't for him.


I find the embroidery machines pretty easy to use but then I have had one for about 25 years!! Seriously, I wouldn't go overboard and buy the most expensive, they are usually the ones with the complicated gadgets that you don't really need, especially at first! Mine have all been Janome and I can't praise them highly enough, very easy to use and pretty tough and forgiving!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, I was so glad that I was able to get my DD's teacher to listen to me, and took my advice, in the method of teaching he used for her; and I am hoping that the results of my input, for her learning management, is being used for the children who followed her through school, so that their learning experience ce was much better than my daughters' was!


On that same subject, DGS has slight dyslexia but because his teacher understood, having been dyslexic himself, he knew how to help. DD has also been working with him a lot and he got A1 in his band test last week, bless him. I should add that Liv also got a really good end of term report!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Morning (evening Judy) everyone.
> 
> I went to Hever castle, home of Anne Boleyn yesterday


Beautiful pictures dear! I love Hever castle but have only been once, years ago. I seem to remember a pool with moving stones that could get you pretty wet?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning everyone. Its sunny here today. DH has to go and get his hearing aid twiddled with, but I dont think I'll go with him. Tums a bit off and I'm tired. I'll see how I feel in an hour. might just stay home and knit.


Good morning love, that sounds like a plan to me!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, good evening Judi! Grey, overcast and sometimes drizzly here in London today with the occasional burst of sunshine - weird weather but this _is_ England I suppose! Have to go out and deliver some more swimming awards later and find a gift for one of my Zumba friends who is having us all round to her place this evening for a 'soirée' (she's a bit posh!) Have a good one everybody, love you lots! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:49 am ET and 14'C (57'F). It's going to rain today. Good day to stay inside and knit.
I went to Healy Falls yesterday. Lake Ontario water levels are so high that it has washed out the walkway along the beach and there is basically no beach left.
Healy Falls is almost completely dry. There is a pool below the falls, but the river is just a trickle. I could walk in the riverbed down to the next lock. In the spring, Healy Falls is dangerous. All the gates on the dam are opened and Silver Lake empties down Healy Falls and into the river.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, good evening Judi! Grey, overcast and sometimes drizzly here in London today with the occasional burst of sunshine - weird weather but this _is_ England I suppose! Have to go out and deliver some more swimming awards later and find a gift for one of my Zumba friends who is having us all round to her place this evening for a 'soirée' (she's a bit posh!) Have a good one everybody, love you lots! xxxxxxxxx


Sounds like fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> On that same subject, DGS has slight dyslexia but because his teacher understood, having been dyslexic himself, he knew how to help. DD has also been working with him a lot and he got A1 in his band test last week, bless him. I should add that Liv also got a really good end of term report!!


Congratulations. It is always great when they have a teacher that understands.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, good question and in spite of the fact that I worked for an optician for 5 year, I don't know the answer!! I can't believe that was a year ago that you had the drops, my, how time flies!! I am due to have my eyes tested next week and I know I will need new specs but dread the cost when I want to save all my money for NZ!!!!


I need new glasses too. I just don't want to set aside the time for the doctor appointment.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning everyone. Its sunny here today. DH has to go and get his hearing aid twiddled with, but I dont think I'll go with him. Tums a bit off and I'm tired. I'll see how I feel in an hour. might just stay home and knit.


That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Mum is buzzing around the kitchen so I'm off now.
Have a good day, even if it might be cloudy.
I will.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast Erie, although it is warm. Will be going up into the high 80's to 90 F over the weekend. Love it. Must rush this morning as we need to take our one car in to get it inspected. Back later. Everyone have a great day.Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Morning (evening Judy) everyone.
> 
> I went to Hever castle, home of Anne Boleyn yesterday


Great photos! Sounds like a fun day out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> On that same subject, DGS has slight dyslexia but because his teacher understood, having been dyslexic himself, he knew how to help. DD has also been working with him a lot and he got A1 in his band test last week, bless him. I should add that Liv also got a really good end of term report!!


Well done to both of them on their end of term reports! And also great that DGS had a teacher who "got it" and was willing to help him. And good that DD is there to help him out, too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Beautiful pictures dear! I love Hever castle but have only been once, years ago. I seem to remember a pool with moving stones that could get you pretty wet?!


That was my third trip there, the first being twelve years ago days before MMs fifth birthday....under fives go free. You remember the pool correctly, it's a water maze. Your gks would love it, go on a warm day, take swimming toggies and towels!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, good question and in spite of the fact that I worked for an optician for 5 year, I don't know the answer!! I can't believe that was a year ago that you had the drops, my, how time flies!! I am due to have my eyes tested next week and I know I will need new specs but dread the cost when I want to save all my money for NZ!!!!


I'm not sure if you have access to international posting from them (but I think so)--- but I just ordered my pair of glasses from ZenniOptical.com and glasses with frames, progressive lenses and UV coating cost about $110 instead of $350 at the LensCrafters retail store. If interested, I'll send you an email about my experience.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> On that same subject, DGS has slight dyslexia but because his teacher understood, having been dyslexic himself, he knew how to help. DD has also been working with him a lot and he got A1 in his band test last week, bless him. I should add that Liv also got a really good end of term report!!


Congrats to them!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:49 am ET and 14'C (57'F). It's going to rain today. Good day to stay inside and knit.
> I went to Healy Falls yesterday. Lake Ontario water levels are so high that it has washed out the walkway along the beach and there is basically no beach left.
> Healy Falls is almost completely dry. There is a pool below the falls, but the river is just a trickle. I could walk in the riverbed down to the next lock. In the spring, Healy Falls is dangerous. All the gates on the dam are opened and Silver Lake empties down Healy Falls and into the river.


Hi Nitzy, I'm trying to get my head round why the Falls are dry yet the Lake is, well, over-full?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure if you have access to international posting from them (but I think so)--- but I just ordered my pair of glasses from ZenniOptical.com and glasses with frames, progressive lenses and UV coating cost about $110 instead of $350 at the LensCrafters retail store. If interested, I'll send you an email about my experience.


Yes please Rookie, I am seriously considering this course of action and I have another one to check out that Nitzy sent me!! Not sure if you have my email, will pm it to you, that sounds much more reasonable than I would have to pay!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yes please Rookie, I am seriously considering this course of action and I have another one to check out that Nitzy sent me!! Not sure if you have my email, will pm it to you, that sounds much more reasonable than I would have to pay!!!


There're a few in this country on the Internet. I'm thinking of getting some sun glasses.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Hope everyone is having a good day. Been rushing around, well trying to! Took the car to the garage & then had a great time buying clothes for children. I was naughty & bought a Superman baby grow for my GS4, I don't usually buy before they are born but I NEEDED to buy it. His big brother will love it! Bought the other boys treats for their summer holiday.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Hope everyone is having a good day. Been rushing around, well trying to! Took the car to the garage & then had a great time buying clothes for children. I was naughty & bought a Superman baby grow for my GS4, I don't usually buy before they are born but I NEEDED to buy it. His big brother will love it! Bought the other boys treats for their summer holiday.


There's nothing wrong with a little naughtiness every now and then :XD: 
The baby grow sounds delightful


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I went wit Dh this morning but when I came home slept for two hours. I've now taken myself to bed, because my tummy is poorly. It always makes me sleepy. I shall lie and watch my TV.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went wit Dh this morning but when I came home slept for two hours. I've now taken myself to bed, because my tummy is poorly. It always makes me sleepy. I shall lie and watch my TV.


Sorry you're not feeling good. Get plenty of sleep.,..best medicine!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry you're not feeling good. Get plenty of sleep.,..best medicine!


And from me, too, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went wit Dh this morning but when I came home slept for two hours. I've now taken myself to bed, because my tummy is poorly. It always makes me sleepy. I shall lie and watch my TV.


Hopd you and your tum feel better vvery soon xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Londy, well dobe to the gks for their school results :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Londy, well dobe to the gks for their school results :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My piano keyboard arrived today, not had much time to play with it, but it sounds good.

good fun with sewing group this korning and then we went for s swim. Did some washing and tried to tell Mr P not to wear anything he wants for holiday.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My piano keyboard arrived today, not had much time to play with it, but it sounds good.
> 
> good fun with sewing group this korning and then we went for s swim. Did some washing and tried to tell Mr P not to wear anything he wants for holiday.


Will he take any notice of your request?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My piano keyboard arrived today, not had much time to play with it, but it sounds good.
> 
> good fun with sewing group this korning and then we went for s swim. Did some washing and tried to tell Mr P not to wear anything he wants for holiday.


Glad you are enjoying it. Sounds like a good morning and great you got your swim in. Did Mr P listen to you? When do you leave?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you are enjoying it. Sounds like a good morning and great you got your swim in. Did Mr P listen to you? When do you leave?


We get the Sunday afternoon boat and I doubt veth much if he will listen :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We get the Sunday afternoon boat and I doubt veth much if he will listen :roll:


I bet you're looking forward to the trip and seeing all the GKS there as well as your DS and his partner. Tell Mr P he needs to mind what you say!!!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went wit Dh this morning but when I came home slept for two hours. I've now taken myself to bed, because my tummy is poorly. It always makes me sleepy. I shall lie and watch my TV.


Get well soon, sorry your tummy hurts. :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Get better soon, Susan.

Purple - have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, good question and in spite of the fact that I worked for an optician for 5 year, I don't know the answer!! I can't believe that was a year ago that you had the drops, my, how time flies!! I am due to have my eyes tested next week and I know I will need new specs but dread the cost when I want to save all my money for NZ!!!!


I know I can't believe it has been a year either! Definitely won't have the drops done again, and I know what you mean about the cost I got two pairs of readers and it was 265 for readers....but I did them customized because my left eye is 20/15 :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast Erie, although it is warm. Will be going up into the high 80's to 90 F over the weekend. Love it. Must rush this morning as we need to take our one car in to get it inspected. Back later. Everyone have a great day.Purly


It's been in the 90's here today and supposed to be hotter over the weekend!
Hope you had a great day too!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello ladies, am back from a lovely Italian dinner at a more upscale restaurant. Wonderful food and full tummy. Day started out rather crazily. Dressing I put my top onackward, but I did this alo yesterday. We had loaner car taken care of but whe we got to inspection place they said we wouldn't need it as they would have our car ready to go in a half hour. Yea right. An hour and a half later. They will not do this to us again. Then had to take medicine bottle in to dialysis, as the nurse wouldn't believe hubby about who ordered it. I took it in and must admit I was brusque with this nurse. To top it off after I gave her all the info and the bottle to prove who ordered it, she called my hubby as she said she wrote everything down, but hadn't. Needed the phone number of drug store. So that was my morning, plus running errands. I think some days I get no where fast.

GS hope your tummy is feeling better.

Binky no eye drops for you my dear. Glad you got your reading glasses.

Rookie let me know how ordering glasses over the internet goes.

Purple hope Mr. P listens, but knowing hubby's he will probably still wear one of his faorite shirts and then wonder why its not ready to go. Have a lovely time away with your French family.Know beautiful music will be made with new keyboard.

Lifeline beautiful pics of Hever castle. Would love to go there. 

Londy you and Purple are dangerous. I could just imagine you poking your finger through the plastic and the beads spilling every where. Laughed so hard. Your story made my day.lol All this before wine too.

Chrissy how is your DD doing.???

Nitzi hope you time off is relaxing for you.

Hi to Saxy and Xiang.

Off to watch a little tv. Purly


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a special edition Cat Monopoly. Instead of buying properties you buy cats. It's kind of weird, but fun.


I wonder if it's in the US. I'd love that! So would my two friends. I'm going to search on the iPad.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My knitting area is surrounded by project bags. I don't think that is a bad thing. It gives me lots to do depending on my mood.


I'm in your boat! My son thinks I'm the only one with yarn stash that grows. I took things out of totes Nd put them in a plastic box. Now I'm looking in the box for things I could easily find in the totes and the area still looks cluttered.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was looking at one like that. Congratulations on the half price buy. I need coupons like that.


Speaking of half price...I was meeting friends for our dinner but got there late. Slept thru my nap alarm. So my friend said the waitress said the blackberry sangria was half price til 5:00. The bill came and the price was not half so we asked the waitress. What they do is give twice the size wine glass for the same price..isn't that tricky. I think it was a weak drink which was fine since I'm not use to drinks and get a head ache or can't comprehend after an inch of any booze.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you are feeling better by the time you read this Polly, I feel bad for you and so wish I could help but you are trying to do all the right things to calm you down, hope they helped! xxxx


I think I had two miracles...I was telling my friends how much anxiety I had over the issue and yesterday the nice fellow who raised my fence when I moved here phoned around 9 am. I was groggy from waking up so when he said he would try to turn off the gas for the kitchen stove I agreed tho I hated to have anyone see the clutter all over. So he did that and removed the old stove which was ruined from the roof drain leaking over it. I hated to have the neighbors see that stove not being able to explain how it got that way. Well it was put in the alley and the guy across the alley sells scrap metal so he asked if I was getting rid of it and he took it away right then. Then my friend got his saw and cut up the branches from the tree that fell into my yard from the guy next door's tree. He put two stacks in the alley. And helped me put garbage in the can into the alley for pick up last night. I'm embarrassed that the house is a mess but so relieved he helped me. I invited him for a dinner at a good steak restaurant and he wanted to pay but I treated him tho he protested. Then we drove to see the property he just bought. It's lovely. On my way home I went to Michael's and bought fine yarn for a shell top..rusty red. Anyway, from having a problem I couldn't handle it's done. Two miracles I'd say. Three counting the tree removed.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It must be me but I can't see anything wrong with it love!!!


I thought the same.,. Seems fine.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Had a busy day & now going to sit & knit. My god-son & his wife had a second daughter a couple of days ago. I'm really excited that I can knit some pretty cardigans. GS sent me a pattern of a lacy cardigan so I'm going to knit it. I'm going to post a picture of the latest edition to our family.


She is beautiful...cute top! What is her name?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think I had two miracles...I was telling my friends how much anxiety I had over the issue and yesterday the nice fellow who raised my fence when I moved here phoned around 9 am. I was groggy from waking up so when he said he would try to turn off the gas for the kitchen stove I agreed tho I hated to have anyone see the clutter all over. So he did that and removed the old stove which was ruined from the roof drain leaking over it. I hated to have the neighbors see that stove not being able to explain how it got that way. Well it was put in the alley and the guy across the alley sells scrap metal so he asked if I was getting rid of it and he took it away right then. Then my friend got his saw and cut up the branches from the tree that fell into my yard from the guy next door's tree. He put two stacks in the alley. And helped me put garbage in the can into the alley for pick up last night. I'm embarrassed that the house is a mess but so relieved he helped me. I invited him for a dinner at a good steak restaurant and he wanted to pay but I treated him tho he protested. Then we drove to see the property he just bought. It's lovely. On my way home I went to Michael's and bought fine yarn for a shell top..rusty red. Anyway, from having a problem I couldn't handle it's done. Two miracles I'd say. Three counting the tree removed.


That is great, Polly!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think I had two miracles...I was telling my friends how much anxiety I had over the issue and yesterday the nice fellow who raised my fence when I moved here phoned around 9 am. I was groggy from waking up so when he said he would try to turn off the gas for the kitchen stove I agreed tho I hated to have anyone see the clutter all over. So he did that and removed the old stove which was ruined from the roof drain leaking over it. I hated to have the neighbors see that stove not being able to explain how it got that way. Well it was put in the alley and the guy across the alley sells scrap metal so he asked if I was getting rid of it and he took it away right then. Then my friend got his saw and cut up the branches from the tree that fell into my yard from the guy next door's tree. He put two stacks in the alley. And helped me put garbage in the can into the alley for pick up last night. I'm embarrassed that the house is a mess but so relieved he helped me. I invited him for a dinner at a good steak restaurant and he wanted to pay but I treated him tho he protested. Then we drove to see the property he just bought. It's lovely. On my way home I went to Michael's and bought fine yarn for a shell top..rusty red. Anyway, from having a problem I couldn't handle it's done. Two miracles I'd say. Three counting the tree removed.


Phewwww glad you got that all sorted :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies, am back from a lovely Italian dinner at a more upscale restaurant. Wonderful food and full tummy. Day started out rather crazily. Dressing I put my top onackward, but I did this alo yesterday. We had loaner car taken care of but whe we got to inspection place they said we wouldn't need it as they would have our car ready to go in a half hour. Yea right. An hour and a half later. They will not do this to us again. Then had to take medicine bottle in to dialysis, as the nurse wouldn't believe hubby about who ordered it. I took it in and must admit I was brusque with this nurse. To top it off after I gave her all the info and the bottle to prove who ordered it, she called my hubby as she said she wrote everything down, but hadn't. Needed the phone number of drug store. So that was my morning, plus running errands. I think some days I get no where fast.
> 
> GS hope your tummy is feeling better.
> 
> ...


Sorry your morning was the pits, but the dinner will have made up for it by a long way :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a lazy cup of coffee before l get up. Spoke to Ds last niht and gs3 is counting the sleeps til we arrive. Will grt the caf packed up today, mainly with books, toys and clothes from DD for the gks and caf parts for DS. I only have a small bag and my crochet! We will have plenty of space to gring back wine.

Polly, so pleased you got things at your old house sorted, what a relief.

Pearlie, do we need to come and do some lamping for you?

Well I'd better get up and get packed.

Have a lovely day everyone. Love you lots xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> There're a few in this country on the Internet. I'm thinking of getting some sun glasses.


I will have a look at that, the high street prices are unbelievable and I happen to know that the mark up is spectacular, if you'll excuse the pun!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Hope everyone is having a good day. Been rushing around, well trying to! Took the car to the garage & then had a great time buying clothes for children. I was naughty & bought a Superman baby grow for my GS4, I don't usually buy before they are born but I NEEDED to buy it. His big brother will love it! Bought the other boys treats for their summer holiday.


Isn't it lovely playing lady bountiful?!! I am looking forward to doing that when I get to NZ!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went wit Dh this morning but when I came home slept for two hours. I've now taken myself to bed, because my tummy is poorly. It always makes me sleepy. I shall lie and watch my TV.


Fell much better soon dear!! Big but gentle hugs!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a lazy cup of coffee before l get up. Spoke to Ds last niht and gs3 is counting the sleeps til we arrive. Will grt the caf packed up today, mainly with books, toys and clothes from DD for the gks and caf parts for DS. I only have a small bag and my crochet! We will have plenty of space to gring back wine.
> 
> Polly, so pleased you got things at your old house sorted, what a relief.
> 
> ...


Happy packing and safe traveling.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My piano keyboard arrived today, not had much time to play with it, but it sounds good.
> 
> good fun with sewing group this korning and then we went for s swim. Did some washing and tried to tell Mr P not to wear anything he wants for holiday.


How frustrating to not have time to play with your new toy! Have a safe and pleasant journey tomorrow and a lovely time with the family, may all the red lights turn green for you!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls ats sunny and windy. Didnt sleep too well last night so had a lie in today. DH is hoping to go on the boat with DS, I am hoping that DH goes on the boat with DS. !!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know I can't believe it has been a year either! Definitely won't have the drops done again, and I know what you mean about the cost I got two pairs of readers and it was 265 for readers....but I did them customized because my left eye is 20/15 :roll:


I have the same trouble, odd eyes!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Speaking of half price...I was meeting friends for our dinner but got there late. Slept thru my nap alarm. So my friend said the waitress said the blackberry sangria was half price til 5:00. The bill came and the price was not half so we asked the waitress. What they do is give twice the size wine glass for the same price..isn't that tricky. I think it was a weak drink which was fine since I'm not use to drinks and get a head ache or can't comprehend after an inch of any booze.


Oooh, that sounds very naughty to be, be on your guard if you see an offer like that again. Mind you, that drink sounds lovely!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think I had two miracles...I was telling my friends how much anxiety I had over the issue and yesterday the nice fellow who raised my fence when I moved here phoned around 9 am. I was groggy from waking up so when he said he would try to turn off the gas for the kitchen stove I agreed tho I hated to have anyone see the clutter all over. So he did that and removed the old stove which was ruined from the roof drain leaking over it. I hated to have the neighbors see that stove not being able to explain how it got that way. Well it was put in the alley and the guy across the alley sells scrap metal so he asked if I was getting rid of it and he took it away right then. Then my friend got his saw and cut up the branches from the tree that fell into my yard from the guy next door's tree. He put two stacks in the alley. And helped me put garbage in the can into the alley for pick up last night. I'm embarrassed that the house is a mess but so relieved he helped me. I invited him for a dinner at a good steak restaurant and he wanted to pay but I treated him tho he protested. Then we drove to see the property he just bought. It's lovely. On my way home I went to Michael's and bought fine yarn for a shell top..rusty red. Anyway, from having a problem I couldn't handle it's done. Two miracles I'd say. Three counting the tree removed.


That sounds like an excellent result and you have made a new friend! Now all we have to do is get that door sorted.....!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls ats sunny and windy. Didnt sleep too well last night so had a lie in today. DH is hoping to go on the boat with DS, I am hoping that DH goes on the boat with DS. !!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think I had two miracles...I was telling my friends how much anxiety I had over the issue and yesterday the nice fellow who raised my fence when I moved here phoned around 9 am. I was groggy from waking up so when he said he would try to turn off the gas for the kitchen stove I agreed tho I hated to have anyone see the clutter all over. So he did that and removed the old stove which was ruined from the roof drain leaking over it. I hated to have the neighbors see that stove not being able to explain how it got that way. Well it was put in the alley and the guy across the alley sells scrap metal so he asked if I was getting rid of it and he took it away right then. Then my friend got his saw and cut up the branches from the tree that fell into my yard from the guy next door's tree. He put two stacks in the alley. And helped me put garbage in the can into the alley for pick up last night. I'm embarrassed that the house is a mess but so relieved he helped me. I invited him for a dinner at a good steak restaurant and he wanted to pay but I treated him tho he protested. Then we drove to see the property he just bought. It's lovely. On my way home I went to Michael's and bought fine yarn for a shell top..rusty red. Anyway, from having a problem I couldn't handle it's done. Two miracles I'd say. Three counting the tree removed.


Well done Jolly. I'm pleased everything went well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, that's me caught up!!
Had a lovely night with my Zumba friends, they cooked a delicious meal for us all and the wine flowed! They are a great crowd and the DHs particularly are very funny and spark well off each other! Didn't get home until 1.30 am!!! Just messing about with bits and pieces today and I must get on with some sewing this afternoon!! Catch you all later, have a good one, love you all lots!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> It's been in the 90's here today and supposed to be hotter over the weekend!
> Hope you had a great day too!


Try to keep cool :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I think I had two miracles...I was telling my friends how much anxiety I had over the issue and yesterday the nice fellow who raised my fence when I moved here phoned around 9 am. I was groggy from waking up so when he said he would try to turn off the gas for the kitchen stove I agreed tho I hated to have anyone see the clutter all over. So he did that and removed the old stove which was ruined from the roof drain leaking over it. I hated to have the neighbors see that stove not being able to explain how it got that way. Well it was put in the alley and the guy across the alley sells scrap metal so he asked if I was getting rid of it and he took it away right then. Then my friend got his saw and cut up the branches from the tree that fell into my yard from the guy next door's tree. He put two stacks in the alley. And helped me put garbage in the can into the alley for pick up last night. I'm embarrassed that the house is a mess but so relieved he helped me. I invited him for a dinner at a good steak restaurant and he wanted to pay but I treated him tho he protested. Then we drove to see the property he just bought. It's lovely. On my way home I went to Michael's and bought fine yarn for a shell top..rusty red. Anyway, from having a problem I couldn't handle it's done. Two miracles I'd say. Three counting the tree removed.


Happy your neighbours helped.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We get the Sunday afternoon boat and I doubt veth much if he will listen :roll:


Hope you have a wonderful time, look forward to photos of your growing GKs.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a lazy cup of coffee before l get up. Spoke to Ds last niht and gs3 is counting the sleeps til we arrive. Will grt the caf packed up today, mainly with books, toys and clothes from DD for the gks and caf parts for DS. I only have a small bag and my crochet! We will have plenty of space to gring back wine.
> 
> Polly, so pleased you got things at your old house sorted, what a relief.
> 
> ...


Glad you have your priorities right with luggage space. It's great that DD can pass on to the rest of the family. Our boys seem to have a communal wardrobe in my spare room. We need to get rid of so much because GS4 will not need it all, plus I would like my space back!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Isn't it lovely playing lady bountiful?!! I am looking forward to doing that when I get to NZ!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Of course you would want to know who beat you, then you could work out any strategies that might be needed 😃😀😅


I just couldn't bear the thought that there was anyone better than I! Pompous little show-off!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I just couldn't bear the thought that there was anyone better than I! Pompous little show-off!!


There really isn't love, no-one could do being our Saxy bertter than you do!!! xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, I was so glad that I was able to get my DD's teacher to listen to me, and took my advice, in the method of teaching he used for her; and I am hoping that the results of my input, for her learning management, is being used for the children who followed her through school, so that their learning experience ce was much better than my daughters' was!


When my youngest was at primary school his teachers would despair because he was so bored that he spent his time gazing out of the window. One said 'he could do whatever he wanted' to which I replied 'he does. Make him want more.' Then one year he had a new teacher. When I went to see her she said' What can I say about Ceawlin. You know what he's like' I thought oh no, here we go again. But she said he was doing so well she was in heaven teaching him. He just drank everything in. She said she 'let him manage her'. I was so sad when he moved into the next class and had a new teacher. He's the one who passed an exam through MIT in his spare time a couple of years ago because it was the only way to get what he wanted to know. He 'plays' with computers, and builds websites for a living.

Looks as if having brilliant offspring is something else we have in common.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: stupid place to leave a bag of beads. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


you mean near June?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went wit Dh this morning but when I came home slept for two hours. I've now taken myself to bed, because my tummy is poorly. It always makes me sleepy. I shall lie and watch my TV.


nature heals best while we are asleep.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My piano keyboard arrived today, not had much time to play with it, but it sounds good.
> 
> good fun with sewing group this korning and then we went for s swim. Did some washing and tried to tell Mr P not to wear anything he wants for holiday.


Good luck with that!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think I had two miracles...I was telling my friends how much anxiety I had over the issue and yesterday the nice fellow who raised my fence when I moved here phoned around 9 am. I was groggy from waking up so when he said he would try to turn off the gas for the kitchen stove I agreed tho I hated to have anyone see the clutter all over. So he did that and removed the old stove which was ruined from the roof drain leaking over it. I hated to have the neighbors see that stove not being able to explain how it got that way. Well it was put in the alley and the guy across the alley sells scrap metal so he asked if I was getting rid of it and he took it away right then. Then my friend got his saw and cut up the branches from the tree that fell into my yard from the guy next door's tree. He put two stacks in the alley. And helped me put garbage in the can into the alley for pick up last night. I'm embarrassed that the house is a mess but so relieved he helped me. I invited him for a dinner at a good steak restaurant and he wanted to pay but I treated him tho he protested. Then we drove to see the property he just bought. It's lovely. On my way home I went to Michael's and bought fine yarn for a shell top..rusty red. Anyway, from having a problem I couldn't handle it's done. Two miracles I'd say. Three counting the tree removed.


It all worked out because that is what you deserve.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Off to Jungle Jims this morning not sure I want to get back in the car but I guess I will had a horrible time getting home from sewing circle last night right when I left a storm hit it was raining so hard and the wind was so strong I could not see the road but had nowhere to pull off till I got to Charlestown then stop for ten minutes to let the worst pass.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls ats sunny and windy. Didnt sleep too well last night so had a lie in today. DH is hoping to go on the boat with DS, I am hoping that DH goes on the boat with DS. !!!!


So are we all, for your sake.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, that's me caught up!!
> Had a lovely night with my Zumba friends, they cooked a delicious meal for us all and the wine flowed! They are a great crowd and the DHs particularly are very funny and spark well off each other! Didn't get home until 1.30 am!!! Just messing about with bits and pieces today and I must get on with some sewing this afternoon!! Catch you all later, have a good one, love you all lots!! xxxxxxxx


love you too!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There really isn't love, no-one could do being our Saxy bertter than you do!!! xxxxxx


OK....... You could read quite a lot into that statement. No-one could do Satan better than he!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Off to Jungle Jims this morning not sure I want to get back in the car but I guess I will had a horrible time getting home from sewing circle last night right when I left a storm hit it was raining so hard and the wind was so strong I could not see the road but had nowhere to pull off till I got to Charlestown then stop for ten minutes to let the worst pass.


I'm sure you were fine. In sunshine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, that's me caught up!!
> Had a lovely night with my Zumba friends, they cooked a delicious meal for us all and the wine flowed! They are a great crowd and the DHs particularly are very funny and spark well off each other! Didn't get home until 1.30 am!!! Just messing about with bits and pieces today and I must get on with some sewing this afternoon!! Catch you all later, have a good one, love you all lots!! xxxxxxxx


Sounds like a wonderful evening, Londy!

We are off in a couple of hours for our annual family summer get together at my younger sister's home down in Olympia. It's usually pretty entertaining and fun to catch up with everyone. Will be 92F down there today (89 or 90F here), so dressing for very warm weather! Hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Off to Jungle Jims this morning not sure I want to get back in the car but I guess I will had a horrible time getting home from sewing circle last night right when I left a storm hit it was raining so hard and the wind was so strong I could not see the road but had nowhere to pull off till I got to Charlestown then stop for ten minutes to let the worst pass.


So glad you made it home safely.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast Erie. The weather is very humid and my joints are letting me know. They are having an event here called Roar on the Shore. It is a 4 day event with motorcyle folks coming in from all over the country. They do ridesand such that raises money for charities, but I am so tired of hearing motorcyles running at all hours. There are thousands of them here.

GS I hope DH also enjoys a day out on the water with DS and that you can nap and feel better soon dear.

Londy your party sounds like it was so much fun.Have a lovely day with your bits and bobs.

Purple have a safe trip and enjoy your visit. Glad you left enough room to bring wine back. I wish you girls had been here yesterday, some lamping needed to occur.

Binky sorry you got caught in such a down pour yesterday, but glad you are all right.

Pam enjoy your get together with your sister and fmily. Wow it sure is nice and warm where you are at.

Saxy, Xiang, Lifeline, Chrissy, Rookie, Polly and Nitzi just sending out big hellos and hoping your day will be filled with lots of fun.

I am going to try to start my homework assignment for the kap today. I have one assignment completed, but need to get to the mittens.Time is just flying by, so I need to move my backside and start getting things done. I went to an lys yesterday and bought more dpns for half price and the prettiest varigated yarn in lavender, teal and cream.Going to try to find a lovely shawl or shawlette pattern to make for DD. Need to get going as DH has dialysis today. Hugs to all with lots of love sent. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Tum has calmed down a little now. I'll probably remain tired for a while. I'm hoping I'll be OK tomorrow. GS2 is 15...All I've done all day is sudoku. DH has not gone out on the boat, he may go later if the wind drops.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls, its a bit cloudy here but getting warmer.
> 
> Susan, tell gs wel, done on the mock results and have fun eith yhe other one.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are out and about but not overdoing.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. GS1 stayed lasst night , and Gs2 is coming home from his geography trip today. He's had dis mock exam results and hes done real good. I'm going to catch up.


Happy to hear Gs2 did so well. You will Have a fun time with them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OK....... You could read quite a lot into that statement. No-one could do Satan better than he!


I wouldn't mind trying, mwahahaha!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls fom sunny and a little bit chilly Erie. At least the sun is shining. I just realized when I was on last evening I wrote out a message and I forgot to send it. Silly me. Nothing much going on here except for the usual stuff.
> 
> Chrissy lovely baby girl and her outfit is so cute. Please show her finished sweater.
> 
> ...


My friend shut it off and the stove is gone but last night on the news I shuddered when they reported a house with the gas shut off exploded and the neighbor said he saw the house raise off the ground. Two men inside we're found and sent to hospital in critical condition. Scary!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Helloo...Its been a good day. GS has cut the 3 lawns for us and DS strimmed the edges. We had lunch then we just got sitting talking, about driving. GS1 is showing no interest in that. I suggested he went with his grandad round our houses near the station yard. Its private land and our access. He made me go too. What a natural. He got the use of the pedals and did some 3/5 point turns. He was really good. I think he might fancy driving now.I hope so....DH has taken him home and GH is going to work on the boat trailer with DS tonight. They hope to go out on Saturday. Sunday is GS2's birthday, he'll be 15. Hes due back from his trip any time now.Its been quite hot today.


My driving teacher told us to think of the dumbest thing the other driver might do and what you might then do. This has helped me avoid accident so many times. Pass it on to your young ones.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and lovely to see you too!!! The fabric shop was wonderful, in fact, our Purple lives very near one of the best shopping towns I have ever seen!!! While we were in the fabric shop, we spotted a big - I mean *massive* clear plastic bag of polystyrene 'beads' for filling bean bags. I remarked that it was silly to leave it there as someone might come along and poke their finger through the bag, whereupon, I demonstrated with my finger. Unfortunately..........it went right through and made hole out of which spewed loads of beads! I looked a Purple, my face must have been a picture but being the naughty little school girl that she is, immediately turned the bag round so the hole was not visible and you couldn't see the spilled beads. Thank you my friend for saving my bacon and thanks for the most lovely, fun, relaxing day, you're a star! xxxxx
> PS, Still thinking about that bag, you might get an SOS before Sunday, :lol: :lol: :lol:


What is the shopping town's name? If I ever come to your country I want to find those stores. It's on my dream list.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't mind trying, mwahahaha!!!


but you're the best at so many nice things.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What is the shopping town's name? If I ever come to your country I want to find those stores. It's on my dream list.


don't worry - we'll find you lots!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I don't think I had mentioned this baby on here. Her dad is my oldest friend's son, we have known each other all our lives. We are all very close so this little one is like one of our family. My friend treat mine likewise.


Relationships like yours are precious. Icing on the family cake.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You know what they say about best friends...it's not the one who comes and bails you out of jail, but it's the one who was in on the caper with you and is sharing the cell with you retelling of the adventure and laughing and enjoying it all over again!


Both are treasures. Reading about the beads incident/accident I'm reminded of the boy with his finger in the holland dike sttory.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Me, naughty, never! I didn't make the hole.
> 
> ps and that was all before we had some wine to drink. :


She was right about the inadequate bag. She Just "experimented scientifically to determine if her premis was accurate.".....In other words "Oops"!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I SAY NOTHING!!!!


I hope the store doesn't read these chats


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all. I've had a lovely time today with DH and MM. We parked by the Themes and walked up to The Anglers at Teddington Lock. We had lunch in the garden and then DH and MM watched boats in and out of the locks while I sat knitting :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> She was right about the inadequate bag. She Just "experimented scientifically to determine if her premis was accurate.".....In other words "Oops"!


 :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Morning (evening Judy) everyone.
> 
> I went to Hever castle, home of Anne Boleyn yesterday


So good to be near that majestic castle..lovely blooms!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: stupid place to leave a bag of beads. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'm imagining the next person who picks up the bag..aaaavvvaaaalllllaaaannnncccchhh!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I've always felt that me backing a horse is the same as tying it's front legs together!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I loved dog races because they would run the opposite way or stop, so funny because the men would go nuts! I always bet number 5 and had just as good a chance to win as those comparing dogs. They don't run them anymore which is kind to the dogs. I rarely won and didnt bet much money but loved watching the folks who were intent on winning. It was just a day out with hub #1. The day the bus driver passed the race track was so funny. The men thought they would bet the first race for guys who didn't go and they wanted to beat the driver up for missing the first race.On the bus I told hub they were going the wrong way but he told me the driver knew better than me. hmmm ...guess not I was the only wife on the bus and there was a lot of beer!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I find the embroidery machines pretty easy to use but then I have had one for about 25 years!! Seriously, I wouldn't go overboard and buy the most expensive, they are usually the ones with the complicated gadgets that you don't really need, especially at first! Mine have all been Janome and I can't praise them highly enough, very easy to use and pretty tough and forgiving!!!


Does each manufacturer make the designs only for their machine or are they universal? I'm glad you have had luck with janomi. They hung up on me twice when I bought a $1000 machine and couldn't find how to drop the feed dogs. I was nice so they had no reason to hang up.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I find the embroidery machines pretty easy to use but then I have had one for about 25 years!! Seriously, I wouldn't go overboard and buy the most expensive, they are usually the ones with the complicated gadgets that you don't really need, especially at first! Mine have all been Janome and I can't praise them highly enough, very easy to use and pretty tough and forgiving!!!


Does each manufacturer make the designs only for their machine or are they universal? I'm glad you have had luck with janomi. They hung up on me twice when I bought a $1000 machine and couldn't find how to drop the feed dogs. I was nice so they had no reason to hang up. I do like the machine I Bought. The store wouldn't let me exchange the unopened machine for the newer one that came out with a knee lift. I'd had mine just a day over a month but was at camp so didn't open it. The newer one was only $200 over the one I'd bought. I won't do business there again and I've been a fabric/gadget junkie for years so they would have benefitted from my good will. Machines hate me so the simpler the better.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> On that same subject, DGS has slight dyslexia but because his teacher understood, having been dyslexic himself, he knew how to help. DD has also been working with him a lot and he got A1 in his band test last week, bless him. I should add that Liv also got a really good end of term report!!


Patricia Palocco the childrens book author i love has dyslexia which was discovered by an observant teacher who got her help. She writes the loveliest books and illustrates them. Limitations are just agrivations to be overcome. My friend has a seeing impaired granddaughter who insists on trying what her sighted classmates do. The teacher didn't want her on the bleachers fearing she might get hurt but her parents urged letting her try and friends helped her and she did just fine. Her sister studies to be an electronic engineer and designed a bike that signals when approaching an object. She got the idea from when her sister rode her bike and had problems with meeting objects in her path like poles. It was a low three wheel bike. I think the device will help wheelchair blind people too. On the whole I've met very capable, talented, kind teachers..just a couple who should improve.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went wit Dh this morning but when I came home slept for two hours. I've now taken myself to bed, because my tummy is poorly. It always makes me sleepy. I shall lie and watch my TV.


You will feel better with rest. Eating saltine crackers help my tummy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What is the shopping town's name? If I ever come to your country I want to find those stores. It's on my dream list.


If you ever make your way over the pond to us (and we really hope you do!), I'm certain that we would take you there! It is called Camberley. Of course, I'm not sure how well it would compare with the lovely shops you have over there!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> She was right about the inadequate bag. She Just "experimented scientifically to determine if her premis was accurate.".....In other words "Oops"!


You got it Polly!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. I've had a lovely time today with DH and MM. We parked by the Themes and walked up to The Anglers at Teddington Lock. We had lunch in the garden and then DH and MM watched boats in and out of the locks while I sat knitting :thumbup:


Sounds idyllic!! I too had a lovely afternoon, met up with Chris and her lovely family and friends, celebrating her DD's birthday with a picnic in a local park and we had a lovely natter while we watched the kids playing. Set off home to do some sewing but on the way got a text asking if we could have the kids for a couple of nights, so here they are!! Hoping to get to the seaside with them tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed for a nice sunny day!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm imagining the next person who picks up the bag..aaaavvvaaaalllllaaaannnncccchhh!!!


Oh yes, I hadn't thought of that, tee-hee!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I loved dog races because they would run the opposite way or stop, so funny because the men would go nuts! I always bet number 5 and had just as good a chance to win as those comparing dogs. They don't run them anymore which is kind to the dogs. I rarely won and didnt bet much money but loved watching the folks who were intent on winning. It was just a day out with hub #1. The day the bus driver passed the race track was so funny. The men thought they would bet the first race for guys who didn't go and they wanted to beat the driver up for missing the first race.On the bus I told hub they were going the wrong way but he told me the driver knew better than me. hmmm ...guess not I was the only wife on the bus and there was a lot of beer!


They still have dog-racing here, in fact we have a track a couple of miles away, it's a nice place to spend an evening, my boss used to take us there for our Christmas treat, nice meal and a bit of fun betting!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Does each manufacturer make the designs only for their machine or are they universal? I'm glad you have had luck with janomi. They hung up on me twice when I bought a $1000 machine and couldn't find how to drop the feed dogs. I was nice so they had no reason to hang up.


Ooooh, that's naughty!! I have software that can change the design to suit any machine!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> My driving teacher told us to think of the dumbest thing the other driver might do and what you might then do. This has helped me avoid accident so many times. Pass it on to your young ones.


So true :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> Relationships like yours are precious. Icing on the family cake.


What a lovely way to it it. I am blessed


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. I've had a lovely time today with DH and MM. We parked by the Themes and walked up to The Anglers at Teddington Lock. We had lunch in the garden and then DH and MM watched boats in and out of the locks while I sat knitting :thumbup:


Lovely wat to spend an afternoon


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've had a wonderful afternoon. Londy has already mentioned she came over & met me in one of our favourite parks. It's my DD's birthday in the week & every year we go on a picnic. Not many of us this year but it was fun. We had 5 little boys & 1 girl, they all went home full of cake & other goodies, very very dirty & very very tired. It was good to introduce Londy to my family & closest friends.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds idyllic!! I too had a lovely afternoon, met up with Chris and her lovely family and friends, celebrating her DD's birthday with a picnic in a local park and we had a lovely natter while we watched the kids playing. Set off home to do some sewing but on the way got a text asking if we could have the kids for a couple of nights, so here they are!! Hoping to get to the seaside with them tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed for a nice sunny day!!!


What a bonus at the end of a lovely day. Enjoy tomorrow even if you don't make it to the coast.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've had a wonderful afternoon. Londy has already mentioned she came over & met me in one of our favourite parks. It's my DD's birthday in the week & every year we go on a picnic. Not many of us this year but it was fun. We had 5 little boys & 1 girl, they all went home full of cake & other goodies, very very dirty & very very tired. It was good to introduce Londy to my family & closest friends.


And what a lovely afternoon you've had too :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds like everyone has been having a good day. We now have the car packed and just a while ago DD skuped us from their holiday in Menorca. They are having a great time.

jist need to sort my craft bag and then I'm good to go. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like everyone has been having a good day. We now have the car packed and just a while ago DD skuped us from their holiday in Menorca. They are having a great time.
> 
> jist need to sort my craft bag and then I'm good to go. Xx


Have a wonderful time, safe journey. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sure you were fine. In sunshine.


Yes we were fine :-D had a really nice day with my family! It is a really nice drive though I was busy knitting the whole way so didn't see much of it :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like everyone has been having a good day. We now have the car packed and just a while ago DD skuped us from their holiday in Menorca. They are having a great time.
> 
> jist need to sort my craft bag and then I'm good to go. Xx


Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you ever make your way over the pond to us (and we really hope you do!), I'm certain that we would take you there! It is called Camberley. Of course, I'm not sure how well it would compare with the lovely shops you have over there!!!


From the places I've seen in your photos I will love the shops...and meeting you all. I'm not a traveler partly due to pets partly due to not traveling much, but I'm wanting to get to your lovely places and meet you all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. I've had a lovely time today with DH and MM. We parked by the Themes and walked up to The Anglers at Teddington Lock. We had lunch in the garden and then DH and MM watched boats in and out of the locks while I sat knitting :thumbup:


Wonderful day!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds idyllic!! I too had a lovely afternoon, met up with Chris and her lovely family and friends, celebrating her DD's birthday with a picnic in a local park and we had a lovely natter while we watched the kids playing. Set off home to do some sewing but on the way got a text asking if we could have the kids for a couple of nights, so here they are!! Hoping to get to the seaside with them tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed for a nice sunny day!!!


That sounds lovely. Enjoy your day with them tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like everyone has been having a good day. We now have the car packed and just a while ago DD skuped us from their holiday in Menorca. They are having a great time.
> 
> jist need to sort my craft bag and then I'm good to go. Xx


Safe travels to you and Mr P. Lots of love to you both.  xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies, am back from a lovely Italian dinner at a more upscale restaurant. Wonderful food and full tummy. Day started out rather crazily. Dressing I put my top onackward, but I did this alo yesterday. We had loaner car taken care of but whe we got to inspection place they said we wouldn't need it as they would have our car ready to go in a half hour. Yea right. An hour and a half later. They will not do this to us again. Then had to take medicine bottle in to dialysis, as the nurse wouldn't believe hubby about who ordered it. I took it in and must admit I was brusque with this nurse. To top it off after I gave her all the info and the bottle to prove who ordered it, she called my hubby as she said she wrote everything down, but hadn't. Needed the phone number of drug store. So that was my morning, plus running errands. I think some days I get no where fast.
> 
> GS hope your tummy is feeling better.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got thru this. Some days are sooo stressful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> From the places I've seen in your photos I will love the shops...and meeting you all. I'm not a traveler partly due to pets partly due to not traveling much, but I'm wanting to get to your lovely places and meet you all.


Hi Polly, we'd love to show you around our little island. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a cup of coffee before l get up. Our boat doesn't leave until this afternoon so we are in no rush this morning. 

Thank you all for your holiday wishes. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a cup of coffee before l get up. Our boat doesn't leave until this afternoon so we are in no rush this morning.
> 
> Thank you all for your holiday wishes. Xx


Happy and safe travels.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. First of all Purple...have a great time. I didnt sleep at all well again last night. I was awake about 2 and was still looking at the clock 3 hrs later. I feel pants today.

Its GS2 birthday today. I shall be ringing him and singing to him. We are going up there this afternoon. I wish I felt more like it. never mind.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny, warm and humid Erie.I'll take it. Going to do soe household chores this morning then watch the Open Golf tournament in Fife Scotland. DH said he would make his famous goulash today so I don't have to cook. Yea. Love that man. Slept like a hibernating bear last night. Felt so good to sleep all night.

Purple wishing you safe travels and a grand time with your family. Will look forward to pictures and chatter from France.

Londy I know you must have had a lovely visit with Chris and her family yesterday. I envy you ladies being able to get together the way you do.We are so spread out here in the states and Canada. Hard to do.

GS hope you start feeling better as the day progresses. Give GS2 our best wishes for a very Happy Birthday.

Lifeline forgot to say I like your new avatar pic. So pretty.What a relaxing day you had with your DH and MM along the Thames yesterday.

Need to go take morning meds. Back a little later. Love to all Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a cup of coffee before l get up. Our boat doesn't leave until this afternoon so we are in no rush this morning.
> 
> Thank you all for your holiday wishes. Xx


enjoy every single moment. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. First of all Purple...have a great time. I didnt sleep at all well again last night. I was awake about 2 and was still looking at the clock 3 hrs later. I feel pants today.
> 
> Its GS2 birthday today. I shall be ringing him and singing to him. We are going up there this afternoon. I wish I felt more like it. never mind.


Hopefully you'll feel better when you get there. There's nothing like a grandchild's hug to make you feel good. Happy birthday Susan's precious grandson 2.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. First of all Purple...have a great time. I didnt sleep at all well again last night. I was awake about 2 and was still looking at the clock 3 hrs later. I feel pants today.
> 
> Its GS2 birthday today. I shall be ringing him and singing to him. We are going up there this afternoon. I wish I felt more like it. never mind.


Sorry you're still not feeling well, Susan. I hope you get to feeling better soon! Happy Birthday to your dear GS2!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from the English Channel. Just having coffee and cake. Blue sea and clear skies. Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from the English Channel. Just having coffee and cake. Blue sea and clear skies. Love and hugs xxxxx


That sounds like perfection, and doesn't even mention anticipation!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. First of all Purple...have a great time. I didnt sleep at all well again last night. I was awake about 2 and was still looking at the clock 3 hrs later. I feel pants today.
> 
> Its GS2 birthday today. I shall be ringing him and singing to him. We are going up there this afternoon. I wish I felt more like it. never mind.


Hope you managed to get into the party mood and I wish your lovely GS2 a very happy birthday, how old? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny, warm and humid Erie.I'll take it. Going to do soe household chores this morning then watch the Open Golf tournament in Fife Scotland. DH said he would make his famous goulash today so I don't have to cook. Yea. Love that man. Slept like a hibernating bear last night. Felt so good to sleep all night.
> 
> Purple wishing you safe travels and a grand time with your family. Will look forward to pictures and chatter from France.
> 
> ...


Hope the rain in Scotland stopped long enough for you to see some golf! Glad you slept better, nothing better for you than a good night sleep!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> From the places I've seen in your photos I will love the shops...and meeting you all. I'm not a traveler partly due to pets partly due to not traveling much, but I'm wanting to get to your lovely places and meet you all.


We would like to meet you too, Polly!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. First of all Purple...have a great time. I didnt sleep at all well again last night. I was awake about 2 and was still looking at the clock 3 hrs later. I feel pants today.
> 
> Its GS2 birthday today. I shall be ringing him and singing to him. We are going up there this afternoon. I wish I felt more like it. never mind.


Sorry you are not feeling to good. Hope seeing & singing to GS made you feel a little better? Hope he had a good day


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from the English Channel. Just having coffee and cake. Blue sea and clear skies. Love and hugs xxxxx


Enjoy, I would :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, we are all just back from a wonderful day at Dymchurch by the sea! The weather has been glorious, although a bit breezy at times. The kids didn't bring any jackets with them so they have spent part of the day wrapped in two of my cardigans that were in the car, they don't care what they look like!! We made sandcastles, had fish and chips for lunch, won a toy cell phone in the arcade and played on the funfair. We are all glowing a bit now from the sun and the sea breeze but what a wonderful day!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, had my add & 2GSs round today as their Daddy has gone out. Enjoyed sitting in the garden with them, such a lovely day. 
Off to sort clothes for my trip away. We go house sitting every summer for a couple of weeks. I'm taking my clothes as they are & ironing when I get there, if I can be bothered. Had one catastrophe I sorted out all my clean washing last weekend & sorted into plastic bags to make it easier to get upstairs. I think my DH forgot to take up the one with all my knickers in ( there were quite a lot, mainly new). Horrible feeling that bag has gone in the rubbish which as been collected! Off knicker shopping tomorrow!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well, we are all just back from a wonderful day at Dymchurch by the sea! The weather has been glorious, although a bit breezy at times. The kids didn't bring any jackets with them so they have spent part of the day wrapped in two of my cardigans that were in the car, they don't care what they look like!! We made sandcastles, had fish and chips for lunch, won a toy cell phone in the arcade and played on the funfair. We are all glowing a bit now from the sun and the sea breeze but what a wonderful day!!


Very envious, love it there, memories of my childhood in a caravan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from the English Channel. Just having coffee and cake. Blue sea and clear skies. Love and hugs xxxxx


Great for your travels.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, we are all just back from a wonderful day at Dymchurch by the sea! The weather has been glorious, although a bit breezy at times. The kids didn't bring any jackets with them so they have spent part of the day wrapped in two of my cardigans that were in the car, they don't care what they look like!! We made sandcastles, had fish and chips for lunch, won a toy cell phone in the arcade and played on the funfair. We are all glowing a bit now from the sun and the sea breeze but what a wonderful day!!


Fabulous day out with them!  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. WE've been to the party and home again now. We left GS2 with his four friends playing basket ball and then ps4 games. They were in their glory. They are big young men. I stood next to GS2 and I was up to his chin. He was the 2nd smallest amongst them all!!!!. Lovely boys, all seemed to be very nice. DS had done a BBQ and they reaslly tucked in. Especially GS2,s other grandad who never stops eating.and hes smsall and certainly not over weight. A very fit person.

Purple will be on her way now, in France. Have a great time. You'll never bekieve this.....I wore a DRESS today, designer of course hahaha. I think the last time I wore a dress was my wedding day......I just fancied one. Mind you, with all this weight on I looked like a telly tubby! Hope you've all had a good day.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you managed to get into the party mood and I wish your lovely GS2 a very happy birthday, how old? xx


15


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, had my add & 2GSs round today as their Daddy has gone out. Enjoyed sitting in the garden with them, such a lovely day.
> Off to sort clothes for my trip away. We go house sitting every summer for a couple of weeks. I'm taking my clothes as they are & ironing when I get there, if I can be bothered. Had one catastrophe I sorted out all my clean washing last weekend & sorted into plastic bags to make it easier to get upstairs. I think my DH forgot to take up the one with all my knickers in ( there were quite a lot, mainly new). Horrible feeling that bag has gone in the rubbish which as been collected! Off knicker shopping tomorrow!


knickerless girls mustnt climb trees!!! :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny, warm and humid Erie.I'll take it. Going to do soe household chores this morning then watch the Open Golf tournament in Fife Scotland. DH said he would make his famous goulash today so I don't have to cook. Yea. Love that man. Slept like a hibernating bear last night. Felt so good to sleep all night.
> 
> Purple wishing you safe travels and a grand time with your family. Will look forward to pictures and chatter from France.
> 
> ...


Oooooh can I join you for goulash, it sounds scrummy. Your DH is one of the best :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, we are all just back from a wonderful day at Dymchurch by the sea! The weather has been glorious, although a bit breezy at times. The kids didn't bring any jackets with them so they have spent part of the day wrapped in two of my cardigans that were in the car, they don't care what they look like!! We made sandcastles, had fish and chips for lunch, won a toy cell phone in the arcade and played on the funfair. We are all glowing a bit now from the sun and the sea breeze but what a wonderful day!!


Delightful :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, had my add & 2GSs round today as their Daddy has gone out. Enjoyed sitting in the garden with them, such a lovely day.
> Off to sort clothes for my trip away. We go house sitting every summer for a couple of weeks. I'm taking my clothes as they are & ironing when I get there, if I can be bothered. Had one catastrophe I sorted out all my clean washing last weekend & sorted into plastic bags to make it easier to get upstairs. I think my DH forgot to take up the one with all my knickers in ( there were quite a lot, mainly new). Horrible feeling that bag has gone in the rubbish which as been collected! Off knicker shopping tomorrow!


Oh dear :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> 15


Happy 15th birthday GS #2 sounds like a great way to have spent his birthday :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just arriving in Caen. Catch you all tomorrow. Je vous aime xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. WE've been to the party and home again now. We left GS2 with his four friends playing basket ball and then ps4 games. They were in their glory. They are big young men. I stood next to GS2 and I was up to his chin. He was the 2nd smallest amongst them all!!!!. Lovely boys, all seemed to be very nice. DS had done a BBQ and they reaslly tucked in. Especially GS2,s other grandad who never stops eating.and hes smsall and certainly not over weight. A very fit person.
> 
> Purple will be on her way now, in France. Have a great time. You'll never bekieve this.....I wore a DRESS today, designer of course hahaha. I think the last time I wore a dress was my wedding day......I just fancied one. Mind you, with all this weight on I looked like a telly tubby! Hope you've all had a good day.....


Sure you poked lovely. Pleased the party went well.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> knickerless girls mustnt climb trees!!! :lol:


I shall remember those words of wisdom, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just arriving in Caen. Catch you all tomorrow. Je vous aime xxx


Enjoy, have a few glasses of rosé for me! Is your family far from Caen?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just arriving in Caen. Catch you all tomorrow. Je vous aime xxx


And to you! xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope the rain in Scotland stopped long enough for you to see some golf! Glad you slept better, nothing better for you than a good night sleep!! xxx


Just got to see the very end for today of the golf tournament. Tomorrow they start here at 6 am for the last day. We will probably start watching about 9 am with our breakfast. Wish I didn't feel so tired all the time, but did feel good to get a good nite's sleep.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from the English Channel. Just having coffee and cake. Blue sea and clear skies. Love and hugs xxxxx


How lovely this all sounds. Hugs back at ya.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, we are all just back from a wonderful day at Dymchurch by the sea! The weather has been glorious, although a bit breezy at times. The kids didn't bring any jackets with them so they have spent part of the day wrapped in two of my cardigans that were in the car, they don't care what they look like!! We made sandcastles, had fish and chips for lunch, won a toy cell phone in the arcade and played on the funfair. We are all glowing a bit now from the sun and the sea breeze but what a wonderful day!!


It looks gorgeous. I love the water and the beach. Know everyone had a wonderful time. Great pic of the DGKs.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, had my add & 2GSs round today as their Daddy has gone out. Enjoyed sitting in the garden with them, such a lovely day.
> Off to sort clothes for my trip away. We go house sitting every summer for a couple of weeks. I'm taking my clothes as they are & ironing when I get there, if I can be bothered. Had one catastrophe I sorted out all my clean washing last weekend & sorted into plastic bags to make it easier to get upstairs. I think my DH forgot to take up the one with all my knickers in ( there were quite a lot, mainly new). Horrible feeling that bag has gone in the rubbish which as been collected! Off knicker shopping tomorrow!


Feel so bad for you dear. Glad that they can easily be replaced.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. WE've been to the party and home again now. We left GS2 with his four friends playing basket ball and then ps4 games. They were in their glory. They are big young men. I stood next to GS2 and I was up to his chin. He was the 2nd smallest amongst them all!!!!. Lovely boys, all seemed to be very nice. DS had done a BBQ and they reaslly tucked in. Especially GS2,s other grandad who never stops eating.and hes smsall and certainly not over weight. A very fit person.
> 
> Purple will be on her way now, in France. Have a great time. You'll never bekieve this.....I wore a DRESS today, designer of course hahaha. I think the last time I wore a dress was my wedding day......I just fancied one. Mind you, with all this weight on I looked like a telly tubby! Hope you've all had a good day.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Susan glad you were able to enjoy yourself at DGS's birthday bash. The boys are certainly growing when you must look up to them. I am sure you did not look like a telly tubby. You are beautiful inside and out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just arriving in Caen. Catch you all tomorrow. Je vous aime xxx


....et tu aussi!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, we are all just back from a wonderful day at Dymchurch by the sea! The weather has been glorious, although a bit breezy at times. The kids didn't bring any jackets with them so they have spent part of the day wrapped in two of my cardigans that were in the car, they don't care what they look like!! We made sandcastles, had fish and chips for lunch, won a toy cell phone in the arcade and played on the funfair. We are all glowing a bit now from the sun and the sea breeze but what a wonderful day!!


Love it! My kind of day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have not accomplished much today went to the store for some dinner stuff and it was soooooo hot it has sucked the will to stay awake right out of me apparently I am so tired, if I can stay awake I am going to knit some more!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy birthday to Gs2!

Today is my aunt phoebe's birthday and tomorrow would have been my sister's birthday and it is another aunt's


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Morning (evening Judy) everyone.
> 
> I went to Hever castle, home of Anne Boleyn yesterday


I think you lot in UK are so fortunate to have such a rich history, right under your feet. Having that would have made the history lessons so much more interesting, especially with an open door for potential excursions to all of the historical buildings dating back through thousands of years. I might have even passed my history. Australia only has a 200 year history.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Morning (evening Judy) everyone.
> 
> I went to Hever castle, home of Anne Boleyn yesterday


I think you lot in UK are so fortunate to have such a rich history, right under your feet. Having that would have made the history lessons so much more interesting, especially with an open door for potential excursions to all of the historical buildings dating back through thousands of years. I might have even passed my history. Australia only has a 200 year history.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning everyone. Its sunny here today. DH has to go and get his hearing aid twiddled with, but I dont think I'll go with him. Tums a bit off and I'm tired. I'll see how I feel in an hour. might just stay home and knit.


I know this might be a couple of days later, but just thought I would make a positive comment on the weather here today. This morning we had beautiful sunshine, but the wind chill factor killed the warmth that we would normally have had. I spent a little time in the sunshine (but out of the wind), spread my woollen jumpers out in the sunshine to dry. I will need to bring them in after lunch, and finish drying them inside. Apart from that, the Antarctic vortex is still very active, and it is very extremely cold. I will be soooooooo happy when it is finished, and Spring or Summer is finally here. Enjoy the remainder of your Northern Summer, incase these weather vortexes continue to happen. We are getting Solar Power next year, then our power bills can be reduced by a very large amount - hopefully to a zero amount bill - that would be really good 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: stupid place to leave a bag of beads. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Very stupid, considering the prankster who were in the vicinity 😈😆😅😂😈 some very wicked pranksters 😂😅


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, good question and in spite of the fact that I worked for an optician for 5 year, I don't know the answer!! I can't believe that was a year ago that you had the drops, my, how time flies!! I am due to have my eyes tested next week and I know I will need new specs but dread the cost when I want to save all my money for NZ!!!!


When do you leave for New Zealand? Are you keeping updated about their weather? The Vortex might head over to New Zealand, after it is finished with Australia💨❄⛄


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I've always felt that me backing a horse is the same as tying it's front legs together!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


😁😂😅😄😃😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> On that same subject, DGS has slight dyslexia but because his teacher understood, having been dyslexic himself, he knew how to help. DD has also been working with him a lot and he got A1 in his band test last week, bless him. I should add that Liv also got a really good end of term report!!


Yes, it is great when the teacher does actually understand the difficulty that the child is experiencing. We had a similar experience with DD5, who was very quiet, and didn't speak much; only when she had something to say. She was at risk of being assigned to a remedial class, as one of her uncles' were, until the put him through an IQ test. Fortunately the children were given a small test, to see where they were best suited to be placed. By the time she got to year 5, her Maths teacher had her help the slower children learn their Maths problems. I didn't agree with her being used to help teach her class mates, the time she had free should have been used to extend her learning experience, by giving her higher levels of the subject. Having said that, she did enjoy helping her class mates, so that extended her in her social interactions, but at almost 24, she is still a loner.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went wit Dh this morning but when I came home slept for two hours. I've now taken myself to bed, because my tummy is poorly. It always makes me sleepy. I shall lie and watch my TV.


I hope you felt much better when you woke the next morning. 💜


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think I had two miracles...I was telling my friends how much anxiety I had over the issue and yesterday the nice fellow who raised my fence when I moved here phoned around 9 am. I was groggy from waking up so when he said he would try to turn off the gas for the kitchen stove I agreed tho I hated to have anyone see the clutter all over. So he did that and removed the old stove which was ruined from the roof drain leaking over it. I hated to have the neighbors see that stove not being able to explain how it got that way. Well it was put in the alley and the guy across the alley sells scrap metal so he asked if I was getting rid of it and he took it away right then. Then my friend got his saw and cut up the branches from the tree that fell into my yard from the guy next door's tree. He put two stacks in the alley. And helped me put garbage in the can into the alley for pick up last night. I'm embarrassed that the house is a mess but so relieved he helped me. I invited him for a dinner at a good steak restaurant and he wanted to pay but I treated him tho he protested. Then we drove to see the property he just bought. It's lovely. On my way home I went to Michael's and bought fine yarn for a shell top..rusty red. Anyway, from having a problem I couldn't handle it's done. Two miracles I'd say. Three counting the tree removed.


That is excellent Jolly, there are some very helpful people in the world. You did indeed have some miraculous events, well done. And you definitely deserved to reward yourself with some new yarn, will you post a photo of the finished item?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm in your boat! My son thinks I'm the only one with yarn stash that grows. I took things out of totes Nd put them in a plastic box. Now I'm looking in the box for things I could easily find in the totes and the area still looks cluttered.


My DH s also "commenting" on my yarn containers in different areas of the house, and also my sewing room - but he will never touch any sewing, or knitting, items of mine, and he knows that the all of my yarns will be used, and I only buy pre-made yarn if I need it now, so that part of my stash will be minimal. If you have an old freezer that no longer works, it would be brilliant for storing your yarns, because they will be safe from any insects, or ceatures, that might infest the yarn.
My yarn vault is a chest freezer, which is no longer needed, but it does still work if we did need it again


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls ats sunny and windy. Didnt sleep too well last night so had a lie in today. DH is hoping to go on the boat with DS, I am hoping that DH goes on the boat with DS. !!!!


Did he go on the boat? I hope you had some woeful you time, and that yu are feeling much better xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oooh, that sounds very naughty to be, be on your guard if you see an offer like that again. Mind you, that drink sounds lovely!!


That would not be a god thing if it wasn't a weak drink, because it could have a disastrous effect on a breath alcohol test, especially if more than one drink was taken.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I just couldn't bear the thought that there was anyone better than I! Pompous little show-off!!


Now Saxy, that is the only way to be, especially when one knows that one is the sharpest tool in ones own tools he'd. Nobody else would be able to match up. Besides, you did both of the tests, the others might only have completed one of them. 😂😀😅😈😇


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> When my youngest was at primary school his teachers would despair because he was so bored that he spent his time gazing out of the window. One said 'he could do whatever he wanted' to which I replied 'he does. Make him want more.' Then one year he had a new teacher. When I went to see her she said' What can I say about Ceawlin. You know what he's like' I thought oh no, here we go again. But she said he was doing so well she was in heaven teaching him. He just drank everything in. She said she 'let him manage her'. I was so sad when he moved into the next class and had a new teacher. He's the one who passed an exam through MIT in his spare time a couple of years ago because it was the only way to get what he wanted to know. He 'plays' with computers, and builds websites for a living.
> 
> Looks as if having brilliant offspring is something else we have in common.


And we aren't so dumb, ourselves 😇
Saxy, I was the one who was daydreaming and looking out of the windows. None of my children did that, in my reports I always got the comment that I could do much better than what I was doing - but none of my teachers ever tried to test my abilities, they just taught from the books. So the students that were having difficulties always struggled, and the children who had higher abilities just floated through, without really gaining very much from their schooling. Back in those days, the students who benefited most from their school years, we're mainly the middle of the road students. 😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Off to Jungle Jims this morning not sure I want to get back in the car but I guess I will had a horrible time getting home from sewing circle last night right when I left a storm hit it was raining so hard and the wind was so strong I could not see the road but had nowhere to pull off till I got to Charlestown then stop for ten minutes to let the worst pass.


After reading this post, I am so glad you got home safely xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a wonderful evening, Londy!
> 
> We are off in a couple of hours for our annual family summer get together at my younger sister's home down in Olympia. It's usually pretty entertaining and fun to catch up with everyone. Will be 92F down there today (89 or 90F here), so dressing for very warm weather! Hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Now those temperatures are my kind of temperatures 🌞


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Tum has calmed down a little now. I'll probably remain tired for a while. I'm hoping I'll be OK tomorrow. GS2 is 15...All I've done all day is sudoku. DH has not gone out on the boat, he may go later if the wind drops.


At least you are resting, so glad you are feeling better too


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, we are all just back from a wonderful day at Dymchurch by the sea! The weather has been glorious, although a bit breezy at times. The kids didn't bring any jackets with them so they have spent part of the day wrapped in two of my cardigans that were in the car, they don't care what they look like!! We made sandcastles, had fish and chips for lunch, won a toy cell phone in the arcade and played on the funfair. We are all glowing a bit now from the sun and the sea breeze but what a wonderful day!!


That is a wonderful photo, there is nothing better than kids enjoying themselves


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, had my add & 2GSs round today as their Daddy has gone out. Enjoyed sitting in the garden with them, such a lovely day.
> Off to sort clothes for my trip away. We go house sitting every summer for a couple of weeks. I'm taking my clothes as they are & ironing when I get there, if I can be bothered. Had one catastrophe I sorted out all my clean washing last weekend & sorted into plastic bags to make it easier to get upstairs. I think my DH forgot to take up the one with all my knickers in ( there were quite a lot, mainly new). Horrible feeling that bag has gone in the rubbish which as been collected! Off knicker shopping tomorrow!


Oh dear, it isn't good to be knicker less ☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Now I am all caught up, I am now going to get a drink, a sandwich and after that, I will do some knitting. Have a wonderful day everyone xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think you lot in UK are so fortunate to have such a rich history, right under your feet. Having that would have made the history lessons so much more interesting, especially with an open door for potential excursions to all of the historical buildings dating back through thousands of years. I might have even passed my history. Australia only has a 200 year history.


We are fortunate, I think I don't always appreciate it being on the doorstep. That was my third visit there and each time I add to my knowledge of history. I especially like the Tudor period which Anne Boleyn was part of.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now I am all caught up, I am now going to get a drink, a sandwich and after that, I will do some knitting. Have a wonderful day everyone xxxx


Hope you enjoyed your day. I'm just having my morning cuppa in bed and catching up on here. I will be off for a shower soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I fel like I've had a good nights sleep. Its a sunny day and S and B today. Ive just thought, that, no matter how much I hate mornings, the first thing I do when Im having my orqnge juice is to talk to all my kp sisters...Love you all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bon jour. Arrived safely just after midnight. Having a lazy day today. Lovely to sed the little ones, they are growing so fast. Will catch up laterxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ho Ho Ho ............ I am only dropping into tell you of my unusual (?), crazy weightloss regime ............. hahanahah .............. I will start at the beginning - recently my daughter was home for a fortnight's break from Adelaide, and we had a wonderful time. When she returned to her home, I decided that I would begin, seriously, to sort out my over weight status.

So first things first, I weighed myself .......... and got a wonderful surprise, in just under 50 days I had dropped *4 kgs *. I had set my weightloss, very sensibly I thought, at 0.5kg a fortnight, which would only have led to a loss of 2kgs , in that time; and I had not even been trying to lose weight, for quite a while.

Now a description of my new regime:-

*"SHAKIN' ALL OVER"*

This is by courtesy of the Essential Tremors. This is interesting, in that only my hands have a visible tremor, and the rest of my body has invisible tremors, I can feel every one of my molecules trembling, and I think this is what is helping my weightloss, bease every thing under my skin is in continuous motion. I am hoping that is what is causing the weightloss, because I haven't recently began training for a marathon run (or anything else for that matter). Anyway, I will be looking at what is happening, as far as the weightloss goes, but I am definitely not worried about this side effect. In fact I am extremely happy about it, if indeed, that is what is happening. 😆😃😅

And now I am going back to my knitting, so that the Dynamic Duo can wear the outfits at least once, this winter. I have almost finished making one jacket, and I did have 2 hats made, but they were too small, so they were tinked.

Have a wonderful derful day, doing whatever you decide on for today.

Purly - I hope you have some time of rest, so that you do not become over tired. I know this is a "Pie in the Sky" hope, but you might get a bit of rest fortune from somewhere.

Jolly - I am hoping that you will be doing something that you really want to do, with very little stress, or worries.

Purple - have a great time, with the French part of your family

Susan - I wish for you to have a day that has no illness 
of the tum, and peace and tranquility.

Nitzi - if you are still on your vacation time, I hope that you are enjoying yourself, and doing things that you want to do

Londy - I would surmise that you would be starting to feel the stirrings of great excitement, and the departure time seems much too far away

My brain has given up, for now. So to those of yo whom I have not mentioned, may you feel on top of the world, and that you can do exactly as you please. I also hope that you are all enjoying some lovely summer weather, although I am not really confident with that last comment, considering where some of you live ☺😐


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon jour. Arrived safely just after midnight. Having a lazy day today. Lovely to sed the little ones, they are growing so fast. Will catch up laterxxx


Glad you got there safely, have a great time!! Xxxx In


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all, just a fly by as I still have the gks, hurrah!!! Hope you are all ok, will catch up laterxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, had my add & 2GSs round today as their Daddy has gone out. Enjoyed sitting in the garden with them, such a lovely day.
> Off to sort clothes for my trip away. We go house sitting every summer for a couple of weeks. I'm taking my clothes as they are & ironing when I get there, if I can be bothered. Had one catastrophe I sorted out all my clean washing last weekend & sorted into plastic bags to make it easier to get upstairs. I think my DH forgot to take up the one with all my knickers in ( there were quite a lot, mainly new). Horrible feeling that bag has gone in the rubbish which as been collected! Off knicker shopping tomorrow!


Now that IS a catastrophe!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And we aren't so dumb, ourselves 😇
> Saxy, I was the one who was daydreaming and looking out of the windows. None of my children did that, in my reports I always got the comment that I could do much better than what I was doing - but none of my teachers ever tried to test my abilities, they just taught from the books. So the students that were having difficulties always struggled, and the children who had higher abilities just floated through, without really gaining very much from their schooling. Back in those days, the students who benefited most from their school years, we're mainly the middle of the road students. 😐


I spent most of my last year in primary school on my own in the public library next door. I was only supervised by the librarian. They gave me exercise books and told me to write a book on something. The only one I remember now was the one on fresh water fishes. I learnt research very early on!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a very dull day here today. It started well though. I managed to get a doctor's appointment! It's in exactly a fortnight's time, but I got one. I was up just after 8 to ring them, and that in itself is a miracle. But I daren't close my eyes, as I could easily drift off.....

Now I have to make sure I don't miss the appointment.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you got there safely, have a great time!! Xxxx


And from me, too, Purple!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I think you lot in UK are so fortunate to have such a rich history, right under your feet. Having that would have made the history lessons so much more interesting, especially with an open door for potential excursions to all of the historical buildings dating back through thousands of years. I might have even passed my history. Australia only has a 200 year history.


I just think that many of us don't really appreciate what we have around us, especially in my part of the world. I can remember a friend coming over from the USA many years ago & I took her around my area, that day really did open my eyes!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I fel like I've had a good nights sleep. Its a sunny day and S and B today. Ive just thought, that, no matter how much I hate mornings, the first thing I do when Im having my orqnge juice is to talk to all my kp sisters...Love you all.


Love you too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Now that IS a catastrophe!


I know still not found them, got a feeling I'm off to M & S tomorrow as I'm off on Thursday for a couple of weeks. At least I can buy some that fir me, I'm pleased to say that some were getting too big!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know still not found them, got a feeling I'm off to M & S tomorrow as I'm off on Thursday for a couple of weeks. At least I can buy some that fir me, I'm pleased to say that some were getting too big!


Yay!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay!!!


What she said, really good news :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a very dull day here today. It started well though. I managed to get a doctor's appointment! It's in exactly a fortnight's time, but I got one. I was up just after 8 to ring them, and that in itself is a miracle. But I daren't close my eyes, as I could easily drift off.....
> 
> Now I have to make sure I don't miss the appointment.


Driving back from Dymchurch yesterday, we encountered a large field filled with military vehicles, I think the sign said War & Peace Revisited. You obviously weren't there though!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Ive been to S and B. They were noiser and more of them this week. We were all on top of each other. SO..... I started a little table. My 4 friends I sit with joined me and we had a brilliant afternoon. We just tagged onto the end of the big table so we weren't anti social. Honestly there just isnt room anymore. I can remember when we were down to about 6! Its only good. Dee (the lady with parkinsons) brought me some chocolates. I cast on and off for her and put her mistakes right. Shes done this before, She appreciates the help. SDhe is so lovely. About my age but has problems. Someone brought her some cottton wool in today in the hanks, Ideal for dish cloths and from about the 1940's. Jane and me have been winding it up for her. We'll do some more for her next week.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know still not found them, got a feeling I'm off to M & S tomorrow as I'm off on Thursday for a couple of weeks. At least I can buy some that fir me, I'm pleased to say that some were getting too big!


That's a good thing!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Ive been to S and B. They were noiser and more of them this week. We were all on top of each other. SO..... I started a little table. My 4 friends I sit with joined me and we had a brilliant afternoon. We just tagged onto the end of the big table so we weren't anti social. Honestly there just isnt room anymore. I can remember when we were down to about 6! Its only good. Dee (the lady with parkinsons) brought me some chocolates. I cast on and off for her and put her mistakes right. Shes done this before, She appreciates the help. SDhe is so lovely. About my age but has problems. Someone brought her some cottton wool in today in the hanks, Ideal for dish cloths and from about the 1940's. Jane and me have been winding it up for her. We'll do some more for her next week.


Sounds like a great day today, Susan!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Ive been to S and B. They were noiser and more of them this week. We were all on top of each other. SO..... I started a little table. My 4 friends I sit with joined me and we had a brilliant afternoon. We just tagged onto the end of the big table so we weren't anti social. Honestly there just isnt room anymore. I can remember when we were down to about 6! Its only good. Dee (the lady with parkinsons) brought me some chocolates. I cast on and off for her and put her mistakes right. Shes done this before, She appreciates the help. SDhe is so lovely. About my age but has problems. Someone brought her some cottton wool in today in the hanks, Ideal for dish cloths and from about the 1940's. Jane and me have been winding it up for her. We'll do some more for her next week.


After the hiccup at the start, it sounds like it ended up being a positive time :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is what I've been working on for ages and finally pushed myself to finish last week. I made it in two pieces so the ends would be the same and grafted them together yesterday afternoon, then blocked it last night.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here is what I've been working on for ages and finally pushed myself to finish last week. I made it in two pieces so the ends would be the same and grafted them together yesterday afternoon, then blocked it last night.


That's so lovely, Rebecca! Did you design it?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Here is what I've been working on for ages and finally pushed myself to finish last week. I made it in two pieces so the ends would be the same and grafted them together yesterday afternoon, then blocked it last night.


That's very nice & I love the colour! Im making a lacy scarf in 2ply yarn at the moment, in between other little projects. Hope my scarf comes out as well as yours.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's so lovely, Rebecca! Did you design it?


Thank you. And yes I did design it


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here is what I've been working on for ages and finally pushed myself to finish last week. I made it in two pieces so the ends would be the same and grafted them together yesterday afternoon, then blocked it last night.


That is lovely!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a good thing!


Well it was time for new ones for sure then!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's very nice & I love the colour! Im making a lacy scarf in 2ply yarn at the moment, in between other little projects. Hope my scarf comes out as well as yours.


Thank you. I'm sure your's will be beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know still not found them, got a feeling I'm off to M & S tomorrow as I'm off on Thursday for a couple of weeks. At least I can buy some that fir me, I'm pleased to say that some were getting too big!


so you need new ones anyway. You don't want them falling down!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is lovely!


Thank you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Driving back from Dymchurch yesterday, we encountered a large field filled with military vehicles, I think the sign said War & Peace Revisited. You obviously weren't there though!!!


No, we used to go every year to the old site, but this one is too dusty.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go and run some errands don't want to move though because it is really hot out there!

Purple so glad that you arrived safely!

Enjoy your day! 
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> so you need new ones anyway. You don't want them falling down!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here is what I've been working on for ages and finally pushed myself to finish last week. I made it in two pieces so the ends would be the same and grafted them together yesterday afternoon, then blocked it last night.


Very nice. I especially like the colour.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have to go and run some errands don't want to move though because it is really hot out there!
> 
> Purple so glad that you arrived safely!
> 
> ...


I'm almost cold here at my desk.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Very nice. I especially like the colour.


Thank you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm almost cold here at my desk.


Sorry you are feeling chill, it's still very humid here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here is what I've been working on for ages and finally pushed myself to finish last week. I made it in two pieces so the ends would be the same and grafted them together yesterday afternoon, then blocked it last night.


That's beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you. And yes I did design it


Well done!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> so you need new ones anyway. You don't want them falling down!


 :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here is what I've been working on for ages and finally pushed myself to finish last week. I made it in two pieces so the ends would be the same and grafted them together yesterday afternoon, then blocked it last night.


Very pretty lifeline. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Very pretty lifeline. :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to my ed girls....night,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It was great spending time with the grandkids this weekend. They are sure growing up.

Ages: 6, 3 and 1. The girls are our son's and the boy is our youngest daughter's. 

I really like the one where they're hand in hand. The girls adore their older cousin and wanted to do everything with him. He was a very good sport about it -- we did give him lots of opportunities to do things by himself too. These pictures were taken at our son's work where they were having a large company picnic. Steak and lobster to eat and lots of activities. There are about 9,000 employees at this campus so it does feel like a university!

The weather cooperated by not raining until it was time to leave -- then it was over by the time we went out on the boat at 3:00 p.m. at our DBIL's cottage about 30 minutes south of where DS lives.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was great spending time with the grandkids this weekend. They are sure growing up.
> 
> Ages: 6, 3 and 1. The girls are our son's and the boy is our youngest daughter's.
> 
> ...


Great pictures Rookie!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Went to Jeff and saw my parents for a little bit today would have been my sisters 49th birthday!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here is my new bag


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bon soir. Had a lovely day not doing much. Eating, drinking wine, skyping wiyh DD, shopping, crocheting, teaching GS3 to speak Cockney, walking down the lane... but not necessarily in that order, oh and it was lovely and hot and sunny. 

Rebecca, love the scarf, Susan glad you had fun today, Londy have fun with the gks, Chris get to Mar&#311;s pdq or l shall call you Nicholas , Rookie lovely photos, Saxy home you are warmer tomorrow, Judi you sound good, don't loose too much weight, Pam, Nitzi, Pearlie, Polly and anyone else l forgot hope everyghing us gojng ok. Love you all lots xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is my new bag


Lovely bag and yummy beans xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Forgot to say LM2 is now smiling at me and blowing raspberries :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Forgot to say LM2 is now smiling at me and blowing raspberries :thumbup:


Yay!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was great spending time with the grandkids this weekend. They are sure growing up.
> 
> Ages: 6, 3 and 1. The girls are our son's and the boy is our youngest daughter's.
> 
> ...


What great photos and so glad you had such a fun weekend.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir. Had a lovely day not doing much. Eating, drinking wine, skyping wiyh DD, shopping, crocheting, teaching GS3 to speak Cockney, walking down the lane... but not necessarily in that order, oh and it was lovely and hot and sunny.
> 
> Rebecca, love the scarf, Susan glad you had fun today, Londy have fun with the gks, Chris get to Marķs pdq or l shall call you Nicholas , Rookie lovely photos, Saxy home you are warmer tomorrow, Judi you sound good, don't loose too much weight, Pam, Nitzi, Pearlie, Polly and anyone else l forgot hope everyghing us gojng ok. Love you all lots xx


Sounds like a fabulous day!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Forgot to say LM2 is now smiling at me and blowing raspberries :thumbup:


Well, thank goodness for that!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

P


RookieRetiree said:


> It was great spending time with the grandkids this weekend. They are sure growing up.
> 
> Ages: 6, 3 and 1. The girls are our son's and the boy is our youngest daughter's.
> 
> ...


How cute are they.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Here is my new bag


Great bag, I do love a great bag? Those beans look delicious!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Forgot to say LM2 is now smiling at me and blowing raspberries :thumbup:


Hoorah! Glad you are having a good time with your family....enjoy


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Great bag, I do love a great bag? Those beans look delicious!


I agree!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Went to Jeff and saw my parents for a little bit today would have been my sisters 49th birthday!


I'm glad you were with your parents today to share memories of your sister. Condolences.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purple - glad you are having a good visit. Can't wait to see more photos.

Binky....love that bag; remind me where you got it; it may be just the perfect size for my next project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad you were with your parents today to share memories of your sister. Condolences.


And from me, too, Lisa.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple - glad you are having a good visit. Can't wait to see more photos.
> 
> Binky....love that bag; remind me where you got it; it may be just the perfect size for my next project.


Joann fabric online and they have coupons usually! I might go back for another it is great how wide it opens with lots of pockets!
It was under there craft storage.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Lisa.


Thank you all so much it has been 15 years since she passed away but feels like yesterday!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Great bag, I do love a great bag? Those beans look delicious!


They were good lightly blanched them then tossed them in a little olive oil and an onion they were soooo good!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Joann fabric online and they have coupons usually! I might go back for another it is great how wide it opens with lots of pockets!
> It was under there craft storage.


I think some of them may even be on sale: I just searched for JanetBasket and many came up including this one and some others that may be in discontinued patterns! Sale + coupon = SCORE

http://www.joann.com/janetbasket-eco-bag-black-red/11362381.html#q=janetbasket&start=12


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They were good lightly blanched them then tossed them in a little olive oil and an onion they were soooo good!


Yum.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think some of them may even be on sale: I just searched for JanetBasket and many came up including this one and some others that may be in discontinued patterns! Sale + coupon = SCORE
> 
> http://www.joann.com/janetbasket-eco-bag-black-red/11362381.html#q=janetbasket&start=12


Well done!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Polly, we'd love to show you around our little island. Xxxx


If my geography classes are accurate your little island is magnificent and I'd love to see it with you. Right now I have the dreaded Mafundsalow as my funny art teacher called it. "my funds are low " but you know I'm not a traveler. Seen little even nearby. Someday I may tho. I'm working on it, if you were with me I know where we would end up...lys?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We would like to meet you too, Polly!


Thank you. I feel like I've met you tho only on here. I think we would be birds of a feather. Speaking of birds does the word "robin" mean anything in your country different than a bird. I'm reading "TheCuckoo's Calling" which takes place in England and the girl blushes when he says he will remember her name is Robin. It's got me confused.just curious.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, we are all just back from a wonderful day at Dymchurch by the sea! The weather has been glorious, although a bit breezy at times. The kids didn't bring any jackets with them so they have spent part of the day wrapped in two of my cardigans that were in the car, they don't care what they look like!! We made sandcastles, had fish and chips for lunch, won a toy cell phone in the arcade and played on the funfair. We are all glowing a bit now from the sun and the sea breeze but what a wonderful day!!


Beautiful picture of a beautiful day! Warm is what,counts. A few years ago my son and his friend's were waiting for a sale so camped out at the store and I had a few afghans so the fellows made use of them. Looked like a,homeless camp. All kinds of chairs and afghans. 
Your young ones look like they are having fun!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, had my add & 2GSs round today as their Daddy has gone out. Enjoyed sitting in the garden with them, such a lovely day.
> Off to sort clothes for my trip away. We go house sitting every summer for a couple of weeks. I'm taking my clothes as they are & ironing when I get there, if I can be bothered. Had one catastrophe I sorted out all my clean washing last weekend & sorted into plastic bags to make it easier to get upstairs. I think my DH forgot to take up the one with all my knickers in ( there were quite a lot, mainly new). Horrible feeling that bag has gone in the rubbish which as been collected! Off knicker shopping tomorrow!


Oh! Hoping it's not gone.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I shall remember those words of wisdom, thank you :thumbup:


And very careful on windy days


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is excellent Jolly, there are some very helpful people in the world. You did indeed have some miraculous events, well done. And you definitely deserved to reward yourself with some new yarn, will you post a photo of the finished item?


If my son can do it. I'm sure I can't. It's watermelon color. I got the pattern free on the iPad. I will see where it came from and you could see what it should look like. I'm 19 inches into the sleeve and 2 inches into the body. I will take it to the knitting group Wednesday and try to continue. I haven't called the gas company yet. I don't like dealing with companys like that. I'm very glad the gas is off, the stove gone, and the tree cut. I had my doctor appointment to,discuss my blood test and mammogram, all,is fine except my cholesterol is 245 a bit high he said. He told me before to,eat,red meat to help my low b12 and now he says don't eat red meat to help my cholesterol. I've been heavy on bacon so I will stop,that.
We had rumbling thunder storm yesterday but today was pleasant.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was great spending time with the grandkids this weekend. They are sure growing up.
> 
> Ages: 6, 3 and 1. The girls are our son's and the boy is our youngest daughter's.
> 
> ...


A lovely day and great pictures :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> If my geography classes are accurate your little island is magnificent and I'd love to see it with you. Right now I have the dreaded Mafundsalow as my funny art teacher called it. "my funds are low " but you know I'm not a traveler. Seen little even nearby. Someday I may tho. I'm working on it, if you were with me I know where we would end up...lys?


We could plan you a tour of Britain visiting lots of lyss! Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Went to Jeff and saw my parents for a little bit today would have been my sisters 49th birthday!


Thinking of you and your family xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is my new bag


Great bag and the beans look yummy. I really should get back to growing some next year.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir. Had a lovely day not doing much. Eating, drinking wine, skyping wiyh DD, shopping, crocheting, teaching GS3 to speak Cockney, walking down the lane... but not necessarily in that order, oh and it was lovely and hot and sunny.
> 
> Rebecca, love the scarf, Susan glad you had fun today, Londy have fun with the gks, Chris get to Marķs pdq or l shall call you Nicholas , Rookie lovely photos, Saxy home you are warmer tomorrow, Judi you sound good, don't loose too much weight, Pam, Nitzi, Pearlie, Polly and anyone else l forgot hope everyghing us gojng ok. Love you all lots xx


Glad you are having a good time. Thanks for the compliments on the scarf


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Forgot to say LM2 is now smiling at me and blowing raspberries :thumbup:


 :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad you are having a good time. Thanks for the compliments on the scarf


Was that the one you were knitting at the pub? Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> If my geography classes are accurate your little island is magnificent and I'd love to see it with you. Right now I have the dreaded Mafundsalow as my funny art teacher called it. "my funds are low " but you know I'm not a traveler. Seen little even nearby. Someday I may tho. I'm working on it, if you were with me I know where we would end up...lys?


There are worse places you could end up visiting :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Was that the one you were knitting at the pub? Xx


It is, I cannot believe it took me so long to do...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We could plan you a tour of Britain visiting lots of lyss! Xx


Good morning. Are you an hour ahead or behind us?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its a bit dull today. I slept ok last night, so will catch up


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was great spending time with the grandkids this weekend. They are sure growing up.
> 
> Ages: 6, 3 and 1. The girls are our son's and the boy is our youngest daughter's.
> 
> ...


lovely photos Rookie. So glad you had a good time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Forgot to say LM2 is now smiling at me and blowing raspberries :thumbup:


And she's only 27 :roll: :roll: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here is what I've been working on for ages and finally pushed myself to finish last week. I made it in two pieces so the ends would be the same and grafted them together yesterday afternoon, then blocked it last night.


Lovely job and very pretty yarn. Is it for you? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> so you need new ones anyway. You don't want them falling down!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off to my ed girls....night,


Give my love to Ed!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was great spending time with the grandkids this weekend. They are sure growing up.
> 
> Ages: 6, 3 and 1. The girls are our son's and the boy is our youngest daughter's.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful family time, nothing quite like it!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Went to Jeff and saw my parents for a little bit today would have been my sisters 49th birthday!


I'm sure your mum and dad were comforted by your being there. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is my new bag


That bag is exactly like mine, lots of pockets inside like that and opens wide - and well I never, you have yarn in it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Forgot to say LM2 is now smiling at me and blowing raspberries :thumbup:


Ask her to blow you one from me!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. I feel like I've met you tho only on here. I think we would be birds of a feather. Speaking of birds does the word "robin" mean anything in your country different than a bird. I'm reading "TheCuckoo's Calling" which takes place in England and the girl blushes when he says he will remember her name is Robin. It's got me confused.just curious.


Doesn't mean anything to me but found this on Google!
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=robin


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon to you all, bit late getting on here today as I had to go and have my eye test. I have gone back to the optician that I used before I worked at Specsavers and found that the senior optometrist from Speccies is now working there! We had a great catch up and over ran my appointment somewhat. The good news is there is no change so my specs can go on for another year or until I have cash to splash!!! I am now off to my sewing room to make mini bean-bags to go under Matt's dad's heels. You may remember me saying he is terminally ill and getting bed sore on his heels so I hope I can make him more comfortable!! Catch you laters! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. Are you an hour ahead or behind us?


Yes I think we are as I have to get up earlier!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bon apres midi, just had lunch, Mr P and gs1 are making a very complicated lego machine. I'm trying to follow a crochet pattern and have only had to undo most of it twice! Mind you did have a glass of rose with my lunch so might not get mych more done.


,


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon apres midi, just had lunch, Mr P and gs1 are making a very complicated lego machine. I'm trying to follow a crochet pattern and have only had to undo most of it twice! Mind you did have a glass of rose with my lunch so might not get mych more done.
> 
> ,


Glad you're having a wonderful time. Lovely view!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely job and very pretty yarn. Is it for you? xxx


Thank you. No not for me.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon to you all, bit late getting on here today as I had to go and have my eye test. I have gone back to the optician that I used before I worked at Specsavers and found that the senior optometrist from Speccies is now working there! We had a great catch up and over ran my appointment somewhat. The good news is there is no change so my specs can go on for another year or until I have cash to splash!!! I am now off to my sewing room to make mini bean-bags to go under Matt's dad's heels. You may remember me saying he is terminally ill and getting bed sore on his heels so I hope I can make him more comfortable!! Catch you laters! xxxxxxxxx


Good news that you don't need a new prescription :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon apres midi, just had lunch, Mr P and gs1 are making a very complicated lego machine. I'm trying to follow a crochet pattern and have only had to undo most of it twice! Mind you did have a glass of rose with my lunch so might not get mych more done.
> 
> ,


Great view, how lovely to have that to look at every day :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London, good news on the catch up with the optometrist and no need for new glasses; more money to spend in NZ.

Purple, sounds like you're having a wonderful time and so is Mr. P. Love the view.

I did order a bag from JoAnns last night once I saw that it was on sale and that I had a 50% off coupon. There were also a couple of bags listed for a $1.99 (mistake?) so I ordered one of each just out of curiosity. 

Time for lots of phone calls today and then off to Hobby Lobby for some cotton yarn for more bibs and to get a painting framed. DD bought the painting for us as a Christmas gift a couple of years ago and the custom framing needed due to it's odd size will cost as much as the painting did. I have a 60% off framing so that should help.

I'm writing up the bib today -- I think I forgot to take photos of the 4 that I took up to DS's. One had kitties duplicate stitched, one had an ice cream cone and one had some tulips. I have two more here one to put a lamb/sheep on it (Shaun the Sheep) and the other to have a bunny or puppy. I hope I remember to take photos.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, so I made the mini bean bags but does anybody have a foolproof method of getting the polystyrene beads into them? I have got quite a few in but the static is making them fly everywhere and I can't get them in tightly enough to make the bag 'solid-ish'! I wish I'd gone for real beans now!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That bag is exactly like mine, lots of pockets inside like that and opens wide - and well I never, you have yarn in it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was surprised by that as well!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, so I made the mini bean bags but does anybody have a foolproof method of getting the polystyrene beads into them? I have got quite a few in but the static is making them fly everywhere and I can't get them in tightly enough to make the bag 'solid-ish'! I wish I'd gone for real beans now!!! xxx


I can't remember how I did mine (I know a lovely shop that sells the polystyrene beans!) I made little bags to rest a camera on, but didn't fill it very full so it squidged about. Perhaps spooning them in.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lazy day today. The boys have playing on the computer and ,l have made this following a pattern. Tada!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lazy day today. The boys have playing on the computer and ,l have made this following a pattern. Tada!


you? following a pattern!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lazy day today. The boys have playing on the computer and ,l have made this following a pattern. Tada!


That's lovely, Purple, and well done following a pattern!  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lazy day today. The boys have playing on the computer and ,l have made this following a pattern. Tada!


Very nice....looks something like I'm going to attempt for a wall decoration around the mounted TV downstairs...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lazy day today. The boys have playing on the computer and ,l have made this following a pattern. Tada!


Oh jolly well done!!! It looks lovely, what a great way to spend an afternoon!! I'm all bean bagged out, did my best and I hope they work!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think some of them may even be on sale: I just searched for JanetBasket and many came up including this one and some others that may be in discontinued patterns! Sale + coupon = SCORE
> 
> http://www.joann.com/janetbasket-eco-bag-black-red/11362381.html#q=janetbasket&start=12


 :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That bag is exactly like mine, lots of pockets inside like that and opens wide - and well I never, you have yarn in it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


How did that get in there :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, so I made the mini bean bags but does anybody have a foolproof method of getting the polystyrene beads into them? I have got quite a few in but the static is making them fly everywhere and I can't get them in tightly enough to make the bag 'solid-ish'! I wish I'd gone for real beans now!!! xxx


Don't know if it would be foolproof but maybe a funnel made of paper or a piece of material(?) maybe


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was surprised by that as well!!!


Well I had to break it in :lol: :lol: didn't want it to get any other ideas!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lazy day today. The boys have playing on the computer and ,l have made this following a pattern. Tada!


Pretty :-D I like the colour combination :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lazy day today. The boys have playing on the computer and ,l have made this following a pattern. Tada!


Wow you did good that is lovely!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh jolly well done!!! It looks lovely, what a great way to spend an afternoon!! I'm all bean bagged out, did my best and I hope they work!!


Well I am sure they will work, that was really a wonderful thing for you to do!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

One pair of my glasses are done so I am off to go and get them.

We had another court date but this time our attorney had to get it continued because she is having surgery the day it was to be, it doesn't seem like it will ever end.....

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Don't know if it would be foolproof but maybe a funnel made of paper or a piece of material(?) maybe


It just sticks to *everything*!! I came indoors from my sewing room and trailed beads all around the house! At least it made me get the vacuum cleaner out!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> One pair of my glasses are done so I am off to go and get them.
> 
> We had another court date but this time our attorney had to get it continued because she is having surgery the day it was to be, it doesn't seem like it will ever end.....
> 
> ...


......everything's going to be all right.......!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. I won a whole $1 and a packet of galaxy chocolate cakes this afternoon at the over 60's. My friend has been getting a new phone. she is 73..and she's like me, dont know the first thing about phones other than texting and phoning. Anyway we thought we'd add my number to it!!! wrong....we got in such a mess! anyway she took it home and worked out what her number was etc and phoned me, now I have her number. I wrote mine down for her..It was the blind, leading the blind this afternoon. I hope you've all had a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I won a whole $1 and a packet of galaxy chocolate cakes this afternoon at the over 60's. My friend has been getting a new phone. she is 73..and she's like me, dont know the first thing about phones other than texting and phoning. Anyway we thought we'd add my number to it!!! wrong....we got in such a mess! anyway she took it home and worked out what her number was etc and phoned me, now I have her number. I wrote mine down for her..It was the blind, leading the blind this afternoon. I hope you've all had a good day.


Hi Susan, congrats on your winnings and beating the phone into submission!!! Had a good day thanks! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi londy...we mighht be looking after the boys for 3-4 days, the kids are talking about going away just the two of them. The boys dont ant to go. so between us the grandparents may be boy sitting. The biys cant wait...I dont think that pleases mam and dad hahahaha. its all just talk at the moment.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you? following a pattern!


It did take several glasses of wine. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice....looks something like I'm going to attempt for a wall decoration around the mounted TV downstairs...


That would be great, Rookie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh jolly well done!!! It looks lovely, what a great way to spend an afternoon!! I'm all bean bagged out, did my best and I hope they work!!


I bet they'll work just fine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ......everything's going to be all right.......!!! xxxxxxxxx


Yes, everything will be all right! xxxxoooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi londy...we mighht be looking after the boys for 3-4 days, the kids are talking about going away just the two of them. The boys dont ant to go. so between us the grandparents may be boy sitting. The biys cant wait...I dont think that pleases mam and dad hahahaha. its all just talk at the moment.


Well, that would be fun and great for your DS and DIL to have a getaway without the boys!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It did take several glasses of wine. Xxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> One pair of my glasses are done so I am off to go and get them.
> 
> We had another court date but this time our attorney had to get it continued because she is having surgery the day it was to be, it doesn't seem like it will ever end.....
> 
> ...


That's sad news, but I'll continue to pray for a wonderful outcome for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think I'll drink any wine when I try my first doily; it's going to be hard enough on 100% brainpower.

Love the idea of you watching the grandkids so your kids can go on a vacation. We've done that when we can. DDIL doesn't let the girls out of her sight too much yet, they have yet to use a sitter other than the grandparents or siblings. I know you'll have fun.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It just sticks to *everything*!! I came indoors from my sewing room and trailed beads all around the house! At least it made me get the vacuum cleaner out!! :lol: :lol:


They do don't they!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We could plan you a tour of Britain visiting lots of lyss! Xx


It's for me to look foreward to. Mostly I'd enjoy your company. But here I am. They worked on the street and it was very congested today. But I did go to Walmart and got a cross stitch book for $1 and a,child's throw to cross stitch for $5. I've done a sleeve and 6 inches of the body of my sweater. Tomorrow I will go to the knitting group. I signed for a sewing class making tops. Next friday. I'm shy so I have to push myself to,join. It must be great to be so near France. What beauty I see in photos.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I won a whole $1 and a packet of galaxy chocolate cakes this afternoon at the over 60's. My friend has been getting a new phone. she is 73..and she's like me, dont know the first thing about phones other than texting and phoning. Anyway we thought we'd add my number to it!!! wrong....we got in such a mess! anyway she took it home and worked out what her number was etc and phoned me, now I have her number. I wrote mine down for her..It was the blind, leading the blind this afternoon. I hope you've all had a good day.


Love your story of the phone, probably because I've been there, done that!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bon jour. Another lovely sunny day. We are all off to the swimming pool this afternoon. But at the moment l am still in bed being run over by tractors and cars by gs3. Gs1 is playing on his computer and LM2 is fast asleep

There was a lovely sunset last night and we sat outside playing cards

Hope you all have a good day. Luv n hugs xxxx.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon jour. Another lovely sunny day. We are all off to the swimming pool this afternoon. But at the moment l am still in bed being run over by tractors and cars by gs3. Gs1 is playing on his computer and LM2 is fast asleep
> 
> There was a lovely sunset last night and we sat outside playing cards
> 
> Hope you all have a good day. Luv n hugs xxxx.


That sounds like a blissful way to start the day. I had stuffed puppies vying for my attention this weekend.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Breakfast time


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Ive got nothing planned today. Had a lazy lie in.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Breakfast time


What a happy photo. Breakfast time looks hectic but fun . Have a nice day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Breakfast time


That's an awesome photo LM#2 is sure growing quickly. Lovely family.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What a happy photo. Breakfast time looks hectic but fun . Have a nice day.


Ditto. Enjoy your day at the pool


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi londy...we mighht be looking after the boys for 3-4 days, the kids are talking about going away just the two of them. The boys dont ant to go. so between us the grandparents may be boy sitting. The biys cant wait...I dont think that pleases mam and dad hahahaha. its all just talk at the moment.


Oooh, fingers crossed! I love having mine, as you know but a couple of days is quite enough!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It did take several glasses of wine. Xxx


I'd never be able to follow anything after a couple of glasses of wine. Well, I might be tempted to follow George Clooney!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's for me to look foreward to. Mostly I'd enjoy your company. But here I am. They worked on the street and it was very congested today. But I did go to Walmart and got a cross stitch book for $1 and a,child's throw to cross stitch for $5. I've done a sleeve and 6 inches of the body of my sweater. Tomorrow I will go to the knitting group. I signed for a sewing class making tops. Next friday. I'm shy so I have to push myself to,join. It must be great to be so near France. What beauty I see in photos.


So good to read that you are going to your craft classes and buying lots of craft stuff, it will keep you out of mischief!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon jour. Another lovely sunny day. We are all off to the swimming pool this afternoon. But at the moment l am still in bed being run over by tractors and cars by gs3. Gs1 is playing on his computer and LM2 is fast asleep
> 
> There was a lovely sunset last night and we sat outside playing cards
> 
> Hope you all have a good day. Luv n hugs xxxx.


Sounds lovely, enjoy the relaxation!! Was I supposed to collect my scissor sharpener on Thursday? I can't remember how we left it but there's no urgency so don't rush back home to post it, lol!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Breakfast time


A lovely picture of beautiful people!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all!! I have been to WW and have stayed the same! Not surprising when I have been doing so much socialising!!! Shortly, I am meeting Jayne, a friend of long-standing from my days in the Post Office. We will be having lunch in her staff canteen! After that, I am going to an extra Zumba class as the local magazine is coming to take pictures of us! After that, my time is my own!
Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I won a whole $1 and a packet of galaxy chocolate cakes this afternoon at the over 60's. My friend has been getting a new phone. she is 73..and she's like me, dont know the first thing about phones other than texting and phoning. Anyway we thought we'd add my number to it!!! wrong....we got in such a mess! anyway she took it home and worked out what her number was etc and phoned me, now I have her number. I wrote mine down for her..It was the blind, leading the blind this afternoon. I hope you've all had a good day.


that's the only way I know to add numbers! Get them to ring me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi londy...we mighht be looking after the boys for 3-4 days, the kids are talking about going away just the two of them. The boys dont ant to go. so between us the grandparents may be boy sitting. The biys cant wait...I dont think that pleases mam and dad hahahaha. its all just talk at the moment.


Blissful exhaustion! 2 grandsons for 3-4 days!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Breakfast time


the sheer bliss of grandparenthood. You all look great. Another picture for the wall.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive got nothing planned today. Had a lazy lie in.


So did I but it wasn't planned. I am so sick of wasted days. Even when I am awake I can't be bothered to do anything.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oooh, fingers crossed! I love having mine, as you know but a couple of days is quite enough!!! xxxx


I think it gets easier as they get older. Susan's are an easier age now. But fun at any age. I love having my boys here. I don't get to see the girls nearly enough.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I am at home, being lazy. Sarah has the midwife today. She is convinced that baby is going to come early as he never keeps still. He's manoeuvring into place she thinks. I'm sure mine all stopped immediately before birth. She still has 3 weeks to go.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:17 am ET and 20'C (68'F) and sunny. No rain expected this week. DD is annoyed because she has to water her vegetable garden every week. We've decided that most of the vines in her mystery garden are pumpkins. They've started to produce little yellow pumpkin-lings. Another vine looks like it may be zucchini. These are all from seeds that were in the compost. The other plants are a mixture of peppers and tomatoes.
We had weird weather yesterday. Monday and Tuesday were 30'c (86'F) with high humidity. All the storms passed us by, but overnight we had a freak storm. At one point one of my thermometers recorded the temperature as 4'C (39'F) and all the humidity in the air rained out. The forecasters had not predicted that rain event at all.
We went for sushi all-you-can-eat yesterday. Both DD and I left still hungry so it wasn't really all we could eat. They kept bringing things to our table that we had not ordered. I guess we should have kept them and ate them. What we did eat was very good.
Today we are supposed to be going to the beach on Lake Ontario. The water in Lake Ontario is very high. There is no beach from Newcastle to Cobourg.
I started a new project just for the beach because it was really simple.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am at home, being lazy. Sarah has the midwife today. She is convinced that baby is going to come early as he never keeps still. He's manoeuvring into place she thinks. I'm sure mine all stopped immediately before birth. She still has 3 weeks to go.


I remember being worried when the babies seemed to stop moving around so much before their births. Doctor said it's them getting into position, but also with the extra baby weight gain the last 4 weeks, they just don't have as much room to roll around as before. I was so worried with the first one when it seemed he stopped rolling around that I went out and picked a bunch of strawberries thinking all that bending and walking would get it started up again. Sure enough, he was born later that night.

Hope all is well with the baby and Mom.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So did I but it wasn't planned. I am so sick of wasted days. Even when I am awake I can't be bothered to do anything.


You should allow yourself to have some lazy days. When you have a full month of them then I would say they might be a problem. Don't think of them as wasted days, think of them as recharge days.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! I have been to WW and have stayed the same! Not surprising when I have been doing so much socialising!!! Shortly, I am meeting Jayne, a friend of long-standing from my days in the Post Office. We will be having lunch in her staff canteen! After that, I am going to an extra Zumba class as the local magazine is coming to take pictures of us! After that, my time is my own!
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxx


Congratulations on staying the same. Enjoy your socializing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'd never be able to follow anything after a couple of glasses of wine. Well, I might be tempted to follow George Clooney!!!!


You should have been in Toronto during the TIFF movie festival. George Clooney was here and a lot of other actors. You could have followed him all over town.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Breakfast time


Breakfast looks very enjoyable. Nice picture.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like a blissful way to start the day. I had stuffed puppies vying for my attention this weekend.


Puppies are fun. My cats would hate me if I brought home a puppy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello all. Another sleepless night last night. I think I just have too much rolling around in my brain. 

The landscapers are finally here to begin the job. It's not their fault, DH kept dragging his feet on that project. I think he's just not able to visualize what he wants nor what I've laid out (with pictures) for him. This was supposed to start last Fall, then this Spring, but at last it's happening. The workers will get the old sunken concrete out and then lay in a properly sloped foundation of sand, etc. as the base for inter-lock bricks which will be the front patio, door stoop, and walkway from garage to the front door. The company that did our back patio 5 years ago is doing the work so we know he's reputable and good. The tree, bush and flower planting will have to wait for the early Fall as our weather is way too hot to put anything in now. But, I'm okay with that; I just feel good that the project has begun. 

It's been looking pretty awful as all the old bushes and plants and ground cover were all removed last Fall in preparation for the work and it's looked very muddy and bleak with all the rain we've had. It looked especially bad these past 2 weeks since DH thought it okay to spray paint door handles, cabinet shelves, etc. on the concrete without papers down first---as he said, afterall that concrete was getting torn out!! Talk about an eye sore!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's for me to look foreward to. Mostly I'd enjoy your company. But here I am. They worked on the street and it was very congested today. But I did go to Walmart and got a cross stitch book for $1 and a,child's throw to cross stitch for $5. I've done a sleeve and 6 inches of the body of my sweater. Tomorrow I will go to the knitting group. I signed for a sewing class making tops. Next friday. I'm shy so I have to push myself to,join. It must be great to be so near France. What beauty I see in photos.


Just get in the door. I'm sure that the class will go well after that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I won a whole $1 and a packet of galaxy chocolate cakes this afternoon at the over 60's. My friend has been getting a new phone. she is 73..and she's like me, dont know the first thing about phones other than texting and phoning. Anyway we thought we'd add my number to it!!! wrong....we got in such a mess! anyway she took it home and worked out what her number was etc and phoned me, now I have her number. I wrote mine down for her..It was the blind, leading the blind this afternoon. I hope you've all had a good day.


You got the phone worked out in the end.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> One pair of my glasses are done so I am off to go and get them.
> 
> We had another court date but this time our attorney had to get it continued because she is having surgery the day it was to be, it doesn't seem like it will ever end.....
> 
> ...


It will end. Just hang on. <hugs>


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> How did that get in there :shock: :roll: :lol:


  :lol:  Like it was always supposed to be in there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lazy day today. The boys have playing on the computer and ,l have made this following a pattern. Tada!


Very pretty.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, so I made the mini bean bags but does anybody have a foolproof method of getting the polystyrene beads into them? I have got quite a few in but the static is making them fly everywhere and I can't get them in tightly enough to make the bag 'solid-ish'! I wish I'd gone for real beans now!!! xxx


The last time that DD and I worked with polystyrene we ended up with it stuck on the walls and ceiling. I guess I'm not the right person to ask ;-)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello all. Another sleepless night last night. I think I just have too much rolling around in my brain.
> 
> The landscapers are finally here to begin the job. It's not their fault, DH kept dragging his feet on that project. I think he's just not able to visualize what he wants nor what I've laid out (with pictures) for him. This was supposed to start last Fall, then this Spring, but at last it's happening. The workers will get the old sunken concrete out and then lay in a properly sloped foundation of sand, etc. as the base for inter-lock bricks which will be the front patio, door stoop, and walkway from garage to the front door. The company that did our back patio 5 years ago is doing the work so we know he's reputable and good. The tree, bush and flower planting will have to wait for the early Fall as our weather is way too hot to put anything in now. But, I'm okay with that; I just feel good that the project has begun.
> 
> It's been looking pretty awful as all the old bushes and plants and ground cover were all removed last Fall in preparation for the work and it's looked very muddy and bleak with all the rain we've had. It looked especially bad these past 2 weeks since DH thought it okay to spray paint door handles, cabinet shelves, etc. on the concrete without papers down first---as he said, afterall that concrete was getting torn out!! Talk about an eye sore!


Construction is never fun. Just keep reminding yourself how nice it will look when it is done.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It sounds like I'm going to the beach now so I'm signing off.
Talk to you soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello all. Another sleepless night last night. I think I just have too much rolling around in my brain.
> 
> The landscapers are finally here to begin the job. It's not their fault, DH kept dragging his feet on that project. I think he's just not able to visualize what he wants nor what I've laid out (with pictures) for him. This was supposed to start last Fall, then this Spring, but at last it's happening. The workers will get the old sunken concrete out and then lay in a properly sloped foundation of sand, etc. as the base for inter-lock bricks which will be the front patio, door stoop, and walkway from garage to the front door. The company that did our back patio 5 years ago is doing the work so we know he's reputable and good. The tree, bush and flower planting will have to wait for the early Fall as our weather is way too hot to put anything in now. But, I'm okay with that; I just feel good that the project has begun.
> 
> It's been looking pretty awful as all the old bushes and plants and ground cover were all removed last Fall in preparation for the work and it's looked very muddy and bleak with all the rain we've had. It looked especially bad these past 2 weeks since DH thought it okay to spray paint door handles, cabinet shelves, etc. on the concrete without papers down first---as he said, afterall that concrete was getting torn out!! Talk about an eye sore!


Once they get started it should be done in a flash. Have you taken pictures for before & after pictures?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like I'm going to the beach now so I'm signing off.
> Talk to you soon.


Enjoy the beach :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's for me to look foreward to. Mostly I'd enjoy your company. But here I am. They worked on the street and it was very congested today. But I did go to Walmart and got a cross stitch book for $1 and a,child's throw to cross stitch for $5. I've done a sleeve and 6 inches of the body of my sweater. Tomorrow I will go to the knitting group. I signed for a sewing class making tops. Next friday. I'm shy so I have to push myself to,join. It must be great to be so near France. What beauty I see in photos.


Good for you, Polly, pushing yourself to participate in these groups and classes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon jour. Another lovely sunny day. We are all off to the swimming pool this afternoon. But at the moment l am still in bed being run over by tractors and cars by gs3. Gs1 is playing on his computer and LM2 is fast asleep
> 
> There was a lovely sunset last night and we sat outside playing cards
> 
> Hope you all have a good day. Luv n hugs xxxx.


So glad you are enjoying your time with the family. We're still having lovely weather here, but thank goodness it has cooled down to the 70s. Much more comfortable. Been for my walk. Will be meeting up with my young friend for coffee in a couple of hours for a visit (minus the children as they have a young woman staying with them who will watch them for a few hours - nice break for Samantha). Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Breakfast time


Great photo!!! Hi to Mr P!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive got nothing planned today. Had a lazy lie in.


Good for you! Enjoy a lazy day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'd never be able to follow anything after a couple of glasses of wine. Well, I might be tempted to follow George Clooney!!!!


Me, too!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! I have been to WW and have stayed the same! Not surprising when I have been doing so much socialising!!! Shortly, I am meeting Jayne, a friend of long-standing from my days in the Post Office. We will be having lunch in her staff canteen! After that, I am going to an extra Zumba class as the local magazine is coming to take pictures of us! After that, my time is my own!
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxx


Good you stayed the same with all the eating out you've been doing!  Have a fun lunch and enjoy (?) the extra Zumba class!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello all. Another sleepless night last night. I think I just have too much rolling around in my brain.
> 
> The landscapers are finally here to begin the job. It's not their fault, DH kept dragging his feet on that project. I think he's just not able to visualize what he wants nor what I've laid out (with pictures) for him. This was supposed to start last Fall, then this Spring, but at last it's happening. The workers will get the old sunken concrete out and then lay in a properly sloped foundation of sand, etc. as the base for inter-lock bricks which will be the front patio, door stoop, and walkway from garage to the front door. The company that did our back patio 5 years ago is doing the work so we know he's reputable and good. The tree, bush and flower planting will have to wait for the early Fall as our weather is way too hot to put anything in now. But, I'm okay with that; I just feel good that the project has begun.
> 
> It's been looking pretty awful as all the old bushes and plants and ground cover were all removed last Fall in preparation for the work and it's looked very muddy and bleak with all the rain we've had. It looked especially bad these past 2 weeks since DH thought it okay to spray paint door handles, cabinet shelves, etc. on the concrete without papers down first---as he said, afterall that concrete was getting torn out!! Talk about an eye sore!


So glad you're project is finally underway, Rookie! You'll be so happy to have progress made and the old stuff all taken away. I say that's typical of a DH to do that sort of thing!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like I'm going to the beach now so I'm signing off.
> Talk to you soon.


Have a great beach day!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:17 am ET and 20'C (68'F) and sunny. No rain expected this week. DD is annoyed because she has to water her vegetable garden every week. We've decided that most of the vines in her mystery garden are pumpkins. They've started to produce little yellow pumpkin-lings. Another vine looks like it may be zucchini. These are all from seeds that were in the compost. The other plants are a mixture of peppers and tomatoes.
> We had weird weather yesterday. Monday and Tuesday were 30'c (86'F) with high humidity. All the storms passed us by, but overnight we had a freak storm. At one point one of my thermometers recorded the temperature as 4'C (39'F) and all the humidity in the air rained out. The forecasters had not predicted that rain event at all.
> We went for sushi all-you-can-eat yesterday. Both DD and I left still hungry so it wasn't really all we could eat. They kept bringing things to our table that we had not ordered. I guess we should have kept them and ate them. What we did eat was very good.
> Today we are supposed to be going to the beach on Lake Ontario. The water in Lake Ontario is very high. There is no beach from Newcastle to Cobourg.
> I started a new project just for the beach because it was really simple.


Hi Nitzi, that weather is strange!! We have just had a lovely downpour so at least the garden has had a bit of a soaking now!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You should have been in Toronto during the TIFF movie festival. George Clooney was here and a lot of other actors. You could have followed him all over town.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello all. Another sleepless night last night. I think I just have too much rolling around in my brain.
> 
> The landscapers are finally here to begin the job. It's not their fault, DH kept dragging his feet on that project. I think he's just not able to visualize what he wants nor what I've laid out (with pictures) for him. This was supposed to start last Fall, then this Spring, but at last it's happening. The workers will get the old sunken concrete out and then lay in a properly sloped foundation of sand, etc. as the base for inter-lock bricks which will be the front patio, door stoop, and walkway from garage to the front door. The company that did our back patio 5 years ago is doing the work so we know he's reputable and good. The tree, bush and flower planting will have to wait for the early Fall as our weather is way too hot to put anything in now. But, I'm okay with that; I just feel good that the project has begun.
> 
> It's been looking pretty awful as all the old bushes and plants and ground cover were all removed last Fall in preparation for the work and it's looked very muddy and bleak with all the rain we've had. It looked especially bad these past 2 weeks since DH thought it okay to spray paint door handles, cabinet shelves, etc. on the concrete without papers down first---as he said, afterall that concrete was getting torn out!! Talk about an eye sore!


Lucky you , getting your 'frontage' sorted out! Dh promised to go out there an dpull the weeds rather than have a paved area but, of course, he hasn't and it is looking awful now. However, I have said I am not touching itand I mean it!!!
:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The last time that DD and I worked with polystyrene we ended up with it stuck on the walls and ceiling.  I guess I'm not the right person to ask ;-)


That makes two of us now then!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good you stayed the same with all the eating out you've been doing!  Have a fun lunch and enjoy (?) the extra Zumba class!


It was fine and good to see my buddies again so soon! However, the photographer didn't appear so I think our instructor is going to have words with him.....!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Breakfast time


Wonderful picture!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'd never be able to follow anything after a couple of glasses of wine. Well, I might be tempted to follow George Clooney!!!!


  :lol: I think I would be tempted to follow Robert Downey Jr.!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like I'm going to the beach now so I'm signing off.
> Talk to you soon.


Have fun at the beach!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am about to go pick up Linky and go to our parents house and then the park DS wants to try and walk 10 miles I told him I would walk the first one but he was on his on for the rest!

Hope you all enjoy whatever is left of your day or night!

Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds lovely, enjoy the relaxation!! Was I supposed to collect my scissor sharpener on Thursday? I can't remember how we left it but there's no urgency so don't rush back home to post it, lol!! xxxx


And l even put them out read! Perhaps it was too much rose. Will post them when l get back


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We went out for lunch down to Sleights which is near Whitby. It was OK but I dont think I'd go again. Then we came home and I knitted all afternoon. The temp has been cold today and showers. We are freezing in the north east. 

Tomorrow DIL has some appointments with the hosp so we will be going up there for about 9am as she is not allowed to drive herself there. Shes had a littler op today so it looks like we'll take her. Then she has an appointement in the afternoon too. So I masy not get on line if I forget to take my i-pad.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am about to go pick up Linky and go to our parents house and then the park DS wants to try and walk 10 miles I told him I would walk the first one but he was on his on for the rest!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy whatever is left of your day or night!
> 
> ...


Hope the walking went well and DS is not on his knees!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And l even put them out read! Perhaps it was too much rose. Will post them when l get back


No such thing as too much Rosé!!! No worries, if I can't use my scissors, I'll use my teeth!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Once they get started it should be done in a flash. Have you taken pictures for before & after pictures?


I have the before when it was nice --- then the during where everything was torn out -- and then will get the after. It's been pretty bleak looking lately.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We went out for lunch down to Sleights which is near Whitby. It was OK but I dont think I'd go again. Then we came home and I knitted all afternoon. The temp has been cold today and showers. We are freezing in the north east.
> 
> Tomorrow DIL has some appointments with the hosp so we will be going up there for about 9am as she is not allowed to drive herself there. Shes had a littler op today so it looks like we'll take her. Then she has an appointement in the afternoon too. So I masy not get on line if I forget to take my i-pad.


Best wishes to your DIL, and now we know you might not be on we won't worry about you xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the before when it was nice --- then the during where everything was torn out -- and then will get the after. It's been pretty bleak looking lately.


Looking forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Nitzi, that weather is strange!! We have just had a lovely downpour so at least the garden has had a bit of a soaking now!!


It's looked very dark here a time or two, but no rain as yet!! I met up with my colleague who I have worked closely with the past nine years, we sat outside, but decided it was too cold and moved inside for our lunch.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

The gift I made for my colleague...

The first two pictures are closest to the true colour


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You should allow yourself to have some lazy days. When you have a full month of them then I would say they might be a problem. Don't think of them as wasted days, think of them as recharge days.


No. I am being lazy; the days are wasted; and I am not remotely recharged. D...... tablets!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> No. I am being lazy; the days are wasted; and I am not remotely recharged. D...... tablets!


Oooh, hope you feel recharged soon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

DH came home at 1330 and asked if I would like to go with him to Gatwick Airport to pick up a trailer for Shoreham Airport, so I went. We went all round the airport in road labelled 'authorised vehicles only' and ended up with just a wire fence between us and the main runway. We should have taken the grandsons! We got the trailer back hitched up to a landrover. It weighed a ton and a half, and tried to swerve at speed. It is an emergency runway lighting set with 30 - 40 nicad battery runway lights. I doubt it will ever be used. Boys' toys! Fun trip out, but we didn't stop for coffee, so not really my scene!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oooh, hope you feel recharged soon.


I'm beginning to think I never will. My Dr is so determined to keep my blood pressure down that he is keeping it artificially low - too low. I should starve myself to lose weight, but DH has just been out shopping and brought back 15 (FIFTEEN!) sugared ring doughnuts because they were cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm beginning to think I never will. My Dr is so determined to keep my blood pressure down that he is keeping it artificially low - too low. I should starve myself to lose weight, but DH has just been out shopping and brought back 15 (FIFTEEN!) sugared ring doughnuts because they were cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fifteen doughnuts is just what you don't need in the house, make them disappear quick....
Liquorice heightens blood pressure


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Fifteen doughnuts is just what you don't need in the house, make them disappear quick....
> Liquorice heightens blood pressure


I don't like liquorice. But I love doughnuts. Where are my grandchildren when I need them?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon apres midi, just had lunch, Mr P and gs1 are making a very complicated lego machine. I'm trying to follow a crochet pattern and have only had to undo most of it twice! Mind you did have a glass of rose with my lunch so might not get mych more done.
> 
> ,


He does live in a beautiful place


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all, I been reading through catching up. Today has been my youngest DD's birthday. I went to get my hair coloured & cut at the saloon where she lives. We had fun while I waited for my colour to take. Then her best friend turned up to surprise her. DH took us all out to lunch. We then all went to my other DD's place where we had cake with candles, of course. The boys had fun playing. I am now finishing getting ready to go away tomorrow. We are going up to Nottinghamshire for nearly 3 weeks, we stay at our relations big house while they go way. It will be us & youngest DD & her family. Next weekend the rest of the family & friend come up. There's going to be about 12 of us, I hope I'm not cooking for them all, hopefully the weather will be good & the men can bar-be-cue! I have plenty of knitting to do & even some cross-stitch which I used to do lots of until my cataracts stopped me. I'll be in touch ! Love to you all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, I been reading through catching up. Today has been my youngest DD's birthday. I went to get my hair coloured & cut at the saloon where she lives. We had fun while I waited for my colour to take. Then her best friend turned up to surprise her. DH took us all out to lunch. We then all went to my other DD's place where we had cake with candles, of course. The boys had fun playing. I am now finishing getting ready to go away tomorrow. We are going up to Nottinghamshire for nearly 3 weeks, we stay at our relations big house while they go way. It will be us & youngest DD & her family. Next weekend the rest of the family & friend come up. There's going to be about 12 of us, I hope I'm not cooking for them all, hopefully the weather will be good & the men can bar-be-cue! I have plenty of knitting to do & even some cross-stitch which I used to do lots of until my cataracts stopped me. I'll be in touch ! Love to you all.


Nice day :thumbup: Happy birthday to your DD.
Have fun away


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lucky you , getting your 'frontage' sorted out! Dh promised to go out there an dpull the weeds rather than have a paved area but, of course, he hasn't and it is looking awful now. However, I have said I am not touching itand I mean it!!!
> :evil: :evil: :evil:


Not a surprise, is it? Stick to your guns, girl!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was fine and good to see my buddies again so soon! However, the photographer didn't appear so I think our instructor is going to have words with him.....!


Oh, oh. Well, at least you got in an extra Zumba session!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Best wishes to your DIL, and now we know you might not be on we won't worry about you xxxxxx


From me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The gift I made for my colleague...
> 
> The first two pictures are closest to the true colour


Great gift!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Nice day :thumbup: Happy birthday to your DD.
> Have fun away


I wish you that, too, and Happy Birthday to your DD.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope the walking went well and DS is not on his knees!!! xxx


 :lol: we never made it to the park because when we got to our parents house our other sister was there so we had a really good visit!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: we never made it to the park because when we got to our parents house our other sister was there so we had a really good visit!


That's even better!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I'm up before the birds and the bees. I have to be at DIL's for 9am. I slept well lats night and I hope you all did.I'll catch up. I may not be on until later. or inbetween appointments!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The gift I made for my colleague...
> 
> The first two pictures are closest to the true colour


Lots of work gone into it and it looks worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, I been reading through catching up. Today has been my youngest DD's birthday. I went to get my hair coloured & cut at the saloon where she lives. We had fun while I waited for my colour to take. Then her best friend turned up to surprise her. DH took us all out to lunch. We then all went to my other DD's place where we had cake with candles, of course. The boys had fun playing. I am now finishing getting ready to go away tomorrow. We are going up to Nottinghamshire for nearly 3 weeks, we stay at our relations big house while they go way. It will be us & youngest DD & her family. Next weekend the rest of the family & friend come up. There's going to be about 12 of us, I hope I'm not cooking for them all, hopefully the weather will be good & the men can bar-be-cue! I have plenty of knitting to do & even some cross-stitch which I used to do lots of until my cataracts stopped me. I'll be in touch ! Love to you all.


Have a great break Chrissy. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a photo of the two latest bibs. I'm nearly done with writing up the pattern and will put it on here for anyone who may want to knit one or more. I'm trying to write up 3 different sizes for 9 mos., 18 mos. and 3 and up. It's really quite tough to put things down in words.

Another night of no sleeping; another storm is coming through and I can feel it in my sinuses. Dr. doesn't have any solutions right now since taking most sinus medicines make me hyper rather than sleepy as they do for many.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: we never made it to the park because when we got to our parents house our other sister was there so we had a really good visit!


Great bonus. Glad you had a good visit


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm up before the birds and the bees. I have to be at DIL's for 9am. I slept well lats night and I hope you all did.I'll catch up. I may not be on until later. or inbetween appointments!!!


Hope all goes well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Lots of work gone into it and it looks worth it. :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the two latest bibs. I'm nearly done with writing up the pattern and will put it on here for anyone who may want to knit one or more. I'm trying to write up 3 different sizes for 9 mos., 18 mos. and 3 and up. It's really quite tough to put things down in words.
> 
> Another night of no sleeping; another storm is coming through and I can feel it in my sinuses. Dr. doesn't have any solutions right now since taking most sinus medicines make me hyper rather than sleepy as they do for many.


Those are lovely.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the two latest bibs. I'm nearly done with writing up the pattern and will put it on here for anyone who may want to knit one or more. I'm trying to write up 3 different sizes for 9 mos., 18 mos. and 3 and up. It's really quite tough to put things down in words.
> 
> Another night of no sleeping; another storm is coming through and I can feel it in my sinuses. Dr. doesn't have any solutions right now since taking most sinus medicines make me hyper rather than sleepy as they do for many.


Don't know what to suggest hun except camomile tea, meditation, relaxation exercises, Bach Flower Remedy's Rescue Remedy Night Time, but I suspect you have tried most of these. Please get help, continued lack of sleep is what started off my deep depression some years back and I wouldn't wish that on anyone!! xxxx PS Love the bibs!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all!! Up early for a doc's appointment for this thirstiness that has been bugging me for ages. Doc said it's not a symptom of diabetes and everything else seems fine. I have to have some blood tests, which is not a bad thing as they will check what my cholesterol is up to, so all is more or less well!! Out for lunch with a friend later and then I must get back to my sewing, I have been very neglectful of late!! Lots of love!x xxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Up early for a doc's appointment for this thirstiness that has been bugging me for ages. Doc said it's not a symptom of diabetes and everything else seems fine. I have to have some blood tests, which is not a bad thing as they will check what my cholesterol is up to, so all is more or less well!! Out for lunch with a friend later and then I must get back to my sewing, I have been very neglectful of late!! Lots of love!x xxxxxxxx


Hope they sort out what's wrong xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The gift I made for my colleague...
> 
> The first two pictures are closest to the true colour


It's been brought very lovingly to my notice that it's not obvious what this is, :-D :-D :-D it's an Origami Bento bag. I am now going in search of a link. http://veryshannon.com/blog/2014/05/sewing-origami-bento-bag-tutorial.html?rq=Bento%20bag


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't know what to suggest hun except camomile tea, meditation, relaxation exercises, Bach Flower Remedy's Rescue Remedy Night Time, but I suspect you have tried most of these. Please get help, continued lack of sleep is what started off my deep depression some years back and I wouldn't wish that on anyone!! xxxx PS Love the bibs!!!


I'm so sorry that lack of sleep dug you into a hole of depression. I sure want to avoid that. I know that I don't allow enough time for a "cure" to work. I'm having blood drawn tomorrow and seeing the Dr. on the 28th for my regular annual check up and Rx review. We'll take it from there. Thanks for your friendly advice.

Our son's family has two cats: a tabby and a dark gray so that's the two kitties on the bib for Moose and Murray.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Up early for a doc's appointment for this thirstiness that has been bugging me for ages. Doc said it's not a symptom of diabetes and everything else seems fine. I have to have some blood tests, which is not a bad thing as they will check what my cholesterol is up to, so all is more or less well!! Out for lunch with a friend later and then I must get back to my sewing, I have been very neglectful of late!! Lots of love!x xxxxxxxx


Did you take any photos of the cushions you were making?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope they sort out what's wrong xxxx


as do I I'm glad it's not diabetes at least.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sorry that lack of sleep dug you into a hole of depression. I sure want to avoid that. I know that I don't allow enough time for a "cure" to work. I'm having blood drawn tomorrow and seeing the Dr. on the 28th for my regular annual check up and Rx review. We'll take it from there. Thanks for your friendly advice.
> 
> Our son's family has two cats: a tabby and a dark gray so that's the two kitties on the bib for Moose and Murray.


Having suffered from lack of sleep for a few years, followed by depression, I am now wondering if the two are related. If so, the amount of sleep I am now getting may be all for the good even though it is driving me crazy. I was once told that every lost hour of sleep had to be made up for eventually. I'm not sure that I have that much time left!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the two latest bibs. I'm nearly done with writing up the pattern and will put it on here for anyone who may want to knit one or more. I'm trying to write up 3 different sizes for 9 mos., 18 mos. and 3 and up. It's really quite tough to put things down in words.
> 
> Another night of no sleeping; another storm is coming through and I can feel it in my sinuses. Dr. doesn't have any solutions right now since taking most sinus medicines make me hyper rather than sleepy as they do for many.


Those are great, Rookie! Sorry you're not sleeping. Wish I had a solution for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope all goes well.


Me, too, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Up early for a doc's appointment for this thirstiness that has been bugging me for ages. Doc said it's not a symptom of diabetes and everything else seems fine. I have to have some blood tests, which is not a bad thing as they will check what my cholesterol is up to, so all is more or less well!! Out for lunch with a friend later and then I must get back to my sewing, I have been very neglectful of late!! Lots of love!x xxxxxxxx


Good it's not diabetes, but curious as to what it is. Enjoy your lunch out. Lots of love back! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Having suffered from lack of sleep for a few years, followed by depression, I am now wondering if the two are related. If so, the amount of sleep I am now getting may be all for the good even though it is driving me crazy. I was once told that every lost hour of sleep had to be made up for eventually. I'm not sure that I have that much time left!!!


I'm hoping that you'll be back in the pink soon; it's hard being on either spectrum of a bad sleep cycle. The people I know who are/were on anti-depression meds sleep a great deal of the time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are some in progress photos of the landscaping. The before photo shows the bushes along the side of the garage, under the front picture window and surrounding the edge of the small patio. This photo was taken about 5 years ago before the bushes suffered from a harsh winter and they became spindly and brown.

The after picture show where the bushes were removed. The photos was taken last fall when we were prepping to start the work, but it got delayed until after the first snowfall and then was delayed again this past Spring. Use your imagination to see that front patio all marked up with spray paint and you can see why I'm so happy that this project is underway.

The "during" photo was taken this morning to show the progress. The sandy areas will be filled in with the brick---it won't be as wide as shown; the area is just to provide the base. The excess sand will be removed and more black dirt put in for the greenery. In my drawing, I have large flowering bushes to go on the garage wall (faces north). I have azaleas, hydraenga, peonies, etc. along with some dwarf grasses and yucca plants in mind to fill in some of the in between spaces. I'll see what I like and take the recommendation of the nursery when we go to buy and put them in this early Fall. The spaces along the front window and surrounding the outside of the patio will have boxwood or burning bush greenery along with some flowering perennials. I also have a hinged privacy screen and some decorative pots that will shield a sitting bench and small table from view of the next door neighbors and the street.

Watch this space for more progress updates.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's been brought very lovingly to my notice that it's not obvious what this is, :-D :-D :-D it's an Origami Bento bag. I am now going in search of a link. http://veryshannon.com/blog/2014/05/sewing-origami-bento-bag-tutorial.html?rq=Bento%20bag


That's a great bag!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some in progress photos of the landscaping. The before photo shows the bushes along the side of the garage, under the front picture window and surrounding the edge of the small patio. This photo was taken about 5 years ago before the bushes suffered from a harsh winter and they became spindly and brown.
> 
> The after picture show where the bushes were removed. The photos was taken last fall when we were prepping to start the work, but it got delayed until after the first snowfall and then was delayed again this past Spring. Use your imagination to see that front patio all marked up with spray paint and you can see why I'm so happy that this project is underway.
> 
> ...


That is going to be wonderful when it's finished, Rookie! I can see why you are looking forward to having this project finished. Looking forward to seeing photos as the work and plantings progress. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's been brought very lovingly to my notice that it's not obvious what this is, :-D :-D :-D it's an Origami Bento bag. I am now going in search of a link. http://veryshannon.com/blog/2014/05/sewing-origami-bento-bag-tutorial.html?rq=Bento%20bag


That's a great idea you did a great job on making it. Looks like a great bag. I ran across a crochet bag (or knitting) kit that's to be sewn; I'll see if I can find it again and post it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's even better!


Yes it was!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's been brought very lovingly to my notice that it's not obvious what this is, :-D :-D :-D it's an Origami Bento bag. I am now going in search of a link. http://veryshannon.com/blog/2014/05/sewing-origami-bento-bag-tutorial.html?rq=Bento%20bag


I was one of those that didn't know what it was but that is really cool!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sorry that lack of sleep dug you into a hole of depression. I sure want to avoid that. I know that I don't allow enough time for a "cure" to work. I'm having blood drawn tomorrow and seeing the Dr. on the 28th for my regular annual check up and Rx review. We'll take it from there. Thanks for your friendly advice.
> 
> Our son's family has two cats: a tabby and a dark gray so that's the two kitties on the bib for Moose and Murray.


I hope they can help you! the bibs are adorable!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I had a little accident this morning backed up into a laundry basket sitting in the floor of the laundry room now I have a big bruise forming on the back of my calf, I knew I should have stayed in bed.

I hope you all are having a great day!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Did you take any photos of the cushions you were making?


Oops, no!! After my visit to the doc, I wandered to the High Street and into the 99p shop where I found a bean-filled neck cushion for.....99p!! I machined two lines down the middle and cut between them and overlocked the edges then made washable fleece covers for them so John now has four cushions! Could have saved myself all that hassle with the bag of polystyrene 'beans'! Anybody want a nearly full bag of polystyrene beans.....?!! :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good it's not diabetes, but curious as to what it is. Enjoy your lunch out. Lots of love back! xxxooo


I had all these tests done almost exactly two years ago and they came up with nothing! However, the doc said that although it may be just me being me, I should have the tests every year just in case so my concern was justified! Just have to drag myself out of bed at silly o'clock tomorrow to go and get the test done before I can eat!! I could never do Ramadan!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had a little accident this morning backed up into a laundry basket sitting in the floor of the laundry room now I have a big bruise forming on the back of my calf, I knew I should have stayed in bed.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this...hope it's not too painful.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some in progress photos of the landscaping. The before photo shows the bushes along the side of the garage, under the front picture window and surrounding the edge of the small patio. This photo was taken about 5 years ago before the bushes suffered from a harsh winter and they became spindly and brown.
> 
> The after picture show where the bushes were removed. The photos was taken last fall when we were prepping to start the work, but it got delayed until after the first snowfall and then was delayed again this past Spring. Use your imagination to see that front patio all marked up with spray paint and you can see why I'm so happy that this project is underway.
> 
> ...


Great pictures and I am just dying to see the end result, partly because i am in a similar situation!! A lotta work!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, no!! After my visit to the doc, I wandered to the High Street and into the 99p shop where I found a bean-filled neck cushion for.....99p!! I machined two lines down the middle and cut between them and overlocked the edges then made washable fleece covers for them so John now has four cushions! Could have saved myself all that hassle with the bag of polystyrene 'beans'! Anybody want a nearly full bag of polystyrene beans.....?!! :lol: :lol: :roll:


I was wondering about the outdoor cushions in bright colors for your daughter. Love the idea of the cushions for John.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had a little accident this morning backed up into a laundry basket sitting in the floor of the laundry room now I have a big bruise forming on the back of my calf, I knew I should have stayed in bed.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day!
> 
> ...


Ooo-ouch!! You need to be fitted with reversing bleepers!! :lol: Hope you're not too sore!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was wondering about the outdoor cushions in bright colors for your daughter. Love the idea of the cushions for John.


Right! No, didn't take pics of them but will get DD to take one when they are all in place!! xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had all these tests done almost exactly two years ago and they came up with nothing! However, the doc said that although it may be just me being me, I should have the tests every year just in case so my concern was justified! Just have to drag myself out of bed at silly o'clock tomorrow to go and get the test done before I can eat!! I could never do Ramadan!!!


I'm planning the same activity for tomorrow so that Dr. has all the results by next Friday. I can walk into his lab that's located downstairs from his office and just sign in and wait for my turn.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm planning the same activity for tomorrow so that Dr. has all the results by next Friday. I can walk into his lab that's located downstairs from his office and just sign in and wait for my turn.


I could have made an appointment at the surgery but I'd rather just turn up at the out-patients dept. at the hospital and, like you, wait my turn, do you have to take a numbered ticket, like I me?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I could have made an appointment at the surgery but I'd rather just turn up at the out-patients dept. at the hospital and, like you, wait my turn, do you have to take a numbered ticket, like I me?


No, there is a log in computer that logs arrival time and pulls up the pertinent paperwork from the doctor so that lab tech has all they need to draw the blood and order the tests. It doesn't bother me, but the Dr. has a lot of older patients and many of them have never logged into a computer.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No, there is a log in computer that logs arrival time and pulls up the pertinent paperwork from the doctor so that lab tech has all they need to draw the blood and order the tests. It doesn't bother me, but the Dr. has a lot of older patients and many of them have never logged into a computer.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: !


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had a little accident this morning backed up into a laundry basket sitting in the floor of the laundry room now I have a big bruise forming on the back of my calf, I knew I should have stayed in bed.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day!
> 
> ...


Oh, no! So sorry. I hope it's not terribly painful. I bruise so easily and seem to have them all over. It gets annoying!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, no!! After my visit to the doc, I wandered to the High Street and into the 99p shop where I found a bean-filled neck cushion for.....99p!! I machined two lines down the middle and cut between them and overlocked the edges then made washable fleece covers for them so John now has four cushions! Could have saved myself all that hassle with the bag of polystyrene 'beans'! Anybody want a nearly full bag of polystyrene beans.....?!! :lol: :lol: :roll:


That's a great find and so clever of you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had all these tests done almost exactly two years ago and they came up with nothing! However, the doc said that although it may be just me being me, I should have the tests every year just in case so my concern was justified! Just have to drag myself out of bed at silly o'clock tomorrow to go and get the test done before I can eat!! I could never do Ramadan!!!


Well, it's always good to be preventative when it comes to these kinds of things! Yes, way too early to get up for a blood test!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No, there is a log in computer that logs arrival time and pulls up the pertinent paperwork from the doctor so that lab tech has all they need to draw the blood and order the tests. It doesn't bother me, but the Dr. has a lot of older patients and many of them have never logged into a computer.


That sounds handy. We can just show up at our doctor's office and they'll do the blood draw there and send it on to the lab. We don't usually have to wait too long.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hoping that you'll be back in the pink soon; it's hard being on either spectrum of a bad sleep cycle. The people I know who are/were on anti-depression meds sleep a great deal of the time.


I can relate to that :|


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some in progress photos of the landscaping. The before photo shows the bushes along the side of the garage, under the front picture window and surrounding the edge of the small patio. This photo was taken about 5 years ago before the bushes suffered from a harsh winter and they became spindly and brown.
> 
> The after picture show where the bushes were removed. The photos was taken last fall when we were prepping to start the work, but it got delayed until after the first snowfall and then was delayed again this past Spring. Use your imagination to see that front patio all marked up with spray paint and you can see why I'm so happy that this project is underway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, it will be interesting to follow the progress with you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a great bag!


Thanks


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a great idea you did a great job on making it. Looks like a great bag. I ran across a crochet bag (or knitting) kit that's to be sewn; I'll see if I can find it again and post it.


Thanks. And I think I've seen the knitted one you refer to


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was one of those that didn't know what it was but that is really cool!


Thanks


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had a little accident this morning backed up into a laundry basket sitting in the floor of the laundry room now I have a big bruise forming on the back of my calf, I knew I should have stayed in bed.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day!
> 
> ...


Ouch, that's not fun. I hope you are taking care of your self and the day turns out better than it started xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a great find and so clever of you!


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooo-ouch!! You need to be fitted with reversing bleepers!! :lol: Hope you're not too sore!! xxx


Maybe a back up camera :lol: :lol: :lol: my knee seems to be what suffered and I keep getting twinges in my big toe......I told you all I am an accident waiting to happen!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks for sharing, it will be interesting to follow the progress with you.


Here's the latest photo. I'm getting anxious now to get some green back in the picture.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest photo. I'm getting anxious now to get some green back in the picture.


Oh, that looks great!  xxxooo


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

The brickwork looks great.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Breakfast time


You are a lovely group! Thanks for the photo.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So good to read that you are going to your craft classes and buying lots of craft stuff, it will keep you out of mischief!!! xxx


Well I managed to get into mischief anyway tonight. My movie group hasn't found a decent movie in weeks so when we saw one listed that was likeD a lot we decided to see it. Had dinner first and got there for many aweful previews which they call trailers. If you see them first and trailers follow things how does that make sense? Well the movie showed more bare bottoms and bed scenes than we could have imagined. The movie is Trainwreck. I left quite soon and asked for my money back which they did nicely. Went to Joann fabric and got a book in tunisian afghans and one on 12 tea cozies. Also some beige pants fabric for the sewing class tomorrow and a bit of tan fabric for a top. I'm thinking I won't be good at sewing because my back hurts if I sit long but I'm going at least this once. My knit sweater is progressing. And I like my mystery book. Just so disappointed in the movie ...I thought that type of film was shown in a porno theater not a nice theater. The other ladies left a bit after I did and went shopping.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Well I managed to get into mischief anyway tonight. My movie group hasn't found a decent movie in weeks so when we saw one listed that was likeD a lot we decided to see it. Had dinner first and got there for many aweful previews which they call trailers. If you see them first and trailers follow things how does that make sense? Well the movie showed more bare bottoms and bed scenes than we could have imagined. The movie is Trainwreck. I left quite soon and asked for my money back which they did nicely. Went to Joann fabric and got a book in tunisian afghans and one on 12 tea cozies. Also some beige pants fabric for the sewing class tomorrow and a bit of tan fabric for a top. I'm thinking I won't be good at sewing because my back hurts if I sit long but I'm going at least this once. My knit sweater is progressing. And I like my mystery book. Just so disappointed in the movie ...I thought that type of film was shown in a porno theater not a nice theater. The other ladies left a bit after I did and went shopping.


Sorry to hear about the poor movie :thumbdown: I hope you have more success next time.

And I hope your back holds out for the sewing class, I think I would like to do some sort of classes


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest photo. I'm getting anxious now to get some green back in the picture.


It's looking great, but I understand the desire for some greenery


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest photo. I'm getting anxious now to get some green back in the picture.


Wow, that is gorgeous, I would love that effect for my front garden! Did your DH do it?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, grey and drizzley here in London today but the garden needs a lot more rain! Didn't get my bloods done cos although I was up really early and decided to walk to the hospital, I was halfway there when I realised that I was chewing gum, not allowed for a fasting blood test, lol! There's no hope, is there?! Will try again on Monday! Off for a cuppa with Jill now, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Well I managed to get into mischief anyway tonight. My movie group hasn't found a decent movie in weeks so when we saw one listed that was likeD a lot we decided to see it. Had dinner first and got there for many aweful previews which they call trailers. If you see them first and trailers follow things how does that make sense? Well the movie showed more bare bottoms and bed scenes than we could have imagined. The movie is Trainwreck. I left quite soon and asked for my money back which they did nicely. Went to Joann fabric and got a book in tunisian afghans and one on 12 tea cozies. Also some beige pants fabric for the sewing class tomorrow and a bit of tan fabric for a top. I'm thinking I won't be good at sewing because my back hurts if I sit long but I'm going at least this once. My knit sweater is progressing. And I like my mystery book. Just so disappointed in the movie ...I thought that type of film was shown in a porno theater not a nice theater. The other ladies left a bit after I did and went shopping.


Oh dear, think I shall be giving that film a miss too! Was reading about bad backs in my magazine this morning and it said you should get up and walk around for two minutes every half hour. You'll be fine, go and enjoy yourself! Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. What a day yesterday was. Hanging round hospitals all day.Never mind its done now. I'm tired with just waiting. Then by the time DS csme in from work and we all fed I just came in form there and went to bed. I intend to do my own thing today...Don know what that is yet, It could be a quiet day. DH is in a moody again. not speaking at all. Can you honestly believe this of a 68 yr old man? It so gets on my nerves. Thayts enough moaning.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was one of those that didn't know what it was but that is really cool!


I was one too...Its lovely, but it was before too :thumbup: I thought you stood a bottle of wine in it :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, grey and drizzley here in London today but the garden needs a lot more rain! Didn't get my bloods done cos although I was up really early and decided to walk to the hospital, I was halfway there when I realised that I was chewing gum, not allowed for a fasting blood test, lol! There's no hope, is there?! Will try again on Monday! Off for a cuppa with Jill now, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxx


O-oh. Hope you remember not to chew gum Monday :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I was one too...Its lovely, but it was before too :thumbup: I thought you stood a bottle of wine in it :roll:


Maybe I should make more and add wine to it :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:



> O-oh. Hope you remember not to chew gum Monday :roll:


Yes indeedy!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. We're expecting rain later today (but not sure how much - we really need a lot and I don't think we'll be getting that over the next few days, but we are having cooler weather so that's a good thing). Getting ready for my walk and then I'll come back and do some chores around the house and probably some grocery shopping before I settle down to some knitting. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the two latest bibs. I'm nearly done with writing up the pattern and will put it on here for anyone who may want to knit one or more. I'm trying to write up 3 different sizes for 9 mos., 18 mos. and 3 and up. It's really quite tough to put things down in words.
> 
> Another night of no sleeping; another storm is coming through and I can feel it in my sinuses. Dr. doesn't have any solutions right now since taking most sinus medicines make me hyper rather than sleepy as they do for many.


I'm thinking of making some for my new GS so would love a copy of your pattern! I like the one with characters


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Up early for a doc's appointment for this thirstiness that has been bugging me for ages. Doc said it's not a symptom of diabetes and everything else seems fine. I have to have some blood tests, which is not a bad thing as they will check what my cholesterol is up to, so all is more or less well!! Out for lunch with a friend later and then I must get back to my sewing, I have been very neglectful of late!! Lots of love!x xxxxxxxx


Hopefully the blood tests will all come back ok. Personally if you are thirsty drink more wine


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some in progress photos of the landscaping. The before photo shows the bushes along the side of the garage, under the front picture window and surrounding the edge of the small patio. This photo was taken about 5 years ago before the bushes suffered from a harsh winter and they became spindly and brown.
> 
> The after picture show where the bushes were removed. The photos was taken last fall when we were prepping to start the work, but it got delayed until after the first snowfall and then was delayed again this past Spring. Use your imagination to see that front patio all marked up with spray paint and you can see why I'm so happy that this project is underway.
> 
> ...


Looking goo!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're expecting rain later today (but not sure how much - we really need a lot and I don't think we'll be getting that over the next few days, but we are having cooler weather so that's a good thing). Getting ready for my walk and then I'll come back and do some chores around the house and probably some grocery shopping before I settle down to some knitting. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Raining hard here which is putting me off paddling down to my sewing room, where I have many jobs waiting for me!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Really like that bag I think I shall have to try that when I get home.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Really like that bag I think I shall have to try that when I get home.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hopefully the blood tests will all come back ok. Personally if you are thirsty drink more wine


Haha, which makes me thirstier so I will drink more wine, and so on.....sho hriei broifja- hic!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oops, no!! After my visit to the doc, I wandered to the High Street and into the 99p shop where I found a bean-filled neck cushion for.....99p!! I machined two lines down the middle and cut between them and overlocked the edges then made washable fleece covers for them so John now has four cushions! Could have saved myself all that hassle with the bag of polystyrene 'beans'! Anybody want a nearly full bag of polystyrene beans.....?!! :lol: :lol: :roll:


I know where you can buy one, with a hole in :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, just caught up. I'm relaxing at DH's cousins house. Just been to the nearest shop for bits, it's about 4miles away, had to make a list! My GS is having a great time. He's been out feeding all the animals this morning & has made friends with all their dogs, thank goodness. When we came here with his mum for the first time(30 years ago). She was so terrified of the cars she stopped in the car for hours! The weather is really horrible, dull & rainy, hope that soon improves or I shall have to wear the one jumper I brought or layer up T shirts! Have a good rest of the day all, I'm off to knit, cause I can!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We're expecting rain later today (but not sure how much - we really need a lot and I don't think we'll be getting that over the next few days, but we are having cooler weather so that's a good thing). Getting ready for my walk and then I'll come back and do some chores around the house and probably some grocery shopping before I settle down to some knitting. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


We're getting a lot of rain today :-( but the ground does need it! I've done the grocery shopping so DH doesn't need to help later...we normally go together after the evening meal, but that doesn't feel fair as he's at work and I'm not.
Enjoy your walk


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, just caught up. I'm relaxing at DH's cousins house. Just been to the nearest shop for bits, it's about 4miles away, had to make a list! My GS is having a great time. He's been out feeding all the animals this morning & has made friends with all their dogs, thank goodness. When we came here with his mum for the first time(30 years ago). She was so terrified of the cars she stopped in the car for hours! The weather is really horrible, dull & rainy, hope that soon improves or I shall have to wear the one jumper I brought or layer up T shirts! Have a good rest of the day all, I'm off to knit, cause I can!


Enjoy your time there Chris.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I can relate to that :|


I hit a real low today. I was woken up at around 10.00, but went straight back to sleep until....NOON! Then awoke from a dream in which I had just announced that I was tired! This is getting ridiculous. We don't go to bed until midnight, and last night I didn't sleep until about 02.00, but even so who need ten hours sleep every day? If 8 hours is normal I am losing 2 hours a day of my life , which equals over a month each year.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Maybe a back up camera :lol: :lol: :lol: my knee seems to be what suffered and I keep getting twinges in my big toe......I told you all I am an accident waiting to happen!


Well please be more careful. You are precious you know, and not only to us.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest photo. I'm getting anxious now to get some green back in the picture.


That is looking good. A great piece of work.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

StellaK said:


> The brickwork looks great.


Hello Stella; welcome to Connections!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I forgot I'm not eating cheese at the moment and ate one and half slices of pizza :-( in the three weeks I've abstained from cheese I've had one headache and that was after eating a mouthful of cheese on shepherds pie. Up until then I'd been getting at least 3 headaches a week! It's amazing what contains cheese....I am really missing it


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Well I managed to get into mischief anyway tonight. My movie group hasn't found a decent movie in weeks so when we saw one listed that was likeD a lot we decided to see it. Had dinner first and got there for many aweful previews which they call trailers. If you see them first and trailers follow things how does that make sense? Well the movie showed more bare bottoms and bed scenes than we could have imagined. The movie is Trainwreck. I left quite soon and asked for my money back which they did nicely. Went to Joann fabric and got a book in tunisian afghans and one on 12 tea cozies. Also some beige pants fabric for the sewing class tomorrow and a bit of tan fabric for a top. I'm thinking I won't be good at sewing because my back hurts if I sit long but I'm going at least this once. My knit sweater is progressing. And I like my mystery book. Just so disappointed in the movie ...I thought that type of film was shown in a porno theater not a nice theater. The other ladies left a bit after I did and went shopping.


I think you actually got OUT of mischief! Well done for walking out. What has naked butts to do with trainwrecks? You did much better with your shopping. I hope the pants and top work out for you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, grey and drizzley here in London today but the garden needs a lot more rain! Didn't get my bloods done cos although I was up really early and decided to walk to the hospital, I was halfway there when I realised that I was chewing gum, not allowed for a fasting blood test, lol! There's no hope, is there?! Will try again on Monday! Off for a cuppa with Jill now, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxx


OH June. What are we to do with you. Gum didn't stop you being hungry and now you have yo do it all again. I'll bet you enjoyed that cuppa though!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know where you can buy one, with a hole in :thumbup:


Hahaha, you are so funny!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, just caught up. I'm relaxing at DH's cousins house. Just been to the nearest shop for bits, it's about 4miles away, had to make a list! My GS is having a great time. He's been out feeding all the animals this morning & has made friends with all their dogs, thank goodness. When we came here with his mum for the first time(30 years ago). She was so terrified of the cars she stopped in the car for hours! The weather is really horrible, dull & rainy, hope that soon improves or I shall have to wear the one jumper I brought or layer up T shirts! Have a good rest of the day all, I'm off to knit, cause I can!


Sounds great! What are we like in this country? We went to Dymchurch on Sunday, as you know and the kids had no coats! It was lovely and sunny but breezy and they finished up wrapped in my cardigans which I threw in the car at the last minute!! Stay warm and enjoy your knitting - cos you can!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. What a day yesterday was. Hanging round hospitals all day.Never mind its done now. I'm tired with just waiting. Then by the time DS csme in from work and we all fed I just came in form there and went to bed. I intend to do my own thing today...Don know what that is yet, It could be a quiet day. DH is in a moody again. not speaking at all. Can you honestly believe this of a 68 yr old man? It so gets on my nerves. Thayts enough moaning.


Yes I can as my 68 year old does the same. Isn't it strange how everything is my fault. I really should look after him better. He deserves so much more (like a kick up the backside?)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Maybe I should make more and add wine to it :XD:


No, drink the wine.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hit a real low today. I was woken up at around 10.00, but went straight back to sleep until....NOON! Then awoke from a dream in which I had just announced that I was tired! This is getting ridiculous. We don't go to bed until midnight, and last night I didn't sleep until about 02.00, but even so who need ten hours sleep every day? If 8 hours is normal I am losing 2 hours a day of my life , which equals over a month each year.


I think you and Rookie need to get together!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hopefully the blood tests will all come back ok. Personally if you are thirsty drink more wine


Wine makes you thirstier. June?...!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I forgot I'm not eating cheese at the moment and ate one and half slices of pizza :-( in the three weeks I've abstained from cheese I've had one headache and that was after eating a mouthful of cheese on shepherds pie. Up until then I'd been getting at least 3 headaches a week! It's amazing what contains cheese....I am really missing it


I know cheese is supposed to be the chief culprit for migraine but nobody knows why! I think you've proved the point though, leave it alone!!! I wonder if veggie cheese would be the same?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think you and Rookie need to get together!!!!


if only life worked that way! Mind you I would love to get together with Rookie anyway!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It hasn't stopped raining here today. We were supposed to be watching Shakespeare on the downs tonight. Guess we'll be going tomorrow instead. The roses need the rain, so no complaints.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know cheese is supposed to be the chief culprit for migraine but nobody knows why! I think you've proved the point though, leave it alone!!! I wonder if veggie cheese would be the same?


Maybe I will pluck up courage to try it if someone can really convince me I won't notice the difference :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It hasn't stopped raining here today. We were supposed to be watching Shakespeare on the downs tonight. Guess we'll be going tomorrow instead. The roses need the rain, so no complaints.


Such a shame as Shakespeare on the Downs sounds like a great night out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OH June. What are we to do with you. Gum didn't stop you being hungry and now you have yo do it all again. I'll bet you enjoyed that cuppa though!


The gum was to freshen my breath as I didn't have time to clean my teeth too thoroughly, I don't even like the stuff and it always makes me hungry cos my tum thinks "Hey, she's chewing, get ready for a delivery"! 
Yes I did enjoy the cuppa and a two and a half hour chat with Jill, came away with a big - I mean massive - box of buttons form her friend who is moving! Anyone need any buttons, I have a few!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> if only life worked that way! Mind you I would love to get together with Rookie anyway!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It hasn't stopped raining here today. We were supposed to be watching Shakespeare on the downs tonight. Guess we'll be going tomorrow instead. The roses need the rain, so no complaints.


What a shame, it's much the same here!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Maybe I will pluck up courage to try it if someone can really convince me I won't notice the difference :XD:


Somehow I don't think it would, as chocolate is the next greatest culprit and is from vegetation.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Such a shame as Shakespeare on the Downs sounds like a great night out.


It is, and we get in for free because they borrow our urns, tables and gazebos. I'm looking forward to tomorrow night and will risk the showers. Nothing stops them; they are brilliant players. It rained and thundered during Julius Caesar last year.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Somehow I don't think it would, as chocolate is the next greatest culprit and is from vegetation.


Fortunately chocolate doesn't appear to affect me, I've continued eating it the last three weeks.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The gum was to freshen my breath as I didn't have time to clean my teeth too thoroughly, I don't even like the stuff and it always makes me hungry cos my tum thinks "Hey, she's chewing, get ready for a delivery"!
> Yes I did enjoy the cuppa and a two and a half hour chat with Jill, came away with a big - I mean massive - box of buttons form her friend who is moving! Anyone need any buttons, I have a few!!


Looks like my Mum's old button box. I wonder what happened to that? Maybe my brother still has it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It is, and we get in for free because they borrow our urns, tables and gazebos. I'm looking forward to tomorrow night and will risk the showers. Nothing stops them; they are brilliant players. It rained and thundered during Julius Caesar last year.


Wow, enjoy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Fortunately chocolate doesn't appear to affect me, I've continued eating it the last three weeks.


that's a relief! It was chocolate that gave my migraines in my twenties.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The gum was to freshen my breath as I didn't have time to clean my teeth too thoroughly, I don't even like the stuff and it always makes me hungry cos my tum thinks "Hey, she's chewing, get ready for a delivery"!
> Yes I did enjoy the cuppa and a two and a half hour chat with Jill, came away with a big - I mean massive - box of buttons form her friend who is moving! Anyone need any buttons, I have a few!!


Thanks for the offer but I already have two other button collections besides my own, unless there are some out of the ordinary buttons in there..there again you will probably want those ;-)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Fortunately chocolate doesn't appear to affect me, I've continued eating it the last three weeks.


...instead of cheese?! I'm getting visions of a chocolate and pickle sandwich!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Looks like my Mum's old button box. I wonder what happened to that? Maybe my brother still has it.


I think it was Jill's friends mum's old button box! My mum ditched too much of her old stuff when she moved into sheltered housing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the offer but I already have two other button collections besides my own, unless there are some out of the ordinary buttons in there..there again you will probably want those ;-)


Not necessarily, I will bring you a selection the next time we meet!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not necessarily, I will bring you a selection the next time we meet!! xxx


I could be there too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I could be there too!


Then I shall bring you a selection too, if you like?!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Then I shall bring you a selection too, if you like?!


bring whatever you like as long as you are there!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Raining hard here which is putting me off paddling down to my sewing room, where I have many jobs waiting for me!!! xxxxxxx


I don't blame you a bit! I'd stay inside and knit!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, which makes me thirstier so I will drink more wine, and so on.....sho hriei broifja- hic!!!


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, just caught up. I'm relaxing at DH's cousins house. Just been to the nearest shop for bits, it's about 4miles away, had to make a list! My GS is having a great time. He's been out feeding all the animals this morning & has made friends with all their dogs, thank goodness. When we came here with his mum for the first time(30 years ago). She was so terrified of the cars she stopped in the car for hours! The weather is really horrible, dull & rainy, hope that soon improves or I shall have to wear the one jumper I brought or layer up T shirts! Have a good rest of the day all, I'm off to knit, cause I can!


That sounds really lovely in spite of the dull weather you're having! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We're getting a lot of rain today :-( but the ground does need it! I've done the grocery shopping so DH doesn't need to help later...we normally go together after the evening meal, but that doesn't feel fair as he's at work and I'm not.
> Enjoy your walk


Walk was good. I usually do our grocery shopping but once in awhile Mr. Ric will join me. Always good to get it done and out of the way for the week!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hit a real low today. I was woken up at around 10.00, but went straight back to sleep until....NOON! Then awoke from a dream in which I had just announced that I was tired! This is getting ridiculous. We don't go to bed until midnight, and last night I didn't sleep until about 02.00, but even so who need ten hours sleep every day? If 8 hours is normal I am losing 2 hours a day of my life , which equals over a month each year.


That has got to be frustrating!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I forgot I'm not eating cheese at the moment and ate one and half slices of pizza :-( in the three weeks I've abstained from cheese I've had one headache and that was after eating a mouthful of cheese on shepherds pie. Up until then I'd been getting at least 3 headaches a week! It's amazing what contains cheese....I am really missing it


I'd miss it, too. I love cheese!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The gum was to freshen my breath as I didn't have time to clean my teeth too thoroughly, I don't even like the stuff and it always makes me hungry cos my tum thinks "Hey, she's chewing, get ready for a delivery"!
> Yes I did enjoy the cuppa and a two and a half hour chat with Jill, came away with a big - I mean massive - box of buttons form her friend who is moving! Anyone need any buttons, I have a few!!


Oh, my goodness! That's a lot of buttons!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...instead of cheese?! I'm getting visions of a chocolate and pickle sandwich!!!


Ooooh! :thumbdown:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I know cheese is supposed to be the chief culprit for migraine but nobody knows why! I think you've proved the point though, leave it alone!!! I wonder if veggie cheese would be the same?


A friend of mine gets terrible headaches from cheese except for Canadian cheddar which for some reason is ok. Stilton gives me terrible headaches, but I love it so much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous, I would love that effect for my front garden! Did your DH do it?


My design and professional brickworkers/landscapers put it in. DH was the supervisor!

Here's a photo that shows the "look"of the flowers, etc. We'll have to see what the nursery says will grow in the spaces -- I won't do the fountain though.

http://www.longspeaklandscape.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Design-Front-Yard-Plantings-r.jpg

I want to have a red and white theme with the greenery out there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My design and professional brickworkers/landscapers put it in. DH was the supervisor!
> 
> Here's a photo that shows the "look"of the flowers, etc. We'll have to see what the nursery says will grow in the spaces -- I won't do the fountain though.
> 
> ...


That will be wonderful!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> bring whatever you like as long as you are there!


As the Four Tops once sang "I'll be there"!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My design and professional brickworkers/landscapers put it in. DH was the supervisor!
> 
> Here's a photo that shows the "look"of the flowers, etc. We'll have to see what the nursery says will grow in the spaces -- I won't do the fountain though.
> 
> ...


That's fabulous and so lovely to have a similar shape to your garden to get ideas from! I bet yours will look glorious when it's all done!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's fabulous and so lovely to have a similar shape to your garden to get ideas from! I bet yours will look glorious when it's all done!!


It will soon be all set and would love to have you come see it in person!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a very dull day here today. It started well though. I managed to get a doctor's appointment! It's in exactly a fortnight's time, but I got one. I was up just after 8 to ring them, and that in itself is a miracle. But I daren't close my eyes, as I could easily drift off.....
> 
> Now I have to make sure I don't miss the appointment.


Put it in your calendar, with a reminder sounding the day before, that should help you remember. You could also set your calendar to show any upcoming appointments on your home page, or other activities that you might have along the way, I hope this is clear enough to understand, I have just woken, and it is 1.20am


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here is what I've been working on for ages and finally pushed myself to finish last week. I made it in two pieces so the ends would be the same and grafted them together yesterday afternoon, then blocked it last night.


That is so pretty.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Put it in your calendar, with a reminder sounding the day before, that should help you remember. You could also set your calendar to show any upcoming appointments on your home page, or other activities that you might have along the way, I hope this is clear enough to understand, I have just woken, and it is 1.20am


it's a good job we're not working isn't it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bon soir. Had a wonderful day on DSs boat yesterday. Moored in the centre of Le Mans for lunch. Lots of fresh air and sunshine. Took GS1 to a great Aquarium nr Amboise today. Home now and the boys are playing on the Wii and Lm2 is posing. Hope you are all ok. Luv u lots xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lazy day today. The boys have playing on the computer and ,l have made this following a pattern. Tada!


Well done on the crochet, it is easy to do, once one has a grasp of the techniques.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir. Had a wonderful day on DSs boat yesterday. Moored in the centre of Le Mans for lunch. Lots of fresh air and sunshine. Took GS1 to a great Aquarium nr Amboise today. Home now and the boys are playing on the Wii and Lm2 is posing. Hope you are all ok. Luv u lots xxx


What a lovely way to spend the day. Great looking grandkids.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir. Had a wonderful day on DSs boat yesterday. Moored in the centre of Le Mans for lunch. Lots of fresh air and sunshine. Took GS1 to a great Aquarium nr Amboise today. Home now and the boys are playing on the Wii and Lm2 is posing. Hope you are all ok. Luv u lots xxx


she's so cute, she looks like she's always posing!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Breakfast time


Such a gorgeous photo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir. Had a wonderful day on DSs boat yesterday. Moored in the centre of Le Mans for lunch. Lots of fresh air and sunshine. Took GS1 to a great Aquarium nr Amboise today. Home now and the boys are playing on the Wii and Lm2 is posing. Hope you are all ok. Luv u lots xxx


Sounds like a wonderful day!! The kids are gorgeous and look very happy too!! xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...instead of cheese?! I'm getting visions of a chocolate and pickle sandwich!!!


Hehehe :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not necessarily, I will bring you a selection the next time we meet!! xxx


Oooooh thank you, looking forward to it x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I could be there too!


Yey :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> A friend of mine gets terrible headaches from cheese except for Canadian cheddar which for some reason is ok. Stilton gives me terrible headaches, but I love it so much.


At the moment I'm not prepared to try different types, but I won't ever miss Stilton or any other blue cheese for that matter!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My design and professional brickworkers/landscapers put it in. DH was the supervisor!
> 
> Here's a photo that shows the "look"of the flowers, etc. We'll have to see what the nursery says will grow in the spaces -- I won't do the fountain though.
> 
> ...


Oh, it's lovely :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is so pretty.


Thank you


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir. Had a wonderful day on DSs boat yesterday. Moored in the centre of Le Mans for lunch. Lots of fresh air and sunshine. Took GS1 to a great Aquarium nr Amboise today. Home now and the boys are playing on the Wii and Lm2 is posing. Hope you are all ok. Luv u lots xxx


Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir. Had a wonderful day on DSs boat yesterday. Moored in the centre of Le Mans for lunch. Lots of fresh air and sunshine. Took GS1 to a great Aquarium nr Amboise today. Home now and the boys are playing on the Wii and Lm2 is posing. Hope you are all ok. Luv u lots xxx


Busy times, but lots of fun and great memories! Wonderful photos!  Miss you! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi girls. I wrote a long message but then got thrown off line. so basically I've knitted all day. Dh is trying to talk to me. I couldnt care less, I've had enough. thank god Ive got my sisters.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hit a real low today. I was woken up at around 10.00, but went straight back to sleep until....NOON! Then awoke from a dream in which I had just announced that I was tired! This is getting ridiculous. We don't go to bed until midnight, and last night I didn't sleep until about 02.00, but even so who need ten hours sleep every day? If 8 hours is normal I am losing 2 hours a day of my life , which equals over a month each year.


I need 10 hrs too my Saxy.......Have done since the stroke.I force myself to get up by setting the alarm. I feel so guilty wanting to sleep so long that I make myself get up, but I hate it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> At the moment I'm not prepared to try different types, but I won't ever miss Stilton or any other blue cheese for that matter!!


It's like Marmite, isn't it, love it or hate it! I used to hate when my parents used to eat it, my mum especially had a long standing love affair with Gorgonzola, which really pongs but I have to say I love all blue cheeses now, yummy!!! x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My design and professional brickworkers/landscapers put it in. DH was the supervisor!
> 
> Here's a photo that shows the "look"of the flowers, etc. We'll have to see what the nursery says will grow in the spaces -- I won't do the fountain though.
> 
> ...


It looks lovely.....I'd be a bit wary of the spruce. They grow so tall. and wide. It may just get in the way with walking on the path. Just a thought


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls. I wrote a long message but then got thrown off line. so basically I've knitted all day. Dh is trying to talk to me. I couldnt care less, I've had enough. thank god Ive got my sisters.


....and your bed and your telly!! Hang in there kid!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir. Had a wonderful day on DSs boat yesterday. Moored in the centre of Le Mans for lunch. Lots of fresh air and sunshine. Took GS1 to a great Aquarium nr Amboise today. Home now and the boys are playing on the Wii and Lm2 is posing. Hope you are all ok. Luv u lots xxx


Brilliant family...Enjoy.....x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and your bed and your telly!! Hang in there kid!! xxxx


You know me so well dear.........I reall AM peed off though :thumbdown:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You know me so well dear.........I reall AM peed off though :thumbdown:


Big hugs coming through cyberspace to you!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to bed with my TV.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's like Marmite, isn't it, love it or hate it! I used to hate when my parents used to eat it, my mum especially had a long standing love affair with Gorgonzola, which really pongs but I have to say I love all blue cheeses now, yummy!!! x


I remember when I was exposed to Roquefort cheese when a friend of mine ordered Roquefort dressing on her salad. Mind you, I'd only been exposed to American, Cheddar and mozzarella cheese before that. I thought the Roquefort was spoiled and smelled horrible. It too another 10 years before I tried any kind of blue cheese again and became an instant addict. I love blue cheese with just about anything! DH would rather not have it around, so I just make him his favorite garlic dressing and we leave each other alone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It looks lovely.....I'd be a bit wary of the spruce. They grow so tall. and wide. It may just get in the way with walking on the path. Just a thought


Good thought..I'll definitely defer to the nursery folks, but they assure me that the dwarf ones will be just fine...I'll put them on the far right corner of the house and/or around the patio where they won't bother any walkways.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls. I wrote a long message but then got thrown off line. so basically I've knitted all day. Dh is trying to talk to me. I couldnt care less, I've had enough. thank god Ive got my sisters.


That's so irritating when that does that! Let him have a sample of what he does to you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's like Marmite, isn't it, love it or hate it! I used to hate when my parents used to eat it, my mum especially had a long standing love affair with Gorgonzola, which really pongs but I have to say I love all blue cheeses now, yummy!!! x


I love them all, too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest photo. I'm getting anxious now to get some green back in the picture.


That looks awesome!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off to bed with my TV.....


Sleep well!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Maybe I will pluck up courage to try it if someone can really convince me I won't notice the difference :XD:


Sorry but that would not be me encouraging you on that one!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The gum was to freshen my breath as I didn't have time to clean my teeth too thoroughly, I don't even like the stuff and it always makes me hungry cos my tum thinks "Hey, she's chewing, get ready for a delivery"!
> Yes I did enjoy the cuppa and a two and a half hour chat with Jill, came away with a big - I mean massive - box of buttons form her friend who is moving! Anyone need any buttons, I have a few!!


Wow! That is a lot of buttons!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir. Had a wonderful day on DSs boat yesterday. Moored in the centre of Le Mans for lunch. Lots of fresh air and sunshine. Took GS1 to a great Aquarium nr Amboise today. Home now and the boys are playing on the Wii and Lm2 is posing. Hope you are all ok. Luv u lots xxx


AAAAAAAww!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's like Marmite, isn't it, love it or hate it! I used to hate when my parents used to eat it, my mum especially had a long standing love affair with Gorgonzola, which really pongs but I have to say I love all blue cheeses now, yummy!!! x


I used to like blue cheese till I found out what it was made of and that I was allergic to it! :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

For anyone who was interested in ordering craft project bags from JoAnn's online, I received my order today and the knitting and crochet project bags for $1.99 are exactly as presented. Make for great waterproof bags - a grommet hole on either side for the yarn to go through for knitting 2 at a time etc. They smell like new dolls, but that will wear off. The other bag I received is very nice too. Thanks for letting us know about it.

http://www.joann.com/creative-options-knitting-tote-14x4.25x12.25/14625792.html

It's since been corrected to $35.99...wish I'd ordered more.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> At the moment I'm not prepared to try different types, but I won't ever miss Stilton or any other blue cheese for that matter!!


You could try goat or sheeps cheese as they may not have the same effect.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For anyone who was interested in ordering craft project bags from JoAnn's online, I received my order today and the knitting and crochet project bags for $1.99 are exactly as presented. Make for great waterproof bags - a grommet hole on either side for the yarn to go through for knitting 2 at a time etc. They smell like new dolls, but that will wear off. The other bag I received is very nice too. Thanks for letting us know about it.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/creative-options-knitting-tote-14x4.25x12.25/14625792.html
> 
> It's since been corrected to $35.99...wish I'd ordered more.


I just ordered two of them and they are still 1.99 what a great deal and I bought a bag for my beads it's about time I stored them in something else and I don't know how it happened but I ordered some more yarn somehow..  :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I took the kids to play miniature golf and it was fun but extremely hot in the 90's but we played on and it was 5 minutes from home I see more trips in the future but at an earlier time! We were melting!!!!

I am off to go to sewing circle!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I don't like the picture of me but I forgot to take one without that setting on so it is all I have


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't like the picture of me but I forgot to take one without that setting on so it is all I have


It's a great photo, Lisa! 😊


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't like the picture of me but I forgot to take one without that setting on so it is all I have


That's a lovely photo Lisa. Love to you all xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, we are off to the lake jet skiing today, but l will take some crochet to do as well. Everyone have a good week end. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's a great photo, Lisa! 😊


Great to see you again. Looks like fun---although hot.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You could try goat or sheeps cheese as they may not have the same effect.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I definitely don't like goats cheese and if sheep cheese smells/tastes anything like goats cheese then I'm unlikely to like it either :|


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just ordered two of them and they are still 1.99 what a great deal and I bought a bag for my beads it's about time I stored them in something else and I don't know how it happened but I ordered some more yarn somehow..  :roll: :lol: :lol:


I don't know how it happened either, but great that it did :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't like the picture of me but I forgot to take one without that setting on so it is all I have


Great picture :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its looking dull outside. I dont have anything planned today. With a bit of luck I'll be able to finish my childs cardigan, and start something new.I feel like putting the heating on. We are so cold up here. We're not getting much of a Summer.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't like the picture of me but I forgot to take one without that setting on so it is all I have


Great photo Linky, how did you get on it? clever stuff.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't like the picture of me but I forgot to take one without that setting on so it is all I have


Oh I love Ben's pose, very manly!!! The girls look happy too and it is a lovely mini-pic of you, wish there was more of you though!!! Looks like a nice time out!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, we are off to the lake jet skiing today, but l will take some crochet to do as well. Everyone have a good week end. Xx


Let's be careful out there!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its looking dull outside. I dont have anything planned today. With a bit of luck I'll be able to finish my childs cardigan, and start something new.I feel like putting the heating on. We are so cold up here. We're not getting much of a Summer.


It was cold here in the night Susan, I got up and put my fleecy dressing gown over me as the sheet just wasn't enough! Alternate grey and blue sky here today but showers later! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its looking dull outside. I dont have anything planned today. With a bit of luck I'll be able to finish my childs cardigan, and start something new.I feel like putting the heating on. We are so cold up here. We're not getting much of a Summer.


We've got showers here this morning, but we really need them, so I'm not going to complain. Supposed to dry up and be in the upper 80sF again by the end of next week, so I will just enjoy the cooler weather for now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Let's be careful out there!!! xxxx


From me, too, Purple!  xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember when I was exposed to Roquefort cheese when a friend of mine ordered Roquefort dressing on her salad. Mind you, I'd only been exposed to American, Cheddar and mozzarella cheese before that. I thought the Roquefort was spoiled and smelled horrible. It too another 10 years before I tried any kind of blue cheese again and became an instant addict. I love blue cheese with just about anything! DH would rather not have it around, so I just make him his favorite garlic dressing and we leave each other alone.


I could happily live on bread and blue cheese.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just ordered two of them and they are still 1.99 what a great deal and I bought a bag for my beads it's about time I stored them in something else and I don't know how it happened but I ordered some more yarn somehow..  :roll: :lol: :lol:


funny how that happens. It can't be your fault because it happens to me too!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't like the picture of me but I forgot to take one without that setting on so it is all I have


I hate to disagree, but I like the picture of you. It belongs there.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its looking dull outside. I dont have anything planned today. With a bit of luck I'll be able to finish my childs cardigan, and start something new.I feel like putting the heating on. We are so cold up here. We're not getting much of a Summer.


After a wet and horrid day yesterday, and a dull morning, the sun is now blazing down. Should be OK for As You Like It tonight!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I could happily live on bread and blue cheese.


Mmmm, crusty warm bread, butter and a big chunk of Saint Agur. A large glass of chilled Rosé, oh be still my beating heart!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> After a wet and horrid day yesterday, and a dull morning, the sun is now blazing down. Should be OK for As You Like It tonight!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! I have been to WW and have stayed the same! Not surprising when I have been doing so much socialising!!! Shortly, I am meeting Jayne, a friend of long-standing from my days in the Post Office. We will be having lunch in her staff canteen! After that, I am going to an extra Zumba class as the local magazine is coming to take pictures of us! After that, my time is my own!
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxx


I hope your lunch was fun and your photo shoot also fun! Best of luck with WW. I twice lost weight there. The instructor was so lively. I'm thinking of giving it another go since I've not been thinking of what goes into my mouth. I'm going to try writing food down which helps me before getting into a paid program. A lady at the knit group lost 12 pounds with WW she said last Wednesday. I'm thinking your WW is as mine?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember being worried when the babies seemed to stop moving around so much before their births. Doctor said it's them getting into position, but also with the extra baby weight gain the last 4 weeks, they just don't have as much room to roll around as before. I was so worried with the first one when it seemed he stopped rolling around that I went out and picked a bunch of strawberries thinking all that bending and walking would get it started up again. Sure enough, he was born later that night.
> 
> Hope all is well with the baby and Mom.


Maybe the Baby wanted some of those tasty strawberries? That would push me down a canal I always say I will live a good life and at the moment of my death the Devil will bring me strawberry shortcake and I will willingly go with him and ruin eternity


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mmmm, crusty warm bread, butter and a big chunk of Saint Agur. A large glass of chilled Rosé, oh be still my beating heart!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


mine too!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You should have been in Toronto during the TIFF movie festival. George Clooney was here and a lot of other actors. You could have followed him all over town.


The movie Trainwreck was just smutty garbage so I left a bit into it. My friend's I learned left just after me. Sadly on the news I heard a gunman shot 4 people in a theater in Louisiana I think far from our theater during the movie TrInwreck the same day we went to it here. Sad and especially at a theater where people,go to get away from things so bad in the world. I heard a teacher threw herself over her friend and saved her life.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello all. Another sleepless night last night. I think I just have too much rolling around in my brain.
> 
> The landscapers are finally here to begin the job. It's not their fault, DH kept dragging his feet on that project. I think he's just not able to visualize what he wants nor what I've laid out (with pictures) for him. This was supposed to start last Fall, then this Spring, but at last it's happening. The workers will get the old sunken concrete out and then lay in a properly sloped foundation of sand, etc. as the base for inter-lock bricks which will be the front patio, door stoop, and walkway from garage to the front door. The company that did our back patio 5 years ago is doing the work so we know he's reputable and good. The tree, bush and flower planting will have to wait for the early Fall as our weather is way too hot to put anything in now. But, I'm okay with that; I just feel good that the project has begun.
> 
> It's been looking pretty awful as all the old bushes and plants and ground cover were all removed last Fall in preparation for the work and it's looked very muddy and bleak with all the rain we've had. It looked especially bad these past 2 weeks since DH thought it okay to spray paint door handles, cabinet shelves, etc. on the concrete without papers down first---as he said, afterall that concrete was getting torn out!! Talk about an eye sore!


Or modern art. Photo, enlarge, hang on his wall oh, I'm overtired and silly...sorry.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great to see you again. Looks like fun---although hot.


It was very hot not the smartest time to go but we did have fun :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's a lovely photo Lisa. Love to you all xxx


Love to you too! You have a great weekend also!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Great photo Linky, how did you get on it? clever stuff.


Ava showed me how to do it there is a button on the phone that puts the stamp picture on the photo, it is very clever!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh I love Ben's pose, very manly!!! The girls look happy too and it is a lovely mini-pic of you, wish there was more of you though!!! Looks like a nice time out!! xxx


Him and his hat from Disney!

I keep looking at and thinking that same thing they all were in the perfect pose! We had fun, I see us going again maybe even roller skating....not me though that whole accident waiting to happen thing and all... :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hate to disagree, but I like the picture of you. It belongs there.


 :-D thank you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go get some groceries in here or there might be a rebellion!
Have a wonderful day!
Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just get in the door. I'm sure that the class will go well after that.


The sewing class was a bust. The instructor did not sew from pants pattern. She let me sit and did for others. The ladies were nice and I sat with one nice person for lunch but since I'm from a different county I had to bring my own. It was free to the senior residents but pork which I can't eat anyway. I think she omitted me because she can't do pants from a pattern. I'm glad she didnt try and ruin my fabric since its a pretty cream colored I think brocade. I left after and do not have my scissors which I'm thinking I put in my tote. But I may have left on the table. I'm going back next time to get my scissors but not bringing the pants fabric. I have a top and fabric which she may be able to help with. I hope my scissors are there because tho they were not expensive they were my mother's which make them valuable to me. I went back right away but it was closed and everything was gone. Im not sure why she let me sit for hours with no imput but I thought it best not to get her attention since she didn't seem to know how to do it anymore than I do. Odd she is doing the class. She did free cut an African top and sew it for one lady but it was very basic. I left a bit down without my scissors and still no pants plus wasted a few hours. I am thinking how can I brighten the residents days. I was thinking of round pads to put under their coffee cups or glasses. Maybe some bright prints. I'm going to ask the lady I spoke to on the phone how many come to lunch. Maybe I can work on them this fall/ winter. They say the road to hell is paved with good intentions so I'm hoping I can do as I'm thinking.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You got the phone worked out in the end.


Yes! We may not be the techy generation but we have skills. You were very smart! Congratulations on being successful.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It will end. Just hang on. <hugs>


Maybe the delay will get you a time when the judge sees in your favor. I'm hoping all goes well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The last time that DD and I worked with polystyrene we ended up with it stuck on the walls and ceiling. I guess I'm not the right person to ask ;-)


What happens if you put them in a plastic bag and freeze them. I never did but I'm wondering if they might lose the static and the plastic bag keep the moisture out?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good for you, Polly, pushing yourself to participate in these groups and classes.


The knitting group is great...the sewing group not. Can't win them all


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too!  xxxooo


I bet if George clooney saw you knitting a lovely piece he would come over to you to see it. Bait!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: I think I would be tempted to follow Robert Downey Jr.!


I want Clinton Kelly from The Chew a tv cooking show. But he has a male partner so doesnt want a lady i guess. Just the cutest guy. And too young for me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the before when it was nice --- then the during where everything was torn out -- and then will get the after. It's been pretty bleak looking lately.


Looking foreward to seeing them. You will enjoy the results tho the process isn't fun. Good that it's begun.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm beginning to think I never will. My Dr is so determined to keep my blood pressure down that he is keeping it artificially low - too low. I should starve myself to lose weight, but DH has just been out shopping and brought back 15 (FIFTEEN!) sugared ring doughnuts because they were cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I put mine out of sight when I buy what I shouldn't eat Nd when they get hard I can throw them away.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, I been reading through catching up. Today has been my youngest DD's birthday. I went to get my hair coloured & cut at the saloon where she lives. We had fun while I waited for my colour to take. Then her best friend turned up to surprise her. DH took us all out to lunch. We then all went to my other DD's place where we had cake with candles, of course. The boys had fun playing. I am now finishing getting ready to go away tomorrow. We are going up to Nottinghamshire for nearly 3 weeks, we stay at our relations big house while they go way. It will be us & youngest DD & her family. Next weekend the rest of the family & friend come up. There's going to be about 12 of us, I hope I'm not cooking for them all, hopefully the weather will be good & the men can bar-be-cue! I have plenty of knitting to do & even some cross-stitch which I used to do lots of until my cataracts stopped me. I'll be in touch ! Love to you all.


Sounds like fun! Enjoy!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> The gum was to freshen my breath as I didn't have time to clean my teeth too thoroughly, I don't even like the stuff and it always makes me hungry cos my tum thinks "Hey, she's chewing, get ready for a delivery"!
> Yes I did enjoy the cuppa and a two and a half hour chat with Jill, came away with a big - I mean massive - box of buttons form her friend who is moving! Anyone need any buttons, I have a few!!


My DD would love some, she's trying to start a button box like mine! I've been buying buttons at the market this morning, they are very cheap up here.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir. Had a wonderful day on DSs boat yesterday. Moored in the centre of Le Mans for lunch. Lots of fresh air and sunshine. Took GS1 to a great Aquarium nr Amboise today. Home now and the boys are playing on the Wii and Lm2 is posing. Hope you are all ok. Luv u lots xxx


So cute. Your eldest GS is so like you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its looking dull outside. I dont have anything planned today. With a bit of luck I'll be able to finish my childs cardigan, and start something new.I feel like putting the heating on. We are so cold up here. We're not getting much of a Summer.


Hi Susan, it's cold in the Midlands too! I came away with only one jumper & lots of summer tops! I can see a trip to the shops next week. It's not stopping my grandson as he's running around in his swimmers as he's been promised a swim. They have their own lindoor swimming pool which is great for the kids! I have promised that I will have a swim sometime!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Mmmm, crusty warm bread, butter and a big chunk of Saint Agur. A large glass of chilled Rosé, oh be still my beating heart!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mmmm, crusty warm bread, butter and a big chunk of Saint Agur. A large glass of chilled Rosé, oh be still my beating heart!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all. Having a lovely tie. Our relatives went off on their holiday today so we are in charge. We've got 4dogs to ok after who bark every time they hear a car, waiting for their 'parents' to come home. Little Oscar is having a great time. He has paled up with one of the dogs & he has been playing Batman all afternoon. My DD Has just gone for a swim with him in the pool then hopefully he might sleep tonight! Enjoy your evening whatever you do & wherever you are xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I want Clinton Kelly from The Chew a tv cooking show. But he has a male partner so doesnt want a lady i guess. Just the cutest guy. And too young for me.


Yes, Clinton is gay so may not be the best choice. I remember him most from the "What Not to Wear" TV series. He was brutally honest with some of the women on that show, but could get away with it because he has a certain charm.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Looking foreward to seeing them. You will enjoy the results tho the process isn't fun. Good that it's begun.


i posted the final result - still need to get some planting done, but the brickwork turned out beautifully. The neighbors have coming over to compliment DH on his good work(what???).


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I hope your lunch was fun and your photo shoot also fun! Best of luck with WW. I twice lost weight there. The instructor was so lively. I'm thinking of giving it another go since I've not been thinking of what goes into my mouth. I'm going to try writing food down which helps me before getting into a paid program. A lady at the knit group lost 12 pounds with WW she said last Wednesday. I'm thinking your WW is as mine?


Yes, I think so Polly, 26 Pro points per day plus another 49 across the week. I have lost about the same as your friend but it's taken me over a year as I like to live a little!! The idea is to stop myself ballooning rather than to lose a lot of weight, which I think would be unflattering at my age!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Maybe the Baby wanted some of those tasty strawberries? That would push me down a canal I always say I will live a good life and at the moment of my death the Devil will bring me strawberry shortcake and I will willingly go with him and ruin eternity


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The movie Trainwreck was just smutty garbage so I left a bit into it. My friend's I learned left just after me. Sadly on the news I heard a gunman shot 4 people in a theater in Louisiana I think far from our theater during the movie TrInwreck the same day we went to it here. Sad and especially at a theater where people,go to get away from things so bad in the world. I heard a teacher threw herself over her friend and saved her life.


Yes, I heard that too. I hope I never find out but I often wonder what I would do in those circumstances, freak out, probably! It was sad, the man had a history of mental problems, no excuse but maybe someone should have been watching him?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Him and his hat from Disney!
> 
> I keep looking at and thinking that same thing they all were in the perfect pose! We had fun, I see us going again maybe even roller skating....not me though that whole accident waiting to happen thing and all... :shock:


Yeah, I think we're all better off leaving that to Mrs P!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The sewing class was a bust. The instructor did not sew from pants pattern. She let me sit and did for others. The ladies were nice and I sat with one nice person for lunch but since I'm from a different county I had to bring my own. It was free to the senior residents but pork which I can't eat anyway. I think she omitted me because she can't do pants from a pattern. I'm glad she didnt try and ruin my fabric since its a pretty cream colored I think brocade. I left after and do not have my scissors which I'm thinking I put in my tote. But I may have left on the table. I'm going back next time to get my scissors but not bringing the pants fabric. I have a top and fabric which she may be able to help with. I hope my scissors are there because tho they were not expensive they were my mother's which make them valuable to me. I went back right away but it was closed and everything was gone. Im not sure why she let me sit for hours with no imput but I thought it best not to get her attention since she didn't seem to know how to do it anymore than I do. Odd she is doing the class. She did free cut an African top and sew it for one lady but it was very basic. I left a bit down without my scissors and still no pants plus wasted a few hours. I am thinking how can I brighten the residents days. I was thinking of round pads to put under their coffee cups or glasses. Maybe some bright prints. I'm going to ask the lady I spoke to on the phone how many come to lunch. Maybe I can work on them this fall/ winter. They say the road to hell is paved with good intentions so I'm hoping I can do as I'm thinking.


Oh how very disappointing for you dear, fancy teaching a sewing class and not being able to make pants from a pattern! Even so, she should not have left you for so long without making sure you were able to at least start on something. Hope you get mother's scissors back, I fully understand how important they are to you. I use my mum's little knitting scissors all the time and it always makes me smile as I can imagine her using them! Nice thought to make something for the residents, I'm sure you'll get around to it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What happens if you put them in a plastic bag and freeze them. I never did but I'm wondering if they might lose the static and the plastic bag keep the moisture out?


Good idea but not easy getting them into any kind of bag!! :lol: :lol: They are on E-Bay now!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I want Clinton Kelly from The Chew a tv cooking show. But he has a male partner so doesnt want a lady i guess. Just the cutest guy. And too young for me.


Sigh, so many beautiful men, so many of them....unavailable!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My DD would love some, she's trying to start a button box like mine! I've been buying buttons at the market this morning, they are very cheap up here.


Ok, another portion coming your way at some point!! I will bring the tin over to you sometime and Kaz can help herself!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Susan, it's cold in the Midlands too! I came away with only one jumper & lots of summer tops! I can see a trip to the shops next week. It's not stopping my grandson as he's running around in his swimmers as he's been promised a swim. They have their own lindoor swimming pool which is great for the kids! I have promised that I will have a swim sometime!


If you can knit fast enough, you could knit yourself a warm cardi!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi all. Having a lovely tie. Our relatives went off on their holiday today so we are in charge. We've got 4dogs to ok after who bark every time they hear a car, waiting for their 'parents' to come home. Little Oscar is having a great time. He has paled up with one of the dogs & he has been playing Batman all afternoon. My DD Has just gone for a swim with him in the pool then hopefully he might sleep tonight! Enjoy your evening whatever you do & wherever you are xxx


Sounds fun, have a lovely relaxing time, I envy you that pool!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> i posted the final result - still need to get some planting done, but the brickwork turned out beautifully. The neighbors have coming over to compliment DH on his good work(what???).


....and of course, he didn't correct them! Hope they don't ask him to do some of the same for them!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds fun, have a lovely relaxing time, I envy you that pool!!!


Ditto from me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and of course, he didn't correct them! Hope they don't ask him to do some of the same for them!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

(It is still bery quiet in our house. We havent spoken really since Thursday. And you know what? I'm still cross and dont want to....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Off to my TV have a good night. x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> If you can knit fast enough, you could knit yourself a warm cardi!!!


Just what I thinking. I am curled up on the sofa, doing my knitting with a warm dog beside me! Kaz has just through the garden in her swimsuit& announced it was cold outside!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and of course, he didn't correct them! Hope they don't ask him to do some of the same for them!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


The neighbors already think the delay was because of me -- whenever they'd ask what was happening, he'd say "she just can't make up her mind!" sheessshhhh. He's the gadabout in the neighborhood, not me, and I don't care to be so let them think what they want. I know the truth.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the "kids' corner" done; now on to the other side of the room.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the "kids' corner" done; now on to the other side of the room.


Wow, everyone will be wanting to come round to your's now.

The picture with B on it, is that done with melted wax crayons?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I think, if it's okay with you, I'm going suggest the tree heigh chart idea at school.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Been jet skiing, it was great...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I definitely don't like goats cheese and if sheep cheese smells/tastes anything like goats cheese then I'm unlikely to like it either :|


You can get some nice mild sheeps cheese.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the "kids' corner" done; now on to the other side of the room.


That looks great, Jeanette!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been jet skiing, it was great...


Fun!!!!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been jet skiing, it was great...


What fun I do love the water!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the "kids' corner" done; now on to the other side of the room.


What a great corner for the kids to enjoy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Wow, everyone will be wanting to come round to your's now.
> 
> The picture with B on it, is that done with melted wax crayons?


Yes it is. That's a Christmas present from our DGS, Bryce. I hope our DS sees the picture and realizes that we need one with an "A" and one with an "I" for his two daughters!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think, if it's okay with you, I'm going suggest the tree heigh chart idea at school.


The tree chart is from Amazon.com and there are quite a few designs to choose from. (I have an extra one I can send you if you'd like). I thought we were going to do one for each kid, but realized that this one is for multiple kids or multiple measurements for one kid.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been jet skiing, it was great...


That looks like a lot of fun. I think we're going to invest in a waverunner for up at the cottage. That will get lots of use.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Jeanette!


The other corner is going to be the wine storage area...I should have included the wine in the kids' corner before sending the photo to our kids to see what kind of reaction I'd get! I think the corner turned out great and want to make two more alphabet placques.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The other corner is going to be the wine storage area...I should have included the wine in the kids' corner before sending the photo to our kids to see what kind of reaction I'd get! I think the corner turned out great and want to make two more alphabet placques.


The room is going to be so welcoming to everyone!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the two latest bibs. I'm nearly done with writing up the pattern and will put it on here for anyone who may want to knit one or more. I'm trying to write up 3 different sizes for 9 mos., 18 mos. and 3 and up. It's really quite tough to put things down in words.
> 
> Another night of no sleeping; another storm is coming through and I can feel it in my sinuses. Dr. doesn't have any solutions right now since taking most sinus medicines make me hyper rather than sleepy as they do for many.


They are sooo cute! Love the cats especially.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some in progress photos of the landscaping. The before photo shows the bushes along the side of the garage, under the front picture window and surrounding the edge of the small patio. This photo was taken about 5 years ago before the bushes suffered from a harsh winter and they became spindly and brown.
> 
> The after picture show where the bushes were removed. The photos was taken last fall when we were prepping to start the work, but it got delayed until after the first snowfall and then was delayed again this past Spring. Use your imagination to see that front patio all marked up with spray paint and you can see why I'm so happy that this project is underway.
> 
> ...


The good news is you've begun and have a plan. It will be nice when completed. And you have time to consider the plants. Your choices sound lovely...I like the ones you mention. Also roses. Do lilac grow in your area? I 
like the fragrance. I've space here but not ready to commit.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had a little accident this morning backed up into a laundry basket sitting in the floor of the laundry room now I have a big bruise forming on the back of my calf, I knew I should have stayed in bed.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day!
> 
> ...


If I'd have backed into it I'd have landed fanny first in it. Tripped by the cat the other day and did a ballerina move trying to regain my balance. Not a pretty site.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had all these tests done almost exactly two years ago and they came up with nothing! However, the doc said that although it may be just me being me, I should have the tests every year just in case so my concern was justified! Just have to drag myself out of bed at silly o'clock tomorrow to go and get the test done before I can eat!! I could never do Ramadan!!!


When I had my blood test the sheet to sign in made me number 13 and being superstitious I signed on line 14 which confused the next lady to come in and the person doing the test. She went ahead of me and I think they were glad to,be rid of me. They told me its ok to drink water which fills the empty tummy. I get there early same reason as you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the latest photo. I'm getting anxious now to get some green back in the picture.


It's quite stylish! Love the curve. Your house is a nice style.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, grey and drizzley here in London today but the garden needs a lot more rain! Didn't get my bloods done cos although I was up really early and decided to walk to the hospital, I was halfway there when I realised that I was chewing gum, not allowed for a fasting blood test, lol! There's no hope, is there?! Will try again on Monday! Off for a cuppa with Jill now, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxx


Once I forgot and brushed my teeth. I think that's not good either?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. What a day yesterday was. Hanging round hospitals all day.Never mind its done now. I'm tired with just waiting. Then by the time DS csme in from work and we all fed I just came in form there and went to bed. I intend to do my own thing today...Don know what that is yet, It could be a quiet day. DH is in a moody again. not speaking at all. Can you honestly believe this of a 68 yr old man? It so gets on my nerves. Thayts enough moaning.


Does that mean you could insult him and he wouldn't answer?  
You had a rough day so i hope you enjoy whatever you choose to do. My sewing class turned out a bust so I've pattern and fabric and going to try it alone. I hope I get my mom's scissors back. I will feel sad if they are not there. I was sure I put them in my tote.hmmm.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The good news is you've begun and have a plan. It will be nice when completed. And you have time to consider the plants. Your choices sound lovely...I like the ones you mention. Also roses. Do lilac grow in your area? I
> like the fragrance. I've space here but not ready to commit.


I love lilacs and they grow very well here. I'm not sure that there is enough room for them, but will try.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> If I'd have backed into it I'd have landed fanny first in it. Tripped by the cat the other day and did a ballerina move trying to regain my balance. Not a pretty site.


Our middle names must all be "Grace" or lack thereof. While sitting on a plastic lawn chair at the neighbor's graduation party, I leaned back and the leg of the chair leaned even farther back and over I went. Someone remarked that I didn't even spill my wine (yes, I did), but I was a little embarrassed. No harm done, but we made sure none of the older grandparents sat in that chair (me neither) after that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our middle names must all be "Grace" or lack thereof. While sitting on a plastic lawn chair at the neighbor's graduation party, I leaned back and the leg of the chair leaned even farther back and over I went. Someone remarked that I didn't even spill my wine (yes, I did), but I was a little embarrassed. No harm done, but we made sure none of the older grandparents sat in that chair (me neither) after that.


That would have been embarrassing! I've taken many a tumble over the years. Not fun!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

My whole house is tail backwards. The dog is finally eating her kinbles at midnight, son is playing video game, I'm eating breakfast cereal.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! So sorry. I hope it's not terribly painful. I bruise so easily and seem to have them all over. It gets annoying!


I too hope it clears quickly and not too painful. I've kicked the corner of for furniture and seen stars. Did that a couple of times actually. I think my inner ear is amuck because my balance is a bit off. I was kind of swaying in church and it wasn't to the music


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hit a real low today. I was woken up at around 10.00, but went straight back to sleep until....NOON! Then awoke from a dream in which I had just announced that I was tired! This is getting ridiculous. We don't go to bed until midnight, and last night I didn't sleep until about 02.00, but even so who need ten hours sleep every day? If 8 hours is normal I am losing 2 hours a day of my life , which equals over a month each year.


As long as I can remember 6 hours was enough, 7 plenty, 5 I was fuzzy brained for hours. I love the evening for chores or hobbies, don't like time before 10 am. Had to be up at 6 for work for 42 years but in summer I had my late time. We sat on the porch til midnight or 1 am With my friend Helen.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Ive ad a lie in until 10am. It looks to be sunny out there. Didnt do any knitting yesterday. Maybe I can do some today. Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the "kids' corner" done; now on to the other side of the room.


It looks lovely Rookie. I cant see it staying tidy for long. What lucky children.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> (It is still bery quiet in our house. We havent spoken really since Thursday. And you know what? I'm still cross and dont want to....


We do that and then suddenly realise we are talking again and it passes over. No good if you don't feel like it yet though, it will only all start it off again!! KNIT!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just what I thinking. I am curled up on the sofa, doing my knitting with a warm dog beside me! Kaz has just through the garden in her swimsuit& announced it was cold outside!!


If you can't finish a cardi in time, good idea to wear a warm dog! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The neighbors already think the delay was because of me -- whenever they'd ask what was happening, he'd say "she just can't make up her mind!" sheessshhhh. He's the gadabout in the neighborhood, not me, and I don't care to be so let them think what they want. I know the truth.


Quite right and we all know it too!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the "kids' corner" done; now on to the other side of the room.


Oh that's lovely!! I have two height charts spread all over the side of my freezer cupboard, I have always let them do their own so you can imagine the mess but they like it and I shall be very sad to scrub it all off one day!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been jet skiing, it was great...


Oh brilliant, well done and what a fabulous picture!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The tree chart is from Amazon.com and there are quite a few designs to choose from. (I have an extra one I can send you if you'd like). I thought we were going to do one for each kid, but realized that this one is for multiple kids or multiple measurements for one kid.


Hmmm, that sounds like the way I should have gone! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The other corner is going to be the wine storage area...I should have included the wine in the kids' corner before sending the photo to our kids to see what kind of reaction I'd get! I think the corner turned out great and want to make two more alphabet placques.


I've had enough kids at my house to firmly believe the wine should definitely be in the kids' corner - for adult consumption only of course!! Just kidding! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Once I forgot and brushed my teeth. I think that's not good either?


Oh really? I would think it's ok as long as you don't swallow but then maybe something in the toothpaste might be absorbed through your tongue? Who knows but will just brush without the paste, I think and no gum!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our middle names must all be "Grace" or lack thereof. While sitting on a plastic lawn chair at the neighbor's graduation party, I leaned back and the leg of the chair leaned even farther back and over I went. Someone remarked that I didn't even spill my wine (yes, I did), but I was a little embarrassed. No harm done, but we made sure none of the older grandparents sat in that chair (me neither) after that.


That reminds me of a party long ago in the early 70s. The drink had been flowing and DH and I sat on a low wooden fence dividing the garden from the one next door, which was about 2 feet lower Well, of course, the fence collapsed and DH and I finished up on our backs, legs in the air in next door's garden, much to the extreme amusement of everyone mostly because I was wearing a very VERY short dress! We also couldn't get up for laughing but I was so young then that there was no pain to follow. Now would be a different story!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I too hope it clears quickly and not too painful. I've kicked the corner of for furniture and seen stars. Did that a couple of times actually. I think my inner ear is amuck because my balance is a bit off. I was kind of swaying in church and it wasn't to the music


....or the wine?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, that's me all caught up, love to read all your postings, makes me feel closer to you all! Raining very hard here today but we have to go grocery shopping an a while so I hope it eases up a bit. Then I really must get back to my sewing! I have been updating the quilt I am hoping to take out to Charlotte (if I can get it in the case!) and there is more to do than I thought, so many marriages, divorces and new babies in the family since I made it!! Have a lovely one, everybody, be well and happy cos I love you all lots!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We do that and then suddenly realise we are talking again and it passes over. No good if you don't feel like it yet though, it will only all start it off again!! KNIT!!!! xxxxxx


Great advice, Londy!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh that's lovely!! I have two height charts spread all over the side of my freezer cupboard, I have always let them do their own so you can imagine the mess but they like it and I shall be very sad to scrub it all off one day!!


 :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> :lol:


Hi Pam, whatcha doin'? xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That reminds me of a party long ago in the early 70s. The drink had been flowing and DH and I sat on a low wooden fence dividing the garden from the one next door, which was about 2 feet lower Well, of course, the fence collapsed and DH and I finished up on our backs, legs in the air in next door's garden, much to the extreme amusement of everyone mostly because I was wearing a very VERY short dress! We also couldn't get up for laughing but I was so young then that there was no pain to follow. Now would be a different story!!


What a great story!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, that's me all caught up, love to read all your postings, makes me feel closer to you all! Raining very hard here today but we have to go grocery shopping an a while so I hope it eases up a bit. Then I really must get back to my sewing! I have been updating the quilt I am hoping to take out to Charlotte (if I can get it in the case!) and there is more to do than I thought, so many marriages, divorces and new babies in the family since I made it!! Have a lovely one, everybody, be well and happy cos I love you all lots!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


We've got showers here, today, too. Meeting up with my knitting group a little later in the day. Got my grocery shopping done yesterday and also vacuumed the house. Still need to dust and clean the bathroom - maybe tomorrow.  Hope everyone is having a lovely day/afternoon/evening.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam, whatcha doin'? xxx


Just got up and am trying to wake up. It's drizzly out right now, so that kind of puts an end to my thoughts of a walk this morning. Maybe I'll just go back to bed!  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh that's lovely!! I have two height charts spread all over the side of my freezer cupboard, I have always let them do their own so you can imagine the mess but they like it and I shall be very sad to scrub it all off one day!!


We had the marks on the wall next to the stairway with different color marker for each kid and the date and height. It was sad to copy those all down and then wash and paint over that spot. Later today, I need too recreate some of those "historical" markings on the new tree.

I'm going to refill the china hutch today. It will be staying in the same spot in the dining room after all. I had thought to put it in the front room as a break front, but it looks out of place in there. I plan on packing away all the china (use it only 3-4 times a year) and put them in the new attic space (used boards from old bookshelves to creat floorspace in crawlspace attic). I'll use the bottom section of the hutch to store all the serving pieces, chip dip trays, etc. that just take up so much room, but aren't used all that often. I'll still put the crystal in the top glass portion, because it's so pretty to look at and I do use those pieces more often than the china.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That reminds me of a party long ago in the early 70s. The drink had been flowing and DH and I sat on a low wooden fence dividing the garden from the one next door, which was about 2 feet lower Well, of course, the fence collapsed and DH and I finished up on our backs, legs in the air in next door's garden, much to the extreme amusement of everyone mostly because I was wearing a very VERY short dress! We also couldn't get up for laughing but I was so young then that there was no pain to follow. Now would be a different story!!


I wore short short skirts back in the 70's too - but no risk of flashing last night since I was wearing capri pants. It was a real quick roll and stand up, I even amazed myself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning to all. I had a very bad night last night. We learned of the passing of a dear friend (June) from the Knitting 'Tea Party. She was the most kind encouraging lady I think I've ever known and feel so close to her although we've never met in person. I couldn't quit weeping last night thinking of the big hole that is going to be in all of her loved ones' hearts. I cherish each and every one of my friends on this website.

I was planning to go the Farmer's market today and then get some more "put away" done. My sister and her husband arrive tomorrow and while I don't intend to have everything done by then, I do want to have some semblance of order and decor.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Have not felt well the last few weeks. Feeling worse every day, but I do look in just to see what you lovely ladies are up to. Hope the doctor can see me tomorrow.Packing and sorting is on the back burner for now. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh that's lovely!! I have two height charts spread all over the side of my freezer cupboard, I have always let them do their own so you can imagine the mess but they like it and I shall be very sad to scrub it all off one day!!


Mine like my whiteboard as well. Trouble is it is pretty full so they find the little blank patches to fill in, and have problems cleaning it off.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, that's me all caught up, love to read all your postings, makes me feel closer to you all! Raining very hard here today but we have to go grocery shopping an a while so I hope it eases up a bit. Then I really must get back to my sewing! I have been updating the quilt I am hoping to take out to Charlotte (if I can get it in the case!) and there is more to do than I thought, so many marriages, divorces and new babies in the family since I made it!! Have a lovely one, everybody, be well and happy cos I love you all lots!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


It's been raining here all afternoon, which is a shame as there is a lot going on in Worthing this weekednd - all outdoors. At least it was fine for the fireworks last night.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:34 am ET and 24'C (75'F) Hot and humid and it will be all week.
DD drove to Colborne to a place called the Big Apple. They have a glass walled apple processing room so you can watch them making apples into apple pie. Lots of apple loaf, apple cake, apple blossoms and apple fritters for sale. We bought lots. On the way home I drove on the highway and we got caught in a traffic jam. 2 hours to drive 10 km. There was an accident where someone was killed. The investigators always shut down the highway. That is fine, but at the end of the ramp off the highway was a stop light and NO cop to direct traffic and give priority to the people coming off the highway. 
At one point, close to Port Hope a BMW driver decided to run the on paved shoulder reserved for emergency vehicles and 2 cars got fed up and pushed him off into the ditch. Everyone in line cheered.
That's my excitement for the week. I get to do laundry today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Mine like my whiteboard as well. Trouble is it is pretty full so they find the little blank patches to fill in, and have problems cleaning it off.


Get another whiteboard?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Have not felt well the last few weeks. Feeling worse every day, but I do look in just to see what you lovely ladies are up to. Hope the doctor can see me tomorrow.Packing and sorting is on the back burner for now. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Have not felt well the last few weeks. Feeling worse every day, but I do look in just to see what you lovely ladies are up to. Hope the doctor can see me tomorrow.Packing and sorting is on the back burner for now. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


So sorry that you are feeling so poorly. Hope that the Dr. can set it all right quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. I had a very bad night last night. We learned of the passing of a dear friend (June) from the Knitting 'Tea Party. She was the most kind encouraging lady I think I've ever known and feel so close to her although we've never met in person. I couldn't quit weeping last night thinking of the big hole that is going to be in all of her loved ones' hearts. I cherish each and every one of my friends on this website.
> 
> I was planning to go the Farmer's market today and then get some more "put away" done. My sister and her husband arrive tomorrow and while I don't intend to have everything done by then, I do want to have some semblance of order and decor.


Friends are still friends regardless of how we meet and communicate with each other. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I wore short short skirts back in the 70's too - but no risk of flashing last night since I was wearing capri pants. It was a real quick roll and stand up, I even amazed myself.


You must be doing something right to be that limber.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had the marks on the wall next to the stairway with different color marker for each kid and the date and height. It was sad to copy those all down and then wash and paint over that spot. Later today, I need too recreate some of those "historical" markings on the new tree.
> 
> I'm going to refill the china hutch today. It will be staying in the same spot in the dining room after all. I had thought to put it in the front room as a break front, but it looks out of place in there. I plan on packing away all the china (use it only 3-4 times a year) and put them in the new attic space (used boards from old bookshelves to creat floorspace in crawlspace attic). I'll use the bottom section of the hutch to store all the serving pieces, chip dip trays, etc. that just take up so much room, but aren't used all that often. I'll still put the crystal in the top glass portion, because it's so pretty to look at and I do use those pieces more often than the china.


I used the trim beside kitchen closet. When I moved I took the trim with me. It is in the basement now beside the stairs. When I move again the trim is coming with me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just got up and am trying to wake up. It's drizzly out right now, so that kind of puts an end to my thoughts of a walk this morning. Maybe I'll just go back to bed!  xxxooo


I hope you get lots of rain. I hear the west coast needs it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That reminds me of a party long ago in the early 70s. The drink had been flowing and DH and I sat on a low wooden fence dividing the garden from the one next door, which was about 2 feet lower Well, of course, the fence collapsed and DH and I finished up on our backs, legs in the air in next door's garden, much to the extreme amusement of everyone mostly because I was wearing a very VERY short dress! We also couldn't get up for laughing but I was so young then that there was no pain to follow. Now would be a different story!!


The boards on the deck of our house were spaced too far apart. At every get together someones chair legs would go between the boards and they would end up on the deck. No one was ever hurt. I wonder why we never fixed the boards?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

DD wants me to drive her to the store to get new heads for her toothbrush. She has been using them in the garden and is out of heads now. :roll: 
Talk to you all later.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Have not felt well the last few weeks. Feeling worse every day, but I do look in just to see what you lovely ladies are up to. Hope the doctor can see me tomorrow.Packing and sorting is on the back burner for now. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


Oh, Purly, I'm so sorry. I hope you get into the doctor tomorrow and he can help you out. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs! Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. I had a very bad night last night. We learned of the passing of a dear friend (June) from the Knitting 'Tea Party. She was the most kind encouraging lady I think I've ever known and feel so close to her although we've never met in person. I couldn't quit weeping last night thinking of the big hole that is going to be in all of her loved ones' hearts. I cherish each and every one of my friends on this website.
> 
> I was planning to go the Farmer's market today and then get some more "put away" done. My sister and her husband arrive tomorrow and while I don't intend to have everything done by then, I do want to have some semblance of order and decor.


I'm so sorry, Jeanette! Many hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get lots of rain. I hear the west coast needs it.


Thank you. We're getting some but not nearly enough.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You must be doing something right to be that limber.


Amazing what the body can do to avoid prolonged embarrassment! I don't feel sore this a.m. so it wasn't much of a spill...the chair was already close to the ground. We came home (right next door) at about 7:30 and could hear the party go on into the night. We could hear the sounds of the volleyball games well past dark as they have 2 flood lights that keep the yard well lit. The neighbor put them in when he used to build a hockey rink in the back yard each winter, but then the two boys got into other sports and it became too much of a hassle.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I used the trim beside kitchen closet. When I moved I took the trim with me. It is in the basement now beside the stairs. When I move again the trim is coming with me.


Absolutely - that's family history.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The boards on the deck of our house were spaced too far apart. At every get together someones chair legs would go between the boards and they would end up on the deck. No one was ever hurt. I wonder why we never fixed the boards?


Because, secretly, it is fun to watch someone topple over as long as they're not hurt!?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> DD wants me to drive her to the store to get new heads for her toothbrush. She has been using them in the garden and is out of heads now. :roll:
> Talk to you all later.


Okay, I have to ask--what does she use the brush heads for in the garden?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls. Ive started a new baby coat, and I'll finish stitching the childs cardigan up tomorrow at s and b. Ive had to put the central heating on for a couple of hours because its been so cold.

Marg came up and we had a cup of tea and caught up on the gossip.Next door is planning a 30th party next Saturday, all day, and there is supposed to be 60 people coming. If we park on my land then we'll never get out if we want to, so I'm moving into Margs car space and leave around mine free. We have been invited to the bbq, but 60 people isnt my scene. Marg john DH and me may go for an hour.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh that's lovely!! I have two height charts spread all over the side of my freezer cupboard, I have always let them do their own so you can imagine the mess but they like it and I shall be very sad to scrub it all off one day!!


This photo reminds me so much of our two boys when they were smaller. They used to use my kitchen wall to draw a height line and it didnt bother me one bit. Now they are budding teenagers and my kitchens been done, I stopped hahaha. I am only up to GS2's chin. Enjoy yourself and savour every time you're with them londy, it goes too quickly....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. I had a very bad night last night. We learned of the passing of a dear friend (June) from the Knitting 'Tea Party. She was the most kind encouraging lady I think I've ever known and feel so close to her although we've never met in person. I couldn't quit weeping last night thinking of the big hole that is going to be in all of her loved ones' hearts. I cherish each and every one of my friends on this website.
> 
> I was planning to go the Farmer's market today and then get some more "put away" done. My sister and her husband arrive tomorrow and while I don't intend to have everything done by then, I do want to have some semblance of order and decor.


My condolences to you Rookie and indeed all your tea party friends too. Its strange what we all mean to each other on here. Theres nothing quite like it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OBTW we are speaking. Thats all I'll say on ity, except that it might be a long time until he goes in the huff again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OBTW we are speaking. Thats all I'll say on ity, except that it might be a long time until he goes in the huff again.


Good for you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. I had a very bad night last night. We learned of the passing of a dear friend (June) from the Knitting 'Tea Party. She was the most kind encouraging lady I think I've ever known and feel so close to her although we've never met in person.
> 
> She meant so much to all of us there, although she was a good ages she seemed to be gone so suddenly. She will be sadly missed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OBTW we are speaking. Thats all I'll say on ity, except that it might be a long time until he goes in the huff again.


Glad you are speaking again xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

We got to see the Shakespeare tonight. I should be in bed as I have to leave home in the morning at 8 am to go on a course in East Grinstead at 9.15. It's like being back at work, I must be mad.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the lovely e card. It brightened my evening. Love to all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Purly, I'm so sorry. I hope you get into the doctor tomorrow and he can help you out. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs! Love you lots! xxxooo


Purly I too hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Thank you all for the lovely e card. It brightened my evening. Love to all. Purly


So sorry you are not feeling good. I hope you make a good and quick recovery.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its raining. I had another lie in. I'm tired haha.Am I ever anything else?!! I'll catch up


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning to all. I had a very bad night last night. We learned of the passing of a dear friend (June) from the Knitting 'Tea Party. She was the most kind encouraging lady I think I've ever known and feel so close to her although we've never met in person.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> So sorry you are not feeling good. I hope you make a good and quick recovery.


From me too, get better quickly Pearlie, lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a slughtly rainy France. It is our last day today. Going to pack up and get last minute shopping. Might even do some crochet.

Hope everything is fine. Love you all loads xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the "kids' corner" done; now on to the other side of the room.


That looks great, makes me think I need to do something similar for my GSs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning all - the sun is rising to what looks like a clear and sunny day. Temperatures to reach 90F today so my sister coming up from FL should feel right at home. Don't have anything planned for today except a pork roast in the oven with mmashed potatoes and gravy and sweet corn with compound butter. She's married to the boy from the farm next door (they've been married for 55 years) so that's the kind of meals we all had growing up. My sister isn't much on cooking, but does love to bake and sew and re-arrange furniture/decorate. I'll put her to work helping me rearrange everything to put it back.

I also have some routine Dr. visits this week and some fun things planned. I'm taking them to a free live taping of a local TV show which they should find interesting. I'm also planning on going to Eataly which is co-owned by Mario Batali and Lydia (?). It's supposed to be everything Italian so may be the closest we get.

Purple - have a safe trip home; it looks like a wonderful trip.

Pearl - hope you are feeling better today; you've been through so much. I hope when you make your permanent move to FL that things settle down for you and you & Ken feel much better.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

morning everyone. I'm enjoying being away but wish it was warmer! Had a quiet morning, hopefully will be going out this afternoon. Our SIL is on his way up, Oscar has missed him. 
Safe journey home Purple, loved your photo, you are an inspiration to all knee replacement people! 
Purely hope you are feeling better very soon. Love to you all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:29 am ET and 16'C (61'F) going to 30'C (86'F) with humidity. And I'm back to work. I'm on late shift this week with standby. Talk about jumping into the fire with both feet. When I get to my computer, I have over 700 email messages to deal with. Fun, No.
I'm taking the project that I started for the beach. It is an easy knit. I'm about 3/4 of the way done. This one is going to need to be blocked. The yarn is really stretchy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all - the sun is rising to what looks like a clear and sunny day. Temperatures to reach 90F today so my sister coming up from FL should feel right at home. Don't have anything planned for today except a pork roast in the oven with mmashed potatoes and gravy and sweet corn with compound butter. She's married to the boy from the farm next door (they've been married for 55 years) so that's the kind of meals we all had growing up. My sister isn't much on cooking, but does love to bake and sew and re-arrange furniture/decorate. I'll put her to work helping me rearrange everything to put it back.
> 
> I also have some routine Dr. visits this week and some fun things planned. I'm taking them to a free live taping of a local TV show which they should find interesting. I'm also planning on going to Eataly which is co-owned by Mario Batali and Lydia (?). It's supposed to be everything Italian so may be the closest we get.
> 
> ...


You are a brave woman baking something in the oven in that heat. I try to stick to the crockpot or the smoker and BBQ outside when it is hot out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slughtly rainy France. It is our last day today. Going to pack up and get last minute shopping. Might even do some crochet.
> 
> Hope everything is fine. Love you all loads xxxx


Have a great last day in France.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its raining. I had another lie in. I'm tired haha.Am I ever anything else?!! I'll catch up


If it's raining then a lie in is a fine way to spend the morning. What else are you going to do, splash through some mud puddles?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We got to see the Shakespeare tonight. I should be in bed as I have to leave home in the morning at 8 am to go on a course in East Grinstead at 9.15. It's like being back at work, I must be mad.


You're happiest when you have something to do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I have to ask--what does she use the brush heads for in the garden?


We are lacking in bees so she sticks the brush heads in the flowers to gather pollen, then goes to the next flower to pollinate it. We wouldn't have had any tomatoes if she hadn't done it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Because, secretly, it is fun to watch someone topple over as long as they're not hurt!?


Only their pride, and some bruised bottoms.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Amazing what the body can do to avoid prolonged embarrassment! I don't feel sore this a.m. so it wasn't much of a spill...the chair was already close to the ground. We came home (right next door) at about 7:30 and could hear the party go on into the night. We could hear the sounds of the volleyball games well past dark as they have 2 flood lights that keep the yard well lit. The neighbor put them in when he used to build a hockey rink in the back yard each winter, but then the two boys got into other sports and it became too much of a hassle.


When we lived on the shore of the lake, our neighbours used to have parties late into the night quite often. The neighbours that I have now do night shifts occasionally so they have rarely partied at night. I don't mind one bit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm caught up for now so I'm heading to work now.
Purly, I hope the doc can do something for you.
Binky, hang in there. <hugs>
Xiang, stay warm.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You are a brave woman baking something in the oven in that heat. I try to stick to the crockpot or the smoker and BBQ outside when it is hot out.


I would normally put the pork roast out on the rotisserie on the gas grill, but I know they like gravy with their pork and mashed potatoes so I'll do that for them. I turned the A/C on today anyway because it is so humid already and will only get worse. I need the A/C to get some cleaning done today without my whole body dripping. So, I'll take advantage of the A/C. The roast won't be in the oven for very long -- maybe 2 hours. It's not a huge roast; maybe just enough for dinner for the four of us and a couple of sandwiches tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls. Ive been to s and b and there was 26 of us there. Far to noisy for me so we escaped (6 of us) to another table. We are calling ourselves "select" hahaha. Ive told them all they are too noisy for me but they take no notice. They say we are the coven haha.Came home and had a yorkshire pudding dinner with steak chunks (out of a tin, sorry rookie)!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. Ive been to s and b and there was 26 of us there. Far to noisy for me so we escaped (6 of us) to another table. We are calling ourselves "select" hahaha. Ive told them all they are too noisy for me but they take no notice. They say we are the coven haha.Came home and had a yorkshire pudding dinner with steak chunks (out of a tin, sorry rookie)!!!!


Sounds like a good day. Lots of people (and it would be way too many for me, too). Had a good walk this morning and now doing some laundry. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. Ive been to s and b and there was 26 of us there. Far to noisy for me so we escaped (6 of us) to another table. We are calling ourselves "select" hahaha. Ive told them all they are too noisy for me but they take no notice. They say we are the coven haha.Came home and had a yorkshire pudding dinner with steak chunks (out of a tin, sorry rookie)!!!!


One of my husbands favourite dinners. Goes back to his single days! I have just bought ready made Yorkshire puds for dinner tonight, requested by little O as he is having sausages. Could not believe how expensive they were but I'm not making them up here. Just been out for tea at a very nice garden enter. They have all gone swimming now so I have a little peace, going to start my cross stitch.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. Ive been to s and b and there was 26 of us there. Far to noisy for me so we escaped (6 of us) to another table. We are calling ourselves "select" hahaha. Ive told them all they are too noisy for me but they take no notice. They say we are the coven haha.Came home and had a yorkshire pudding dinner with steak chunks (out of a tin, sorry rookie)!!!!


Are you saying you're sorry because I can't join you? I love a good yorkshire pudding and don't make it nearly as often as I should.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My sister is about an hour out from our house so will be here for lunch. I have a pasta salad that I'll serve with sandwiches. I wasn't sure what time today they'd get in, so I'm just winging it.

Most of the house is clean - and only 4 more boxes to go into cabinets, but they're for the curio cabinet and side table and I'm not sure yet where they're going to be placed so will wait until they're all in position before I finalize that. DH is vacuuming and we'll be all set to just sit and visit.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purple I hope you enjoy your last day in France! Is GS1 coming back with you?

I am going to go and try to make some homemade brownies with DS bless his heart he tried Friday but didn't have the right ingredients and they were like rubber so I got the right stuff for him to try again, here's hoping....
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister is about an hour out from our house so will be here for lunch. I have a pasta salad that I'll serve with sandwiches. I wasn't sure what time today they'd get in, so I'm just winging it.
> 
> Most of the house is clean - and only 4 more boxes to go into cabinets, but they're for the curio cabinet and side table and I'm not sure yet where they're going to be placed so will wait until they're all in position before I finalize that. DH is vacuuming and we'll be all set to just sit and visit.


Have a wonderful time with them!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! I have been to WW and have stayed the same! Not surprising when I have been doing so much socialising!!! Shortly, I am meeting Jayne, a friend of long-standing from my days in the Post Office. We will be having lunch in her staff canteen! After that, I am going to an extra Zumba class as the local magazine is coming to take pictures of us! After that, my time is my own!
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxx


Woohoo, a STAR in print😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am at home, being lazy. Sarah has the midwife today. She is convinced that baby is going to come early as he never keeps still. He's manoeuvring into place she thinks. I'm sure mine all stopped immediately before birth. She still has 3 weeks to go.


At 37 weeks, the baby can come any time now. 37 weeks is classed as term, because there is no risk to the baby's life from that time on. Just keep encouraging her to remain as calm as she is able, and to be prepared, and things should be fine.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry to hear about the poor movie :thumbdown: I hope you have more success next time.
> 
> And I hope your back holds out for the sewing class, I think I would like to do some sort of classes


Oddly tonight I was at a group and overheard a lady telling her friend how funny the movie was??! To me it was nasty.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Looking goo!


You really plan when you plan. It sounds really lovely.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I forgot I'm not eating cheese at the moment and ate one and half slices of pizza :-( in the three weeks I've abstained from cheese I've had one headache and that was after eating a mouthful of cheese on shepherds pie. Up until then I'd been getting at least 3 headaches a week! It's amazing what contains cheese....I am really missing it


Funny how what one person craves another could do without. I can't drink whole milk or icecream with real cream gives me bad pains. Tonight I wanted a bologna and cheese sandwich in the worse way. I don't care much for donuts but my friend eats tons. I want pie but she doesn't like pie at all. I'm glad your head aches are less.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I had an annoying day! I got a letter from the bank that mom's money was being sent to unclaimed funds due to inactive account. Went to the bank and met the dumbest guy in,a suit I've ever met employed at a bank. He said I had no papers filed that mom was deceased and not any saying i am thr executor. So I had to drive home to get the papers they gave me long ago. Then he tried to,copy them and came back to,his desk with blank paper. Wouldn't you check after you made the copy? Then he found I did have one on file but they hadn't put the other in. Says he got it straightened out but I'm sure he botched it somehow. I was very nice to him but I was rather annoyed because on the way home I was thinking how it could not be on file and I rolled thru a stop sign and got pulled over by the handsomest young policeman I've ever met. Could have been a model! He checked from his car and I was almost teary from the stress of the whole day. He let me go with a warning which was an answer to the prayers I was saying while waiting for him to,come back to the car. I told the bank guy and he didn't even say he was sorry for my trouble. Actually he didn't even say he was sorry for my loss when I said mom had died. Most people would I think. Also some lady with an accent calls asking for me but I'm not picking up because she doesn't say why she is calling. I'm lonely and I know lonely won't kill me but it sure feels bad.
I think I'm just tired and will feel better tomorrow. I hope you all have a good rest of the day.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The gum was to freshen my breath as I didn't have time to clean my teeth too thoroughly, I don't even like the stuff and it always makes me hungry cos my tum thinks "Hey, she's chewing, get ready for a delivery"!
> Yes I did enjoy the cuppa and a two and a half hour chat with Jill, came away with a big - I mean massive - box of buttons form her friend who is moving! Anyone need any buttons, I have a few!!


When he was in grade school, My son use to thread buttons into bracelets and the lunch ladies loved them. they really were interesting.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I had an annoying day! I got a letter from the bank that mom's money was being sent to unclaimed funds due to inactive account. Went to the bank and met the dumbest guy in,a suit I've ever met employed at a bank. He said I had no papers filed that mom was deceased and not any saying i am thr executor. So I had to drive home to get the papers they gave me long ago. Then he tried to,copy them and came back to,his desk with blank paper. Wouldn't you check after you made the copy? Then he found I did have one on file but they hadn't put the other in. Says he got it straightened out but I'm sure he botched it somehow. I was very nice to him but I was rather annoyed because on the way home I was thinking how it could not be on file and I rolled thru a stop sign and got pulled over by the handsomest young policeman I've ever met. Could have been a model! He checked from his car and I was almost teary from the stress of the whole day. He let me go with a warning which was an answer to the prayers I was saying while waiting for him to,come back to the car. I told the bank guy and he didn't even say he was sorry for my trouble. Actually he didn't even say he was sorry for my loss when I said mom had died. Most people would I think. Also some lady with an accent calls asking for me but I'm not picking up because she doesn't say why she is calling. I'm lonely and I know lonely won't kill me but it sure feels bad.
> I think I'm just tired and will feel better tomorrow. I hope you all have a good rest of the day.


What an ordeal to go through. Here's to a better day today :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Funny how what one person craves another could do without. I can't drink whole milk or icecream with real cream gives me bad pains. Tonight I wanted a bologna and cheese sandwich in the worse way. I don't care much for donuts but my friend eats tons. I want pie but she doesn't like pie at all. I'm glad your head aches are less.


Thanks, yes I'm glad that the headaches are less too, but that pizza caused me to wake in the night with a sicky headache


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. I had a very bad night last night. We learned of the passing of a dear friend (June) from the Knitting 'Tea Party. She was the most kind encouraging lady I think I've ever known and feel so close to her although we've never met in person. I couldn't quit weeping last night thinking of the big hole that is going to be in all of her loved ones' hearts. I cherish each and every one of my friends on this website.
> 
> I was planning to go the Farmer's market today and then get some more "put away" done. My sister and her husband arrive tomorrow and while I don't intend to have everything done by then, I do want to have some semblance of order and decor.


That's very sad news dear. I didn't know her as I rarely go onto the TP but I have seen her there and know who you mean. I am sure knowing everyone on KP enriched her life, possibly when she needed it the most. xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Have not felt well the last few weeks. Feeling worse every day, but I do look in just to see what you lovely ladies are up to. Hope the doctor can see me tomorrow.Packing and sorting is on the back burner for now. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


Oh please be well Purly, we've missed you but understand. Sending you warm, healing hugs and wish you well very very soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:34 am ET and 24'C (75'F) Hot and humid and it will be all week.
> DD drove to Colborne to a place called the Big Apple. They have a glass walled apple processing room so you can watch them making apples into apple pie. Lots of apple loaf, apple cake, apple blossoms and apple fritters for sale. We bought lots. On the way home I drove on the highway and we got caught in a traffic jam. 2 hours to drive 10 km. There was an accident where someone was killed. The investigators always shut down the highway. That is fine, but at the end of the ramp off the highway was a stop light and NO cop to direct traffic and give priority to the people coming off the highway.
> At one point, close to Port Hope a BMW driver decided to run the on paved shoulder reserved for emergency vehicles and 2 cars got fed up and pushed him off into the ditch. Everyone in line cheered.
> That's my excitement for the week. I get to do laundry today.


That all sounds very exciting to me but sorry you were caught up in it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well.not sure how I got so far behind, think it's because I didn't get any email updates so I thought you were all being very quiet!!!
Went up to London with Jill yesterday, we went to the Imperial War Museum, where they had an exhibition of wartime clothing, illustrating Purple's 'Make do and Mend' campaign, very interesting. A lot of the utility fashions wouldn't look out of place today. Then we had a nice linguini lunch in a pub right on London Bridge before heading for Guy's Hospital to have my mouth checked. Saw a very nice Iranian Doc who is also sure I have lichen planus but has made me an appointment for a biopsy after I come back from NZ. Apparently this condition can be to do with the immune system. After that, we had a stroll along the south bank, which was buzzing with visitors! Lazy morning today, followed by mayhem later when the gks arrive!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Amazing what the body can do to avoid prolonged embarrassment! I don't feel sore this a.m. so it wasn't much of a spill...the chair was already close to the ground. We came home (right next door) at about 7:30 and could hear the party go on into the night. We could hear the sounds of the volleyball games well past dark as they have 2 flood lights that keep the yard well lit. The neighbor put them in when he used to build a hockey rink in the back yard each winter, but then the two boys got into other sports and it became too much of a hassle.


You are right about that! I swear if I broke my leg outside in the street, I would get up and drag myself indoors before I started screaming!! That must be some big back yard they have there, although we play cricket even in our tiny little yard!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This photo reminds me so much of our two boys when they were smaller. They used to use my kitchen wall to draw a height line and it didnt bother me one bit. Now they are budding teenagers and my kitchens been done, I stopped hahaha. I am only up to GS2's chin. Enjoy yourself and savour every time you're with them londy, it goes too quickly....


Too true, they will be over here after lunch and staying the night - lovely!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OBTW we are speaking. Thats all I'll say on ity, except that it might be a long time until he goes in the huff again.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You are a brave woman baking something in the oven in that heat. I try to stick to the crockpot or the smoker and BBQ outside when it is hot out.


I used my slow cooker to make a casserole last week butset it cooking down in the garage to keep the kitchen cool!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We are lacking in bees so she sticks the brush heads in the flowers to gather pollen, then goes to the next flower to pollinate it. We wouldn't have had any tomatoes if she hadn't done it.


Now that's dedication to the tomato plants!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I would normally put the pork roast out on the rotisserie on the gas grill, but I know they like gravy with their pork and mashed potatoes so I'll do that for them. I turned the A/C on today anyway because it is so humid already and will only get worse. I need the A/C to get some cleaning done today without my whole body dripping. So, I'll take advantage of the A/C. The roast won't be in the oven for very long -- maybe 2 hours. It's not a huge roast; maybe just enough for dinner for the four of us and a couple of sandwiches tomorrow.


Mmmmm, pork sandwiches, yum!! The roast pork dinner sounds pretty good too, enjoy!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister is about an hour out from our house so will be here for lunch. I have a pasta salad that I'll serve with sandwiches. I wasn't sure what time today they'd get in, so I'm just winging it.
> 
> Most of the house is clean - and only 4 more boxes to go into cabinets, but they're for the curio cabinet and side table and I'm not sure yet where they're going to be placed so will wait until they're all in position before I finalize that. DH is vacuuming and we'll be all set to just sit and visit.


Hope the day went well and well done on getting through all that 'putting back' stuff. Might have taken you longer if your sister hadn't been visiting?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I had an annoying day! I got a letter from the bank that mom's money was being sent to unclaimed funds due to inactive account. Went to the bank and met the dumbest guy in,a suit I've ever met employed at a bank. He said I had no papers filed that mom was deceased and not any saying i am thr executor. So I had to drive home to get the papers they gave me long ago. Then he tried to,copy them and came back to,his desk with blank paper. Wouldn't you check after you made the copy? Then he found I did have one on file but they hadn't put the other in. Says he got it straightened out but I'm sure he botched it somehow. I was very nice to him but I was rather annoyed because on the way home I was thinking how it could not be on file and I rolled thru a stop sign and got pulled over by the handsomest young policeman I've ever met. Could have been a model! He checked from his car and I was almost teary from the stress of the whole day. He let me go with a warning which was an answer to the prayers I was saying while waiting for him to,come back to the car. I told the bank guy and he didn't even say he was sorry for my trouble. Actually he didn't even say he was sorry for my loss when I said mom had died. Most people would I think. Also some lady with an accent calls asking for me but I'm not picking up because she doesn't say why she is calling. I'm lonely and I know lonely won't kill me but it sure feels bad.
> I think I'm just tired and will feel better tomorrow. I hope you all have a good rest of the day.


Oh sweetie, sorry for your rough day, hope you are feeling better now! xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, another dull wet asnd cold day. Summer has disappeared. Over 60's today and the staff is coming. Purple have a good trip home.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I had an annoying day! I got a letter from the bank that mom's money was being sent to unclaimed funds due to inactive account. Went to the bank and met the dumbest guy in,a suit I've ever met employed at a bank. He said I had no papers filed that mom was deceased and not any saying i am thr executor. So I had to drive home to get the papers they gave me long ago. Then he tried to,copy them and came back to,his desk with blank paper. Wouldn't you check after you made the copy? Then he found I did have one on file but they hadn't put the other in. Says he got it straightened out but I'm sure he botched it somehow. I was very nice to him but I was rather annoyed because on the way home I was thinking how it could not be on file and I rolled thru a stop sign and got pulled over by the handsomest young policeman I've ever met. Could have been a model! He checked from his car and I was almost teary from the stress of the whole day. He let me go with a warning which was an answer to the prayers I was saying while waiting for him to,come back to the car. I told the bank guy and he didn't even say he was sorry for my trouble. Actually he didn't even say he was sorry for my loss when I said mom had died. Most people would I think. Also some lady with an accent calls asking for me but I'm not picking up because she doesn't say why she is calling. I'm lonely and I know lonely won't kill me but it sure feels bad.
> I think I'm just tired and will feel better tomorrow. I hope you all have a good rest of the day.


What an awful day jolly. I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, another dull wet asnd cold day. Summer has disappeared. Over 60's today and the staff is coming. Purple have a good trip home.


Morning love, not too bad here today, warn and quite bright. I was up really early today to go and have my fasting blood test, it's going to seem like a very long day!!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning londy. I didnt get up early. hahaha. have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning londy. I didnt get up early. hahaha. have a great day.


This is the latest cardigan Ive knitted. Its a much prettier pink than it looks in the picture


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is the latest cardigan Ive knitted. Its a much prettier pink than it looks in the picture


That's very pretty and very nice knitting, as usual. Here's my latest, love it but too many ends to darn in!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> This is the latest cardigan Ive knitted. Its a much prettier pink than it looks in the picture


Love it!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> This is the latest cardigan Ive knitted. Its a much prettier pink than it looks in the picture


Love it!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That's very pretty and very nice knitting, as usual. Here's my latest, love it but too many ends to darn in!!


That's cute too! I have made a pretty jacket then sat & unpicked it all. Now re knitting it! Mr B says I unpick more Thani knit some evenings...cheek!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

My family have all gone out & left me, I'm enjoying the rest. They have gone to the air museum & I can't manage that. I'm worried about my DD as she is supposed to be resting but it's difficult with her little boy. Not sure if I said but she is suffering with symphysis pubis dysfunction (SPD). It's a very painful condition where the pelvic bones 'sift' around. When we get home she has to be fitted with a special belt which she will have to wear until the baby is born. Meanwhile she is walking around on crutches, why does everything happen to my girl, it's not fair. Hopefully we can get her in my wheelchair, she needs it more than me. What a family we are!! That's enough moaning from me. Have a good day everyone. Lots of love xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's cute too! I have made a pretty jacket then sat & unpicked it all. Now re knitting it! Mr B says I unpick more Thani knit some evenings...cheek!


Never mind, as long as it keeps you out of mischief!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My family have all gone out & left me, I'm enjoying the rest. They have gone to the air museum & I can't manage that. I'm worried about my DD as she is supposed to be resting but it's difficult with her little boy. Not sure if I said but she is suffering with symphysis pubis dysfunction (SPD). It's a very painful condition where the pelvic bones 'sift' around. When we get home she has to be fitted with a special belt which she will have to wear until the baby is born. Meanwhile she is walking around on crutches, why does everything happen to my girl, it's not fair. Hopefully we can get her in my wheelchair, she needs it more than me. What a family we are!! That's enough moaning from me. Have a good day everyone. Lots of love xx


Oh dear, sorry to hear about DD but she is a grown up girl now and must decide for herself what she can and can't do. Having given you that pep talk, I would be worried too!! I truly hope every thing falls back into place after baby arrives!! Enjoy your peace and quiet and your frogging!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:05 am ET and 18'C (65'F) feeling like 35'C (95'F) this afternoon. The TV is saying "don't leave your dogs or children in the car, they will die". Rather blunt, but some people aren't getting the message. Several cars had to have their windows broken to get dogs out yesterday.
Last night mum, DD and I sat at the kitchen table with our laptops playing Minecraft. DD had a world that she shared with us. It was fun, but what a waste of time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My family have all gone out & left me, I'm enjoying the rest. They have gone to the air museum & I can't manage that. I'm worried about my DD as she is supposed to be resting but it's difficult with her little boy. Not sure if I said but she is suffering with symphysis pubis dysfunction (SPD). It's a very painful condition where the pelvic bones 'sift' around. When we get home she has to be fitted with a special belt which she will have to wear until the baby is born. Meanwhile she is walking around on crutches, why does everything happen to my girl, it's not fair. Hopefully we can get her in my wheelchair, she needs it more than me. What a family we are!! That's enough moaning from me. Have a good day everyone. Lots of love xx


Enjoy your rest. I'm wishing your DD some luck.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's cute too! I have made a pretty jacket then sat & unpicked it all. Now re knitting it! Mr B says I unpick more Thani knit some evenings...cheek!


DD says I unknit as fast as I knit. Must be the practice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's very pretty and very nice knitting, as usual. Here's my latest, love it but too many ends to darn in!!


Very nice. I hate weaving ends too. I have a bucket for projects with too many ends.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is the latest cardigan Ive knitted. Its a much prettier pink than it looks in the picture


Also very nice.
I don't have any finished projects to show. But I should soon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:05 am ET and 18'C (65'F) feeling like 35'C (95'F) this afternoon. The TV is saying "don't leave your dogs or children in the car, they will die". Rather blunt, but some people aren't getting the message. Several cars had to have their windows broken to get dogs out yesterday.
> Last night mum, DD and I sat at the kitchen table with our laptops playing Minecraft. DD had a world that she shared with us. It was fun, but what a waste of time.


My gks love it but to me it seems really old fashioned and pointless - and it makes my laptop very very hot!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, another dull wet asnd cold day. Summer has disappeared. Over 60's today and the staff is coming. Purple have a good trip home.


I'll send you some of my heat. I have plenty at the moment.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Now that's dedication to the tomato plants!!!


Just trying to get cheap tomatoes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I used my slow cooker to make a casserole last week butset it cooking down in the garage to keep the kitchen cool!!


I hadn't thought of that. I have a toaster oven that I could use in the garage. hmmm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well.not sure how I got so far behind, think it's because I didn't get any email updates so I thought you were all being very quiet!!!
> Went up to London with Jill yesterday, we went to the Imperial War Museum, where they had an exhibition of wartime clothing, illustrating Purple's 'Make do and Mend' campaign, very interesting. A lot of the utility fashions wouldn't look out of place today. Then we had a nice linguini lunch in a pub right on London Bridge before heading for Guy's Hospital to have my mouth checked. Saw a very nice Iranian Doc who is also sure I have lichen planus but has made me an appointment for a biopsy after I come back from NZ. Apparently this condition can be to do with the immune system. After that, we had a stroll along the south bank, which was buzzing with visitors! Lazy morning today, followed by mayhem later when the gks arrive!! xxxxxxx


That sounds like a wonderful day (apart from the doctor visit).


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That all sounds very exciting to me but sorry you were caught up in it!!


It wasn't my favourite way to spend a vacation day.  But I didn't have anywhere that I needed to be so it wasn't too bad. DD was worse off, she had to go to the bathroom.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a wonderful day (apart from the doctor visit).


Even that was ok, he was very nice, explained everything clearly and didn't make me feel hurried. Also, I was on the 22nd floor and had the most wonderful view across London!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It wasn't my favourite way to spend a vacation day.  But I didn't have anywhere that I needed to be so it wasn't too bad. DD was worse off, she had to go to the bathroom.


Oh Dear, that's always going to happen when you get stuck, isn't it?!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Hi Londy
I have to sign off and go to work now.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hi Londy
> I have to sign off and go to work now.


Take care, hope your late shift is kind to you!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Everyone have a good day.
Happy knitting, crocheting, sewing, crafting!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is the latest cardigan Ive knitted. Its a much prettier pink than it looks in the picture


That is beautiful. You always produce such lovely work :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's very pretty and very nice knitting, as usual. Here's my latest, love it but too many ends to darn in!!


Lovely work, and I can see why there are lots of ends to deal with. I think I have that pattern.,.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What an ordeal to go through. Here's to a better day today :thumbup:


And from me, too, Polly!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well.not sure how I got so far behind, think it's because I didn't get any email updates so I thought you were all being very quiet!!!
> Went up to London with Jill yesterday, we went to the Imperial War Museum, where they had an exhibition of wartime clothing, illustrating Purple's 'Make do and Mend' campaign, very interesting. A lot of the utility fashions wouldn't look out of place today. Then we had a nice linguini lunch in a pub right on London Bridge before heading for Guy's Hospital to have my mouth checked. Saw a very nice Iranian Doc who is also sure I have lichen planus but has made me an appointment for a biopsy after I come back from NZ. Apparently this condition can be to do with the immune system. After that, we had a stroll along the south bank, which was buzzing with visitors! Lazy morning today, followed by mayhem later when the gks arrive!! xxxxxxx


Busy day for you yesterday! Enjoy your day today and the GKs when they arrive.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is the latest cardigan Ive knitted. Its a much prettier pink than it looks in the picture


What a sweet little cardigan! You do such beautiful work!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's very pretty and very nice knitting, as usual. Here's my latest, love it but too many ends to darn in!!


Oh, that's really adorable, too!  xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My design and professional brickworkers/landscapers put it in. DH was the supervisor!
> 
> Here's a photo that shows the "look"of the flowers, etc. We'll have to see what the nursery says will grow in the spaces -- I won't do the fountain though.
> 
> ...


That is amazing. My mouth is hanging open...wow!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir. Had a wonderful day on DSs boat yesterday. Moored in the centre of Le Mans for lunch. Lots of fresh air and sunshine. Took GS1 to a great Aquarium nr Amboise today. Home now and the boys are playing on the Wii and Lm2 is posing. Hope you are all ok. Luv u lots xxx


Beautiful children. I love her happy smile.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:05 am ET and 18'C (65'F) feeling like 35'C (95'F) this afternoon. The TV is saying "don't leave your dogs or children in the car, they will die". Rather blunt, but some people aren't getting the message. Several cars had to have their windows broken to get dogs out yesterday.
> Last night mum, DD and I sat at the kitchen table with our laptops playing Minecraft. DD had a world that she shared with us. It was fun, but what a waste of time.


Family fun for the 21st century :-D :-D :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My family have all gone out & left me, I'm enjoying the rest. They have gone to the air museum & I can't manage that. I'm worried about my DD as she is supposed to be resting but it's difficult with her little boy. Not sure if I said but she is suffering with symphysis pubis dysfunction (SPD). It's a very painful condition where the pelvic bones 'sift' around. When we get home she has to be fitted with a special belt which she will have to wear until the baby is born. Meanwhile she is walking around on crutches, why does everything happen to my girl, it's not fair. Hopefully we can get her in my wheelchair, she needs it more than me. What a family we are!! That's enough moaning from me. Have a good day everyone. Lots of love xx


I am sure she will heed her limitations....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hi Londy
> I have to sign off and go to work now.


Have a good day


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon, the boat is just leaving for the Uk and we are having coffe and cake. GS1 is very excited. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, the boat is just leaving for the Uk and we are having coffe and cake. GS1 is very excited. Xxxx


Safe traveling! I'm sure GS1 is really looking forward to seeing GS2 and LM1!  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

P{urple is on the boat and on her way home.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Been to Over 60's. I needed help!!!! never won a $. but...wait for it....a packet of biscuits and a pkt of choc eclairs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's very pretty and very nice knitting, as usual. Here's my latest, love it but too many ends to darn in!!


love yours too. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, the boat is just leaving for the Uk and we are having coffe and cake. GS1 is very excited. Xxxx


Great news. Happy and safe travels :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Been to Over 60's. I needed help!!!! never won a $. but...wait for it....a packet of biscuits and a pkt of choc eclairs.


Well they will come in handy :thumbup: I can't eat chocolate ecclairs, I worry my fillings will come out :|


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The man next door who is having the BBQ on saturday, and whos wife is crippled, came and asked DH if he would put a new shower in their bathroom......DH had been and had a look and said he'll do it for him.....I'm chewing myself silly, hahaha. You know what track record DH has got. He told me its a piece of cake ...Where have I heard this before? Ive told him if he cocks it up then god help him...haha. This could be a grandma susan saga. its been a while since I had one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The man next door who is having the BBQ on saturday, and whos wife is crippled, came and asked DH if he would put a new shower in their bathroom......DH had been and had a look and said he'll do it for him.....I'm chewing myself silly, hahaha. You know what track record DH has got. He told me its a piece of cake ...Where have I heard this before? Ive told him if he cocks it up then god help him...haha. This could be a grandma susan saga. its been a while since I had one.


Oh oh!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well they will come in handy :thumbup: I can't eat chocolate ecclairs, I worry my fillings will come out :|


Oh I assumed they were the cream cake eclairs, I can certainly eat them!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The man next door who is having the BBQ on saturday, and whos wife is crippled, came and asked DH if he would put a new shower in their bathroom......DH had been and had a look and said he'll do it for him.....I'm chewing myself silly, hahaha. You know what track record DH has got. He told me its a piece of cake ...Where have I heard this before? Ive told him if he cocks it up then god help him...haha. This could be a grandma susan saga. its been a while since I had one.


I can't wait! 😀😀😀


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The man next door who is having the BBQ on saturday, and whos wife is crippled, came and asked DH if he would put a new shower in their bathroom......DH had been and had a look and said he'll do it for him.....I'm chewing myself silly, hahaha. You know what track record DH has got. He told me its a piece of cake ...Where have I heard this before? Ive told him if he cocks it up then god help him...haha. This could be a grandma susan saga. its been a while since I had one.


Could be interesting.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh I assumed they were the cream cake eclairs, I can certainly eat them!!


Yep me too, yum....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's what I've been working on the past few evenings. I started of doing rows of different crochet stitches, learning to count the stitches, and learning what they look like so I know where to make the next stitch. I simply would rip what I had achieved. Last night I made the square on the left, which is far from perfect, but I am keeping it as a learning tool. The one on the right I did tonight. It is better than last night's effort, but it was a simpler pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's what I've been working on the past few evenings. I started of doing rows of different crochet stitches, learning to count the stitches, and learning what they look like so I know where to make the next stitch. I simply would rip what I had achieved. Last night I made the square on the left, which is far from perfect, but I am keeping it as a learning tool. The one on the right I did tonight. It is better than last night's effort, but it was a simpler pattern.


Well done, Rebecca!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope the day went well and well done on getting through all that 'putting back' stuff. Might have taken you longer if your sister hadn't been visiting?!


It certainly was a catalyst to get some boxes off the floors. Although, she wouldn't have minded and it wouldn't bother me for her to see that. But, good thing I did because she brought in about 4 boxes of material, interfacing, fusing materials and 5 shoeboxes full of small ceramic pieces -- I'll take a photo to show you. Then there was a box full of "made up" pieces with the ceramics. Earrings, tie tacs, refrigerator magnets, trivets, Christmas ornaments, pins & rings. I can envision making shawl pins out of the larger pieces, stitch markers with the smaller ones, and purse magnet closures with the middle sized ones. My sister got them at a estate auction. So my crafters cabinet has more to go in it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is the latest cardigan Ive knitted. Its a much prettier pink than it looks in the picture


That's adorable -- can you let me know what pattern that is?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Home and all in bed. Will catch up tomorrow. Night night. Luv n hugs xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Home and all in bed. Will catch up tomorrow. Night night. Luv n hugs xxxxx


Glad you're safely home!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is the latest cardigan Ive knitted. Its a much prettier pink than it looks in the picture


That is really adorable!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's very pretty and very nice knitting, as usual. Here's my latest, love it but too many ends to darn in!!


Londy you all are amazing that is lovely!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:05 am ET and 18'C (65'F) feeling like 35'C (95'F) this afternoon. The TV is saying "don't leave your dogs or children in the car, they will die". Rather blunt, but some people aren't getting the message. Several cars had to have their windows broken to get dogs out yesterday.
> Last night mum, DD and I sat at the kitchen table with our laptops playing Minecraft. DD had a world that she shared with us. It was fun, but what a waste of time.


That is what the kids are playing now!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's what I've been working on the past few evenings. I started of doing rows of different crochet stitches, learning to count the stitches, and learning what they look like so I know where to make the next stitch. I simply would rip what I had achieved. Last night I made the square on the left, which is far from perfect, but I am keeping it as a learning tool. The one on the right I did tonight. It is better than last night's effort, but it was a simpler pattern.


Very good, crochet is a lot easier to fix what is broken


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Home and all in bed. Will catch up tomorrow. Night night. Luv n hugs xxxxx


Glad you made it home safely!
Love and hugs to you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I had to put up 2 bushels of corn on the cob and have to repeat tomorrow, went and had dinner with Linky, Jess, Jen and Caleigh she turned 2 yesterday, we had dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant.
I am off to bed early day again.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I had to put up 2 bushels of corn on the cob and have to repeat tomorrow, went and had dinner with Linky, Jess, Jen and Caleigh she turned 2 yesterday, we had dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant.
> I am off to bed early day again.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


That sounds like fun (the dinner - not putting up all that corn). Give my love to Linky!  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a great day - I got a very good report at Dr.s today and weight is down (not much, but I'll take it) and BP and everything else checked out great. Blood was drawn to be sure cholesterol and other levels come back okay. Dr. gave new scripts for meds for the next 9 mos. so I'm in pretty good shape.

My sister and I visited a very large thrift store and we each found tablecloths. I also found some games (still in celophane wrapper) small lamp shade, knit tops new still with tags, and a bag of crochet thread. The place is huge and for sure I'll be going back there whenever I'm in that area.

Dinner was great with BBQ'd chicken, cheesy potatoes, parmesan asparagus and corn bread. DD#2 and DGS stayed for dinner and DGS then beat us at a game of Sorry!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a great day - I got a very good report at Dr.s today and weight is down (not much, but I'll take it) and BP and everything else checked out great. Blood was drawn to be sure cholesterol and other levels come back okay. Dr. gave new scripts for meds for the next 9 mos. so I'm in pretty good shape.
> 
> My sister and I visited a very large thrift store and we each found tablecloths. I also found some games (still in celophane wrapper) small lamp shade, knit tops new still with tags, and a bag of crochet thread. The place is huge and for sure I'll be going back there whenever I'm in that area.
> 
> Dinner was great with BBQ'd chicken, cheesy potatoes, parmesan asparagus and corn bread. DD#2 and DGS stayed for dinner and DGS then beat us at a game of Sorry!


Sounds like a wonderful day from start to finish! And, well done on the great report from the doctor and your weight loss!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It certainly was a catalyst to get some boxes off the floors. Although, she wouldn't have minded and it wouldn't bother me for her to see that. But, good thing I did because she brought in about 4 boxes of material, interfacing, fusing materials and 5 shoeboxes full of small ceramic pieces -- I'll take a photo to show you. Then there was a box full of "made up" pieces with the ceramics. Earrings, tie tacs, refrigerator magnets, trivets, Christmas ornaments, pins & rings. I can envision making shawl pins out of the larger pieces, stitch markers with the smaller ones, and purse magnet closures with the middle sized ones. My sister got them at a estate auction. So my crafters cabinet has more to go in it.


Wow you do so much!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Home and all in bed. Will catch up tomorrow. Night night. Luv n hugs xxxxx


Great to see you back. Have a good time with the family and GS 1 this week :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Very good, crochet is a lot easier to fix what is broken


I'm beginning to learn that :-D just with that first square I closed my eyes to mistakes I knew I was making and went for it :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I had to put up 2 bushels of corn on the cob and have to repeat tomorrow, went and had dinner with Linky, Jess, Jen and Caleigh she turned 2 yesterday, we had dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant.
> I am off to bed early day again.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


How much is a bushel? And what does putting it up involve?

Cannot believe Caleigh is two already. I bet she's a darling xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a great day - I got a very good report at Dr.s today and weight is down (not much, but I'll take it) and BP and everything else checked out great. Blood was drawn to be sure cholesterol and other levels come back okay. Dr. gave new scripts for meds for the next 9 mos. so I'm in pretty good shape.
> 
> My sister and I visited a very large thrift store and we each found tablecloths. I also found some games (still in celophane wrapper) small lamp shade, knit tops new still with tags, and a bag of crochet thread. The place is huge and for sure I'll be going back there whenever I'm in that area.
> 
> Dinner was great with BBQ'd chicken, cheesy potatoes, parmesan asparagus and corn bread. DD#2 and DGS stayed for dinner and DGS then beat us at a game of Sorry!


That's a great day :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good nights sleep. Not too much planned for today, except Gs1 badly needs a haircut and I have singing group tonight. 

Lovely little jackets Susan and Londy and well done on the crochet squares Rebecca. I'm slowly getting to grips with crochet patterns, but still hopeless at the charts.

Rookie, well done on the wright losd, hope the blood tests are ok.

Well I guess I'd better get up as l have a starving 10 yr old to feed.

Lovd and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm beginning to learn that :-D just with that first square I closed my eyes to mistakes I knew I was making and went for it :XD:


I think we should have our own crochet class, the biggest problem l find is the different terminology between the USA terms and the UK ones being the same but meaning different things! Of course I still use my golden rule ... If st first you don't succeed - CHEAT! XXXXX


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think we should have our own crochet class, the biggest problem l find is the different terminology between the USA terms and the UK ones being the same but meaning different things! Of course I still use my golden rule ... If st first you don't succeed - CHEAT! XXXXX


Hehehe I agree. I've looked at charts but think I will stick with written for now. Have just ordered a book off Amazon...I borrowed a few from the library, the one I ordered is the one I am getting on with best.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done, Rebecca!


Yes, that's lovely, you'll have to show me how to do that!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day from start to finish! And, well done on the great report from the doctor and your weight loss!  xxxooo


And from me! Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Goog morning girls. Is looking brighter outside. I must do some laundry. We are going up to the familys this afternoon. Welcome home Purple. love you all.I'll catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's what I've been working on the past few evenings. I started of doing rows of different crochet stitches, learning to count the stitches, and learning what they look like so I know where to make the next stitch. I simply would rip what I had achieved. Last night I made the square on the left, which is far from perfect, but I am keeping it as a learning tool. The one on the right I did tonight. It is better than last night's effort, but it was a simpler pattern.


Are you finding it interesting lifeline. Sometimes I thing a change is good. You seem to be doing very well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's lovely, you'll have to show me how to do that!


I can certainly try :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Are you finding it interesting lifeline. Sometimes I thing a change is good. You seem to be doing very well.


Mmmm not sure about interesting. I set myself a goal a couple of years ago to learn, but I think it wasn't the right time and now I find myself really wanting to keep at it. You're right about a change being good. But really the reason is I can't find the pattern for the shawl I'm in the middle of and I'm procrastinating over the jumper I'm doing for DH :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It certainly was a catalyst to get some boxes off the floors. Although, she wouldn't have minded and it wouldn't bother me for her to see that. But, good thing I did because she brought in about 4 boxes of material, interfacing, fusing materials and 5 shoeboxes full of small ceramic pieces -- I'll take a photo to show you. Then there was a box full of "made up" pieces with the ceramics. Earrings, tie tacs, refrigerator magnets, trivets, Christmas ornaments, pins & rings. I can envision making shawl pins out of the larger pieces, stitch markers with the smaller ones, and purse magnet closures with the middle sized ones. My sister got them at a estate auction. So my crafters cabinet has more to go in it.


Oh wow, nice haul! I brought back some novelty yarns from my visit to Mrs P a couple of weeks ago, may have a go at twiddle muffs with them!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good nights sleep. Not too much planned for today, except Gs1 badly needs a haircut and I have singing group tonight.
> 
> Lovely little jackets Susan and Londy and well done on the crochet squares Rebecca. I'm slowly getting to grips with crochet patterns, but still hopeless at the charts.
> 
> ...


Hi dear, welcome home, didn't feel right with you across the water!! I have just fed my starving 10 year old - and his 8 year old sister, get the waffle make out! My second waffle maker is on the fritz, it's gone all wobbly again and doesn't close tightly. I am going to send it back again but will get a refund this time and go for a more up-market model, it gets a lot of use so it's worth it!! Enjoy your day!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just back from WW and lost the weight I put on from all my socialising a couple of weeks back!! Have the kids until 5-ish so we may go to the park for lunch and there is a great adventure playground there but at the moment, we're all slothing around, Liv is on DH's computer watching Taylor Swift, Jake is playing candy Crush Saga on the tablet, DH is reading the paper and I'm here on my laptop with my buddies!!! 
Purly, hope you're feeling better, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

How about this. My friend just sent it to me


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How about this. My friend just sent it to me


I love it, might give me something to do with that huge box of buttons I was given!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:03 am ET and 18'C (64'F). Yesterday we reached 32'C (90'F) and today is supposed to be hotter. Cold front is supposed to come through tonight to drop the temperatures a couple of degrees.
I'm glad my air conditioning is working.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How about this. My friend just sent it to me


Pretty. Now they just need some green pipe cleaners and a pot.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi dear, welcome home, didn't feel right with you across the water!! I have just fed my starving 10 year old - and his 8 year old sister, get the waffle make out! My second waffle maker is on the fritz, it's gone all wobbly again and doesn't close tightly. I am going to send it back again but will get a refund this time and go for a more up-market model, it gets a lot of use so it's worth it!! Enjoy your day!!


I know my waffle maker is in the basement, but I haven't seen it recently. Things in the basement tend to move around without my knowing it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I know my waffle maker is in the basement, but I haven't seen it recently. Things in the basement tend to move around without my knowing it.


Oo-er, spooky!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hehehe I agree. I've looked at charts but think I will stick with written for now. Have just ordered a book off Amazon...I borrowed a few from the library, the one I ordered is the one I am getting on with best.


After you have looked at the UK charts and the US charts, try the Japanese charts. They have some really interesting crochet, but you have to learn another set of chart symbols because they don't write out any details.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oo-er, spooky!!!


Just too many things on the shelves in the basement, and what you want is always at the back, so everything has to be moved to get at it. I probably needed smaller shelves.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi dear, welcome home, didn't feel right with you across the water!! I have just fed my starving 10 year old - and his 8 year old sister, get the waffle make out! My second waffle maker is on the fritz, it's gone all wobbly again and doesn't close tightly. I am going to send it back again but will get a refund this time and go for a more up-market model, it gets a lot of use so it's worth it!! Enjoy your day!!


Do you have one of those Belgium waffle makers that flip over? I'd like to get one of those. They make huge, really deep waffles.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a great day - I got a very good report at Dr.s today and weight is down (not much, but I'll take it) and BP and everything else checked out great. Blood was drawn to be sure cholesterol and other levels come back okay. Dr. gave new scripts for meds for the next 9 mos. so I'm in pretty good shape.
> 
> My sister and I visited a very large thrift store and we each found tablecloths. I also found some games (still in celophane wrapper) small lamp shade, knit tops new still with tags, and a bag of crochet thread. The place is huge and for sure I'll be going back there whenever I'm in that area.
> 
> Dinner was great with BBQ'd chicken, cheesy potatoes, parmesan asparagus and corn bread. DD#2 and DGS stayed for dinner and DGS then beat us at a game of Sorry!


What a wonderful day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I had to put up 2 bushels of corn on the cob and have to repeat tomorrow, went and had dinner with Linky, Jess, Jen and Caleigh she turned 2 yesterday, we had dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant.
> I am off to bed early day again.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Our corn isn't ready yet. Still too expensive. Happy belated birthday Caleigh.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Very good, crochet is a lot easier to fix what is broken


And you can put it down when someone calls you to do something and not worry about stitches falling off the hook.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How about this. My friend just sent it to me


Really lovely. I'm bookmarking this, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It certainly was a catalyst to get some boxes off the floors. Although, she wouldn't have minded and it wouldn't bother me for her to see that. But, good thing I did because she brought in about 4 boxes of material, interfacing, fusing materials and 5 shoeboxes full of small ceramic pieces -- I'll take a photo to show you. Then there was a box full of "made up" pieces with the ceramics. Earrings, tie tacs, refrigerator magnets, trivets, Christmas ornaments, pins & rings. I can envision making shawl pins out of the larger pieces, stitch markers with the smaller ones, and purse magnet closures with the middle sized ones. My sister got them at a estate auction. So my crafters cabinet has more to go in it.


That's enough to keep you busy for a while.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Pretty. Now they just need some green pipe cleaners and a pot.


Great idea :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's what I've been working on the past few evenings. I started of doing rows of different crochet stitches, learning to count the stitches, and learning what they look like so I know where to make the next stitch. I simply would rip what I had achieved. Last night I made the square on the left, which is far from perfect, but I am keeping it as a learning tool. The one on the right I did tonight. It is better than last night's effort, but it was a simpler pattern.


Keep going. You'll keep getting better.
Granny squares are great. So versatile.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi dear, welcome home, didn't feel right with you across the water!! I have just fed my starving 10 year old - and his 8 year old sister, get the waffle make out! My second waffle maker is on the fritz, it's gone all wobbly again and doesn't close tightly. I am going to send it back again but will get a refund this time and go for a more up-market model, it gets a lot of use so it's worth it!! Enjoy your day!!


Sounds like a plan to get refund and upgrade


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to sign off. I need to stop at the grocery store on the way to work and pick up some water bottles. I don't like the taste of chlorine in the water and I've run out of Brita filters. And tea and chlorine is a waste of tea.
Have a great day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Keep going. You'll keep getting better.
> Granny squares are great. So versatile.


I really like the look of granny squares...they are my driving force to learn


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to sign off. I need to stop at the grocery store on the way to work and pick up some water bottles. I don't like the taste of chlorine in the water and I've run out of Brita filters. And tea and chlorine is a waste of tea.
> Have a great day.


Have a good day xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just back from WW and lost the weight I put on from all my socialising a couple of weeks back!! Have the kids until 5-ish so we may go to the park for lunch and there is a great adventure playground there but at the moment, we're all slothing around, Liv is on DH's computer watching Taylor Swift, Jake is playing candy Crush Saga on the tablet, DH is reading the paper and I'm here on my laptop with my buddies!!!
> Purly, hope you're feeling better, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxx


Well done on the weight loss! xxxooo :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How about this. My friend just sent it to me


Those are lovely and don't look too difficult to do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> And you can put it down when someone calls you to do something and not worry about stitches falling off the hook.


Exactly right!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to sign off. I need to stop at the grocery store on the way to work and pick up some water bottles. I don't like the taste of chlorine in the water and I've run out of Brita filters. And tea and chlorine is a waste of tea.
> Have a great day.


I agree - chlorine in the water is awful. I use a Brita filter and bottled water when I'm out and about. You have a great day, too! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I love it, might give me something to do with that huge box of buttons I was given!!


Now there's a thought :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> After you have looked at the UK charts and the US charts, try the Japanese charts. They have some really interesting crochet, but you have to learn another set of chart symbols because they don't write out any details.


Now that would definitely be beyond me. Xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. Thought I would stop in and say hello. Have been to the doctor and now will see pulmonologist next Tuesday. Prednisone has been increased and xrays and labs ordered. Feeling a smidgen better, but still short of breathe when moving about.I also have lost 10 lbs. So proud of myself.

I try to keep up with what all you ladies are doing. My packing etc is now on the back burner. May have to reconsider how we do our move to Florida.Also worried that I will feel well enough to go to this year's KAP that I signe up for. Have been so excited about it and now not sure I will make it. Will just have some patience and see what happens.

Purple have a grand time with GS1.

Binky good luck on putting up all that corn. I remember years ago I also used to do the same thing.Is alot of work.

Lifeline I am still trying to teach myself the different crochet stitches. My very first project was going to be a lap blanket. Well I had so much fun working on it that It fits a twin size bed. I was so proud of myself. I am now also trying to learn tunisian crochet, although at th moment haven't been in to it. Wish you lots of luck with your crochet. Your work looked pretty good for just learning. Keep up the good work dear.

GS enjoy the day with your fsmily. I can hardly wait for the shower stories to start.

Londy I have the pattern for the button flowers and know it is something you would enjoy doing.

Nitzi I understand about things happenening in the basements. It goes on here all the time. spooky

Pam hope all is well with you and good to know you are continuing your walks.

Chrissy have fun on you vacation . Sounds like everyone is having a good time.

Saxy thought you were supposed to be slowing down.

Girls I have to leave now, but take care everyone and I'll try to peek in when I can. Just now is a rather rough patch for me. Love to all. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I really like the look of granny squares...they are my driving force to learn


This is a book l got from Amazon. I am initialing each one l have done, not many yet. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Thought I would stop in and say hello. Have been to the doctor and now will see pulmonologist next Tuesday. Prednisone has been increased and xrays and labs ordered. Feeling a smidgen better, but still short of breathe when moving about.I also have lost 10 lbs. So proud of myself.
> 
> I try to keep up with what all you ladies are doing. My packing etc is now on the back burner. May have to reconsider how we do our move to Florida.Also worried that I will feel well enough to go to this year's KAP that I signe up for. Have been so excited about it and now not sure I will make it. Will just have some patience and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Purly - so sorry you're still not 100%. Good you will be seeing a pulmonologist soon. Wish I could be there to help you out with all your packing, etc. Good news about your weight loss!  :thumbup: Yes, just got back from my morning walk. It always feels so good to get it done in the morning.  Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is a book l got from Amazon. I am initialing each one l have done, not many yet. Xx


That looks like a great book!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> How much is a bushel? And what does putting it up involve?
> 
> Cannot believe Caleigh is two already. I bet she's a darling xxxx


A bushel is about 136 ears of corn and we have to shuck cut off spots was and blanch then bag and seal it goes pretty quick with all the hands that help because it would take forever alone four of us gets it done in about 4 hours.

She is a darling but very much a Nonna's girl which meant not touching her at all, the last time I saw her she was fussing and Linky told her that we were nice people and she looked at her and said in the cutest little voice "they nice they don't bite" so cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good nights sleep. Not too much planned for today, except Gs1 badly needs a haircut and I have singing group tonight.
> 
> Lovely little jackets Susan and Londy and well done on the crochet squares Rebecca. I'm slowly getting to grips with crochet patterns, but still hopeless at the charts.
> 
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think we should have our own crochet class, the biggest problem l find is the different terminology between the USA terms and the UK ones being the same but meaning different things! Of course I still use my golden rule ... If st first you don't succeed - CHEAT! XXXXX[/quote
> 
> :lol: :lol: of course!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How about this. My friend just sent it to me


Wow that is awesome might give that a shot for this little dress!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Thought I would stop in and say hello. Have been to the doctor and now will see pulmonologist next Tuesday. Prednisone has been increased and xrays and labs ordered. Feeling a smidgen better, but still short of breathe when moving about.I also have lost 10 lbs. So proud of myself.
> 
> I try to keep up with what all you ladies are doing. My packing etc is now on the back burner. May have to reconsider how we do our move to Florida.Also worried that I will feel well enough to go to this year's KAP that I signe up for. Have been so excited about it and now not sure I will make it. Will just have some patience and see what happens.
> 
> Girls I have to leave now, but take care everyone and I'll try to peek in when I can. Just now is a rather rough patch for me. Love to all. Purly


You take good care of yourself and don't do too much. I am sorry you are so ill. (((((((( xxxxxx))))))))

Thanks for the encouragement with the crochet


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is a book l got from Amazon. I am initialing each one l have done, not many yet. Xx


It looks lovely :thumbup:

this is the one I've ordered, the one I thought I would find least helpful of the three I borrowed from the library

Edit deleted link as it opened on my Amazon account :|

Edit pt2 added photo of book


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> A bushel is about 136 ears of corn and we have to shuck cut off spots was and blanch then bag and seal it goes pretty quick with all the hands that help because it would take forever alone four of us gets it done in about 4 hours.
> 
> She is a darling but very much a Nonna's girl which meant not touching her at all, the last time I saw her she was fussing and Linky told her that we were nice people and she looked at her and said in the cutest little voice "they nice they don't bite" so cute!


Thanks for the info.
Aww the sweetie pie :-D


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have one of those Belgium waffle makers that flip over? I'd like to get one of those. They make huge, really deep waffles.


Yes, that's right, found them in US and Canada hotels when we were visiting you last year and thought they were great. However, mine works exactly the same way but is a very much cheaper version and falls apart very easily so I'm going to splash out on a catering one when I come back from NZ!! The gks love coming to grandma's for waffles at breakfast time!1


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Purly, dear friend, so sorry you still don't feel too well. I have been wondering how you manage to do as much as you do and know I wouldn't be able to cope with it all. Try and rest and not worry and hopefully, with some help form the doc, you will feel better soon. Thinking of you and Kenny and wishing you both well, lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> And you can put it down when someone calls you to do something and not worry about stitches falling off the hook.


Yep that is true, but that being said I like to knit better my crochet is just never quite right.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree - chlorine in the water is awful. I use a Brita filter and bottled water when I'm out and about. You have a great day, too! xxxooo


I have a filter that hooks up to my faucet and it lasts for about six years I hated water until I got this because I couldn't even get it to my mouth for the chlorine smell when I go out I use my Contigo cup and it keeps it cold for hours!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Thought I would stop in and say hello. Have been to the doctor and now will see pulmonologist next Tuesday. Prednisone has been increased and xrays and labs ordered. Feeling a smidgen better, but still short of breathe when moving about.I also have lost 10 lbs. So proud of myself.
> 
> I try to keep up with what all you ladies are doing. My packing etc is now on the back burner. May have to reconsider how we do our move to Florida.Also worried that I will feel well enough to go to this year's KAP that I signe up for. Have been so excited about it and now not sure I will make it. Will just have some patience and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Aww the sweetie pie :-D


That should say wash not "was"


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gotta go finish up with the corn
Have a great rest of the day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a filter that hooks up to my faucet and it lasts for about six years I hated water until I got this because I couldn't even get it to my mouth for the chlorine smell when I go out I use my Contigo cup and it keeps it cold for hours!


Yes, I agree, lovely Lisa, mine goes everywhere with me too, Zumba, in the car and to bed, I am still so grateful to you for buying them for me! I have this thirst complaint at the moment and really wouldn't be without it, it does keep the water icy cold. I have a plumbed in water filter/heater/chiller, couldn't stand the chlorine or the limescale either!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I agree, lovely Lisa, mine goes everywhere with me too, Zumba, in the car and to bed, I am still so grateful to you for buying them for me! I have this thirst complaint at the moment and really wouldn't be without it, it does keep the water icy cold. I have a plumbed in water filter/heater/chiller, couldn't stand the chlorine or the limescale either!!


AAA I love you lots and had to share it with you and mine goes beside my bed also!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is a book l got from Amazon. I am initialing each one l have done, not many yet. Xx


Edie is great -- she'll be at the Stitches MW Show.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Purly, dear friend, so sorry you still don't feel too well. I have been wondering how you manage to do as much as you do and know I wouldn't be able to cope with it all. Try and rest and not worry and hopefully, with some help form the doc, you will feel better soon. Thinking of you and Kenny and wishing you both well, lots of love xxxxxxx


And from me too. Take care Pearlie, lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It looks lovely :thumbup:
> 
> this is the one I've ordered, the one I thought I would find least helpful of the three I borrowed from the library
> 
> ...


That looks good too. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Edie is great -- she'll be at the Stitches MW Show.


Are you going yo the show. If so tell her l love her book x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I also got this book


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I also got this book


That one looks good, too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone finally got to read what you have all been up to. We've had a good day, took Little O to a huge local park. He played for ages in a massive sand-pit & the sun even came out. 
Been knitting today, finished a baby coat off & will now start another. I have brought my crochet with me. I'm only making a blanket using up all my little odds & ends of yarn rolled into a magic ball, so far it looks good. Good luck with your crocheting Rebecca, my favourite are hexagons, I find them fun to do, I made a great baby blanket out of them, I shall have to find it & photograph it! Got to go, dogs to feed, these dogs eat better than most humans. Next week will change when I shop for them! Bye for now live to you all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone finally got to read what you have all been up to. We've had a good day, took Little O to a huge local park. He played for ages in a massive sand-pit & the sun even came out.
> Been knitting today, finished a baby coat off & will now start another. I have brought my crochet with me. I'm only making a blanket using up all my little odds & ends of yarn rolled into a magic ball, so far it looks good. Good luck with your crocheting Rebecca, my favourite are hexagons, I find them fun to do, I made a great baby blanket out of them, I shall have to find it & photograph it! Got to go, dogs to feed, these dogs eat better than most humans. Next week will change when I shop for them! Bye for now live to you all.


Glad you're having such a great time, Chris!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So did I but it wasn't planned. I am so sick of wasted days. Even when I am awake I can't be bothered to do anything.


Sounds like your in Winter, instead of Summer. This doesn't sound like you at all, or have you been trying to keep going, when perhaps you should have been resting; or even doing things that were more for you and your family. Having some grandchildren for the day, might be just what you need. My DGDS can bring me from the deepest, darkest times, to feeling wonderful again.

I hope you begin to feel better soon!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, Clinton is gay so may not be the best choice. I remember him most from the "What Not to Wear" TV series. He was brutally honest with some of the women on that show, but could get away with it because he has a certain charm.


I'd heard about that show but never seen it. I'll look on Netflix. He does have charm. I enjoy The Chew. They all are seem real people not stars.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> i posted the final result - still need to get some planting done, but the brickwork turned out beautifully. The neighbors have coming over to compliment DH on his good work(what???).


Do they know the planning YOU did?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I think so Polly, 26 Pro points per day plus another 49 across the week. I have lost about the same as your friend but it's taken me over a year as I like to live a little!! The idea is to stop myself ballooning rather than to lose a lot of weight, which I think would be unflattering at my age!!


I think it is better to lose slowly. When you lose fast your skin might hang. My aunt had loose skin under her arms and neck from losing fast. And you get a chance to make the process part of your routine.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I heard that too. I hope I never find out but I often wonder what I would do in those circumstances, freak out, probably! It was sad, the man had a history of mental problems, no excuse but maybe someone should have been watching him?


Probably the ones who would be watched would never do such a thing and the one who seemed safe might. I think media give the bad ones a push to do these deeds to be noticed. Not sure what the solution is. My sympathys to all those who are in pain.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Gotta go finish up with the corn
> Have a great rest of the day!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Wow, what a lot of corn. How do you store it? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone finally got to read what you have all been up to. We've had a good day, took Little O to a huge local park. He played for ages in a massive sand-pit & the sun even came out.
> Been knitting today, finished a baby coat off & will now start another. I have brought my crochet with me. I'm only making a blanket using up all my little odds & ends of yarn rolled into a magic ball, so far it looks good. Good luck with your crocheting Rebecca, my favourite are hexagons, I find them fun to do, I made a great baby blanket out of them, I shall have to find it & photograph it! Got to go, dogs to feed, these dogs eat better than most humans. Next week will change when I shop for them! Bye for now live to you all.


Hi Chris, sounds like you are having fun. I take it you are good at crochet. There are hexagonals in my book, l will give them a try. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think it is better to lose slowly. When you lose fast your skin might hang. My aunt had loose skin under her arms and neck from losing fast. And you get a chance to make the process part of your routine.


Hi Polly, know what you mean about saggy bits. I have that problem under my arms, I've tried all sorts of exercises to get rid of it, but I think gravity has taken over! X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning girls, it's nice and sunny but definitely cooler than France. Not quite sure what we are doing today, I'm just enjoying a quiet cup of coffee before gs1 gets up!

Love you all loads, have a great day xxxx.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone finally got to read what you have all been up to. We've had a good day, took Little O to a huge local park. He played for ages in a massive sand-pit & the sun even came out.
> Been knitting today, finished a baby coat off & will now start another. I have brought my crochet with me. I'm only making a blanket using up all my little odds & ends of yarn rolled into a magic ball, so far it looks good. Good luck with your crocheting Rebecca, my favourite are hexagons, I find them fun to do, I made a great baby blanket out of them, I shall have to find it & photograph it! Got to go, dogs to feed, these dogs eat better than most humans. Next week will change when I shop for them! Bye for now live to you all.


Continue having fun :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls, it's nice and sunny but definitely cooler than France. Not quite sure what we are doing today, I'm just enjoying a quiet cup of coffee before gs1 gets up!
> 
> Love you all loads, have a great day xxxx.


Enjoy your coffee and your day xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Enjoy your coffee and your day xxxx


Thank you and you too xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and you too xx


I've just popped back on to try and save the button crochet picture another way


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've just popped back on to try and save the button crochet picture another way


Success!!!! I've saved it into my pictures file..,.all by myself....never done anything like that before :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Success!!!! I've saved it into my pictures file..,.all by myself....never done anything like that before :-D


Well done xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. What a lousy night I had. I was awake most of it with wind. (too much info?) I ate too late last night. Today I have to pack my case becasuse I'm at u3a in the morning, then straight up to the boys for the day and night. 

Today DH is going to see this power shower next door. I wish he wasnt doing it. So does DS!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. What a lousy night I had. I was awake most of it with wind. (too much info?) I ate too late last night. Today I have to pack my case becasuse I'm at u3a in the morning, then straight up to the boys for the day and night.
> 
> Today DH is going to see this power shower next door. I wish he wasnt doing it. So does DS!!!!


That's DHs for you. Mines worse than gs1 xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Success!!!! I've saved it into my pictures file..,.all by myself....never done anything like that before :-D


Well done mrs tech :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think it is better to lose slowly. When you lose fast your skin might hang. My aunt had loose skin under her arms and neck from losing fast. And you get a chance to make the process part of your routine.


That's very true I think. I do worry about the skin thing, also about having to buy a complete new wardrobe (haha, chance would be a fine thing!) instead of just taking things in a little here and there!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Polly, know what you mean about saggy bits. I have that problem under my arms, I've tried all sorts of exercises to get rid of it, but I think gravity has taken over! X


It's to give you plenty of leeway to really give your gks a proper, big cuddle!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls, it's nice and sunny but definitely cooler than France. Not quite sure what we are doing today, I'm just enjoying a quiet cup of coffee before gs1 gets up!
> 
> Love you all loads, have a great day xxxx.


Good morning! Started knitting a handbag last night, it's to go with a wedding outfit for my nephews wedding in October. It's his second marriage but I haven't got my present back from the last one yet!! :XD: :XD: :XD: Will post a picture shortly! xxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done mrs tech :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hehehe, thinking I might start to be able to dispense with my technical advisors....NOT!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:04 am ET and 22'C (72'F). It rained a little last night but it is still hot and now more humid. There is perspiration on the outside of the house  
My big crochet project is too hot to work on. 
I just noticed last night that the easy knit that I started for the beach, snags on EVERYTHING. It is beautiful yarn but not very useful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Started knitting a handbag last night, it's to go with a wedding outfit for my nephews wedding in October. It's his second marriage but I haven't got my present back from the last one yet!! :XD: :XD: :XD: Will post a picture shortly! xxxxxxx


Maybe the ex-wife kept the present in the breakup?
One of my uncles split with his first wife, married another, split with that one and married the first again. He ended up with everything back except what #2 kept, including 2 of his kids.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Success!!!! I've saved it into my pictures file..,.all by myself....never done anything like that before :-D


Good for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think it is better to lose slowly. When you lose fast your skin might hang. My aunt had loose skin under her arms and neck from losing fast. And you get a chance to make the process part of your routine.


Once you lose the elasticity in your skin, losing it fast or slow doesn't matter. A co-worker lost a fair amount of weight over several years. Her skin wouldn't go back in place and she ended up with a flap at the bottom of her tummy. She ended up having it surgically removed. She feels so much better now.
Making the process part of your routine is a great idea. Then the weight won't come back.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a filter that hooks up to my faucet and it lasts for about six years I hated water until I got this because I couldn't even get it to my mouth for the chlorine smell when I go out I use my Contigo cup and it keeps it cold for hours!


I'll have to look up this Contigo cup. I like my water cold.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> A bushel is about 136 ears of corn and we have to shuck cut off spots was and blanch then bag and seal it goes pretty quick with all the hands that help because it would take forever alone four of us gets it done in about 4 hours.
> 
> She is a darling but very much a Nonna's girl which meant not touching her at all, the last time I saw her she was fussing and Linky told her that we were nice people and she looked at her and said in the cutest little voice "they nice they don't bite" so cute!


That's a lot of corn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Thought I would stop in and say hello. Have been to the doctor and now will see pulmonologist next Tuesday. Prednisone has been increased and xrays and labs ordered. Feeling a smidgen better, but still short of breathe when moving about.I also have lost 10 lbs. So proud of myself.
> 
> I try to keep up with what all you ladies are doing. My packing etc is now on the back burner. May have to reconsider how we do our move to Florida.Also worried that I will feel well enough to go to this year's KAP that I signe up for. Have been so excited about it and now not sure I will make it. Will just have some patience and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Good for you re: weight loss. Do what your doctors say and get well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

All caught up and time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day
"It's too hot out, do I have to go - whine"  :hunf: :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from a beautiful day here in Chicago.

We had a great day yesterday. Took the commuter train to downtown Chicago and stood in line for over an hour for The Windy City Live TV Show.

http://windycitylive.com/index

It was hot and sunny in line, but we had our juice and found some shade for a bit. ESPN radio was broadcasting from the street level booth and we could see the broadcasters and here them with the outside speaker so we were completely entertained while waiting. The studio was small, and the program manager gave us about 1/2 hour of instructions on how the day's show was going to go. He was really funny and gave us our cues. We got to meet the local weather person and the morning news anchor before they did the update on the news and then the show started and it was a lot of fun. The show also has an "after dark" section for when they rerun the show late at night. There was a lesson on "twerking" -- thankfully, no one was brought up on stage from the audience to participate. After the show, we got to meet the hosts and have "selfies" taken (which I'm not in to).

We stopped at a Mexican cantina for a quick lunch figuring we'd also snack at Eataly when we got there. We had quacamole prepared at the table and then split some appetizers. The food was excellent and the margarietas, sangrias, and mojitos also looked very good, but we passed on having drinks.

Got to Eataly and discovered that we had missed the tours for the day so we did our own guided tour using a map. This place is HUGE and is part restaurants, retail store, bookstore, sample aisles, and grocery store.

http://www.eataly.com/us_en/stores/chicago/

My sister doesn't cook, but she and I had a great time going through all the kitchen gadgets. There were samples of some cheeses, sausages, etc. but not much, so I'm glad we ate before going there. The resaturants were all very busy, but very expensive. I did end up buying some truffle paste (I've always wanted to try truffles), olive oil, fresh pasta dough, and fresh nutmeg. My sister bought some of Mario Batalli's products for her son-in-law who is a chef. It was a lot of fun and I'll definitely go back.

We then took a cab back to the train station, had a an ice cream while waiting for our train and then got home about 3:00 p.m. We were pretty spent for the day so had leftovers for dinner and then some popcorn.

We're heading out to look at fabric today and then having brunch before DS and DBIL head up to the monastery to help the staff get ready for the reunion. My sister is making the room assignments with the retreat house for all of us who aree arriving on Friday. Two brothers' flights are around 9:30 tomorrow so we'll get them at the airport and head up the reunion for Friday Saturday & part of Sunday before everyone heads back home.

I love seeing the crochet -- I'm getting back into that a bit too with making some baskets. I'll be getting into some jewelry making too with all the ceramic pieces my sister brought. Reminder to self---post pictures of the box.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Enjoy your coffee and your day xxxx


And from me, too, Purple (and you, too, Rebecca)!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am just dropping by to say hi, I have been a bit busy with trying to get the jacket and legging sets finished for the Dynamic duo, while it is still cold enough to wear them.

I have been reading all the posts, and answering as I go. I will eventually catch up again.

Purly - congrats on your weightloss, I hope things begin to get easier, and the shift to Florida happens in the time you want it too.

Londy - congrats on maintaining your weight, not gaining is as phenomenal as maintaining a stable weight.

For everyone else, I haven't read your escapades yet, so enjoy what ever you are doing.

Purple - I have seen some wonderful photos of your French family, I don't know if you are home again yet, but I do know that you had a great time. It is so good to spend time with grown children, and their families; especially to get the baby cuddles, before they grow past babies &#128522;

And now I am going to bed so I hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The man next door who is having the BBQ on saturday, and whos wife is crippled, came and asked DH if he would put a new shower in their bathroom......DH had been and had a look and said he'll do it for him.....I'm chewing myself silly, hahaha. You know what track record DH has got. He told me its a piece of cake ...Where have I heard this before? Ive told him if he cocks it up then god help him...haha. This could be a grandma susan saga. its been a while since I had one.


as it doesn't directly involve discomfort to you, I can't wait to read the saga!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh I assumed they were the cream cake eclairs, I can certainly eat them!!


I wondered why eclais would affect fillings, then twigged that you were assuming the sweets. I assumed cakes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How about this. My friend just sent it to me


they're brilliant. I wonder how practical they are in use. Especially for children. The twins would love those!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sounds like your in Winter, instead of Summer. This doesn't sound like you at all, or have you been trying to keep going, when perhaps you should have been resting; or even doing things that were more for you and your family. Having some grandchildren for the day, might be just what you need. My DGDS can bring me from the deepest, darkest times, to feeling wonderful again.
> 
> I hope you begin to feel better soon!


You're right. It isn't me at all, and I don't like it. It's the horrid tablets I'm on. Between the extra strong BP tablets and the anti-depression ones, I just shut down. Sleep and laze through the day, like a teenager.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Success!!!! I've saved it into my pictures file..,.all by myself....never done anything like that before :-D


right click does it for me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe the ex-wife kept the present in the breakup?
> One of my uncles split with his first wife, married another, split with that one and married the first again. He ended up with everything back except what #2 kept, including 2 of his kids.


Oh my, isn't life complicated enough without adding to it??!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Once you lose the elasticity in your skin, losing it fast or slow doesn't matter. A co-worker lost a fair amount of weight over several years. Her skin wouldn't go back in place and she ended up with a flap at the bottom of her tummy. She ended up having it surgically removed. She feels so much better now.
> Making the process part of your routine is a great idea. Then the weight won't come back.


I've often wondered about that operation, I was offered it years ago when I had lost a lot more weight than I have now but I needed to lose a bit more but put it back instead! The doctor called it an 'apron-ectomy', how very apt!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll have to look up this Contigo cup. I like my water cold.


They are brilliant, they are very expensive over here, if you can find them, but hopefully will be cheaper and more plentiful in Canada!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Rookie, sounds like you had a wonderful time with your sister and Eataly looks like a place well worth visiting!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I am just dropping by to say hi, I have been a bit busy with trying to get the jacket and legging sets finished for the Dynamic duo, while it is still cold enough to wear them.
> 
> I have been reading all the posts, and answering as I go. I will eventually catch up again.
> 
> ...


Sleep well Judi, good to see you!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Phwew! That took some catching up!

The course on Monday and Tuesday was hectic. 9.30 to 1700 both days with short breaks, and an hours drive to and fro each day. But there was a lot to get through. The Legion are very particular about how things are done, and I knew we weren't doing everything right, so I needed the course. Even so, I am reeling from all the rules! So Petty. For instance we are NOT ALLOWED to have the words Any Other Business on our agendas. Everything has to be listed or left out of the discussion. And we must minute the meetings even if we only have the exhortation and a speaker. 

I have planned to slowly give things up; not too quickly, but gradually. The Legion has just moved up the list!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You're right. It isn't me at all, and I don't like it. It's the horrid tablets I'm on. Between the extra strong BP tablets and the anti-depression ones, I just shut down. Sleep and laze through the day, like a teenager.


Maybe this time in a bit of a stupor is meant to heal you? Stick with it kid, it will all be ok in the end!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ladies, I am hoping we might have a new visitor to our little virtual sitting room on here, her name is Britmaid, she lives in Texas but hails from East London originally. If you see her before I do, I know you will make her welcome!! xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe this time in a bit of a stupor is meant to heal you? Stick with it kid, it will all be ok in the end!!! xxx


that's what I'm hoping. 
Before I started these tablets I could not sleep, so I probably need a lot of catching up. I just hope I don't run out of time!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ladies, I am hoping we might have a new visitor to our little virtual sitting room on here, her name is Britmaid, she lives in Texas but hails from East London originally. If you see her before I do, I know you will make her welcome!! xxxxxxx


Of course. East Londoners are always welcome!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> All caught up and time for me to go.
> Everyone have a great day
> "It's too hot out, do I have to go - whine"  :hunf: :roll:


What about ice wine x xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Of course. East Londoners are always welcome!


Ta, muchlyxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon. Wehave had a great day out at Milestones musrum. It is set out like an old town with shops and buses and cars. We wrnt there last year but gs1 wantrd to go again. There was also a dinasor exhibition with animated life size models. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wow, what a lot of corn. How do you store it? Xx


We freeze it, almost one shelf now is just corn


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wow, what a lot of corn. How do you store it? Xx


we also split it MIL buys it we put it up so it is an even split


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What about ice wine x xxxxx


Ah, another lovely memory!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Wehave had a great day out at Milestones musrum. It is set out like an old town with shops and buses and cars. We wrnt there last year but gs1 wantrd to go again. There was also a dinasor exhibition with animated life size models. Xx


Ooh, where's that then?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ladies, I am hoping we might have a new visitor to our little virtual sitting room on here, her name is Britmaid, she lives in Texas but hails from East London originally. If you see her before I do, I know you will make her welcome!! xxxxxxx


Of course we will give her a warm welcome!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Wehave had a great day out at Milestones musrum. It is set out like an old town with shops and buses and cars. We wrnt there last year but gs1 wantrd to go again. There was also a dinasor exhibition with animated life size models. Xx


That sounds like a lovely place to visit!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah, another lovely memory!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll have to look up this Contigo cup. I like my water cold.


it will keep it cold for about 10 hours if you keep the water in the fridge I don't even use ice and it stays cold that long :-D they sell them at Walmart and Meijer here so that might be a good place to start at the next would be QVC.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

This is the handbag I am knitting, although of course, I'm not using the right yarn so it may come out a bit differently! I thought I might try some pf Purples crocheted button flowers from yesterday to decorate it and I won't be using that type of handle, I think it looks much to heavy for the bag!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the handbag I am knitting, although of course, I'm not using the right yarn so it may come out a bit differently! I thought I might try some pf Purples crocheted button flowers from yesterday to decorate it and I won't be using that type of handle, I think it looks much to heavy for the bag!


Ooooh, can't wait to see your finished bag!  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ooooh, can't wait to see your finished bag!  xxxooo


Thank you dear, I hope it lives up to expectations! I will not be hanging watches from it or adding what looks like bits from a fascinator though! It's slow going because the yarn is used double and I spent an hour last night untangling the mess I had made winding the inside and outside ends of a skein together!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the handbag I am knitting, although of course, I'm not using the right yarn so it may come out a bit differently! I thought I might try some pf Purples crocheted button flowers from yesterday to decorate it and I won't be using that type of handle, I think it looks much to heavy for the bag!


I like that it is really nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I am off to the store to pick up some fresh vegetables for our dinner tonight, not sure how this is going to go but we are starting a juice regime today as my new Vitamix came today!

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day!
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear, I hope it lives up to expectations! I will not be hanging watches from it or adding what looks like bits from a fascinator though! It's slow going because the yarn is used double and I spent an hour last night untangling the mess I had made winding the inside and outside ends of a skein together!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


No, I wouldn't add those either. Sounds like a really tedious task you had last night.  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, where's that then?


Basingstoke, your gks would like it. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the handbag I am knitting, although of course, I'm not using the right yarn so it may come out a bit differently! I thought I might try some pf Purples crocheted button flowers from yesterday to decorate it and I won't be using that type of handle, I think it looks much to heavy for the bag!


That looks lovely, the crochet buttons would look good on it. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That looks lovely, the crochet buttons would look good on it. xxx


I agree.  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I like that it is really nice!


Thank you, there is a lot more to it than the knitting to make it look that good but I'm going for it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I am off to the store to pick up some fresh vegetables for our dinner tonight, not sure how this is going to go but we are starting a juice regime today as my new Vitamix came today!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day!
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Good luck with that, sounds very healthy and probably very delicious too!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> No, I wouldn't add those either. Sounds like a really tedious task you had last night.  xxxooo


It was but I am a tenacious little thing and never give up!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Purple (and you, too, Rebecca)!  xxxooo


You Enjoy your day too Pam xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Basingstoke, your gks would like it. xxx


I'll have a look! They all went off to Lullworth for Camp Bestival today, it's a music festival but geared towards people with kids, they have a ball and it helps that they love camping!! :thumbdown:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a beautiful day here in Chicago.
> 
> We had a great day yesterday. Took the commuter train to downtown Chicago and stood in line for over an hour for The Windy City Live TV Show.
> 
> ...


Brilliant day :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I am just dropping by to say hi, I have been a bit busy with trying to get the jacket and legging sets finished for the Dynamic duo, while it is still cold enough to wear them.
> 
> I have been reading all the posts, and answering as I go. I will eventually catch up again.
> 
> ...


Sleep well. And it's lovely to see popping in again :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> right click does it for me.


Except on my tablet I don't have right click and unless I'm uploading photos I only use my tablet :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ladies, I am hoping we might have a new visitor to our little virtual sitting room on here, her name is Britmaid, she lives in Texas but hails from East London originally. If you see her before I do, I know you will make her welcome!! xxxxxxx


That's good. How did you 'meet' her?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the handbag I am knitting, although of course, I'm not using the right yarn so it may come out a bit differently! I thought I might try some pf Purples crocheted button flowers from yesterday to decorate it and I won't be using that type of handle, I think it looks much to heavy for the bag!


Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was but I am a tenacious little thing and never give up!!!


I'm the same way!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You Enjoy your day too Pam xxxxxx


Thank you, Rebecca.  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I am off to the store to pick up some fresh vegetables for our dinner tonight, not sure how this is going to go but we are starting a juice regime today as my new Vitamix came today!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day!
> Love and hugs
> Binky


That sounds interesting


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, there is a lot more to it than the knitting to make it look that good but I'm going for it!!


I am sure you will succeed


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's good. How did you 'meet' her?


She spotted my name somewhere on here and contacted me because of the London connection. I hope she shows up, she seems like she would fit in here!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think Ive finally lost the plot.....Ive been knitting a babies coat in 4ply and was ready to knit the armhole shapings, when I realised I didnt have enough loops on. I had 75 and the pattern wanted 125. I checked and re checked. I was wrong, (I know its hard to believe!!)I'd knitted 8 ins. so I bit the bullet and frogged it....THEN when I checked again I found out I was looking at the wrong pattern and I didnty need 125 loops on but was correct in what I'd done. Needless to say Ive put my wound up yarn away until tomorrow when I hope to start it again. Although we are going to boy sit in the morning. 

DH and our neighbour are checking the power shower as I type...I hope to goodness its ok. Saturday is the day of the big BBQ next door. We have given up our drive for a coupke of cars and we shall park in margs back passage so that we can get in and out if we want to. They reckon about 60 folk are coming. I'll go over and show our faces but its not my scene. I hope they have a brilliant time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the handbag I am knitting, although of course, I'm not using the right yarn so it may come out a bit differently! I thought I might try some pf Purples crocheted button flowers from yesterday to decorate it and I won't be using that type of handle, I think it looks much to heavy for the bag!


Love it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, there is a lot more to it than the knitting to make it look that good but I'm going for it!!


With your skills it will be brilliant xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ladies, I am hoping we might have a new visitor to our little virtual sitting room on here, her name is Britmaid, she lives in Texas but hails from East London originally. If you see her before I do, I know you will make her welcome!! xxxxxxx


of course we will londy...Welcome to asny new comers. I'm the only one thats sane :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> of course we will londy...Welcome to asny new comers. I'm the only one thats sane :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Really?! Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the handbag I am knitting, although of course, I'm not using the right yarn so it may come out a bit differently! I thought I might try some pf Purples crocheted button flowers from yesterday to decorate it and I won't be using that type of handle, I think it looks much to heavy for the bag!


Is pretty but you are making so many differences it'll probably end up a

"londy bag" hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think Ive finally lost the plot.....Ive been knitting a babies coat in 4ply and was ready to knit the armhole shapings, when I realised I didnt have enough loops on. I had 75 and the pattern wanted 125. I checked and re checked. I was wrong, (I know its hard to believe!!)I'd knitted 8 ins. so I bit the bullet and frogged it....THEN when I checked again I found out I was looking at the wrong pattern and I didnty need 125 loops on but was correct in what I'd done. Needless to say Ive put my wound up yarn away until tomorrow when I hope to start it again. Although we are going to boy sit in the morning.
> 
> DH and our neighbour are checking the power shower as I type...I hope to goodness its ok. Saturday is the day of the big BBQ next door. We have given up our drive for a coupke of cars and we shall park in margs back passage so that we can get in and out if we want to. They reckon about 60 folk are coming. I'll go over and show our faces but its not my scene. I hope they have a brilliant time.


I hope that's not a euphamism! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is pretty but you are making so many differences it'll probably end up a
> 
> "londy bag" hahaha


Full of wool xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it.


Hi Rookie, sounds as if you had a lovely time with your family xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think Ive finally lost the plot.....Ive been knitting a babies coat in 4ply and was ready to knit the armhole shapings, when I realised I didnt have enough loops on. I had 75 and the pattern wanted 125. I checked and re checked. I was wrong, (I know its hard to believe!!)I'd knitted 8 ins. so I bit the bullet and frogged it....THEN when I checked again I found out I was looking at the wrong pattern and I didnty need 125 loops on but was correct in what I'd done. Needless to say Ive put my wound up yarn away until tomorrow when I hope to start it again. Although we are going to boy sit in the morning.
> 
> DH and our neighbour are checking the power shower as I type...I hope to goodness its ok. Saturday is the day of the big BBQ next door. We have given up our drive for a coupke of cars and we shall park in margs back passage so that we can get in and out if we want to. They reckon about 60 folk are coming. I'll go over and show our faces but its not my scene. I hope they have a brilliant time.


Oh honey, I've done that with patterns before, especially if they are in a pattern book and I have turned over two pages by mistake!! Start again tomorrow, bless!! And you go gentle with Marg's back passage!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is pretty but you are making so many differences it'll probably end up a
> 
> "londy bag" hahaha


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi purple...Are you still seeing that you are ok? with all this galavanting about? DH hasnt come back from the turning on of the shower...Perhaps it hasnt turned on!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think Ive finally lost the plot.....Ive been knitting a babies coat in 4ply and was ready to knit the armhole shapings, when I realised I didnt have enough loops on. I had 75 and the pattern wanted 125. I checked and re checked. I was wrong, (I know its hard to believe!!)I'd knitted 8 ins. so I bit the bullet and frogged it....THEN when I checked again I found out I was looking at the wrong pattern and I didnty need 125 loops on but was correct in what I'd done. Needless to say Ive put my wound up yarn away until tomorrow when I hope to start it again. Although we are going to boy sit in the morning.
> 
> DH and our neighbour are checking the power shower as I type...I hope to goodness its ok. Saturday is the day of the big BBQ next door. We have given up our drive for a coupke of cars and we shall park in margs back passage so that we can get in and out if we want to. They reckon about 60 folk are coming. I'll go over and show our faces but its not my scene. I hope they have a brilliant time.


I hate it when that happens!  Hope all goes well with the shower project.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh honey, I've done that with patterns before, especially if they are in a pattern book and I have turned over two pages by mistake!! Start again tomorrow, bless!! And you go gentle with Marg's back passage!!! xxx


  :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi purple...Are you still seeing that you are ok? with all this galavanting about? DH hasnt come back from the turning on of the shower...Perhaps it hasnt turned on!!!!


I'm watching this space to see how it turns out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi purple...Are you still seeing that you are ok? with all this galavanting about? DH hasnt come back from the turning on of the shower...Perhaps it hasnt turned on!!!!


Im fine. Sent a photo of me jet skiing to my surgeon and he was suitably impressed! Hope shower turns out ok. Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH still hasnt come back!!!!!hes been gone 45 mins!!!!!I think I'll go to bed out of the way. I dont hold much hope about this.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH still hasnt come back!!!!!hes been gone 45 mins!!!!!I think I'll go to bed out of the way. I dont hold much hope about this.


Hopefully they're having a beer to celebrate it's working properly.  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has returned he says all is ok and hes quite pleased with himself...I'm so proud, bless himmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has returned he says all is ok and hes quite pleased with himself...I'm so proud, bless himmmmmmmmmm


Oh, thank goodness!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going off to bed to get an early night. And I'll pack my little trolly dolly on the morning...night...x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going off to bed to get an early night. And I'll pack my little trolly dolly on the morning...night...x


Nightnight Gorgeous and well done DH xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has returned he says all is ok and hes quite pleased with himself...I'm so proud, bless himmmmmmmmmm


Phewwww, I've been reading holding my breath hoping for a good result :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that, sounds very healthy and probably very delicious too!!


I made one with grapes,pear, spinach, avocado and broccoli it was good but I put to much avocado in and it was to thick but still taste really good then I made strawberry sherbet frozen strawberries half and half and a tablespoon of sugar yummy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has returned he says all is ok and hes quite pleased with himself...I'm so proud, bless himmmmmmmmmm


Yay!! :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well we have had our share of trouble today the toilet in the guest bath leaks if you lean back well DS hit the wall and it leaked everywhere so had to shut the water off and DH came home and fixed it......well I made dinner came in the living room and finished eating well I was freezing so reached to turn up the air conditioner to raelize the carpet was soaked DH had to clean the ac while I tried to get the water up with towels four towels later I realized that was going nowhere so had to borrow MIL's carpet shampooer to get the water up and filled up the canister on the machine!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well we have had our share of trouble today the toilet in the guest bath leaks if you lean back well DS hit the wall and it leaked everywhere so had to shut the water off and DH came home and fixed it......well I made dinner came in the living room and finished eating well I was freezing so reached to turn up the air conditioner to raelize the carpet was soaked DH had to clean the ac while I tried to get the water up with towels four towels later I realized that was going nowhere so had to borrow MIL's carpet shampooer to get the water up and filled up the canister on the machine!


Oh, my goodness. What an awful day! I hope tomorrow is better. Sending hugs to yiu!  xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good idea but not easy getting them into any kind of bag!! :lol: :lol: They are on E-Bay now!!!


That's a better idea! E-bay! 
I'm having a nervous time ...again! Son is going to visit his girlfriend for the weekend. shes in this state from California attending college. I'm taking care of pets by my lonesome self, neighbor from old house area phoned and may have problem there..I will return her phone call tomorrow, son and I have been cutting an aweful vine from the yard..it covered rose bushes and small trees, still not finished. Been taking son to get things for his weekend including train ticket. I drove to old house, two malls, train station, market and two Walmarts plus dinner with friends which was nice. Worried about son because there are so many weird people hurting innocent people in public places. And I have not been alone...mom was always home or hub. My friend was to meet me for lunch Wednesday but couldn't find the place. It's hotter than ______. No air conditioning just fan. I'm ready to climb the roof!!!! 
My sweater is coming along tho it may fit a football player. Not sure yet.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, my goodness. What an awful day! I hope tomorrow is better. Sending hugs to yiu!  xxxooo


From me too xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> That's a better idea! E-bay!
> I'm having a nervous time ...again! Son is going to visit his girlfriend for the weekend. shes in this state from California attending college. I'm taking care of pets by my lonesome self, neighbor from old house area phoned and may have problem there..I will return her phone call tomorrow, son and I have been cutting an aweful vine from the yard..it covered rose bushes and small trees, still not finished. Been taking son to get things for his weekend including train ticket. I drove to old house, two malls, train station, market and two Walmarts plus dinner with friends which was nice. Worried about son because there are so many weird people hurting innocent people in public places. And I have not been alone...mom was always home or hub. My friend was to meet me for lunch Wednesday but couldn't find the place. It's hotter than ______. No air conditioning just fan. I'm ready to climb the roof!!!!
> My sweater is coming along tho it may fit a football player. Not sure yet.


Try not to worry about your son, worrying won't change anything, but I know it's in the nature of us mums to worry about our offspring regardless of their age.

Is this the sweater for a baby? The size of things is why I leave clothing for babies to the experts like Grandma Susan as mine normally turn out the correct size for baby Godzilla!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

The weather is looking like it's going to warm up a bit here today. It's been cooler of late, had to put a blanket on the bed and been wearing jumpers :| not sure what to wear today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Gud morning girls. 12'C todasy so we are getting warmer. I am off to boy sit for the day and night, I'll go up there in an hour or so. I'll take my i-pad and my PULLED OUT KNITTING....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well we have had our share of trouble today the toilet in the guest bath leaks if you lean back well DS hit the wall and it leaked everywhere so had to shut the water off and DH came home and fixed it......well I made dinner came in the living room and finished eating well I was freezing so reached to turn up the air conditioner to raelize the carpet was soaked DH had to clean the ac while I tried to get the water up with towels four towels later I realized that was going nowhere so had to borrow MIL's carpet shampooer to get the water up and filled up the canister on the machine!


OMG...Sounds like a Grandma susan saga.......Is everything allright now?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Gud morning girls. 12'C todasy so we are getting warmer. I am off to boy sit for the day and night, I'll go up there in an hour or so. I'll take my i-pad and my PULLED OUT KNITTING....


Have fun with your boys and sorting out your knitting.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning Susan how are you today?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning Susan how are you today?


You've gone. I really should go too, I've hung out around KP too long today :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a good day everyone :-D


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has returned he says all is ok and hes quite pleased with himself...I'm so proud, bless himmmmmmmmmm


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I made one with grapes,pear, spinach, avocado and broccoli it was good but I put to much avocado in and it was to thick but still taste really good then I made strawberry sherbet frozen strawberries half and half and a tablespoon of sugar yummy!


Sounds just wonderful!!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355187-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

